# Alexandra Shawl KAL



## stevieland

Welcome to the Alexandra Shawl KAL!!!!

If you are already a Shawlette I am looking forward to continuing the wonderful experience we started on the Ashton Shawlette KAL, cheering each other on as we knit another lace shawl together. The new pattern is a bit more challenging, with some new skills involved. I consider it the next step in the chart reading/lace knitting skills you all acquired by knitting the Ashton Shawlette pattern.

If you are new to my patterns and charts, I hope you enjoy your time here and are successful in creating a lovely lace shawl. Please post any questions you have while knitting the shawl and I or another KALer will jump in to answer.

_Here is some basic info about the shawl that should answer any initial questions you may have:_

*Size:* Alexandra is a fingering weight, triangular lace shawl pattern that is available in two sizes: a full sized shawl (approx. 68 x 34) and shawlette (approx. 52 x 26). You can pick either size for the KAL. The designs are slightly different at the top. You can make the shawlette pattern bigger if you prefer the design.

*Pattern Info:* The Alexandra pattern is a comprehensive, 15-page charted pattern with detailed instructions on how to read the charts. I know that number of pages sounds a bit daunting, but rest assured it is because my charts are big, easy to read and therefore take up a lot of space. There are separate charts for each size, so you only have to print out the charts for the size you are making. (Shawl size print pages 1-11; shawlette size print pages 1-6 and 12-16.)

*How to get the pattern:* The pattern is available directly through me via PayPal. The regular price for the pattern is $6 and will be advertised elsewhere for that amount. On this site only, for the month of March, I am discounting the price by $1 so anyone who wishes to join the KAL can get a break on the price as my "thank you" for participating. So please make sure to purchase your pattern before March 31 to receive the special $5 price.

*Please PM me here with Alexandra Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM, as well as any questions you may have.* (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern.

*Yardage/Needle Size:* The shawl uses between 600 and 750 yards of fingering or sock weight yarn (aka 2-ply) based upon the amounts used by my test knitters. If you have two skeins of most fingering/sock yarns, which usually have between 400 and 460 yards per skein, you will be fine.

With the Madelinetosh Tosh Merino Light that I used for both of my full shawls, I used about 650 yards on US5/3.75mm needles, while other test knitters used a bit less for the same size. But when test knitters used a tight twist sock yarn, they used considerably more, up to the 750 yards referenced. The shawlette used up almost the whole 420 yards skein of the Tosh Merino light, so if you knit with a looser tension or are using a different yarn, you may wish to have a bit more than that.

Thats about it to start, except here are a couple of pics of the shawl/shawlette to remind you what it looks like:


----------



## YarnLady

Hi,

The link is not working. 

Yarnlady


----------



## kate ames

same happened to me. I just tried 3 times more, it worked! kate ames


----------



## momanna

Just joined int he chat on Ravelry.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Marianne818 said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear sisters-Shawlettes!!!
> 
> Announcement:
> 
> A new group was founded on Ravelry "For fans of Dee O'Keefe's spectacular shawl designs". Here is the link http://www.ravelry.com/groups/designs-by-dee. 20 members as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> tried the link but got this message "Uh oh! Sherbert couldn't find your page."
Click to expand...

It should take you to Ravelry sign on page... If still not working, just log on and search for this group...


----------



## CathyAnn

jan1ce said:


> Well here are the first 3 charts so far. I'm really pleased with it and the yarn is so soft.
> 
> I tried to do a close up but they are all blurry, will have a go later.
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? More pics please.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the info on joining the yarn, not got there yet but will soon.
> 
> Jan xx


Jan, looking good! Great color! :thumbup:

I don't think I'll get on the Ravelry chat. I spend too much time away from knitting here on KP! However, I leave the option open to change my mind... . :lol:


----------



## itzzbarb

Here is the Ravelry link............

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/design-by-dee


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

Almost finished with chart 3 second time. Finding that if I go over the last odd row before doing the purl row I can easily find a dropped yo before I discover it or another problem in the next pattern row. I look now instead of tink later. May eventually become impractical as the rows become even longer but it sure beats the alternative (which I've been through a number of times in the last few days). Perhaps the next time I do this pattern I'll be able to "read" my knitting better than I can now.

I'd love to join the group on Rav but there's no time for both right now as someone else just said. That being said, I'm enjoying this immensely! Gotta go!....


----------



## Bethknits79

I got some kind of head cold or maybe the flu so I haven't dared to pick up my Alexandra. So I am still on chart one. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to it tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

knittingnewbie said:


> I got some kind of head cold or maybe the flu so I haven't dared to pick up my Alexandra. So I am still on chart one. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to it tomorrow or Tuesday.


Feel better soon!


----------



## knitgirl389

knittingnewbie said:


> I got some kind of head cold or maybe the flu so I haven't dared to pick up my Alexandra. So I am still on chart one. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to it tomorrow or Tuesday.


hope you feel better soon


----------



## LEE1313

Oh yuck, feel better soon. Rest and drink fluids..oh yeah eat chocolate. LOL
Linda


knittingnewbie said:


> I got some kind of head cold or maybe the flu so I haven't dared to pick up my Alexandra. So I am still on chart one. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to it tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## DanaKay

SunsetKnitting said:


> Dear sisters-Shawlettes!!!
> 
> Announcement:
> 
> A new group was founded on Ravelry "For fans of Dee O'Keefe's spectacular shawl designs". Here is the link http://www.ravelry.com/groups/designs-by-dee. 20 members as of today.


The link couldn't be found by Sherbert on Ravelry when I tried it. :-( Oh I see the problem with it. You need to remove the period at the end. Izz's link worked and that is the only difference.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

DanaKay said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear sisters-Shawlettes!!!
> 
> Announcement:
> 
> A new group was founded on Ravelry "For fans of Dee O'Keefe's spectacular shawl designs". Here is the link http://www.ravelry.com/groups/designs-by-dee. 20 members as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> The link couldn't be found by Sherbert on Ravelry when I tried it. :-(
Click to expand...

Try this http://www.ravelry.com/groups/design-by-dee There's no period at the end of "dee".


----------



## nanciann

knittingnewbie said:


> I got some kind of head cold or maybe the flu so I haven't dared to pick up my Alexandra. So I am still on chart one. Hopefully I'll be able to get back to it tomorrow or Tuesday.


I hope you feel better soon. This isn't a race ... no need to rush. Enjoy it instead...but of course you are enjoying it or you wouldn't be here. Such a fun group...


----------



## moherlyle

I'd love some advice, dear Shawlettes! Help me decide please. 
Yarn 1: Juniper Moon Farm 50% merino, 50% silk 3.5 oz/100 g. 798y/730m
Yarn 2: Cascade Yarn, Heritage hand painted sock yarn 75% merino, 25% nylon, 3.5 oz/100 g, 437 y/400m
Yarn 3: Old Mill Yarn Domy Heather, 100% wool, 3.5 oz/100g, 
475 y/ 434m
Yarn 4 Elann, Peruvian Baby Silk 80% baby alpaca 20% silk, 25 gm 
25 g, 109y /100 m (5 skeins)

One skein only of 2 and 3. Do you think I have enough of either one for the Shawlettes? These are my favorites but hate to get almost to the end and run out!
All colors are ok, but yarn 1 seems more lace weight than fingering.


----------



## moherlyle

PS thanks!


----------



## stevieland

moherlyle said:


> I'd love some advice, dear Shawlettes! Help me decide please.
> Yarn 1: Juniper Moon Farm 50% merino, 50% silk 3.5 oz/100 g. 798y/730m
> Yarn 2: Cascade Yarn, Heritage hand painted sock yarn 75% merino, 25% nylon, 3.5 oz/100 g, 437 y/400m
> Yarn 3: Old Mill Yarn Domy Heather, 100% wool, 3.5 oz/100g,
> 475 y/ 434m
> Yarn 4 Elann, Peruvian Baby Silk 80% baby alpaca 20% silk, 25 gm
> 25 g, 109y /100 m (5 skeins)
> 
> One skein only of 2 and 3. Do you think I have enough of either one for the Shawlettes? These are my favorites but hate to get almost to the end and run out!
> All colors are ok, but yarn 1 seems more lace weight than fingering.


Yarn 1 - No. It is indeed lace weight and although it will probably look fine, it won't be nice and textured like the fingering. 
Yarn 2 - Okay, but if you knit loosely, use a smaller needle so you don't run out. You should be able to make the shawlette with that amount.
Yarn 3 - Plenty of yarn for shawlette, and I love that yarn, I looked it up and it is pretty!
Yarn 4 - That is lovely yarn, but again, still only enough for shawlette


----------



## itzzbarb

Standing on a chair banging pan lids together, I just finished chart 1! Wooo hoooo!!

Now for a question. This is my first time using charts. On Chart 2, there is a pattern repeat 1x. Do you read the repeat right to left, then left to right, or right to left both times? I don't want to unknit!! Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

itzzbarb said:


> Standing on a chair banging pan lids together, I just finished chart 1! Wooo hoooo!!
> 
> Now for a question. This is my first time using charts. On Chart 2, there is a pattern repeat 1x. Do you read the repeat right to left, then left to right, or right to left both times? I don't want to unknit!! Thanks.


YAY!!! Good for you.

On Chart 2, you repeat the blue-shaded section 3x in a row. You always work from right to left on these charts.

_I am cutting and pasting from a PM I just sent (Marimom, I hope that is okay):_

Look at Page 1 of the charts. Go to the right side where the text is lettered in blue. Go ahead and read that several times.

Then, there is a chart under that. You can see exactly how many times to repeat the blue section per each side of the chart.

So for Chart 2:

- Knit 3 border st
- Work chart 2, RIGHT SIDE, right to left (work white stitches, work blue shaded stitches 3x, work white stitches)
- Knit center st
- Work chart 2, RIGHT SIDE, right to left (work white stitches, work blue shaded stitches 3x, work white stitches)
- Knit 3 border st

Some people, me for example, don't bother to count how many times they do the blue shaded stitches, they just keep knitting those stitches until they see they can't fit a full repeat and then work the rest of the row (white stitches) until they finish that chart, then they proceed to the center or last border, whatever the case may be, depending on what side of the shawl they are working. That is what is meant by the blue shaded text on Page 1 of the charts.

See if that works for ya.


----------



## itzzbarb

Oh I am so glad I asked, because I have read so much, I forgot about looking at the page 1 info! Now I have it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

I got 3 rows into chart one and realized I needed to color code the chart. With that done, I can now blaze ahead! So Far so Good!


----------



## AlderRose

Finally! I've actually started my shawl. When my daughter saw the small amount I'd gotten knitted, she commented that it was big enough for a Polly Pocket. We have beautiful weather here on the central Oregon Coast. I think I'll take my knitting and enjoy the sunshine while we have it.


----------



## britgirl

I finished knitting my shawlette. Just need to bind off and was about to begin that when my daughter called a few minutes ago to ask if I could watch my 18 month old granddaughter for a little while. How could I refuse? Anyway I think it for the best not to begin the binding off and to put the shawlette up high in a safe place from little exploring hands. So now I am planning binding off this evening and hopefully getting to block it. I am getting very close on the quantity of yarn, and was sweating it for a while, but am pretty sure now that there is quite sufficient to bind it off, but I will measure to see how close it was.

Sue


----------



## umozabeads

Hello everyone! This is the first time that I am able to get in on a KAL from the beginning! I am almost finished with my Ashton, and I will be starting this one very soon! I am using Chroma Rainbow. Love the way this yarn knits up. Good Luck everyone and Happy Knitting!


----------



## itzzbarb

umozabeads said:


> Hello everyone! This is the first time that I am able to get in on a KAL from the beginning! I am almost finished with my Ashton, and I will be starting this one very soon! I am using Chroma Rainbow. Love the way this yarn knits up. Good Luck everyone and Happy Knitting!


I look forward to seeing how the Chroma knits up. They have such beautiful colors!


----------



## grannysk

This is my first KAL and am looking forward to knitting along with everyone. Have my pattern ready but not the yarn yet!

I have yarn that is 70% Bamboo and 30% cotton. Will this be suitable? Suggests to use #5 needles - will I go up a size or 2 for the shawl?

Thanking in advance for input


----------



## PATCHER

O.K. I'm hooked! After reading 184 pages of the Ashton postings, looking at all the pictures, and feeling the excitement you are all expressing with the postings of the Alexandra KAL I'm going to try this. I have crocheted many pieces of lace but have knitted only a few simple scarves in lace patterns, but never from a chart. First question: I am looking at this yarn as a possible choice - Patons lace weight (2), gauge 26st - 32r = 4in., on a #4, 60% acrylic, 14% polyester, 9% wool, 9% mohair.??? Love the sequins already in the yarn.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Just started chart 3. I am loving this pattern. Thanks Dee.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

PATCHER said:


> O.K. I'm hooked! After reading 184 pages of the Ashton postings, looking at all the pictures, and feeling the excitement you are all expressing with the postings of the Alexandra KAL I'm going to try this. I have crocheted many pieces of lace but have knitted only a few simple scarves in lace patterns, but never from a chart. First question: I am looking at this yarn as a possible choice - Patons lace weight (2), gauge 26st - 32r = 4in., on a #4, 60% acrylic, 14% polyester, 9% wool, 9% mohair.??? Love the sequins already in the yarn.


Hi and welcome! I am happy to have you join us.

And now, can I be honest about your yarn? Not lovin' it for this shawl. Here is why:

If you have just knit some simple lace, prepare yourself to to some ripping back. You are going to hear us talking about "reading your knitting" and there is a little download on page 15 of the KAL (look for my avatar and you'll see it) that has Lace Shawl Knitting Tips that discusses that in more detail.

Those sequins will get in the way big time (will be a nightmare, the more I think about it) when you are: a) trying to read your knitting, and b) performing the inevitable ripping back that you will be doing until you get the hang of things.

And that yarn is not quite lace weight, but not fingering either. I would opt for a true fingering weight, and a merino or blend that will give you a nice texture.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee highly recommends fingering/sock weight yarn for this pattern. Oh good, Dee's answered... .


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

On to chart 4...... Might change color at row 24. May not have as much time to knit the next few days.. Have to attend to the real world! Wait, I thought KP is the "real world"?


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Started 2nd repeat of Chart 3... Fingering knits so fast!!!


----------



## britgirl

I did get to bind the shawlette off this evening, and am attaching a picture of it, pre-blocked. Now to work the magic of blockingon the blob! I had just over 9 yards left at the end, out of 462 yards. 
Sue


----------



## YarnLady

BritGirl,

The shawl looks beautiful unblocked. It is going to even look better after blocking. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous to say the least....and you did it in a short time!! What talent!!!!

Yarnlady


----------



## Sandiego

Britgirl,

Way to go!!!!! Congrats!!!! Your Alex is just stunning even unblocked! I can't wait to see it blocked. ;0)


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Wow don't the pages fly by. Haven't been on line much since Friday (now Monday afternoon here)so was really surprised to see nearly up to 30 and a couple of people have actually finished. Haven't started yet, Elizabeth is taking longer than anticipated and out all day yesterday (sunday). Hopefully, if I don't run out of yarn, i should finish Elizabeth and start on (cringe) Alexandra. Don't want to call anything so attractive by that name. Cow worker is coming back next month, sob, and she will ruin it for me.


----------



## Marianne818

Well I have frogged, frogged, and frogged once more, LOL.. but I am finally on row 9 of Chart 1... ROFL!! Hey if I wasn't laughing I'd be in tears!!! I kept forgetting to purl the even rows.. grrrrrrr how dumb is that???? BUT, I have made it this far with no problems, so I am hopeful, it's actually making sense whooop whoop!!! But the hands have done enough for tonight, so I have preciously placed the baby start in a safe place for the night to be picked up hopefully for a while before the doctor appointment in the morning. Hope everyone has a wonderful night, be safe and sweet dreams!!


----------



## knitgirl389

yes it does! my alexandra is off the needles and on the blocking wires....


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Britgirl, 

Your shawlette looks lovely, the color is so fresh - welcoming spring...Great job!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

knitgirl389 said:


> yes it does! my alexandra is off the needles and on the blocking wires....


Wow!! Can't wait to see.. Shawl or shawlette?


----------



## knittingknurse

I joined the group, YAY! I ordered my yarn, I stuck with Madeline Tosh light in a color called Wash! I cannot wait to get started!


----------



## knittingknurse

Oops, I forgot to say I received my pattern, too! I am ready to take the plunge!


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I did get to bind the shawlette off this evening, and am attaching a picture of it, pre-blocked. Now to work the magic of blockingon the blob! I had just over 9 yards left at the end, out of 462 yards.
> Sue


That color is a breath of fresh air. And it looks nice even unblocked. I am eagerly anticipating seeing it blocked out!

I can't believe two people finished already! That will be an inspiration to everyone else!


----------



## knitgirl389

SunsetKnitting said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does! my alexandra is off the needles and on the blocking wires....
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Can't wait to see.. Shawl or shawlette?
Click to expand...

shawl


----------



## AlderRose

Britgirl and Knitgirl389, 
Wow, your fingers must have been flying. Congratulations for finishing so quickly. Can't wait to see your Alexandras blocked and ready to wear.

Chart 3 is waiting for me to begin on tomorrow. I'm already in love with my Alexandra Shawl and it's not even finished yet.

I am super impressed with the ease of this pattern. The garter tab beginning has spoiled me forever. Casting on just 3 stitches instead of a billion is so painless and stress free. Everything, instructions, charts, notes... are so clear and easy to follow. Now, if Dee could just program in something that would alert us when we miss a yarn over... or purl instead of knit the garter border when we are working the purl rows.


----------



## BubbyJ

So I got to the middle of Chart 3 1st time and I went to move the stitches up the needle and they fell off! It's those Addis...! So slippery...I picked up the stitches, but it's so frustrating, and now I can't see the pattern properly! Of course, it's variegated wool! I may start again in a solid something-else but it won't be wool, I don't think. I actually have a lovely cashmere (beige - ugggh!) but it's a little heavier, and don't know how it will knit up...120 yds per ball (90 meters), 6 balls...should have enough, I think...or I have some bamboo...I think this stretches, doesn't it? Or I'll just rip out what I've done and start again! Bah!


----------



## BubbyJ

For you two ladies who have completed the shawl, I'm so jealous! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm sure they are both lovely -- the green one is great so far...stretch it out good, so we can see the lace pattern!


----------



## jan1ce

Wow Sue, that looks great, love the colour, cant wait to see it blocked!!

Knitgirl389 you must have very nimble fingers, looking forward to seeing your finished Alexandra. I'm half way up chart 3 2nd time.

Jan xx


----------



## EqLady

I finally got my yarn wound yesterday and started knitting! I had done a similar tab start on a provisional cast on for something else in the past so I did not anticipate the trouble it would give me! I knew how to do it, but seeing the stitches in fingering yarn was something else. The magnifying light finally did the trick and I now have 40+ stitches on. Life just gets in the way of knitting sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## marimom

All Right. Where do you 2 keep the faries that work on your Alexandras all night. You must have them.
It is 5 a.m. Wed. in Tucson, AZ and I woke up at 4 so that I could get a couple of cups of coffee in bevore my 8 hour no food/no drink time arrives. Cataract surgery in my left eye at 1:15 p.m. I am looking forward to not having such a blurry left eye. I know its' easy surgery but any, pray for me everyone. Thanx. Marilyn in Tucson


----------



## knitgirl389

marimom said:


> All Right. Where do you 2 keep the faries that work on your Alexandras all night. You must have them.
> It is 5 a.m. Wed. in Tucson, AZ and I woke up at 4 so that I could get a couple of cups of coffee in bevore my 8 hour no food/no drink time arrives. Cataract surgery in my left eye at 1:15 p.m. I am looking forward to not having such a blurry left eye. I know its' easy surgery but any, pray for me everyone. Thanx. Marilyn in Tucson


my thoughts will be with you today...and just think soon you will be knitting up a storm with your cleared vision!


----------



## knitgirl389

jan1ce said:


> Wow Sue, that looks great, love the colour, cant wait to see it blocked!!
> 
> Knitgirl389 you must have very nimble fingers, looking forward to seeing your finished Alexandra. I'm half way up chart 3 2nd time.
> 
> Jan xx


the fingering weight yarn just seemed to knit up so fast!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thanks Dee for steering me to the right KAL. I've just finished chart 3 of the shawl.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

britgirl said:


> I did get to bind the shawlette off this evening, and am attaching a picture of it, pre-blocked. Now to work the magic of blockingon the blob! I had just over 9 yards left at the end, out of 462 yards.
> Sue


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Carol (UK)

Hi Ladies, I am preparing to start Alexandra and have found that I have every size needle except 3.75mm. The question is, should I go one size down or one size up? I'm not sure if it will make much difference but would like to know what you think. Many thanks.


----------



## stevieland

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi Ladies, I am preparing to start Alexandra and have found that I have every size needle except 3.75mm. The question is, should I go one size down or one size up? I'm not sure if it will make much difference but would like to know what you think. Many thanks.


What yarn do you have again? And weight, and how much? And shawl size?


----------



## knitgirl389

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi Ladies, I am preparing to start Alexandra and have found that I have every size needle except 3.75mm. The question is, should I go one size down or one size up? I'm not sure if it will make much difference but would like to know what you think. Many thanks.


knit a swatch and block it it will all depend on yarn and whether you are a loose knitter or tight knitter


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am preparing to start Alexandra and have found that I have every size needle except 3.75mm. The question is, should I go one size down or one size up? I'm not sure if it will make much difference but would like to know what you think. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> What yarn do you have again? And weight, and how much? And shawl size?
Click to expand...

oops no need for my reply theres Dee to the rescue!


----------



## grannysk

grannysk said:


> This is my first KAL and am looking forward to knitting along with everyone. Have my pattern ready but not the yarn yet!
> 
> I have yarn that is 70% Bamboo and 30% cotton. Will this be suitable? Suggests to use #5 needles - will I go up a size or 2 for the shawl?
> 
> Thanking in advance for input


I think I may have confused you with my "thanking in advance for input" because I didn't receive an answer!! No worries as I went ahead with using the yarn and it is turning out quite well. I have finished chart 1 - I had to change to my bamboo straight needles as the yarn is quite slippery. I guess today I'll be ordering bamboo or wooden fixed circulars hoping they will arrive by the time I'm on chart #3!


----------



## funthreads623

well, I, too, changed yarns as I just didn't like the first one; so now, I am using a fingering weight, alpaca silk cashmere blend in a charcoal tonal, and size 5 needles. This one's for me! 
I bought the yarn because it was described as having some eggplant, but it doesn't. I still like it, and am almost finished with the first chart. What are you using?



itzzbarb said:


> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, Barb, it's good to see that you have joined the sisterhood of the AlexShawlKaL; you are gonna love it.
> 
> Hiya!! Well I am going to try anyway, lol. Just got started, so have a longgggggg way to go. What yarn are you using?
Click to expand...


----------



## GrandmaL.

A wonderful join. I use it for every weight of yarn and have no trouble blending it in. When it is braided it becomes the same thickness as the original yarn.


----------



## Carol (UK)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am preparing to start Alexandra and have found that I have every size needle except 3.75mm. The question is, should I go one size down or one size up? I'm not sure if it will make much difference but would like to know what you think. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> What yarn do you have again? And weight, and how much? And shawl size?
Click to expand...

I am doing the Shawlette and have two 50g skeins of Manos Lace (70% alpaca, 25% silk, 5% cashmere) Approx 439yds/400mts. And can you believe this? I'm reading off the label which also gives me the needle size (2.75mm) Can't believe I'm so stupid. Sorry!  but is that needle size ok?


----------



## funthreads623

I did my third Ashton with the Elann Baby Silk, and I couldn't be more satisfied with it...it was a joy to knit, and is just wonderful to wear...so light, but warm and comforting!



moherlyle said:


> I'd love some advice, dear Shawlettes! Help me decide please.
> Yarn 1: Juniper Moon Farm 50% merino, 50% silk 3.5 oz/100 g. 798y/730m
> Yarn 2: Cascade Yarn, Heritage hand painted sock yarn 75% merino, 25% nylon, 3.5 oz/100 g, 437 y/400m
> Yarn 3: Old Mill Yarn Domy Heather, 100% wool, 3.5 oz/100g,
> 475 y/ 434m
> Yarn 4 Elann, Peruvian Baby Silk 80% baby alpaca 20% silk, 25 gm
> 25 g, 109y /100 m (5 skeins)
> 
> One skein only of 2 and 3. Do you think I have enough of either one for the Shawlettes? These are my favorites but hate to get almost to the end and run out!
> All colors are ok, but yarn 1 seems more lace weight than fingering.


----------



## moherlyle

stevieland said:


> moherlyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice, dear Shawlettes! Help me decide please.
> Yarn 1: Juniper Moon Farm 50% merino, 50% silk 3.5 oz/100 g. 798y/730m
> Yarn 2: Cascade Yarn, Heritage hand painted sock yarn 75% merino, 25% nylon, 3.5 oz/100 g, 437 y/400m
> Yarn 3: Old Mill Yarn Domy Heather, 100% wool, 3.5 oz/100g,
> 475 y/ 434m
> Yarn 4 Elann, Peruvian Baby Silk 80% baby alpaca 20% silk, 25 gm
> 25 g, 109y /100 m (5 skeins)
> 
> One skein only of 2 and 3. Do you think I have enough of either one for the Shawlettes? These are my favorites but hate to get almost to the end and run out!
> All colors are ok, but yarn 1 seems more lace weight than fingering.
> 
> 
> 
> Yarn 1 - No. It is indeed lace weight and although it will probably look fine, it won't be nice and textured like the fingering.
> Yarn 2 - Okay, but if you knit loosely, use a smaller needle so you don't run out. You should be able to make the shawlette with that amount.
> Yarn 3 - Plenty of yarn for shawlette, and I love that yarn, I looked it up and it is pretty!
> Yarn 4 - That is lovely yarn, but again, still only enough for shawlette
Click to expand...

Thank you Dee! I really appreciate your feedback! I think your designs and support are unparalleled! You inspire such confidence in each of us-it's as though you are sitting next to me and guiding me along. Thank you so much!


----------



## AlderRose

BubbyJ said:


> So I got to the middle of Chart 3 1st time and I went to move the stitches up the needle and they fell off! It's those Addis...! So slippery...I picked up the stitches, but it's so frustrating, and now I can't see the pattern properly! Of course, it's variegated wool! I may start again in a solid something-else but it won't be wool, I don't think. I actually have a lovely cashmere (beige - ugggh!) but it's a little heavier, and don't know how it will knit up...120 yds per ball (90 meters), 6 balls...should have enough, I think...or I have some bamboo...I think this stretches, doesn't it? Or I'll just rip out what I've done and start again! Bah!


I am living in fear of the same thing happening to me. It's my first time with Addi's. They are so much smoother than anything I've knitted with. I'm used to the "friction" of the needles helping to hold the yarn in place. Friction is one thing that the Addi's don't have. So far, the knitting has stayed on, but before I start the 3rd chart, I'm putting in a life-line.


----------



## Carol (UK)

knitgirl389 said:


> marimom said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Right. Where do you 2 keep the faries that work on your Alexandras all night. You must have them.
> It is 5 a.m. Wed. in Tucson, AZ and I woke up at 4 so that I could get a couple of cups of coffee in bevore my 8 hour no food/no drink time arrives. Cataract surgery in my left eye at 1:15 p.m. I am looking forward to not having such a blurry left eye. I know its' easy surgery but any, pray for me everyone. Thanx. Marilyn in Tucson
> 
> 
> 
> my thoughts will be with you today...and just think soon you will be knitting up a storm with your cleared vision!
Click to expand...

I hope your surgery goes well. Love and prayers. 
PS: I had cataract surgery in my right eye and the result was truly brilliant!


----------



## funthreads623

Previously, someone reported that this design is easier than the Ashton; I am agreeing that it is...this is so easy, so to any of you skeptics....give it a try...the way that the design lines up makes it really easy to do.


----------



## PATCHER

Dee, thank you for your feedback. I will seek a yarn that has been used by others in this KAL. There is a shop close by that hopefully will carry something I can use and that appeals to me.


----------



## britgirl

Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
Sue


----------



## thegrape

Wah! I wanna start. Hope my yarn comes today! Britgirl your yarn is such a great color! Beautiful job!


----------



## AlderRose

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue


Is this shawl for you or will you be gifting it? It sure worked up nice in that color.


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, your shawlette turned out great! That color really reminds me of Spring. NOW, what are you going to do?


----------



## knitgirl389

britgirl your alex shawlette is gorgeous! I love that color, looks like springtime!


----------



## itzzbarb

funthreads623 said:


> well, I, too, changed yarns as I just didn't like the first one; so now, I am using a fingering weight, alpaca silk cashmere blend in a charcoal tonal, and size 5 needles. This one's for me!
> I bought the yarn because it was described as having some eggplant, but it doesn't. I still like it, and am almost finished with the first chart. What are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> itzzbarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, Barb, it's good to see that you have joined the sisterhood of the AlexShawlKaL; you are gonna love it.
> 
> Hiya!! Well I am going to try anyway, lol. Just got started, so have a longgggggg way to go. What yarn are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are moving right along! Last night I stopped working on Chart 2 because I got tired. I refused to keep going, tired can make for lot's of errors.
> 
> I am using Madelinetosh Tosh Merino Light in Briar. It is a nice dusty plum. This is the first time I have knitted with wool yarn. I don't care to wear it, and felt it might make my hands itchy, but this yarn is very nice to work with.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandiego

Wow!!! Sue, your Alex looks beautiful blocked. What a difference and ready for Spring!!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

BubbyJ said:


> So I got to the middle of Chart 3 1st time and I went to move the stitches up the needle and they fell off! It's those Addis...! So slippery...I picked up the stitches, but it's so frustrating, and now I can't see the pattern properly! Of course, it's variegated wool! I may start again in a solid something-else but it won't be wool, I don't think. I actually have a lovely cashmere (beige - ugggh!) but it's a little heavier, and don't know how it will knit up...120 yds per ball (90 meters), 6 balls...should have enough, I think...or I have some bamboo...I think this stretches, doesn't it? Or I'll just rip out what I've done and start again! Bah!


Are you using Addi turbos or Addi lace? Those turbos (there is a reason they call the turbos) are way slippery. The lace Addis have a coating that makes them grippy.

Give me the weight of the Cashmere per ball. Bamboo doesn't stretch very much, fyi. Or just start over with what you have.

Poor Bubby! I am so sorry that happened to you. :-(



Carol (UK) said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am preparing to start Alexandra and have found that I have every size needle except 3.75mm. The question is, should I go one size down or one size up? I'm not sure if it will make much difference but would like to know what you think. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> What yarn do you have again? And weight, and how much? And shawl size?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing the Shawlette and have two 50g skeins of Manos Lace (70% alpaca, 25% silk, 5% cashmere) Approx 439yds/400mts. And can you believe this? I'm reading off the label which also gives me the needle size (2.75mm) Can't believe I'm so stupid. Sorry!  but is that needle size ok?
Click to expand...

Pay no attention to the suggested needle on the yarn tag. For that yarn, I would use US3s. I know it well. But, are you sure you want to use lace weight yarn????


----------



## itzzbarb

BritGirl, what a beautiful shawl! Are you going to start another one while the rest of us labor through Chart 2 and 3? LOLOL!!


----------



## kac47874

funthreads623 said:


> Previously, someone reported that this design is easier than the Ashton; I am agreeing that it is...this is so easy, so to any of you skeptics....give it a try...the way that the design lines up makes it really easy to do.


Agree... :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue


Such a beautiful colour...


----------



## DanaKay

Sue, really nice shawlette. Don't you just love it! 
I really like that pattern! It kept me knitting as I so enjoyed seeing this shawls beauty flow off the needles!
You did a fantastic knit!:thumbup: Will you knit the shawl size now?


----------



## jan1ce

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue


Sue that's gorgeous!! The colour is just so pretty. My Ashton is now soaking in cool water getting ready to be blocked Aaaaargh! Wish me luck.

Jan xx


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Brit Girl - Love your Alexandra and green is my favorite color. I can't believe you are done already - I have just started chart 3 (1st time) and loving it. Your knitting is perfect. Thanks for the inspiration.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue


That is beautiful!!! I love it! Our first Alexandra! It looks fantastic.

Did you pin out each point or put them all on one wire? Just curious.


----------



## stevieland

stevieland said:


> grannysk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grannysk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first KAL and am looking forward to knitting along with everyone. Have my pattern ready but not the yarn yet!
> 
> I have yarn that is 70% Bamboo and 30% cotton. Will this be suitable? Suggests to use #5 needles - will I go up a size or 2 for the shawl?
> 
> Thanking in advance for input
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have confused you with my "thanking in advance for input" because I didn't receive an answer!! No worries as I went ahead with using the yarn and it is turning out quite well. I have finished chart 1 - I had to change to my bamboo straight needles as the yarn is quite slippery. I guess today I'll be ordering bamboo or wooden fixed circulars hoping they will arrive by the time I'm on chart #3!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to personally apologize that your post got lost in a flurry of others at the same time.
> 
> Please, in the future, if you don't get an answer in a page or so, just boldly ask again.... or PM me. When I was trying to read several pages at a time to see who needed answers after I got caught up with my orders, and I must have missed yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

*Just a quick request: For anyone wanting needle advice, can you provide as much info about your yarn as possible, such as brand, type, yardage per skein, weight per skein, etc. so I can give you appropriate advice? If I don't have all that info, I am not able to give you a good answer. Thanks!*


----------



## knitgirl389

ok heres my autumnal alexandra. I used tosh merino light in copper penny colorway on size 4 needles. blocked out to 66x33


----------



## stevieland

knitgirl389 said:


> ok heres my autumnal alexandra. I used tosh merino light in copper penny colorway on size 4 needles. blocked out to 66x33


Knitgirl, that looks amazing. Wow. Great color. I still don't know how you finished this so quick!. It is really beautiful.


----------



## grannysk

No problem Dee ~ I went ahead and used the bamboo/cotton yarn and it seems ok. I am now on chart #3 and I probably will need help when it comes to blocking the shawl


----------



## lifeline

knitgirl389 said:


> ok heres my autumnal alexandra. I used tosh merino light in copper penny colorway on size 4 needles. blocked out to 66x33


Another beautiful colour...


----------



## AlderRose

Oh Boy! Have I goofed? I've been merrily knitting along with my new #5 Addi's & Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply and just now discovered a PM from Dee in which she pointed out that this Debbie Bliss isn't the "fingering" weight that the Ashton and Alexandra patterns suggest, that maybe I should use a larger knitting needle with it, and that more yarn will probably be needed.

While I really like what my needles and yarn have produced, I have never knitted a lace shawl like Ashton or Alexandra before, so am not really sure that what I've knitted is what it's supposed to look like. 

Assuming that I go ahead and finish my Alexandra using this yarn, how much more should I buy? I started out with 3 - 50 gram (1 3/4 oz), 198 yard balls. I have 7/8 oz left of the first ball and have just finished chart 2.


----------



## EqLady

Knitgirl - beautiful shawl, beautiful color and lovely flowers, too!


----------



## DanaKay

Knitgirl, Really very nice! Oh I love that Florida sky too! It looks so nice and warm and inviting!
Enjoy your Shawlette, Your knitting is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

Knitgirl, I am amazed at how fast you knit your Alexandra shawl. It is perfect and beautiful! Nice fall color. ;0)


----------



## Carol (UK)

Dee, I am happy to try whatever yarn you might suggest. It's finding somewhere in UK that stocks some of the yarns. I know you did suggest Madeline Tosh and I can get MT 100% merino sock yarn, also I can get Dream in Colour Smooshy and I think a few others.
Carol


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Boy! Have I goofed? I've been merrily knitting along with my new #5 Addi's & Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply and just now discovered a PM from Dee in which she pointed out that this Debbie Bliss isn't the "fingering" weight that the Ashton and Alexandra patterns suggest, that maybe I should use a larger knitting needle with it, and that more yarn will probably be needed.
> 
> While I really like what my needles and yarn have produced, I have never knitted a lace shawl like Ashton or Alexandra before, so am not really sure that what I've knitted is what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Assuming that I go ahead and finish my Alexandra using this yarn, how much more should I buy? I started out with 3 - 50 gram (1 3/4 oz), 198 yard balls. I have 7/8 oz left of the first ball and have just finished chart 2.


Let me do some figuring and get back to you. Thanks for giving me all the info I need to do that.


----------



## knitgirl389

thanks everyone! this pattern was a dream to knit!


----------



## itzzbarb

knitgirl, your Alexandra is just beautiful! Congratulations on a job well done.  Now I will get back to Chart 2. LOL I may have a picture to post next year some time!


----------



## knitgirl389

itzzbarb said:


> knitgirl, your Alexandra is just beautiful! Congratulations on a job well done.  Now I will get back to Chart 2. LOL I may have a picture to post next year some time!


thank you so much! its not a race though, I just got so caught up in the pattern and the yarn.... now I am back to working on some of the many WIPs that I have sitting in my craft room glaring at me!


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Boy! Have I goofed? I've been merrily knitting along with my new #5 Addi's & Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply and just now discovered a PM from Dee in which she pointed out that this Debbie Bliss isn't the "fingering" weight that the Ashton and Alexandra patterns suggest, that maybe I should use a larger knitting needle with it, and that more yarn will probably be needed.
> 
> While I really like what my needles and yarn have produced, I have never knitted a lace shawl like Ashton or Alexandra before, so am not really sure that what I've knitted is what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Assuming that I go ahead and finish my Alexandra using this yarn, how much more should I buy? I started out with 3 - 50 gram (1 3/4 oz), 198 yard balls. I have 7/8 oz left of the first ball and have just finished chart 2.


WARNING: Math calculations to make your head spin ahead!!!

According to my calculations, which were done on the Shawl Progress Calulator... (And keep in mind, these are estimates, and I find that the closer you get to the end, the more accurate the calculations will be, so since you are not too far along, these are speculative at best.)

Based upon 187 rows, which is the number of row including calculating 2 rows for the bind off, you have completed 11.7% of the shawl, so you have 88.3% left to knit.

It sounds like you have used 1/2 of the first ball, based on 1.75 oz (total ball weight) less 7/8 oz, which is .875 oz., so 1.75 <.875> = .875. Yes??? (I hope!)

Therefore, you have 83.3% of the original ball left. Since you have 88.3% of the shawl left to complete, you have 5% too little yarn.

With one more ball, you still don't have enough. Just trust me on that, please.

With two more balls, you might be okay. That 7/8 oz you used (which is about 25g) would leave 90% of your total yarn left, and since you only have 88.3% of the shawl left to knit, you are cutting it darn close but your might be okay, since the next three 24 row chart sections have a lot of YOs in them.

I personally would buy three more, because better safe than sorry!

And now, I'm going to eat my lunch. :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

stevieland said:


> .....WARNING: Math calculations to make your head spin ahead!!!...
> 
> Thank you soooo much, Dee. That's enough figuring to make anyone's head spin. I'll buy 3 just to be safe. I'm calling the LYS now to have them set aside for me.


----------



## terrachroma

Heres my Alexandra.
I had a rougher time with the pics then I did knitting.
It was a great knit and I really enjoyed it.
Thanks for the 1,000,000,000th time for your talent an dedication Dee.
I used Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18/ lace weight in Dafodill
I'm not sure of amount used because I always buy extra and I did not weight the cone first. I will next time.
The drawback to the lace weight is my pattern is not as pronounced as with the heavier weight most are using. 
But I love working with this Merino50%/Silk50%, it has stellar drape.
Robin


----------



## AlderRose

Terrachroma, Your Alexandra is absolutely stunning.


----------



## EqLady

Wow - that is drop-dead gorgeous! I just finished chart 1. Long way to go. Hope it turns out as pretty as yours - I love that yellow!


----------



## beadness

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue


One of my favorite colors. Now I want to make one in a lime green.


----------



## CathyAnn

Knitgirl, your shawl turned out gorgeous. What a beautiful color!

Terrachroma, your shawlette also turned out gorgeous! That color is also beautiful.

All of this makes me more than ready for Spring! (Is that possible? :roll: )


----------



## knitgirl389

very pretty! nice buttery yellow


----------



## beadness

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Boy! Have I goofed? I've been merrily knitting along with my new #5 Addi's & Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply and just now discovered a PM from Dee in which she pointed out that this Debbie Bliss isn't the "fingering" weight that the Ashton and Alexandra patterns suggest, that maybe I should use a larger knitting needle with it, and that more yarn will probably be needed.
> 
> While I really like what my needles and yarn have produced, I have never knitted a lace shawl like Ashton or Alexandra before, so am not really sure that what I've knitted is what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Assuming that I go ahead and finish my Alexandra using this yarn, how much more should I buy? I started out with 3 - 50 gram (1 3/4 oz), 198 yard balls. I have 7/8 oz left of the first ball and have just finished chart 2.


I love that yarn. If you decide to go ahead with it, the fabric will be wonderful. If not, you'll have awesome yarn to make something else wonderful.


----------



## beadness

knitgirl389 said:


> ok heres my autumnal alexandra. I used tosh merino light in copper penny colorway on size 4 needles. blocked out to 66x33


Knitgirl, your knitting looks so even and beautifully done. This will be a shawl you'll treasure.


----------



## terrachroma

Thanks already folks for your kind words.
I don't post on the KAL much but all of you need to know I look over every shawl and message and I feel part of a great community.
I know it sounds a bit weird but I look forward to checking in several times a day. Seeing folks progress and yes even the frogging, tinking and all the other
""Learning Oppurtunities"" that occur.
So there are most likely more folks like me peeking in several times a day to admire your beautful work and the determination everyone has.
Bye for now, Robin


----------



## beadness

terrachroma said:


> Heres my Alexandra.
> I had a rougher time with the pics then I did knitting.
> It was a great knit and I really enjoyed it.
> Thanks for the 1,000,000,000th time for your talent an dedication Dee.
> I used Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18/ lace weight in Dafodill
> I'm not sure of amount used because I always buy extra and I did not weight the cone first. I will next time.
> The drawback to the lace weight is my pattern is not as pronounced as with the heavier weight most are using.
> But I love working with this Merino50%/Silk50%, it has stellar drape.
> Robin


That yarn does knit up beautifully, though I'm sure you had a lot to do with that as well. Wonderful job. Enjoy! I'm going to have to knit something with Jaggerspun Zephyr. The drape must be fabulous.


----------



## nanciann

So very beautiful. Lovely, lovely color.


----------



## Marianne818

I don't have all the names, but mercy, these shawls are breathtaking!! Congratulations to you all!!!! 
I shall start once again this evening, (discovered I did ssk when I should have k2tog) old eyes, tonight I shall have my magnifying lamp and be able to read and see what I am doing much better!


----------



## jan1ce

knitgirl389 said:


> ok heres my autumnal alexandra. I used tosh merino light in copper penny colorway on size 4 needles. blocked out to 66x33


knitgirl389 that is beautiful, I love the colour, I'm thinking that is the colour for my next shawl.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

stevieland said:


> Did you pin out each point or put them all on one wire? Just curious.


Dee, does it make a difference if you pin out each point or put them on a wire? I've just blocked my Ashton and dont have enough pins for each point so I've put them all on a wire.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

Terrachroma that is gorgeous, and I think the pattern stands out realy well. If mine looks half as good I shall be a happy bunny!!

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!!! I love it! Our first Alexandra! It looks fantastic.
> 
> Did you pin out each point or put them all on one wire? Just curious.
Click to expand...

I pinned them out individually. Maybe I could have stretched them out farther. I did enjoy making it. I definitely thought it was easier than the Ashton, so Ashton was defintely a good place to start.
Sue
Sue


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Is this shawl for you or will you be gifting it? It sure worked up nice in that color.
Click to expand...

This one is for me!
Sue


----------



## itzzbarb

Terrachroma.......that is beautiful! Love the color and the lace weight yarn.


----------



## stevieland

terrachroma said:


> Heres my Alexandra.
> I had a rougher time with the pics then I did knitting.
> It was a great knit and I really enjoyed it.
> Thanks for the 1,000,000,000th time for your talent an dedication Dee.
> I used Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18/ lace weight in Dafodill
> I'm not sure of amount used because I always buy extra and I did not weight the cone first. I will next time.
> The drawback to the lace weight is my pattern is not as pronounced as with the heavier weight most are using.
> But I love working with this Merino50%/Silk50%, it has stellar drape.
> Robin


Wow. wow! Now I know what it looks like in lace weight.

It looks fabulous!! Who knew??? You did! I wouldn't have thought it would be so nice, but it seems I was very, very wrong.

How big does it measure? And what size needles did you use? That would be good to know for everyone that wants to use lace weight.

I apologize in advance to anyone that I said to not use lace weight. I can admit when I am wrong!!

P.S. The color!! Marvelous.


----------



## itzzbarb

Dee, we are all learning.


----------



## dotct

This is beautiful.


----------



## BubbyJ

Okay, now I really am going to rip out mine and start again! Beautiful job!!!! IT'S NICER THAN DEE'S (LOL)


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> terrachroma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my Alexandra.
> I had a rougher time with the pics then I did knitting.
> It was a great knit and I really enjoyed it.
> Thanks for the 1,000,000,000th time for your talent an dedication Dee.
> I used Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18/ lace weight in Dafodill
> I'm not sure of amount used because I always buy extra and I did not weight the cone first. I will next time.
> The drawback to the lace weight is my pattern is not as pronounced as with the heavier weight most are using.
> But I love working with this Merino50%/Silk50%, it has stellar drape.
> Robin
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. wow! Now I know what it looks like in lace weight.
> 
> It looks fabulous!! Who knew??? You did! I wouldn't have thought it would be so nice, but it seems I was very, very wrong.
> 
> How big does it measure? And what size needles did you use? That would be good to know for everyone that wants to use lace weight.
> 
> I apologize in advance to anyone that I said to not use lace weight. I can admit when I am wrong!!
> 
> P.S. The color!! Marvelous.
Click to expand...

Dee I am really feeling the alexandra in lace weight..hmmmm I may have to start one! LOL


----------



## knitgirl389

terrachroma you have inspired me to knit another alexandra in lace weight this time! I just cant stop looking at yours its so pretty!


----------



## BubbyJ

Oh, so luscious!


----------



## britgirl

jan1ce said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my finished shawlette. I am very happy with it, although I couldn't get my points to be as pointy as those on the Ashton.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Sue that's gorgeous!! The colour is just so pretty. My Ashton is now soaking in cool water getting ready to be blocked Aaaaargh! Wish me luck.
> 
> Jan xx
Click to expand...

Good luck with it. I am sure it will be fine and look fantastic.
Sue


----------



## britgirl

Knitgirl, love your shawl. The colour is beautiful.
Sue


----------



## grannysk

Marianne818 said:


> I don't have all the names, but mercy, these shawls are breathtaking!! Congratulations to you all!!!!
> I shall start once again this evening, (discovered I did ssk when I should have k2tog) old eyes, tonight I shall have my magnifying lamp and be able to read and see what I am doing much better!


I don't know if this will help but I colour code each k2tog.,ssk,and sl1,k2tog,psso with different colour highlighter pens which makes the charts much easier for my 'old eyes' to read.


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pin out each point or put them all on one wire? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, does it make a difference if you pin out each point or put them on a wire? I've just blocked my Ashton and dont have enough pins for each point so I've put them all on a wire.
> 
> Jan xx
Click to expand...

I think I get crisper points that way and I prefer the process of pinning them, but that is personal preference I would say.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Great looking finished Alexandras!!! Enjoy wearing them!!!


----------



## umozabeads

Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolannknits

I'm really impressed by the beauty of the shawl in a lace weight yarn. I've knit with it once before and found I had a hard time with it. I'm finding it much easier to use fingering wt. 
Sometimes I wonder if my brain goes into a freeze, I keep getting my ssk and k2tog mixed up. I wish I could just look at the symbol on the chart and ding I've got it. I know one goes one way and the other goes the other way.


----------



## thegrape

Terrachroma that is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## DanaKay

Wow! Robin! It is really nice to see this outstanding pattern in the different weights and colors! What a lovely piece of lace knitting. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

Terrachroma, 

Wow!!!! Your Alexandra Shawl I gorgeous!!!! That yellow is such a beautiful color. You are another one ready for spring. I am one of those that reads and checks in. I don't make too many comments, but I like to see what everyone is doing too, congrats on a stunning Alexandra shawl. ;0)


----------



## Bethknits79

Goodness, I just checked in not that long ago it seems and here I am 4 pages back!! Everyone who has finished has a beautiful shawl!!! So pretty every one of them.


----------



## knitgirl389

Carolannknits said:


> I'm really impressed by the beauty of the shawl in a lace weight yarn. I've knit with it once before and found I had a hard time with it. I'm finding it much easier to use fingering wt.
> Sometimes I wonder if my brain goes into a freeze, I keep getting my ssk and k2tog mixed up. I wish I could just look at the symbol on the chart and ding I've got it. I know one goes one way and the other goes the other way.


Carol I just tell myself if the symbol is leaning to the left its ssk if its leaning to the right its k2tog


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> I'm really impressed by the beauty of the shawl in a lace weight yarn. I've knit with it once before and found I had a hard time with it. I'm finding it much easier to use fingering wt.
> Sometimes I wonder if my brain goes into a freeze, I keep getting my ssk and k2tog mixed up. I wish I could just look at the symbol on the chart and ding I've got it. I know one goes one way and the other goes the other way.


Carolannknits, I used lace weight on my Ashton, and had the same experience as you. I felt it made the knitting harder. I used fingering weight on my Wilshire and, now with the Alexandra, and prefer it. I don't know if I'll ever use lace weight again -- maybe some day.

As far as brain freeze. I had a real problem with that on the Ashton at first, but with time, it got easier, and I made fewer and fewer mistakes. I'm certain the same will happen to you. From what I understand by reading the input of other new lace knitters, our problem is a common one! It's just part of the learning process. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

I'm going to nab that beautiful yellow shawl and run away with it! Seeing the different results with varying yarns is quite helpful, really. It could almost be a completely different pattern when it's floating around in the lace weight.


----------



## BubbyJ

My alex variegated is back into a ball of wool...now i have to find a solid! Arrrrgh! Onward and upward...


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> Sue, your shawlette turned out great! That color really reminds me of Spring. NOW, what are you going to do?


I have to make some scarves as thank you gifts for my upcoming trip, and am also going to start on another Alexandra shawlette for a good friend.
Sue


----------



## britgirl

itzzbarb said:


> BritGirl, what a beautiful shawl! Are you going to start another one while the rest of us labor through Chart 2 and 3? LOLOL!!


I really hadn't planned to, but there is something addictive about these shawls, and my fingers are itching to go again.
Sue


----------



## stevieland

wannabear said:


> I'm going to nab that beautiful yellow shawl and run away with it! Seeing the different results with varying yarns is quite helpful, really. It could almost be a completely different pattern when it's floating around in the lace weight.


It really amazes me too how different the pattern looks. When I began the design, after I had done the initial charting, I did my first swatching in lace weight yarn. Maybe it was the color, or the yarn itself, but I just wasn't feeling it at the time. I was sort of glad, since I thought it might be better for the next shawl pattern after Ashton to remain in the heavier weight since it is easier for beginner lace knitters to work with, but I am so pleased to see that it really does work well in lace weight too. Thanks again, Robin!


----------



## kac47874

My dear Shawlettes,

Your work continues to amaze me. I'm finishing chart 2. I think I must be spending too much time on the computer. 

Ladies (and gentlemen, if there are any) the finished shawls are to die for!!! Love all of them. If I keep plugging away, I can be there too. Onward.....

Kathy


----------



## nanciann

terrachroma said:


> Heres my Alexandra.
> I had a rougher time with the pics then I did knitting.
> It was a great knit and I really enjoyed it.
> Thanks for the 1,000,000,000th time for your talent an dedication Dee.
> I used Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18/ lace weight in Dafodill
> I'm not sure of amount used because I always buy extra and I did not weight the cone first. I will next time.
> The drawback to the lace weight is my pattern is not as pronounced as with the heavier weight most are using.
> But I love working with this Merino50%/Silk50%, it has stellar drape.
> Robin


That is so beautiful in this color. It looks made for that. It just shows that the design is beautiful no matter what weight is used. Wonderful work.


----------



## Quitnknit

Carolannknits said:


> I'm really impressed by the beauty of the shawl in a lace weight yarn. I've knit with it once before and found I had a hard time with it. I'm finding it much easier to use fingering wt.
> Sometimes I wonder if my brain goes into a freeze, I keep getting my ssk and k2tog mixed up. I wish I could just look at the symbol on the chart and ding I've got it. I know one goes one way and the other goes the other way.


If you look at the symbol for k2tog it looks like a "k" - that is how I know to "k"2 tog. The opposite symbol then becomes the ssk.

All the completed shawls and shawlettes are gorgeous!!


----------



## moherlyle

Fabulous! Great! Wow! Cool! Beautiful! Nice job!


----------



## moherlyle

funthreads623 said:


> I did my third Ashton with the Elann Baby Silk, and I couldn't be more satisfied with it...it was a joy to knit, and is just wonderful to wear...so light, but warm and comforting!
> 
> 
> 
> moherlyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some advice, dear Shawlettes! Help me decide please.
> Yarn 1: Juniper Moon Farm 50% merino, 50% silk 3.5 oz/100 g. 798y/730m
> Yarn 2: Cascade Yarn, Heritage hand painted sock yarn 75% merino, 25% nylon, 3.5 oz/100 g, 437 y/400m
> Yarn 3: Old Mill Yarn Domy Heather, 100% wool, 3.5 oz/100g,
> 475 y/ 434m
> Yarn 4 Elann, Peruvian Baby Silk 80% baby alpaca 20% silk, 25 gm
> 25 g, 109y /100 m (5 skeins)
> 
> One skein only of 2 and 3. Do you think I have enough of either one for the Shawlettes? These are my favorites but hate to get almost to the end and run out!
> All colors are ok, but yarn 1 seems more lace weight than fingering.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I've started with the Elann and it is yummy to work with.


----------



## moherlyle

Pacific Rose said:


> Oh Boy! Have I goofed? I've been merrily knitting along with my new #5 Addi's & Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply and just now discovered a PM from Dee in which she pointed out that this Debbie Bliss isn't the "fingering" weight that the Ashton and Alexandra patterns suggest, that maybe I should use a larger knitting needle with it, and that more yarn will probably be needed.
> 
> While I really like what my needles and yarn have produced, I have never knitted a lace shawl like Ashton or Alexandra before, so am not really sure that what I've knitted is what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Assuming that I go ahead and finish my Alexandra using this yarn, how much more should I buy? I started out with 3 - 50 gram (1 3/4 oz), 198 yard balls. I have 7/8 oz left of the first ball and have just finished chart 2.


Looks pretty nice to me! Lovely color too.


----------



## moherlyle

Terrachroma, it is so beautiful. I think the lace weight is really lovely and the color is great! Hope you are proud of it!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Finished 2nd repeat of Chart 3 and ripped the whole thing. The color did not speak to this pattern at all. Digging into my stash again


----------



## sharonbartsch

SunsetKnitting said:


> Finished 2nd repeat of Chart 3 and ripped the whole thing. The color did not speak to this pattern at all. Digging into my stash again


oooooo....poor you....I feel a bit the same but am pushing on as I never ever knit in blue....and that may be my problem....trying to see the beauty..

You are certainly courageous....


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Knit Girl - gorgeous. I love the color.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Terrachroma - gorgeous and such a beautiful "feel good" color.
Shirley


----------



## BlueButterfly

It has taken me quite a while to read all the entries - did spead reading at the last 7 pages. Saw all the lovely shawls and they are really fabulous in knitting and colours. I won't be knitting untill morning now - my eyes are shot!
Will be starting the 2nd repeat of chart 3. I am finding the pattern easy so far and liking both the yarn I chose and the colour (black cherry). I can't help thinking of the real black cherries as I'm knitting. Too bad I would have to buy the canned item if I was really desperate for some! Nite all!


----------



## YarnLady

Stevieland,

What do you think of the Hand Maiden Sea Silk yarn? The silk makes the yarn shine from the pictures on Jimmy Beans. Would like to hear your thoughts on this yarn, and the Casbah yarn also by Hand Maiden.

Yarnlady


----------



## stevieland

YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> What do you think of the Hand Maiden Sea Silk yarn? The silk makes the yarn shine from the pictures on Jimmy Beans. Would like to hear your thoughts on this yarn, and the Casbah yarn also by Hand Maiden.
> 
> Yarnlady


Hi! I think you may have asked me about the Sea Silk already.....and the answer is----that stuff is fabulous! Don't think you could go wrong with it! And their other Casbah yarn looks great too. Either way you will be fine.


----------



## sharonbartsch

ARG!! I am at the centre of the seventh row of the first execution of chart 2....I am one stitch short of what is needed....I have looked and looked at the knitting....cant see where I went wrong....no point unripping because I dont know how far to go....as I cant see a where the mistook is.....HELP
Sharon


----------



## BubbyJ

Dee, I love that you separated the right side from the left on the charts! How much easier could it be? I just find I have to write in the amount of knits when there's a lot of them on a row...thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## BubbyJ

SunsetKnitting said:


> Finished 2nd repeat of Chart 3 and ripped the whole thing. The color did not speak to this pattern at all. Digging into my stash again


I have some wonderful purpley pink lace...wanna swap some fingering or sock yarn? I also have a tonal pink in lace, and I can't use the stuff. I may have another go, but if you want it, let me know!


----------



## BubbyJ

OH DEAR, I DIDN'T LOOK! Here I am knitting along, and it looks amazing, but I was wondering why I didn't get the flowerettes at the top of the chevrons!!!! Duh, I even PM'd Dee to ask her why I only got 113 stitches at the end of repeat 1 of Chart 3, and she put down 185! Well, duh, I was following shawlette instead of SHAWL size!!! Dee, is there some way I can make it shawl size? More repeats of Chart 3 or something??? Duh! Sorry I bothered you with a silly PM!


----------



## jacobb

Just finished chart 2. Wish I could knit all night, but I'm starting to make silly mistakes, so it's clearly time to quit. The gorgeous shawls and shawlettes already finished are a great inspiration.


----------



## Carol (UK)

Dee, Was looking back through some pages and found that I'd already asked about yarn - sorry. :roll: Anyway I've decided I'll change to Dream in Colour Smooshy which is one of the yarns you suggested. It's probably better waiting a bit longer to use the Manos Lace until I've got a bit more experience with lace knitting. Once again many thanks.


----------



## britgirl

Dee, you have really addicted me to lace knitting! I was not going to do any more as I didn't want to leave any on the needles whilst I am in England, and I know I won't have the time to do any lace knitting whilst I am away, but my fingers got-a-itching and my mind got-a-thinking, so here I am again. I started another shawlette last night. finished Chart 2 last night and I will be quite happy if I get Chart 3 finished before I leave, as that is probably a pretty good stopping place. I am making this for a good friend who is going to Paris in April.

I am definitely going to take my finished shawlette with me to show my mother. Then hopefully my friend's shawl will make it to Paris and soon these Alexandra shawls will be seasoned travellers. I do like the fact that they do not take up a lot of space, so it is easy to fit them in the corner of a suitcase.

I would like to make the shawl but the yarn that I liked was not available until the end of April, so for now I will stay with the shawlette.

You certainly started something, Dee. I wonder how many of your shawls have been knit now. I have seen so many pictures on this site, and they are all different and all have a magic of their own, embodying the heart and soul and talent of those who have knit them. 

You done good, Dee!

Sue


----------



## roed2er

Dee, if you could bear one more question on yarn selection? I have been impatiently waiting for today -- a vacation day and a chance to get to a real yarn store with beautiful yarns and helpful staff. Yet my heart keeps being drawn back to a skein of hand dyed fingering yarn bought as a souveniour during my trip to Scotland. It is only labled with weight --- 77 GRAMS? Would this be enough for a shawlette of the Alexandra or should I put it away for another project? Debi


----------



## stevieland

No problem. I am going to wildly speculate here, but this is my logic:

Many fingering yarns have 100g in a 400-460yd skein. So either your skein has a slightly heavier yarn or there is about 370-430 yards in that skein. And that is if the yarn is even fingering, which sometimes they are called that but are really a bit heavier. (For example, there is no knitting universe where Ella Rae Lace yarn is considered lace. It is light fingering. Grrrrgggghhh.)

Most of the Alexandra shawlettes done, and granted there have been that many yet, have used between 410 and 460 yards. The Tosh Merino light that i used at 410 yards seems to knit "small" in that one seems to use less yarn for the same project with it than other yarns. Still trying to figure that out....

But at that, I had very little of the 420yd skein left, like 10 yards or so. With the same yarn and needles, DanaKay had to break into a second skein for several rows.

But the bad news is that even at the top end of what might be in that skein, you would really be cutting it close, Sorry to tell you this, but to the best of my knowledge, I can't come up with something better for you.



roed2er said:


> Dee, if you could bear one more question on yarn selection? I have been impatiently waiting for today -- a vacation day and a chance to get to a real yarn store with beautiful yarns and helpful staff. Yet my heart keeps being drawn back to a skein of hand dyed fingering yarn bought as a souveniour during my trip to Scotland. It is only labled with weight --- 77 GRAMS? Would this be enough for a shawlette of the Alexandra or should I put it away for another project? Debi


----------



## funthreads623

I wish you lots of luck on your SeaSilk; I can only tell you about my experience with it. Yes, it is lovely, exquisite and just beautiful; it is soft and silky....BUT, it stretches unbelievable! I bought three skeins of it in a gorgeous lavender, and was almost finished with the Peacock Feathers shawl, but it was so not working...it would have been to my knees, and yet, I did not have enough to finish it....so, I started ripping.....So, if you use it, I hope you have much better results than I did.



YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> What do you think of the Hand Maiden Sea Silk yarn? The silk makes the yarn shine from the pictures on Jimmy Beans. Would like to hear your thoughts on this yarn, and the Casbah yarn also by Hand Maiden.
> 
> Yarnlady


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

I was out of town 4 days for my Mom's 80th birthday. I returned to find about 20 unread pages of knit along posts and some shawls already finished! I haven't even started yet. I'm feeling really stressed about that but I need to take a deep breath and just start at a relaxing pace. Remind me that this is not a race.


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> ARG!! I am at the centre of the seventh row of the first execution of chart 2....I am one stitch short of what is needed....I have looked and looked at the knitting....cant see where I went wrong....no point unripping because I dont know how far to go....as I cant see a where the mistook is.....HELP
> Sharon


You will find it and conquer the shawl!!!

To start, after Row 5/6 of Chart 2, you should have 101 stitches on your needles. That would mean 47 st between the borders and center stitch or 50 st total before the center stitch. Just in case you have to frog those Row 7 st...

Now, did your columns line up perfectly, did the YOs line up over the previous row YOs and did the little diamonds line up perfectly?

If they did, then there is a problem in the white stitch area before the center stitch.

If you still can't find it, I would rip out what you've done of Row 7, count the stitches and see where you're at.

Then, if you still can't find it, it might be time to drag out the camera and take some pics.

Good luck!


----------



## Bethknits79

yo k2tog in CA said:


> I was out of town 4 days for my Mom's 80th birthday. I returned to find about 20 unread pages of knit along posts and some shawls already finished! I haven't even started yet. I'm feeling really stressed about that but I need to take a deep breath and just start at a relaxing pace. Remind me that this is not a race.


This is not a race LOL! I have to keep telling myself that too as I am still on chart one due to coming down with some kind of a head cold or the flu. I'm still under the weather but I picked up my shawl last night and almost finished chart one. Of course, I probably could have finished if I had not made so many silly mistakes due to the brain fog cold medicine causes!! Knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing not stressful because you are not where someone else is. Just keep that in mind! :wink:


----------



## roed2er

Thank you Dee; it confirmed what I was pretty sure of. Somewhere, I will find the perfect pattern for my treasure but in the meantime --- now I get to go shopping for the Alexandra this afternoon. Tonight, I will be knitting! And thanks again for the super quick response -- Debi


----------



## MEknitter

Last night I knitted, but didn't check the forum - I had 7 pages to catch up on! ) The pictures posted are SO beautiful! I've got three rows of the second repeat of Chart 3 to go. It works up so fast that I find myself saying "just one more row" and then, of course, I have to purl back and look at it again... Consequently, I'm bleary-eyed before I can force myself to put it down LOL My big problem has been forgetting to use the left side chart instead of repeating the right side. Had to do a bit of tinking before I marked the chart up to remind myself!


----------



## Silverowl

Well my yarn is ordered so just waiting for it to arrive. Please let it be quick as I am desperate to get started, when I see all the lovely ones that are finished and read about how people are enjoying knitting it.


----------



## EqLady

MEknitter said:


> Last night I knitted, but didn't check the forum - I had 7 pages to catch up on! ) The pictures posted are SO beautiful! I've got three rows of the second repeat of Chart 3 to go. It works up so fast that I find myself saying "just one more row" and then, of course, I have to purl back and look at it again... Consequently, I'm bleary-eyed before I can force myself to put it down LOL My big problem has been forgetting to use the left side chart instead of repeating the right side. Had to do a bit of tinking before I marked the chart up to remind myself!


I made a second copy of the charts. For the ones that had separate right and left sides, I cut them apart and taped them side by side, making sure I had the rows aligned. They just barely fit diagonally on my magnetic board.


----------



## marimom

I am using KnitPicks Gloss in Timber which is a milk chocolate brown and I am very unhappy with the yarn. It is 70% merino and 30% silk but it feels very scratchy to me. Has anyone else had that problem with this yarn? Had cataract surgery yesterday p.m. and here I am back with my Shawlettes.


----------



## stevieland

marimom said:


> I am using KnitPicks Gloss in Timber which is a milk chocolate brown and I am very unhappy with the yarn. It is 70% merino and 30% silk but it feels very scratchy to me. Has anyone else had that problem with this yarn? Had cataract surgery yesterday p.m. and here I am back with my Shawlettes.


Hey. How are you feeling? Are you supposed to be looking closely at stuff after that surgery????

The gloss yarn will soften up a bit when you soak and block. It is not the softest yarn in the world, but it will get better.

Do you like the color other than the scratchy issue?


----------



## AlderRose

Marimom, I remember my grandmother having cataract surgery when I was a kid. She had to lay still for days. Here you are back to knitting after having the surgery last night. How amazing is that? 

How could yarn spun from Merino and Silk end up scratchy? 

It's interesting how many yarns have been tried for this KAL only to be frogged.


----------



## YarnLady

Hi,

Thanks for the information about the Hand Maiden Sea Silk. It is a gorgeous yarn and I am surprised to hear that it stretches so much especially since it is so expensive. One would think the quality would be much better. It is one of those drooling yarns that I look at from time to time. 

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady

Stevieland,

I am on the second chart of Alexandra. I do the repeats three times and I use the white stitches when I don't have enough stitches left for another 12 stitch repeat. Sometimes, I don't have enough white stitches to knit to the center spine, so I knit regular knit stitches. Am I doing something wrong? Am I supposed to have a specific number of stitches on each row? So far everything looks fine, but it is hard to tell without blocking which I have never done. 

Yarnlady


----------



## nanciann

marimom said:


> I am using KnitPicks Gloss in Timber which is a milk chocolate brown and I am very unhappy with the yarn. It is 70% merino and 30% silk but it feels very scratchy to me. Has anyone else had that problem with this yarn? Had cataract surgery yesterday p.m. and here I am back with my Shawlettes.


I used Gloss for my Haruni shawl and liked the way it turned out. It does not drape the way some of the other yarns do but after soaking and blocking .... it was soft and the texture was very nice. Alexandra should show up very well with this.


----------



## stevieland

I think it's more a matter of what it is made out of rather than the quality. That "sea" in sea silk is actually sea cell, which is sea weed!!!! The yarn is really beautiful, and I guess the stretch comes from what makes it so pretty--sea weed!

There seem to be pros and cons with many yarns, you just choose what is more important to you and life with the not perfect part, I find.



YarnLady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the information about the Hand Maiden Sea Silk. It is a gorgeous yarn and I am surprised to hear that it stretches so much especially since it is so expensive. One would think the quality would be much better. It is one of those drooling yarns that I look at from time to time.
> 
> Yarnlady


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> I think it's more a matter of what it is made out of rather than the quality. That "sea" in sea silk is actually sea cell, which is sea weed!!!! The yarn is really beautiful, and I guess the stretch comes from what makes it so pretty--sea weed!
> 
> There seem to be pros and cons with many yarns, you just choose what is more important to you and life with the not perfect part, I find.
> 
> 
> 
> YarnLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the information about the Hand Maiden Sea Silk. It is a gorgeous yarn and I am surprised to hear that it stretches so much especially since it is so expensive. One would think the quality would be much better. It is one of those drooling yarns that I look at from time to time.
> 
> Yarnlady
Click to expand...

I was thinking of using Sea Silk for my next project. Now I am rethinking that after this discussion.


----------



## wannabear

Are the Madelinetosh yarns soft?


----------



## MEknitter

I have a question about yarn for future shawl projects:
has anyone used Knitpicks Palette or Knitpicks Stoll Glimmer?


----------



## mamared1949

I am trying to knit this shawl and I am on the middle of chart 4. I had ankle surgery last week and cannot put weight on my foot, so I am having to put all my weight on my hands in order to get from one place to the next in my apartment. My hands and arms are trashed, so I am only able to knit for a short time, but I am loving the way this is knitting up.

Everyone's Alexandria's are beautiful and I can only hope that mine will look as good.

Linda


----------



## carolyn tolo

Funny. I frogged the variegated yarn Alexandra project and used #4 yarn (cranberry) from my stash, to practice. The second try went so well that I am on Chart #3 of the shawlette,(#8 needles). I love it. I think I'll finish it this way!

Carolyn


----------



## marilynnej

Wow! Three beautiful Alexandra's already complete. I am amazed!


----------



## jacobb

MEknitter said:


> I have a question about yarn for future shawl projects:
> has anyone used Knitpicks Palette or Knitpicks Stoll Glimmer?


I'm using Knitpicks Palette now and it's working up well. Easy to work with, too. However, it doesn't have the sheen that some of the other yarns do.


----------



## marilynnej

Here is where I am at so far. I am almost done with chart 3, first time. The yarn is malabrigo Arroyo superwash merino wool. I really like this yarn but I am concerned that it is not a softer blending colorway. So, I guess I am going to just hope for the best at this point and just keep on knitting.


----------



## terrachroma

How big does it measure? And what size needles did you use? That would be good to know for everyone that wants to use lace weight.

I apologize in advance to anyone that I said to not use lace weight. I can admit when I am wrong!!

P.S. The color!! Marvelous.[/quote]

I used size 3 needles and my shawl measures 30x34.
I am in love with any lace weight yarn and I get so much joy from working with it.
My only lace PRO/CON has been brought up 
before is...when you are new to using lace weight stay away from the fuzzy even slightly fuzzy stuff.
It does not handle frogging or tinking well.
Robin


----------



## itzzbarb

sharonbartsch said:


> ARG!! I am at the centre of the seventh row of the first execution of chart 2....I am one stitch short of what is needed....I have looked and looked at the knitting....cant see where I went wrong....no point unripping because I dont know how far to go....as I cant see a where the mistook is.....HELP
> Sharon


I have done the same thing, one stitch short mid-way through Chart 2. I used lifelines, but even after ripping to that my count is off, which I don't understand because I have counted every pattern row before doing the ribbing row. Now I am totally lost.


----------



## itzzbarb

YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> I am on the second chart of Alexandra. I do the repeats three times and I use the white stitches when I don't have enough stitches left for another 12 stitch repeat. Sometimes, I don't have enough white stitches to knit to the center spine, so I knit regular knit stitches. Am I doing something wrong? Am I supposed to have a specific number of stitches on each row? So far everything looks fine, but it is hard to tell without blocking which I have never done.
> 
> Me too!
> 
> Yarnlady


----------



## jacobb

itzzbarb said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARG!! I am at the centre of the seventh row of the first execution of chart 2....I am one stitch short of what is needed....I have looked and looked at the knitting....cant see where I went wrong....no point unripping because I dont know how far to go....as I cant see a where the mistook is.....HELP
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the same thing, one stitch short mid-way through Chart 2. I used lifelines, but even after ripping to that my count is off, which I don't understand because I have counted every pattern row before doing the ribbing row. Now I am totally lost.
Click to expand...

For what it's worth, every time that has happened to me, I've discovered I was missing a YO. If you haven't already, check first to see if all the YOs are there.


----------



## Deeknits

WOW! Finished Alex's already and all are so beautiful! And all the others that are planned or started sound just fabulous. I don't have time to post much now but I get a chance the check the KAL occasionally so I'll be watching!

After finishing my test Alex at the hospital, I had a pair of socks started but the more I worked on them the more I kept thinking that colorful yarn was wasted on socks, it would be better around my neck instead of on my feet! So I started another Ashton. But after finishing the first few repeats of chart 2 the pattern is getting lost so I may frog it again. That poor yarn...this will be the 4th time it's been frogged, it's wearing out! Maybe I should just retire it until the perfect project really jumps out at me instead of searching for it.

DH asked for an afghan so I'm taking what I need back to the hospital today and will be working on that.....and knitting lace in my brain along with all you Shawlettes!


----------



## DanaKay

Ladies, when your count is off by like one stitch, you can pretty well bet it is a dropped yo OR it could be that it is there but hiding behind a decrease stitch. I have found that that usually will be next to a ssk.
If you find that your count is correct at the end of a pattern(odd numbered row) and you are off at the end of your purl back row, you can pretty well bet that you knitted two stitches together because of the hiding type thing.
Another thing you might want to watch out for, is that though you made your yo, it can easily get undone when you are making your ssk. I always make sure I have a finger on that yo if before a ssk.
These are things I check before I tink.
If something isn't right, I start at the beginning of the row and read the pattern stitch by stitch, not just look at it and I never fail to find the problem.
Hope this helps someone.
You all are doing so fantastic with this pattern, we will have to change from Shawlettes to Lace Diva's! :lol:


----------



## DanaKay

Yarn Lady,
Yes, you should have a certain number of stitches at the end of each odd numbered row as these are the pattern rows and where your increases and decreased are made. 
Pretty much you will see that those rows are increased by 4 stitches, meaning 2 stitch increases on both side of center. 
Your pattern is just not going to work by adding knit stitches to 'make' it work. Sorry, but if you find you have too many or to few stitches when you get to the center stitch, you have an error in your knitting and must check each stitch to find and correct it. With this pattern especially I found that you will be able to see the pattern emerge as you knit and not have to wait until blocking to see it. Blocking only opens it up to size more. 
I am speaking from my experience only on this of course.
I hope I have read your post correctly to what you were asking.
Have a great knitting day!


----------



## stevieland

terrachroma said:


> How big does it measure? And what size needles did you use? That would be good to know for everyone that wants to use lace weight.
> 
> I apologize in advance to anyone that I said to not use lace weight. I can admit when I am wrong!!
> 
> P.S. The color!! Marvelous.


I used size 3 needles and my shawl measures 30x34.
I am in love with any lace weight yarn and I get so much joy from working with it.
My only lace PRO/CON has been brought up 
before is...when you are new to using lace weight stay away from the fuzzy even slightly fuzzy stuff.
It does not handle frogging or tinking well.
Robin[/quote]
-------------------------------

Usually the top measurement is approx. twice the shoulder (where you started) to tip measurement. Can you double check your long measurement?

Thanks!


----------



## CathyAnn

SunsetKnitting said:


> Finished 2nd repeat of Chart 3 and ripped the whole thing. The color did not speak to this pattern at all. Digging into my stash again


You have my sympathy! I had the same problem and ripped it out after being almost through with the first repeat of chart 3. Now I'm much happier with my new yarn, and am finally back to where I left off with the first yarn. As fast as you knit, you'll have the shawl done in hardly any time at all!


----------



## marimom

I asked the dr if I would be able to knit after the surgery and he said If I could knit before the surgery I would be able to knit after. Went back to see him this a.m. and it seems I have 20-20 vision now in my left eye. 
As far as the yarn goes, I luv the color. I just hope it softens up A LOT after blocking. I also purchased some in a forest green but I think I will send it back.
Thanks for caring about the surgery.



stevieland said:


> marimom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using KnitPicks Gloss in Timber which is a milk chocolate brown and I am very unhappy with the yarn. It is 70% merino and 30% silk but it feels very scratchy to me. Has anyone else had that problem with this yarn? Had cataract surgery yesterday p.m. and here I am back with my Shawlettes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. How are you feeling? Are you supposed to be looking closely at stuff after that surgery????
> 
> The gloss yarn will soften up a bit when you soak and block. It is not the softest yarn in the world, but it will get better.
> 
> Do you like the color other than the scratchy issue?
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> I am on the second chart of Alexandra. I do the repeats three times and I use the white stitches when I don't have enough stitches left for another 12 stitch repeat. Sometimes, I don't have enough white stitches to knit to the center spine, so I knit regular knit stitches. Am I doing something wrong? Am I supposed to have a specific number of stitches on each row? So far everything looks fine, but it is hard to tell without blocking which I have never done.
> 
> Yarnlady


After knitting the first set of white stitches to the right, yes--you do knit those blue stitches 3x in a row, but if your knitting is correct, you should have exactly the right number of stitches on your needles to complete all the white stitches before you get to the center stitch (right side) or last 3 border st (left side).

If you do not, then the first time you find you don't have enough or too many stitches on your needles to complete the white stitches, something was done wrong on the previous row.

I've got to leave for several hours to run some errands. Please take a look at DanaKay's post also, she has some good insight in a more general sense about the pattern and stitches not lining up.... and what you have to do to try to figure out how to correct it.

Good luck!


----------



## wannabear

marimom said:


> I asked the dr if I would be able to knit after the surgery and he said If I could knit before the surgery I would be able to knit after. Went back to see him this a.m. and it seems I have 20-20 vision now in my left eye.
> As far as the yarn goes, I luv the color. I just hope it softens up A LOT after blocking. I also purchased some in a forest green but I think I will send it back.
> Thanks for caring about the surgery.


That's wonderful news about your vision!


----------



## nanciann

DanaKay said:


> Ladies, when your count is off by like one stitch, you can pretty well bet it is a dropped yo OR it could be that it is there but hiding behind a decrease stitch. I have found that that usually will be next to a ssk.
> If you find that your count is correct at the end of a pattern(odd numbered row) and you are off at the end of your purl back row, you can pretty well bet that you knitted two stitches together because of the hiding type thing.
> Another thing you might want to watch out for, is that though you made your yo, it can easily get undone when you are making your ssk. I always make sure I have a finger on that yo if before a ssk.
> These are things I check before I tink.
> If something isn't right, I start at the beginning of the row and read the pattern stitch by stitch, not just look at it and I never fail to find the problem.
> Hope this helps someone.
> You all are doing so fantastic with this pattern, we will have to change from Shawlettes to Lace Diva's! :lol:


This is such good advice. If I am off on the count that is almost always the reason.


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> Ladies, when your count is off by like one stitch, you can pretty well bet it is a dropped yo OR it could be that it is there but hiding behind a decrease stitch. I have found that that usually will be next to a ssk.
> If you find that your count is correct at the end of a pattern(odd numbered row) and you are off at the end of your purl back row, you can pretty well bet that you knitted two stitches together because of the hiding type thing.
> Another thing you might want to watch out for, is that though you made your yo, it can easily get undone when you are making your ssk. I always make sure I have a finger on that yo if before a ssk.
> These are things I check before I tink.
> If something isn't right, I start at the beginning of the row and read the pattern stitch by stitch, not just look at it and I never fail to find the problem.
> Hope this helps someone.
> You all are doing so fantastic with this pattern, we will have to change from Shawlettes to Lace Diva's! :lol:


Thanks for that excellent advice in a nutshell.

Lace Divas! I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

marimom said:


> I am using KnitPicks Gloss in Timber which is a milk chocolate brown and I am very unhappy with the yarn. It is 70% merino and 30% silk but it feels very scratchy to me. Has anyone else had that problem with this yarn? Had cataract surgery yesterday p.m. and here I am back with my Shawlettes.


I don't have the Timber colorway, but I haven't found the yarn to be scratchy. Sometimes it could be the yarn re-action to the chemicals of the dye.

Also, I think that yarns that have a tighter twist will not feel as soft as those with less twist, but the tighter twist really brings out the texture of a pattern on a shawl and seems just fine when soaked and blocked. I found that to be so with the Knitting Notions yarn I used for the Shawl size. That yarn is a tight twisted yarn.

I really like the sheen the silk gives to the yarn. 
I am thinking that it would be the silk and not the wool that is giving the feel you are not happy with.

They are making 'silk' these days it seems out of so many different things, and it is my thought that not all affect the yarn blend in the same way. The word 'silk' seems to be the tag placed on all manner of fiber as is the word 'wool' these days.

So far I have had a good experience with the KnitPick yarns I've used. So sorry your aren't finding your experience the same.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

YarnLady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the information about the Hand Maiden Sea Silk. It is a gorgeous yarn and I am surprised to hear that it stretches so much especially since it is so expensive. One would think the quality would be much better. It is one of those drooling yarns that I look at from time to time.
> 
> Yarnlady


I've used it for two shawls. Coquille and Blue Whale (Stephen West). Yes the yarn streeetchhhhhhes while knitting, but the net result is a light weight, warm, beautifully dyed soft to the touch shawl. I like to knit with Handmaiden when the pattern is predominately garter, stockinette or seed stitch.... I'm not crazy about using it with short rows either. Had I used it for Alexandra, I'd probably would have started over with a different yarn by now.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

Carolannknits said:


> I'm really impressed by the beauty of the shawl in a lace weight yarn. I've knit with it once before and found I had a hard time with it. I'm finding it much easier to use fingering wt.
> Sometimes I wonder if my brain goes into a freeze, I keep getting my ssk and k2tog mixed up. I wish I could just look at the symbol on the chart and ding I've got it. I know one goes one way and the other goes the other way.


I color coded my chart with highlighters, so I could look at it and know which to use.


----------



## terrachroma

itzzbarb said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARG!! I am at the centre of the seventh row of the first execution of chart 2....I am one stitch short of what is needed....I have looked and looked at the knitting....cant see where I went wrong....no point unripping because I dont know how far to go....as I cant see a where the mistook is.....HELP
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the same thing, one stitch short mid-way through Chart 2. I used lifelines, but even after ripping to that my count is off, which I don't understand because I have counted every pattern row before doing the ribbing row. Now I am totally lost.
Click to expand...

I know most folks don't use place markers (PM) but if you have a hard time with the row place them. 
(I mean on your current miscounted row place the PM's as you slip the stitches making sure they match with the stitch below and your stitch count for that pattern repeat)

It's most likely a missed YO and you can fix it then. 
If it's not a YO and you placed a lifeline you will need to go back to there, because the mistake could have happened anywhere between the lifeling and the current row.

I have sworn (or more than that) over a stack of bibles I did not miss a YO in a row. And guess what I did.

This will help organize your counting and when you leave that counted area (between the PM's) and your stitches are correctly lining up with the stitch below and your stitch count is correct you can remove the PM's on the purl row if you like.

I will admit I am weak and use PM on all Dee's and every other pattern repeat project I do.

I don't mind moving my PM when a row count increases every once and awhile.

The movement of the PM's usually startes in the later charts of Dee's patterns.

For me it's like placing a lifeline. It takes me just as much time to move the PM's.
And usually when I do make a mistake its on the row I'm working on and I find I missed a YO on the purl row and fix it then.

And I do not have to take out many rows that are most likely correct to get to my lifeline.

Signed PM Weakling (lol)
And Signed constantly counting the number 12 (lol)

PS I tried very hard not to be confusing in this POST.
I am just wanting to help.
And believe me PM's do not solve all problems but they sure help me a bunch.
Bye, Robin


----------



## sharonbartsch

stevieland said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARG!! I am at the centre of the seventh row of the first execution of chart 2....I am one stitch short of what is needed....I have looked and looked at the knitting....cant see where I went wrong....no point unripping because I dont know how far to go....as I cant see a where the mistook is.....HELP
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> You will find it and conquer the shawl!!!
> 
> To start, after Row 5/6 of Chart 2, you should have 101 stitches on your needles. That would mean 47 st between the borders and center stitch or 50 st total before the center stitch. Just in case you have to frog those Row 7 st...
> 
> Now, did your columns line up perfectly, did the YOs line up over the previous row YOs and did the little diamonds line up perfectly?
> 
> If they did, then there is a problem in the white stitch area before the center stitch.
> 
> If you still can't find it, I would rip out what you've done of Row 7, count the stitches and see where you're at.
> 
> Then, if you still can't find it, it might be time to drag out the camera and take some pics.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thankyou for your sound advice.....I had done all of that except the photo thing....as the majority on here were asleep.....as we all need to sleep so we can focus and knit!!,,....well I gave up....unripped the lot and changed the colour....was not loving the flecky blue anyway...so now having seen the lovely butter yellow in lace weight....am doing the mew version in the steel grey filsilk that I have.... sure does feel lovely and I can really see the stitch definition already....thanks for your reply and support....

Do you think I should put in safety lines every few rows??...and what do you think the best way to do this is?

Cheers Sharon


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

MEknitter said:


> I have a question about yarn for future shawl projects:
> has anyone used Knitpicks Palette or Knitpicks Stoll Glimmer?


I am using Palette on my Alexandra in Pool Blue. I like It a lot so far. I am still on chart 1, but I think it is working nicely. I haven't used the glimmer yarn. It is new and I don't have any of it in my stash. If you decide to use Glimmer, do let us know how you like it!


----------



## terrachroma

stevieland said:


> terrachroma said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big does it measure? And what size needles did you use? That would be good to know for everyone that wants to use lace weight.
> 
> I apologize in advance to anyone that I said to not use lace weight. I can admit when I am wrong!!
> 
> P.S. The color!! Marvelous.
> 
> 
> 
> I used size 3 needles and my shawl measures 30x34.
> I am in love with any lace weight yarn and I get so much joy from working with it.
> My only lace PRO/CON has been brought up
> before is...when you are new to using lace weight stay away from the fuzzy even slightly fuzzy stuff.
> It does not handle frogging or tinking well.
> Robin
Click to expand...

-------------------------------

Usually the top measurement is approx. twice the shoulder (where you started) to tip measurement. Can you double check your long measurement?

Thanks![/quote]

OK so shoot me! I did not have my cup of tea yet!!
I initially measured across the top when I had it folded in 1/2 and I was going to double the figure.

So my shawl measurements AREEEEE
60x34
Gosh I laughed so hard when I realized what I had done.
Silly Me.
Bye, Robin


----------



## YarnLady

DanaKay,

Thank you for replying. I didn't realize that the white stitches before the center stitch were exact. I thought you only used the stitches that you needed up to the center. This is a whole new experience for me. 

Thanks again,

Yarnlady


----------



## kac47874

wannabear said:


> Are the Madelinetosh yarns soft?


I am using Madelinetosh merino lite and it's a dream! Very soft. I don't know if anyone else has posted yet on this topic, but I love it. It won't be the last time I use it. :thumbup:

Kathy


----------



## sharonbartsch

so glad everything went well with your surgery....others I know who have had that say that that colour is much more vibrant than it appeared beforehand.....enjoy and keep on healing..xx
Sharon


----------



## kac47874

marimom said:


> I asked the dr if I would be able to knit after the surgery and he said If I could knit before the surgery I would be able to knit after. Went back to see him this a.m. and it seems I have 20-20 vision now in my left eye.
> As far as the yarn goes, I luv the color. I just hope it softens up A LOT after blocking. I also purchased some in a forest green but I think I will send it back.
> Thanks for caring about the surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marimom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using KnitPicks Gloss in Timber which is a milk chocolate brown and I am very unhappy with the yarn. It is 70% merino and 30% silk but it feels very scratchy to me. Has anyone else had that problem with this yarn? Had cataract surgery yesterday p.m. and here I am back with my Shawlettes.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey. How are you feeling? Are you supposed to be looking closely at stuff after that surgery????
> 
> The gloss yarn will soften up a bit when you soak and block. It is not the softest yarn in the world, but it will get better.
> 
> Do you like the color other than the scratchy issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's wonderful news too about your knitting!


----------



## nanciann

kac47874 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Madelinetosh yarns soft?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Madelinetosh merino lite and it's a dream! Very soft. I don't know if anyone else has posted yet on this topic, but I love it. It won't be the last time I use it. :thumbup:
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...

I think I am the only one that doesn't like Madelinetosh Merino Light. I don't like the way it stretches as you knit. I like the yarn to stay exactly where I put it. I'm so glad everyone else likes it. It shows beautiful stitch definition.


----------



## YarnLady

Thank you, Stevieland....

I understand now that the white stitches are an exact number that leads to the center stitch. I know how to fix the mistakes after making so many. There is nothing like correcting errors to teach one the correct way to knit. Your patience is admirable. 

Thank you.
Yarnlady


----------



## sharonbartsch

terrachroma said:


> itzzbarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ARG!! I am at the centre of the seventh row of the first execution of chart 2....I am one stitch short of what is needed....I have looked and looked at the knitting....cant see where I went wrong....no point unripping because I dont know how far to go....as I cant see a where the mistook is.....HELP
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the same thing, one stitch short mid-way through Chart 2. I used lifelines, but even after ripping to that my count is off, which I don't understand because I have counted every pattern row before doing the ribbing row. Now I am totally lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know most folks don't use place markers (PM) but if you have a hard time with the row place them.
> (I mean on your current miscounted row place the PM's as you slip the stitches making sure they match with the stitch below and your stitch count for that pattern repeat)
> 
> It's most likely a missed YO and you can fix it then.
> If it's not a YO and you placed a lifeline you will need to go back to there, because the mistake could have happened anywhere between the lifeling and the current row.
> 
> I have sworn (or more than that) over a stack of bibles I did not miss a YO in a row. And guess what I did.
> 
> This will help organize your counting and when you leave that counted area (between the PM's) and your stitches are correctly lining up with the stitch below and your stitch count is correct you can remove the PM's on the purl row if you like.
> 
> I will admit I am weak and use PM on all Dee's and every other pattern repeat project I do.
> 
> I don't mind moving my PM when a row count increases every once and awhile.
> 
> The movement of the PM's usually startes in the later charts of Dee's patterns.
> 
> For me it's like placing a lifeline. It takes me just as much time to move the PM's.
> And usually when I do make a mistake its on the row I'm working on and I find I missed a YO on the purl row and fix it then.
> 
> And I do not have to take out many rows that are most likely correct to get to my lifeline.
> 
> Signed PM Weakling (lol)
> And Signed constantly counting the number 12 (lol)
> 
> PS I tried very hard not to be confusing in this POST.
> I am just wanting to help.
> And believe me PM's do not solve all problems but they sure help me a bunch.
> Bye, Robin
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin....but I am a little confused....hehe do you use the pms that fit over your needle or the ones that thread through the knitted stitches....??

How do you do a lifeline??

Thankyou so much for your support and advice....

Sharon..x


----------



## BubbyJ

Note to Terrachroma...
Dee told me a long time ago, when I first started (about six months ago), that if I wanted to avoid most markers, it would still be a good idea to take one of the little plastic safety-pin markers and put it on the centre stitch, moving it up every five or six rows. It has helped me tremendously with Alex, and I use no other markers. As long as it all comes out all right by the time I hit centre or end, and the count is correct, that's all I care about. This morning was fun -- I was using a magnet strip as a ruler, and somehow it moved, and I started knitting about 5 lines up as I was trying to have a conversation with my husband. Guess what I had to do? It still looks a bit weird, but guess what else...I already ripped out the last shawl entirely after three charts, I ain't doing it this time...hope Dee doesn't read this!


----------



## CathyAnn

sharonbartsch
How do you do a lifeline??
Thankyou so much for your support and advice....
Sharon..x[/quote said:


> For knitting shawls, I use the largest size perle cotton (from JoAnn's) for a lifeline. I thread the cotton on a tapestry needle and thread it through a purl row, about every six to eight rows. If I have just completed a difficult (for me) pattern row, I run a lifeline through the purl row after it too, AND through the purl row at the end of each chart. Doing this has saved me from having a lot of headaches! Now that I seem to be making a lot fewer mistakes, I still run the lifelines! I think it's superstition -- if I don't do it, I'll make a mistake I can't fix, and then I'll be in deep you know what!
> 
> Some suggest using dental floss for lifelines, but I found that it's harder to pick up the stitches because the floss sort of "sinks" into the yarn (for me anyway).
> 
> I hope this helps you!
> 
> About using stitch markers, like you, BubbyJ, I only use them right next to the border stitches and right before and after the center stitch. I took what Dee said to heart too, and read the knitting as I knit along, and as long as the row ends up correctly, I don't need markers within the rows, and I don't need to count stitches. I use those plastic safety pin style markers to mark an error in a row so I know where to tink back to in order to correct a mistake, but reading the knitting forestalls having to do that but rarely (usually when I go brain-dead! :roll: I'm getting better about that!)
> 
> I have found that following Dee's advice has served me in good stead! Yaaayyy, Dee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jacobb

I really hate to tink back on lace. While, reading my knitting before purling back, I found a spot over halfway back in Row 19 of Chart 3 where I had reversed the YO and the ssk. So after studying it a bit, I decided to try and fix it without tinking back. I shifted the stitches on the left hand needle back to the right hand needle until I came to the boo-boo. Then with the help of a crochet hook, I reknit the stitches in the proper order. Worked like a charm. I figured if it hadn't worked, I could just bite the bullet (or the needle?) and tink back to fix the mistake. Another example of how important it is to read your knitting every row. In addition, learning to read your knitting sometimes enables you to fix a mistake without tinking or frogging (woo hoo!). Now on to row 21.


----------



## ellenrose

Hi All, Have started my alexandra,using Fleece Artist hand dyed Saldanha in green shades, Have already done a bit of " frogging "but beginning to feel more confident. Carry on !! E


----------



## stevieland

marilynnej said:


> Here is where I am at so far. I am almost done with chart 3, first time. The yarn is malabrigo Arroyo superwash merino wool. I really like this yarn but I am concerned that it is not a softer blending colorway. So, I guess I am going to just hope for the best at this point and just keep on knitting.


I think that yarn is great looking and that you will be extremely happy when it blocks out.

I think the colorway is tonal enough to be interesting but not so much to be distracting. We are going to be gushing over your Alexandra soon enough, I assure you!!!!


----------



## itzzbarb

Thank you everyone for all of your tips. My Alexandra is still on the table where I left her last night after I ripped back to the lifeline and still had a problem. I counted every pattern row...every other row, used markers,re-read the pattern and matched it to my stitches, spent more time double checking my work than the work took, and still have a problem. Obviously I am missing a big flashing light somehwere! What did Scarlet say..."I will think about it tomorrow". LOL


----------



## stevieland

On a different note, I'm not sure if anyone felt it, but there was a slight shaking of the earth as it shifted on its axis at about 3:30 pm EST. This was due to the fact that my macho husband actually set foot in the yarn shop with me for the first time and waited PATIENTLY!!!! while I shopped for yarn. Granted, he was looking at his I-phone and mumbling about football under his breath. He even gave me 3 seconds of input regarding color selection. 

I just had to share this unprecedented event in my married life.


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> On a different note, I'm not sure if anyone felt it, but there was a slight shaking of the earth as it shifted on its axis at about 3:30 pm EST. This was due to the fact that my macho husband actually set foot in the yarn shop with me for the first time and waited PATIENTLY!!!! while I shopped for yarn. Granted, he was looking at his I-phone and mumbling about football under his breath. He even gave me 3 seconds of input regarding color selection.
> 
> I just had to share this unprecedented event in my married life.


SOOOOO thats what that was! I was wondering why the sky suddenly darkened and the wind started sounding like banshees wailing!


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> On a different note, I'm not sure if anyone felt it, but there was a slight shaking of the earth as it shifted on its axis at about 3:30 pm EST. This was due to the fact that my macho husband actually set foot in the yarn shop with me for the first time and waited PATIENTLY!!!! while I shopped for yarn. Granted, he was looking at his I-phone and mumbling about football under his breath. He even gave me 3 seconds of input regarding color selection.
> 
> I just had to share this unprecedented event in my married life.


OH MY! You have me laughing so hard I have tears running down my face! Me thinks perhaps the man is developing a new found respect for his wife, her genius with designing and working with yarn!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, you crack me up! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenwild

Hi guys,

I have been away on business and had to laugh about Dee's Husband looking at his I phone while she shopped for yarn. For me it's reverse I keep reading my I phone keeping up with all of you and the multitude of pages on the forum. I have my yarn but not the pattern yet......trying to be patient..... I know Dee does have a life outside of all of us. And I think it's my angels looking after me, I am nearing completion of my WIP for my darlin and the longer it takes for the pattern to come the closer I get, nearly finished the first sleeve with one more to go, it's a top down so shouldn't take me longer than the weekend to finish. But I've gotta say my fingers are itchin


----------



## Carolannknits

So I need to get my husband an IPhone to get him in a yarn shop. I'll have to work on that!


----------



## nanciann

My goodness! I thought that was just the high wind here in Arizona that was rocking the windows.. That's a long way to feel that. He's learning....He's learning...


----------



## Jenwild

Thinking of high winds, I hope all you guys in the Tornado zone are safe, we see the pictures here in Australia and I really can't imagine what it might be like to be in the path of something so destructive, it's times like that I say a prayer for all those affected and thank god it's not me cause I don't think I could cope well with all that


----------



## roed2er

I got my yarn this afternoon - using Heritage Cascade (75% merino superwash, 25% nylon) in a solid ivory/off white with size 5 bamboo needles. Most of the fingering yarns she had in were too varigated or self striping and I had remembered the conversation about not distracting from the stitching. And since the shawl - if it comes out well - will be a gift for our new DIL's and son's upcoming December wedding, I hope it will work out. Anyway, I was so eager too get started that I opened my needles, poured a cuppa, and sat right down in the yarn store and started knitting. By the time an hour had passed, I had finished all of chart one of the shawlette ---- and had the correct number of stitches! I was so tickled and the staff at the store said I had done well with nice even stitching. As soon as my grandson goes to bed, I am eager to begin charts two. Thanks everyone


----------



## Marianne818

Lot's of good info tonight on Alex, thank you everyone! I've not been able to do any knitting the last 2 days, I'm in withdrawal  but really I took a minor fall and landed on both hands, with my RA I've been in too much pain to try to knit. I have a program my son installed for me I talk it types, it's a life saver for sure! I hope to be able to be back on the needles tomorrow if the swelling has gone down. I keep reading and studying the charts and keeping up with everyone here. Congratulations on all those that are finished, and so many are almost done, WOW.. this is awesome! 
Have a good one,
Marianne


----------



## stevieland

Marianne818 said:


> Lot's of good info tonight on Alex, thank you everyone! I've not been able to do any knitting the last 2 days, I'm in withdrawal  but really I took a minor fall and landed on both hands, with my RA I've been in too much pain to try to knit. I have a program my son installed for me I talk it types, it's a life saver for sure! I hope to be able to be back on the needles tomorrow if the swelling has gone down. I keep reading and studying the charts and keeping up with everyone here. Congratulations on all those that are finished, and so many are almost done, WOW.. this is awesome!
> Have a good one,
> Marianne


Marianne, that is horrible! I am so sorry, how terrible for you. I hope your hands feel better soon. Are you okay otherwise, taking a fall is never a good thing...


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> Lot's of good info tonight on Alex, thank you everyone! I've not been able to do any knitting the last 2 days, I'm in withdrawal  but really I took a minor fall and landed on both hands, with my RA I've been in too much pain to try to knit. I have a program my son installed for me I talk it types, it's a life saver for sure! I hope to be able to be back on the needles tomorrow if the swelling has gone down. I keep reading and studying the charts and keeping up with everyone here. Congratulations on all those that are finished, and so many are almost done, WOW.. this is awesome!
> Have a good one,
> Marianne


Falling down is no joke when you're over 50 or so. When we were kids it was just nothing, maybe a skinned knee. Now it's three or four days of ouches


----------



## Marianne818

I'm okay really, took a small chunk out of my left knee area, luckily that is the area that I lost the feeling when I had my total knee done a 2 yrs ago. I'm lucky that I had arranged for help with Mom for today, and DS was sweet and made a wonderful dinner for all of us. I have braces, ( wrist are really bad at times) so have them on and have some that I use when knitting. I'm a tough o'bird, just wanted you to know why I haven't been begging for help :wink:


----------



## terrachroma

Hi Sharon 
I just wanted to show you the PM placement.
Also do not thread your lifeline (LL) through the PM's.
Just take my word for it.
I love this blunt curved needle.
Use a constrasting thread, not one that sheds.
And leave a little extra at the ends, sometimes it just gets sucked up by the work if it's too short.
As you work the LL moves down. DUH right.
So if you need to take out your work to the LL.
Remove it from the needle, pull out your knitting, then put you stitches back on.
Some folks place LL every so many rows like 5 or 10 whatever feels comfortable to them.
Bye, Robin


----------



## -knitter

I'm going to have opt out of this one. I haven't even finished Chart 1 yet; I've frogged 3 times and tinked 4.
There is no way I can keep up with all these posts and retain my sanity! Have fun, everyone!!


----------



## YarnLady

Thanks for the information about Hand Maiden yarn. Glad that I asked before I purchased several skeins. 

Yarnlady


----------



## terrachroma

Marianne818 said:


> Lot's of good info tonight on Alex, thank you everyone! I've not been able to do any knitting the last 2 days, I'm in withdrawal  but really I took a minor fall and landed on both hands, with my RA I've been in too much pain to try to knit. I have a program my son installed for me I talk it types, it's a life saver for sure! I hope to be able to be back on the needles tomorrow if the swelling has gone down. I keep reading and studying the charts and keeping up with everyone here. Congratulations on all those that are finished, and so many are almost done, WOW.. this is awesome!
> Have a good one,
> Marianne


I'm so sorry to hear you fell...but can you son hook up my new wireless color printer. LOL
Just joking of course.
I know it is so hard to recover from a dip and with your RA it's just compounded.
Be well. Too bad your son can't hook you up with a machine that you talk and it knits for you.
Have a restful eve, Robin


----------



## Marianne818

terrachroma said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of good info tonight on Alex, thank you everyone! I've not been able to do any knitting the last 2 days, I'm in withdrawal  but really I took a minor fall and landed on both hands, with my RA I've been in too much pain to try to knit. I have a program my son installed for me I talk it types, it's a life saver for sure! I hope to be able to be back on the needles tomorrow if the swelling has gone down. I keep reading and studying the charts and keeping up with everyone here. Congratulations on all those that are finished, and so many are almost done, WOW.. this is awesome!
> Have a good one,
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear you fell...but can you son hook up my new wireless color printer. LOL
> Just joking of course.
> I know it is so hard to recover from a dip and with your RA it's just compounded.
> Be well. Too bad your son can't hook you up with a machine that you talk and it knits for you.
> Have a restful eve, Robin
Click to expand...

LOL... if he were a bit closer I'm sure he'd get the printer connected in no time!! I don't think I'd want a machine to do the knitting if I told it what to do.. I'd still end up frogging then I'd be upset with the machine as well as myself. I"ll be fine, I'll be soaking in the parrifine bath later.. that always helps.


----------



## momanna

Jenwild said:


> Thinking of high winds, I hope all you guys in the Tornado zone are safe, we see the pictures here in Australia and I really can't imagine what it might be like to be in the path of something so destructive, it's times like that I say a prayer for all those affected and thank god it's not me cause I don't think I could cope well with all that


There were two towns about 75 miles from me that were completely destroyed! My heart breaks for them.


----------



## Jenwild

Hey Terrachroma
I love your stitch markers, they look a lot like the little "O" rings my darlin uses in his workshop, think I'll have to go out and "Borrow" some, I never really know what to use. My sister gave me some nice ones with a little bead on it however I'm down to three now, some broke, some disapeared somewhere, you know how it is. Great idea, see it's more than just lace knitting we are learning !!


----------



## momanna

-knitter said:


> I'm going to have opt out of this one. I haven't even finished Chart 1 yet; I've frogged 3 times and tinked 4.
> There is no way I can keep up with all these posts and retain my sanity! Have fun, everyone!!


OOOH, please say it isn't so that you are giving up. I haven't even started mine yet.


----------



## stevieland

-knitter said:


> I'm going to have opt out of this one. I haven't even finished Chart 1 yet; I've frogged 3 times and tinked 4.
> There is no way I can keep up with all these posts and retain my sanity! Have fun, everyone!!


I can certainly understand you might be frustrated. But you don't have to keep up with the posts. Just ignore us and post if you have a question.

If you ever read any of the Ashton KAL posts, people were frogging their work 10+ times but on the 15th time got it perfect and now are part of the Lace Diva posse here!!

Frogging is a part of every single person's lace knitting journey. It is the inevitable beginning of the process. Heck, I've never ever knitted a lace shawl where there wasn't some frogging involved. But the good thing is that frogging is just more knitting. Knitting is good right? It's why we're all here.

But the best thing is that frogging means you get to reknit the same yarn, so I always think of it like free knitting, knitting you didn't have to pay for. Who doesn't like a bargain????

I am going to cut and paste again the last paragraph from my Lace Knitting Tips Sheet.

_You are going to make mistakes. There is no getting around this incontrovertible fact about lace knitting. Your spouse or roommate or sister or cat is going to distract you and you will forget a stitch or a yarn over. You will realize this much later than you would like. But you will learn more about knitting from finding and fixing one mistake than knitting 50 rows correctly._

So pretty please, maybe you can hang in there a bit more and let us help you if you are having problems. if you prefer, you can PM me privately every day if you want with your specific questions, whatever it takes to help you knit this shawl.

And if you choose not to, we still love you anyway :wink:

*Anyone can download the tips sheet if you don't have it from the Ashton. I had this here about 15 pages ago, but here it is again:*


----------



## umozabeads

don't give up now! you will be sorry! you can do it!!!!! Heck, i was almost finished with my Ashton and my MS kicked in and i haven't been able to knit for a few days. it's driving me crazy but i will catch up. i have a great deal of difficulty doing the things that i love, but i keep going and you can do this; just lay it down and come back later! :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn tolo

Hello again, I am sorry that some people frogged 10 times. I did it 3 times and I'm starting again. This time with lovely yarn. Canon Supersoft.

I loved the cranberry but couldn't get more to match.

Markers are my friend. And so are all of you. Carolyn


----------



## Jenwild

I understand how all these posts can be overwhelming, I looked at the page count and nearly had a fit. But then I thought, this group of knitters are all over the world and I'm not sure about an official count and maybe Dee could let us know how many patterns she has sent, but there must be a stack of us now. Most of the posts are about yarn as far as I can tell and it looks like many of us haven't started knitting yet, it feels like it's been years that I've been reading about the shawl but it's really only been a week. I don't even have my pattern yet while some have finished, I figure I'm at the best end because there are more people familiar with the pit falls who can help me so hang in, I won't be finished mine any time soon ( after I start ) so don't be discouraged, some of people are lucky enough to be able to knit when ever they want and some others like me need to knit when I can and sometimes that is only an hour or so a week. So what it doesn't matter we don't have anything to prove just enjoy ourselves in our own good time.


----------



## 4578

you have my prayers - new eyesight on the way and just in time for spring flowers!


----------



## BubbyJ

CathyAnn said:


> sharonbartsch
> How do you do a lifeline??
> Thankyou so much for your support and advice....
> Sharon..x[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For knitting shawls, I use the largest size perle cotton (from JoAnn's) for a lifeline. I thread the cotton on a tapestry needle and thread it through a purl row, about every six to eight rows. If I have just completed a difficult (for me) pattern row, I run a lifeline through the purl row after it too, AND through the purl row at the end of each chart. Doing this has saved me from having a lot of headaches! Now that I seem to be making a lot fewer mistakes, I still run the lifelines! I think it's superstition -- if I don't do it, I'll make a mistake I can't fix, and then I'll be in deep you know what!
> 
> Some suggest using dental floss for lifelines, but I found that it's harder to pick up the stitches because the floss sort of "sinks" into the yarn (for me anyway).
> 
> I hope this helps you!
> 
> About using stitch markers, like you, BubbyJ, I only use them right next to the border stitches and right before and after the center stitch. I took what Dee said to heart too, and read the knitting as I knit along, and as long as the row ends up correctly, I don't need markers within the rows, and I don't need to count stitches. I use those plastic safety pin style markers to mark an error in a row so I know where to tink back to in order to correct a mistake, but reading the knitting forestalls having to do that but rarely (usually when I go brain-dead! :roll: I'm getting better about that!)
> 
> I have found that following Dee's advice has served me in good stead! Yaaayyy, Dee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You make mistakes??? Yes, Dee is a gem!
Click to expand...


----------



## CathyAnn

BubbyJ, I don't knit fast, more like slow and steady. I cannot knit in the evenings! If I do, I KNOW I will make mistakes because my attention wanders to never-neverland. :roll:


----------



## sharonbartsch

terrachroma said:


> Hi Sharon
> I just wanted to show you the PM placement.
> Also do not thread your lifeline (LL) through the PM's.
> Just take my word for it.
> I love this blunt curved needle.
> Use a constrasting thread, not one that sheds.
> And leave a little extra at the ends, sometimes it just gets sucked up by the work if it's too short.
> As you work the LL moves down. DUH right.
> So if you need to take out your work to the LL.
> Remove it from the needle, pull out your knitting, then put you stitches back on.
> Some folks place LL every so many rows like 5 or 10 whatever feels comfortable to them.
> Bye, Robin


Robin your a corker....thank you for all this time and effort....and the pictures are really worth a thousand words.....I am using some mercerized crochet cotton for the LL

Thank you so very much for your effort and time....
XX Sharon


----------



## Lucille103

CathyAnn said:


> sharonbartsch
> How do you do a lifeline??
> Thankyou so much for your support and advice....
> Sharon..x[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For knitting shawls, I use the largest size perle cotton (from JoAnn's) for a lifeline. I thread the cotton on a tapestry needle and thread it through a purl row, about every six to eight rows. If I have just completed a difficult (for me) pattern row, I run a lifeline through the purl row after it too, AND through the purl row at the end of each chart. Doing this has saved me from having a lot of headaches! Now that I seem to be making a lot fewer mistakes, I still run the lifelines! I think it's superstition -- if I don't do it, I'll make a mistake I can't fix, and then I'll be in deep you know what!
> 
> Some suggest using dental floss for lifelines, but I found that it's harder to pick up the stitches because the floss sort of "sinks" into the yarn (for me anyway).
> 
> I hope this helps you!
> 
> About using stitch markers, like you, BubbyJ, I only use them right next to the border stitches and right before and after the center stitch. I took what Dee said to heart too, and read the knitting as I knit along, and as long as the row ends up correctly, I don't need markers within the rows, and I don't need to count stitches. I use those plastic safety pin style markers to mark an error in a row so I know where to tink back to in order to correct a mistake, but reading the knitting forestalls having to do that but rarely (usually when I go brain-dead! :roll: I'm getting better about that!)
> 
> I have found that following Dee's advice has served me in good stead! Yaaayyy, Dee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I used dental floss and couldnt find the unwaxed one anywhere and the waxed is AWFUL it sticks and it gets caught up and makes it really difficult to move stitches on the needle so i gave up on that really quickly (one row only done that way) and now using cotton doubled up and seems to be working fine so far!
> Regards,
> Lucille
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucille103

stevieland said:


> On a different note, I'm not sure if anyone felt it, but there was a slight shaking of the earth as it shifted on its axis at about 3:30 pm EST. This was due to the fact that my macho husband actually set foot in the yarn shop with me for the first time and waited PATIENTLY!!!! while I shopped for yarn. Granted, he was looking at his I-phone and mumbling about football under his breath. He even gave me 3 seconds of input regarding color selection.
> 
> I just had to share this unprecedented event in my married life.


Wow! and they say that miracles dont happen! wow LOL !


----------



## Lucille103

Jenwild said:


> Thinking of high winds, I hope all you guys in the Tornado zone are safe, we see the pictures here in Australia and I really can't imagine what it might be like to be in the path of something so destructive, it's times like that I say a prayer for all those affected and thank god it's not me cause I don't think I could cope well with all that


Well i went through a force 4 Cyclone in Cairns years ago - for those of you on the north side of the globe - a cyclone is the same as a hurricane but spins in the opposite direction. it was scary ! and lots of destruction so i feel for all of those people going through the tornado's and their destruction. Hope all our KP'ers are ok
Lucille


----------



## stevieland

Jenwild said:


> I understand how all these posts can be overwhelming, I looked at the page count and nearly had a fit. But then I thought, this group of knitters are all over the world and I'm not sure about an official count and maybe Dee could let us know how many patterns she has sent, but there must be a stack of us now. Most of the posts are about yarn as far as I can tell and it looks like many of us haven't started knitting yet, it feels like it's been years that I've been reading about the shawl but it's really only been a week. I don't even have my pattern yet while some have finished, I figure I'm at the best end because there are more people familiar with the pit falls who can help me so hang in, I won't be finished mine any time soon ( after I start ) so don't be discouraged, some of people are lucky enough to be able to knit when ever they want and some others like me need to knit when I can and sometimes that is only an hour or so a week. So what it doesn't matter we don't have anything to prove just enjoy ourselves in our own good time.


Jen, I am sending you a PM with more details.... but there was a typo in the email address (and I just cut and paste them) you gave me at first...which is why PayPal never was able to send you a bill even though they kept confirming it on the screen... will take care of it now... sorry I didn't notice it in the deluge...

Speaking of deluge, there were over 180 patterns sent from this site! Many of the folks who bought said specifically they wanted to join the KAL, so I think we might be just at the beginning. But like the Ashton KAL, people come and go, so I wouldn't worry too much about keeping up. Just jump in when you are ready. I don't mind answering questions more than once, and I'm sure no one else does either.


----------



## BubbyJ

CathyAnn said:


> BubbyJ, I don't knit fast, more like slow and steady. I cannot knit in the evenings! If I do, I KNOW I will make mistakes because my attention wanders to never-neverland. :roll:


You are right on that one! Sometimes, I say to myself -- just one more row, one more row, and before I know it I'm making silly mistakes -- then I look at the clock and it's 2:30 am! But that's when it's quiet in our house!


----------



## itzzbarb

-knitter said:


> I'm going to have opt out of this one. I haven't even finished Chart 1 yet; I've frogged 3 times and tinked 4.
> There is no way I can keep up with all these posts and retain my sanity! Have fun, everyone!!


Please don't quit. I am about to frog, again myself, and there are others who are just getting started. This is not a race. Just take a deep breath and relax. I have to turn the TV off and have no distractions. Keep telling yourself not to wig out. Somewhere I read that the previous KAL went on for 3 months. Would you stay with me on this? I hope so.


----------



## MEknitter

Thank you all for sharing your difficulties as well as your successes! Last night I was so frustrated with one particular row that I was ready to scream. I decided that I'd just put the work aside and let it(and me) rest a bit, then go back to it. I'm sure I'll have way more patience then. In the meantime,I love reading all the posts.It sure helps to know others are experiencing some bumps in the lace road! 
Cathy


----------



## itzzbarb

Cathy, sometimes it does get difficult not get frustrated enough to quit. I keep telling myself that I learn from my mistakes. Only this time, I can't seem to find the mistake. Frog time. ugh! When I put a life line in, I don't count the stitches as I go, because I counted the previous row, I am going to start doing that to make sure I pick up all of the stitches. I think that is the problem now, I have ripped back to a lifeline and the stitch count is still off.


----------



## roed2er

Sat up until midnight last night and managed to get all the way thru chart two for the shawlette --- and only had to tink back half of one row! Since this is my first time working with charts, I am going slow and careful. One thing I found helped was the blue painters tape that I am using to mask off where I am. The sticky notes didn't always stay put if I had to put the pattern away for a bit but the tape does and it is movable. No knitting today as I have a sick grandson here for the day but am looking forward to tonight -- I have a goal of getting the first repeat of chart three done. Keep your fingers crossed! Debi


----------



## britgirl

Please don't give up yet. Go at your own pace and tell yourself that you can do it. I know it is frustrating but with every mistake, you learn something, and you know the pitfalls to look out for. You will develop your own technique. You may benefit from reading of problems that others have had. When you are doing ok you don't have to read every post, every day, just know that people are posting here and it is possible that one post and Dee's or someone's else's response to it may well be the answer you are looking for. Everyone makes mistakes in lace knitting, it is so easy to do. I nearly gave up after just a few rows, not believing that I could do a few rows without making a mistake, in my case it was forgetting those pesky little yo's, and had to tell myself to remember the yo's, at the beginning and the end until it became second nature. You will learn to read your knitting, and as you do so, you will become more confident. You can do this. Just relax!
Sue


----------



## britgirl

itzzbarb said:


> Cathy, sometimes it does get difficult not get frustrated enough to quit. I keep telling myself that I learn from my mistakes. Only this time, I can't seem to find the mistake. Frog time. ugh! When I put a life line in, I don't count the stitches as I go, because I counted the previous row, I am going to start doing that to make sure I pick up all of the stitches. I think that is the problem now, I have ripped back to a lifeline and the stitch count is still off.


Are you remember to read your knitting after doing each side, rather than at the end of the row? I usually read the stitches first as that can pinpoint right away where the problem lies. You can count the stitches and you have the right count, but the next pattern row you run into a problem. It could be something like having done a yo before rather than after another stitch, and that would throw the pattern off.
Sue


----------



## MEknitter

britgirl said:


> itzzbarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy, sometimes it does get difficult not get frustrated enough to quit. I keep telling myself that I learn from my mistakes. Only this time, I can't seem to find the mistake. Frog time. ugh! When I put a life line in, I don't count the stitches as I go, because I counted the previous row, I am going to start doing that to make sure I pick up all of the stitches. I think that is the problem now, I have ripped back to a lifeline and the stitch count is still off.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you remember to read your knitting after doing each side, rather than at the end of the row? I usually read the stitches first as that can pinpoint right away where the problem lies. You can count the stitches and you have the right count, but the next pattern row you run into a problem. It could be something like having done a yo before rather than after another stitch, and that would throw the pattern off.
> Sue
Click to expand...

So true! I think the problem I had last night came as I purled back, because I was counting, counting, counting as I knitted, and still ended up off when I started the next row. I think I was missing yo's on the purl row. I, too, put in the lifeline, then found out the count was off. Lesson learned... ;-)


----------



## lifeline

Lucille103 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharonbartsch
> How do you do a lifeline??
> Thankyou so much for your support and advice....
> Sharon..x[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> For knitting shawls, I use the largest size perle cotton (from JoAnn's) for a lifeline. I thread the cotton on a tapestry needle and thread it through a purl row, about every six to eight rows. If I have just completed a difficult (for me) pattern row, I run a lifeline through the purl row after it too, AND through the purl row at the end of each chart. Doing this has saved me from having a lot of headaches! Now that I seem to be making a lot fewer mistakes, I still run the lifelines! I think it's superstition -- if I don't do it, I'll make a mistake I can't fix, and then I'll be in deep you know what!
> 
> Some suggest using dental floss for lifelines, but I found that it's harder to pick up the stitches because the floss sort of "sinks" into the yarn (for me anyway).
> 
> I hope this helps you!
> 
> About using stitch markers, like you, BubbyJ, I only use them right next to the border stitches and right before and after the center stitch. I took what Dee said to heart too, and read the knitting as I knit along, and as long as the row ends up correctly, I don't need markers within the rows, and I don't need to count stitches. I use those plastic safety pin style markers to mark an error in a row so I know where to tink back to in order to correct a mistake, but reading the knitting forestalls having to do that but rarely (usually when I go brain-dead! :roll: I'm getting better about that!)
> 
> I have found that following Dee's advice has served me in good stead! Yaaayyy, Dee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I used dental floss and couldnt find the unwaxed one anywhere and the waxed is AWFUL it sticks and it gets caught up and makes it really difficult to move stitches on the needle so i gave up on that really quickly (one row only done that way) and now using cotton doubled up and seems to be working fine so far!
> Regards,
> Lucille
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warning about dental floss. A few months back someone posted on KP that they had used dental floss on something and at the end pulled all the LLs out. Unfortunately the dental floss cut the yarn and she ended up with lots of pieces of knitting where there should have been just the one.
Click to expand...


----------



## EqLady

itzzbarb said:


> Cathy, sometimes it does get difficult not get frustrated enough to quit. I keep telling myself that I learn from my mistakes. Only this time, I can't seem to find the mistake. Frog time. ugh! When I put a life line in, I don't count the stitches as I go, because I counted the previous row, I am going to start doing that to make sure I pick up all of the stitches. I think that is the problem now, I have ripped back to a lifeline and the stitch count is still off.


I failed to purl all the stitches so many times that I started counting both rows - kept my sanity, too!


----------



## Debiknit

Has anyone who just finished the Ashton and now doing the Alex found yourself trying to do 2 edge stitches instead of 3? Catch myself doing that a lot so far. I wonder where those pesky YO's go to. They just disappear somewhere. We will get thru this. Happy Knitting, or Keep knitting Happily.


----------



## CathyAnn

I just want to state my experience here about counting stitches -- I don't! On the Ashton, I did count until about halfway through, *then took Dee's tips to heart*.

I discovered that if I read the stitches in the row(s) below as I stitched the odd numbered row (pattern row) and knit SLOWLY, my stitch count was right on every time. I finally gave up taking the time to count, knowing that if my stitch sequence came out exactly as shown on the chart, the number of stitches would be correct. Doing that also enabled me to catch mistakes right away. If the stitches were not stacking up correctly all of a sudden, I realized I had gone brain-dead for a minute, had obviously made a mistake, tinked back to that error(s), and fixed it/them. No frogging. In fact, my dislike of frogging has caused me to really LOOK at how the different stitches are formed, which in turn enables me to fix errors a couple of rows down more often than not. (I still have to frog, just not like I once did! Mistakes sometimes go by unnoticed, and I have to frog. My attitude is, it goes with the territory!)

In addition, when saying the stitch sequence backwards to myself as I purl back, I catch mistakes, almost always missed or dropped yarnovers.

I'm not stating anything new. I KNOW that the vast bulk of Ashton graduates would say the same thing, because we all had the same experiences. Many have logged onto the KALs with the same points. It's just a matter of getting over that hump, a steep learning curve.

To all those who are having a hard time, you are NOT alone!


----------



## MEknitter

CathyAnn said:


> I just want to state my experience here about counting stitches -- I don't! On the Ashton, I did count until about halfway through, then took Dee's tips to heart.
> 
> In addition, when saying the stitch sequence backwards to myself as I purl back, I catch mistakes, almost always missed or dropped yarnovers.
> 
> That sounds like just what I should do! Thanks, CathyAnn.


----------



## EqLady

Debiknit said:


> Has anyone who just finished the Ashton and now doing the Alex found yourself trying to do 2 edge stitches instead of 3? Catch myself doing that a lot so far. I wonder where those pesky YO's go to. They just disappear somewhere. We will get thru this. Happy Knitting, or Keep knitting Happily.


I am actually doing three, probably easily because I'm working on a prayer shawl at the same time that has three edge stitches!


----------



## marilynnej

{I think that yarn is great looking and that you will be extremely happy when it blocks out.

I think the colorway is tonal enough to be interesting but not so much to be distracting. We are going to be gushing over your Alexandra soon enough, I assure you!!!![/quote]}

Thank you Dee, for the vote of confidence.


----------



## nanciann

Warning about dental floss. A few months back someone posted on KP that they had used dental floss on something and at the end pulled all the LLs out. Unfortunately the dental floss cut the yarn and she ended up with lots of pieces of knitting where there should have been just the one.[/quote]

I remember that post and since then I do not use dental floss...instead I use a 00 Addi 47" circular needle.


----------



## MEknitter

I have never blocked a lace shaw before. Can anyone tell me how approximately much bigger the finished shawl ends up being?


----------



## ellenrose

Thank you Cathy Ann, Good advise.I have frogged back 3 times and am now paying more attention to the stitch sequences. Finding most errors are missed YO's. I think we all have different strategies to get on track. Hope my latest one works ! Knit On ! Ellen


----------



## stevieland

MEknitter said:


> I have never blocked a lace shaw before. Can anyone tell me how approximately much bigger the finished shawl ends up being?


You are in for a good time and cool surprise. At least I think it's fun, not everyone would agree I'm sure... :wink:

I don't know the exact amount, but I'd say that depending on the yarn and pattern, it can almost double!!!!! At least a third more for sure.

The way I tell what size my shawls are going to block out to is this:

I take the border edge from the center to the end. I stretch it pretty much as far as it will go and then double that number. That gives you a pretty good idea of what the shawl will stretch to when blocking hard. It will relax an inch or two on each side after a few days. Hope that helps.


----------



## MEknitter

stevieland said:


> MEknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never blocked a lace shaw before. Can anyone tell me how approximately much bigger the finished shawl ends up being?
> 
> 
> 
> You are in for a good time and cool surprise. At least I think it's fun, not everyone would agree I'm sure... :wink:
> 
> I don't know the exact amount, but I'd say that depending on the yarn and pattern, it can almost double!!!!! At least a third more for sure.
> 
> The way I tell what size my shawls are going to block out to is this:
> 
> I take the border edge from the center to the end. I stretch it pretty much as far as it will go and then double that number. That gives you a pretty good idea of what the shawl will stretch to when blocking hard. It will relax an inch or two on each side after a few days. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

That helps a lot! I just finished the second repeat of Chart 3 of the shawlette and I was looking at it, wondering if I should do an extra repeat. I don't want it to be too big, though. 1/3 to 1/2 larger will be just right, I think. Thank you, Dee!


----------



## stevieland

MEknitter said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never blocked a lace shaw before. Can anyone tell me how approximately much bigger the finished shawl ends up being?
> 
> 
> 
> You are in for a good time and cool surprise. At least I think it's fun, not everyone would agree I'm sure... :wink:
> 
> I don't know the exact amount, but I'd say that depending on the yarn and pattern, it can almost double!!!!! At least a third more for sure.
> 
> The way I tell what size my shawls are going to block out to is this:
> 
> I take the border edge from the center to the end. I stretch it pretty much as far as it will go and then double that number. That gives you a pretty good idea of what the shawl will stretch to when blocking hard. It will relax an inch or two on each side after a few days. Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That helps a lot! I just finished the second repeat of Chart 3 of the shawlette and I was looking at it, wondering if I should do an extra repeat. I don't want it to be too big, though. 1/3 to 1/2 larger will be just right, I think. Thank you, Dee!
Click to expand...

I am guessing that your shawlette will be about 56" or so across if you add an extra repeat. That is a wild guess though, don't hold me to it!


----------



## -knitter

Thanks to all for the encouraging words. I've put it aside but it's calling me. Maybe I tried to do too much at one time.


----------



## BubbyJ

CathyAnn...
You have to do what works for you. I do count, but on the purl row; however, if it works out stitch-wise, I know I'm all right. Also, I count to myself when doing the 12 pattern stitches, so if I get interrupted, I can hear myself say which number stitch I'm on. In Alex, it's easy to figure which are the first five stitches though, with the k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk...those are all easy, and easy to pick out through the lines they make up the work...
(so why did I just rip out three rows and do them again? Because my son called from overseas and interrupted my count, and the magnetic ruler moved! arrrrgh!)
Happy knitting!


----------



## dotct

-knitter
When I was doing my ashton I must have frogged about 30 times. My husband kept shaking his head and asking me if I was ever going to get it done. Well, I finally finished it and now I have to block it.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Jenwild said:


> I understand how all these posts can be overwhelming, I looked at the page count and nearly had a fit. But then I thought, this group of knitters are all over the world and I'm not sure about an official count and maybe Dee could let us know how many patterns she has sent, but there must be a stack of us now. Most of the posts are about yarn as far as I can tell and it looks like many of us haven't started knitting yet, it feels like it's been years that I've been reading about the shawl but it's really only been a week. I don't even have my pattern yet while some have finished, I figure I'm at the best end because there are more people familiar with the pit falls who can help me so hang in, I won't be finished mine any time soon ( after I start ) so don't be discouraged, some of people are lucky enough to be able to knit when ever they want and some others like me need to knit when I can and sometimes that is only an hour or so a week. So what it doesn't matter we don't have anything to prove just enjoy ourselves in our own good time.


Well said. Like a lot of people I work full time and have friends and family who I love to see and spend time with. Not always easy to get to knitting when tired after a big day with travelling time on top. So if you feel you are being left behind, don't. We all plod at our own pace. Give yourself some good thoughts, relax and start again.


----------



## wannabear

sunnybutterfly said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand how all these posts can be overwhelming, I looked at the page count and nearly had a fit. But then I thought, this group of knitters are all over the world and I'm not sure about an official count and maybe Dee could let us know how many patterns she has sent, but there must be a stack of us now. Most of the posts are about yarn as far as I can tell and it looks like many of us haven't started knitting yet, it feels like it's been years that I've been reading about the shawl but it's really only been a week. I don't even have my pattern yet while some have finished, I figure I'm at the best end because there are more people familiar with the pit falls who can help me so hang in, I won't be finished mine any time soon ( after I start ) so don't be discouraged, some of people are lucky enough to be able to knit when ever they want and some others like me need to knit when I can and sometimes that is only an hour or so a week. So what it doesn't matter we don't have anything to prove just enjoy ourselves in our own good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Like a lot of people I work full time and have friends and family who I love to see and spend time with. Not always easy to get to knitting when tired after a big day with travelling time on top. So if you feel you are being left behind, don't. We all plod at our own pace. Give yourself some good thoughts, relax and start again.
Click to expand...

So far I haven't heard anybody here complaining about the servants, as in, they have some and we don't. I'm assuming everybody has to put aside their projects when called to work or housework or caring for Mom or _something._ I'm just reiterating what was said before so I'll hush now.


----------



## knitgirl389

LOL wannabear! Servants??? wouldnt that be great then we could all sit around and knit and read this forum.


----------



## sharonbartsch

knitgirl389 said:


> LOL wannabear! Servants??? wouldnt that be great then we could all sit around and knit and read this forum.


Yeah Knitgirl....I reckon mine must have gone on strike....seems like nothing getting done around this place for a while....must speak to Jeeves the butler and see what the situation is!!!!

Even the knitting has not been touched for a couple of days....Wednesday and Thursday are my weaving days.....poor me...hehehehe


----------



## wannabear

I honestly think that I wouldn't like to have servants, maids, or anything inside my house. Somebody to cut the grass, maybe.


----------



## Jenwild

knitgirl389 said:


> LOL wannabear! Servants??? wouldnt that be great then we could all sit around and knit and read this forum.


Servants, I want me one of those give me the link, how long will it take to download one do you think ?????  Hey come on you guys seem to be able to solve most of my problems why not this one, if we get that chance to choose please send me a tall hansom non smoker !!!!!


----------



## Bethknits79

I think I'd prefer little elves who do all my housework while I'm asleep!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

wannabear said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand how all these posts can be overwhelming, I looked at the page count and nearly had a fit. But then I thought, this group of knitters are all over the world and I'm not sure about an official count and maybe Dee could let us know how many patterns she has sent, but there must be a stack of us now. Most of the posts are about yarn as far as I can tell and it looks like many of us haven't started knitting yet, it feels like it's been years that I've been reading about the shawl but it's really only been a week. I don't even have my pattern yet while some have finished, I figure I'm at the best end because there are more people familiar with the pit falls who can help me so hang in, I won't be finished mine any time soon ( after I start ) so don't be discouraged, some of people are lucky enough to be able to knit when ever they want and some others like me need to knit when I can and sometimes that is only an hour or so a week. So what it doesn't matter we don't have anything to prove just enjoy ourselves in our own good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. Like a lot of people I work full time and have friends and family who I love to see and spend time with. Not always easy to get to knitting when tired after a big day with travelling time on top. So if you feel you are being left behind, don't. We all plod at our own pace. Give yourself some good thoughts, relax and start again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I haven't heard anybody here complaining about the servants, as in, they have some and we don't. I'm assuming everybody has to put aside their projects when called to work or housework or caring for Mom or _something._ I'm just reiterating what was said before so I'll hush now.
Click to expand...

Did I say something that you didn't like Wannabear, it seems a bit pointed.


----------



## wannabear

sunnybutterfly said:


> Did I say something that you didn't like Wannabear, it seems a bit pointed.


Well gosh. No. I was agreeing with you. Nobody should feel pressured because we all have lives to lead. That's what you said, yes? I don't imagine anybody here has it all easy all the time. I have not yet _started_ a shawl, and I don't have much excuse. When I do start, look for my pleas for help.

Okey Dokey?


----------



## sunnybutterfly

wannabear said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something that you didn't like Wannabear, it seems a bit pointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Well gosh. No. I was agreeing with you. Nobody should feel pressured because we all have lives to lead. That's what you said, yes? I don't imagine anybody here has it all easy all the time. I have not yet _started_ a shawl, and I don't have much excuse. When I do start, look for my pleas for help.
> 
> Okey Dokey?
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## knitgirl389

knittingnewbie said:


> I think I'd prefer little elves who do all my housework while I'm asleep!!


there ya go sign me up! If the little elves did the house work every night for me I could tend to my two loves....gardening and knitting full time!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

knitgirl389 said:


> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd prefer little elves who do all my housework while I'm asleep!!
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go sign me up!
Click to expand...

Me too, prob. the only way its going to get done.


----------



## knitgirl389

sunnybutterfly said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd prefer little elves who do all my housework while I'm asleep!!
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go sign me up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, prob. the only way its going to get done.
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## engteacher

Used to have help.....then the kids got married!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

engteacher said:


> Used to have help.....then the kids got married!


Goodness! How did you get them to do that. Isn't it the other way round in most homes. :?:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

engteacher said:


> Used to have help.....then the kids got married!


Goodness! How did you get them to do that. Isn't it the other way round in most homes. :?:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Oh oh, the dreaded double post. My apologies.


----------



## umozabeads

Don't you know it! I am in the process of ripping out my Ashton AGAIN! The culprits, my three adult children, four grands and two great grands! Everybody decided that they needed my attention at that very moment and stated that since I wasn't really doing anything, I should be there to attend to their needs! Makes me just want to holler! But I won't! And I won't kill them either. But gonna get that grandson to take me to Tuesday Morning for knitting goodies! Hahaha! I will win in the end!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

umozabeads said:


> Don't you know it! I am in the process of ripping out my Ashton AGAIN! The culprits, my three adult children, four grands and two great grands! Everybody decided that they needed my attention at that very moment and stated that since I wasn't really doing anything, I should be there to attend to their needs! Makes me just want to holler! But I won't! And I won't kill them either. But gonna get that grandson to take me to Tuesday Morning for knitting goodies! Hahaha! I will win in the end!


I think you are brave for even trying with a house full of people!!


----------



## CathyAnn

I think interruptions are the norm for most people, even single ones like me. All I can do is to make a mental note of where I left off -- and then forget what it was! On my pattern, as I complete each row, I check it off on the chart next to the row number. That helps a lot!


----------



## umozabeads

Hey, they don't live here! They just show up after work and school and treat mom's, grandma's and Big Mama's kitchen like its theirs! Come to my house and then take over my kitchen and want me to cook for them! Gotta love 'em! :-D


----------



## SandyC

What's going on?????? I am working on Alex and am working on Chart 3. I sailed right through the first time, Am now on Row 15 of the second time and have had nothing but trouble! What's up with that? I love working on this but get bogged down with the tinking and the frogging, but onward and upward I will get through this chart and then all the rest....Just had to vent a little, thanks for listening


----------



## cdstack

I picked mine up at Ravely and will be jumping in as soon as I can match yarn and needles to hit gague. Hopefully this weekend or next after a quick trip to my LYS, A Knitter's Corner.

I am working on a shawl now, but might have to set it aside as soon as i hit that magic number to pick up Alexandra. Your directions appear so much clearer, thanks Dee.
Connie



stevieland said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of deluge, there were over 180 patterns sent from this site! Many of the folks who bought said specifically they wanted to join the KAL, so I think we might be just at the beginning. But like the Ashton KAL, people come and go, so I wouldn't worry too much about keeping up. Just jump in when you are ready. I don't mind answering questions more than once, and I'm sure no one else does either.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

On a different subject...... 

I spent the day doing preliminary pattern chart formatting for my new design, a tedious process at best. My wonderful friend Nanciann is helping me with swatching to help move the process along quicker. 

Nan has been my right-hand (wo)man, advisor, first test knitter and head cheerleader for all my designs from the beginning. I am grateful to have met her on this site when I first joined. I wouldn't have been able to release these patterns in the past three months without her help. 

I wanted to give credit where credit is due. Nan, thanks a million, and then a million more. :thumbup:

Also, while I'm at it, thanks also to DanaKay and Deeknits for their very helpful input while test knitting Alexandra. 

And what the heck--thanks to everyone who bought my pattern and all of you wonderful and funny ladies on this site who make every day a little party.


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> What's going on?????? I am working on Alex and am working on Chart 3. I sailed right through the first time, Am now on Row 15 of the second time and have had nothing but trouble! What's up with that? I love working on this but get bogged down with the tinking and the frogging, but onward and upward I will get through this chart and then all the rest....Just had to vent a little, thanks for listening


Bad Chart 3, bad bad bad!!!

Put the chart down, Sandy. There is nothing to see here.

Seriously, I'm making some coffee. I need a break. You take one too, hon. The evil :twisted: chart will be there tomorrow for you to conquer.


----------



## wannabear

Bad chart! No biscuit!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

umozabeads said:


> Hey, they don't live here! They just show up after work and school and treat mom's, grandma's and Big Mama's kitchen like its theirs! Come to my house and then take over my kitchen and want me to cook for them! Gotta love 'em! :-D


Stop trying to convince us that you don't like it. I bet you love having them there. Go on, fess up.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

stevieland said:


> On a different subject......
> 
> I spent the day doing preliminary pattern chart formatting for my new design, a tedious process at best. My wonderful friend Nanciann is helping me with swatching to help move the process along quicker.
> 
> Nan has been my right-hand (wo)man, advisor, first test knitter and head cheerleader for all my designs from the beginning. I am grateful to have met her on this site when I first joined. I wouldn't have been able to release these patterns in the past three months without her help.
> 
> I wanted to give credit where credit is due. Nan, thanks a million, and then a million more. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, while I'm at it, thanks also to DanaKay and Deeknits for their very helpful input while test knitting Alexandra.
> 
> And what the heck--thanks to everyone who bought my pattern and all of you wonderful and funny ladies on this site who make every day a little party.


It's all very well you thanking people, but it is us who really thank you. I know it has been said before but I think worth saying again, that we Shawlettes really thank you most sincerely for doing the KALs and introducing us to a very enjoyable and for my part, untried, part of knitting.


----------



## -knitter

stevieland said:


> On a different subject......
> 
> I spent the day doing preliminary pattern chart formatting for my new design, a tedious process at best. My wonderful friend Nanciann is helping me with swatching to help move the process along quicker.
> 
> Nan has been my right-hand (wo)man, advisor, first test knitter and head cheerleader for all my designs from the beginning. I am grateful to have met her on this site when I first joined. I wouldn't have been able to release these patterns in the past three months without her help.
> 
> I wanted to give credit where credit is due. Nan, thanks a million, and then a million more. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, while I'm at it, thanks also to DanaKay and Deeknits for their very helpful input while test knitting Alexandra.
> 
> And what the heck--thanks to everyone who bought my pattern and all of you wonderful and funny ladies on this site who make every day a little party.


Nan has been a great help to me, too. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening everyone, had to go to the clinic today about the wrists, nothing broken, just a bit strained, have them both in splints for support so no knitting for a few days, maybe by Saturday if the pain has lessened. Meanwhile my DS made me a yarn holder out of a coffee can, he cut a whole in the lid, then melted it to make sure it was smooth (nothing to catch the yarn) then he spray painted it, how cool is that? Nice surprise for sure. Now the ball of yarn will be safe from the dogs that think it's a toy for them and my roomie will no longer have to replace the yarn her sweet dog destroyed.


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening everyone, had to go to the clinic today about the wrists, nothing broken, just a bit strained, have them both in splints for support so no knitting for a few days, maybe by Saturday if the pain has lessened. Meanwhile my DS made me a yarn holder out of a coffee can, he cut a whole in the lid, then melted it to make sure it was smooth (nothing to catch the yarn) then he spray painted it, how cool is that? Nice surprise for sure. Now the ball of yarn will be safe from the dogs that think it's a toy for them and my roomie will no longer have to replace the yarn her sweet dog destroyed.


I have a friend with bad wrists and hands, and she keeps falling on them or hurting them in some way. I go the opposite and mostly fall backward and break an ankle on the way down. When the first broken ankle began knitting while my foot was offset from my leg, I decided to try to go to the orthopedist a little sooner.


----------



## nanciann

Dee your thanks are truly accepted in the delightful way they were delivered. The feelings are so mutual.


----------



## itzzbarb

wannabear said:


> Bad chart! No biscuit!


Bahhhhahahahaha!!!


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on?????? I am working on Alex and am working on Chart 3. I sailed right through the first time, Am now on Row 15 of the second time and have had nothing but trouble! What's up with that? I love working on this but get bogged down with the tinking and the frogging, but onward and upward I will get through this chart and then all the rest....Just had to vent a little, thanks for listening
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Chart 3, bad bad bad!!!
> 
> Put the chart down, Sandy. There is nothing to see here.
> The thing I don't understand is why is it giving such fits this time when the first time it was so easy?
> Seriously, I'm making some coffee. I need a break. You take one too, hon. The evil :twisted: chart will be there tomorrow for you to conquer.
Click to expand...


----------



## DanaKay

nanciann said:


> Dee your thanks are truly accepted in the delightful way they were delivered. The feelings are so mutual.


Amen and Ditto! We all love you Dee, You Truly ROCK :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

sunnybutterfly said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a different subject......
> 
> I spent the day doing preliminary pattern chart formatting for my new design, a tedious process at best. My wonderful friend Nanciann is helping me with swatching to help move the process along quicker.
> 
> Nan has been my right-hand (wo)man, advisor, first test knitter and head cheerleader for all my designs from the beginning. I am grateful to have met her on this site when I first joined. I wouldn't have been able to release these patterns in the past three months without her help.
> 
> I wanted to give credit where credit is due. Nan, thanks a million, and then a million more. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, while I'm at it, thanks also to DanaKay and Deeknits for their very helpful input while test knitting Alexandra.
> 
> And what the heck--thanks to everyone who bought my pattern and all of you wonderful and funny ladies on this site who make every day a little party.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all very well you thanking people, but it is us who really thank you. I know it has been said before but I think worth saying again, that we Shawlettes really thank you most sincerely for doing the KALs and introducing us to a very enjoyable and for my part, untried, part of knitting.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with that. Without the KAL I don't know whether I would have embarked on these shawls. This is a wonderful means of teaching that has been embraced by so many people and you are , indeed, the queen of it. It must be very satisfying to know that so many people have knit your designs and at the same time fallen in love with lace knitting. 
I, for one, can't wait for the next design that you are thinking up.
Sue


----------



## wannabear

That's what I said. You make magic. Haven't started my first shawl YET, but I have no fear because so many have gone before me. I can learn from their mistakes, too, not just my own. (That's a switch.) Right now just fighting with myself over using something that is right here in the house or buying luxurious beautiful tonal yarns. Somebody chip in here and tell me it's OK to use yarn that I have already. I'm dithering.


----------



## carolyn tolo

I found out I can't Alexander while LISTENING to tapes either. I was warned but I tried anyway.

This is a marvelous mind-stretcher. Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## itzzbarb

wannabear said:


> That's what I said. You make magic. Haven't started my first shawl YET, but I have no fear because so many have gone before me. I can learn from their mistakes, too, not just my own. (That's a switch.) Right now just fighting with myself over using something that is right here in the house or buying luxurious beautiful tonal yarns. Somebody chip in here and tell me it's OK to use yarn that I have already. I'm dithering.


Ok Wannabear, get that stash yarn out and get to casting Alex onto your needles. Might as well, what can it hurt? You might actually LIKE it.  I give you permission.


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> On a different subject......
> 
> I spent the day doing preliminary pattern chart formatting for my new design, a tedious process at best. My wonderful friend Nanciann is helping me with swatching to help move the process along quicker.
> 
> Nan has been my right-hand (wo)man, advisor, first test knitter and head cheerleader for all my designs from the beginning. I am grateful to have met her on this site when I first joined. I wouldn't have been able to release these patterns in the past three months without her help.
> 
> I wanted to give credit where credit is due. Nan, thanks a million, and then a million more. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, while I'm at it, thanks also to DanaKay and Deeknits for their very helpful input while test knitting Alexandra.
> 
> And what the heck--thanks to everyone who bought my pattern and all of you wonderful and funny ladies on this site who make every day a little party.


 :!: new pattern!!??!! and what pray tell is this new creation gonna be called????


----------



## DanaKay

:!: new pattern!!??!! and what pray tell is this new creation gonna be called????[/quote]

I don't know, but I would vote it be called Nanciann. Doesn't that just sound so sweet, pretty, and feminine. Every time I see that name, I think of a little girl playing with butterflies in a wildflower meadow wearing a full lace edged apron over her frock, hair blowing in a mild wind. So serene, peaceful, joyful, and happy.
I have no idea why that comes to mind, it just does!
Hmmm, wonder if this new creation would fit that name.
Only Dee knows!


----------



## -knitter

itzzbarb said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said. You make magic. Haven't started my first shawl YET, but I have no fear because so many have gone before me. I can learn from their mistakes, too, not just my own. (That's a switch.) Right now just fighting with myself over using something that is right here in the house or buying luxurious beautiful tonal yarns. Somebody chip in here and tell me it's OK to use yarn that I have already. I'm dithering.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Wannabear, get that stash yarn out and get to casting Alex onto your needles. Might as well, what can it hurt? You might actually LIKE it.  I give you permission.
Click to expand...

I had some burgundy fingering yarn in my stash and no plans for it; 8 3 oz. skeins. So I said to myself, "Why not?" If it ever becomes a shawl, I can always make another with some new and luxurious yarn. Right? :?:


----------



## umozabeads

Yes, and watch it be the most difficult thing we have ever done! Sweet always means complex!


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> I don't know, but I would vote it be called Nanciann. Doesn't that just sound so sweet, pretty, and feminine. Every time I see that name, I think of a little girl playing with butterflies in a wildflower meadow wearing a full lace edged apron over her frock, hair blowing in a mild wind. So serene, peaceful, joyful, and happy.
> I have no idea why that comes to mind, it just does!
> Hmmm, wonder if this new creation would fit that name.
> Only Dee knows!


Sssshhhhh....that name will indeed be used in the future...but we'll keep that a surprise (not!) for the right design. (That one is still in my head right now.)

Nan did come up with the name on this one, and the working name is Nadira, which means rare or precious in Persian. (It is also easy to type. That is the new criteria for these shawl names. I swear, the next one might have to be named Bob.) I was inspired by antique Persian carpet designs, hence the name. But don't get too excited, I haven't seen one bit of it knitted up, so who knows what it will become.


----------



## nanciann

Oh Dee, I can't stop laughing....Bob.....That is one I just have to see....lol


----------



## nanciann

DanaKay said:


> :!: new pattern!!??!! and what pray tell is this new creation gonna be called????


I don't know, but I would vote it be called Nanciann. Doesn't that just sound so sweet, pretty, and feminine. Every time I see that name, I think of a little girl playing with butterflies in a wildflower meadow wearing a full lace edged apron over her frock, hair blowing in a mild wind. So serene, peaceful, joyful, and happy.
I have no idea why that comes to mind, it just does!
Hmmm, wonder if this new creation would fit that name.
Only Dee knows![/quote]

I hate to disappoint you but my father used to say that little ditty .... There was a little girl, who had a little curl, right in the middle of her forehead. Plus I had (once upon a time) red hair. That also might tell you something. The rest... I'm not talking.


----------



## jacobb

wannabear said:


> That's what I said. You make magic. Haven't started my first shawl YET, but I have no fear because so many have gone before me. I can learn from their mistakes, too, not just my own. (That's a switch.) Right now just fighting with myself over using something that is right here in the house or buying luxurious beautiful tonal yarns. Somebody chip in here and tell me it's OK to use yarn that I have already. I'm dithering.


For my first Ashton, I used 30+ year old plain white acrylic that was in my stash. It turned out great - go for the stash!


----------



## DanaKay

Well, I believe we can all get our irish up no matter what the color of our locks.
I have grands with red hair. One sure can be a pistol when she chooses and the red hair flares.
The other is just as sweet as can be, sort of shy actually.

I can handle Nadira. That is really pretty in my opinion. 
You two make me laugh though with bob........Really! and a little girl that when she was good she was very very good.....but when she was bad she was horrid!
Somehow you must have outgrown the last part!:lol:


----------



## BlueButterfly

You girls are really funny to-night. I do think you need a break from your knitting! Have a nice coffee with French Vanilla cream (or something stronger). It'll either rev you up or make you mello.

Another shawl ! ! Oh Gosh - I've got to finish 2 afgans!

I've just finished 2nd repeat of chart 3 - no lifeline, no frogging, no markers, 1 tink. Now I have said this something will happen! 

My DH who would like me to get rid of my wool, brought home 3 boxes of chocolates from Germany. Also - a package of 4 balls of Sockenwolle to knit socks for - my BIL. I'm still thinking on that--- Nite Nite


----------



## DanaKay

I think I will have to wash and re-block my Alexandra Shawl after the way it was drooled over at the dentist office today! It sure gets the looks where ever I wear it. I am a wall flower type person for the most part and not use to all the attention this shawl is getting.


----------



## DanaKay

BlueButterfly said:


> You girls are really funny to-night. I do think you need a break from your knitting! Have a nice coffee with French Vanilla cream (or something stronger). It'll either rev you up or make you mello.
> 
> Another shawl ! ! Oh Gosh - I've got to finish 2 afgans!
> 
> I've just finished 2nd repeat of chart 3 - no lifeline, no frogging, no markers, 1 tink. Now I have said this something will happen!
> 
> My DH who would like me to get rid of my wool, brought home 3 boxes of chocolates from Germany. Also - a package of 4 balls of Sockenwolle to knit socks for - my BIL. I'm still thinking on that--- Nite Nite


Oh I think I'm in love with your husband! How nice was that! Great sock yarn. Depending on the colorway, you may have to toss a coin saying socks.....shawl..... socks.....shawl and see which one wins! 
Aren't you wondering what he's up too with 3 boxes of chocolates. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitgirl389

DanaKay said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You girls are really funny to-night. I do think you need a break from your knitting! Have a nice coffee with French Vanilla cream (or something stronger). It'll either rev you up or make you mello.
> 
> Another shawl ! ! Oh Gosh - I've got to finish 2 afgans!
> 
> I've just finished 2nd repeat of chart 3 - no lifeline, no frogging, no markers, 1 tink. Now I have said this something will happen!
> 
> My DH who would like me to get rid of my wool, brought home 3 boxes of chocolates from Germany. Also - a package of 4 balls of Sockenwolle to knit socks for - my BIL. I'm still thinking on that--- Nite Nite
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think I'm in love with your husband! How nice was that! Great sock yarn. Depending on the colorway, you may have to toss a coin saying socks.....shawl..... socks.....shawl and see which one wins!
> Aren't you wondering what he's up too with 3 boxes of chocolates. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## BlueButterfly

My BIL is a sweetie - so he will get socks - wears same size as DH - there are 2 balls of navy and 2 balls of mixed navy and dark and light grey (rathr nice blend). DH is one of those guys who can't cheat, steal or Lie without it showing on his face, in his eyes, body language. Poor man! I think he is waiting for me to share the chocs - he's a chocoholic! He's always been caught with the chocolate so I think he is trying a new manouver. All will come out in the wash.



DanaKay said:


> BlueButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You girls are really funny to-night. I do think you need a break from your knitting! Have a nice coffee with French Vanilla cream (or something stronger). It'll either rev you up or make you mello.
> 
> Another shawl ! ! Oh Gosh - I've got to finish 2 afgans!
> 
> I've just finished 2nd repeat of chart 3 - no lifeline, no frogging, no markers, 1 tink. Now I have said this something will happen!
> 
> My DH who would like me to get rid of my wool, brought home 3 boxes of chocolates from Germany. Also - a package of 4 balls of Sockenwolle to knit socks for - my BIL. I'm still thinking on that--- Nite Nite
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think I'm in love with your husband! How nice was that! Great sock yarn. Depending on the colorway, you may have to toss a coin saying socks.....shawl..... socks.....shawl and see which one wins!
> Aren't you wondering what he's up too with 3 boxes of chocolates. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## DanaKay

Blue Butterfly,
Okay let him have some chocolates! He sounds like he deserves it.:lol:
Wondering will there be two pairs of socks? One pair for your great guy and his wonderful brother?
I am actually working on a pair of socks this evening/night. Still owed from Christmas. Last pair owed. 
One skein was nice, the second was a tangled mess and will have the leg, heel flap made before the mess will be cleared up. At least it is untangled now!
Use to be the center pull piece of yarn was right there sticking out the end of a skein, not anymore it seems.
I am halfway through chart 7 for Wilshire and starting chart 3 of an Ashton. This one I am playing with beads. Think this one I will keep. Then only 4 more to make as gifts to grand daughters.
Well back to knitting!


----------



## BlueButterfly

I started a pair of socks 6 years ago. New stretchy sock yarn. They still lay in the WIP pile. However I did knit 8 large Xmas stockings for a lady. Hardly counts as reg. socks. Just thinking about knitting socks sends shivers up my spine. However, in for a penny in for a pound. I bought a book on toe up socks and another on knitting two at the same time. Both burried in the book case somewhere - now I have to go through that to find them. Ugh! I think that after I finish the Alexandra and the 2 afgans that are ordered for end of this month, I will have made up my mind to do the socks. I think they will both go to the BIL. He is my husbands' BIL as well. Has taken us on Church tours a few times and last time I went over he very kindly drove us to Strasburg (2 hr. drive). So I guess I owe him big time. The chocolates are in hiding till Easter. Unless I break down and open them. They look sooooo gooood! - WoW I just looked at the clock - 2:00 AM good nite!



DanaKay said:


> Blue Butterfly,
> Okay let him have some chocolates! He sounds like he deserves it.:lol:
> Wondering will there be two pairs of socks? One pair for your great guy and his wonderful brother?
> I am actually working on a pair of socks this evening/night. Still owed from Christmas. Last pair owed.
> One skein was nice, the second was a tangled mess and will have the leg, heel flap made before the mess will be cleared up. At least it is untangled now!
> Use to be the center pull piece of yarn was right there sticking out the end of a skein, not anymore it seems.
> I am halfway through chart 7 for Wilshire and starting chart 3 of an Ashton. This one I am playing with beads. Think this one I will keep. Then only 4 more to make as gifts to grand daughters.
> Well back to knitting!


----------



## Debiknit

Dee, Thanks to you and to all your knit-testers for a wonderful job. Your patterns are easy to follow, charts easy to read, and I'm learning lots from these. 

What shawl do you recommend for multi-colored yarns? These seem to do better so far with solids so far. I've been seeing a lot of shawlettes having to frog and change to a solid color because it looks better. Since I have more of the varigated than solid, any ideas? 

Thanks again for all the help and advice. Also seems the testers do a good job. Haven't seen any complaints about errors. Happy knitting


----------



## thegrape

Completed Chart one last night! Cascade heritage silk on no. 5 needles in Snow. Not crazy about the color but this one is not for me. For my mother who made a specific color request. Realized at row 9 that you do have to follow both the right and left charts as there are subtle differences as to the placement of the yarn overs. Just a little tinking though and all was well!


----------



## SandyC

BlueButterfly said:


> You girls are really funny to-night. I do think you need a break from your knitting! Have a nice coffee with French Vanilla cream (or something stronger). It'll either rev you up or make you mello.
> 
> Another shawl ! ! Oh Gosh - I've got to finish 2 afgans!
> 
> I've just finished 2nd repeat of chart 3 - no lifeline, no frogging, no markers, 1 tink. Now I have said this something will happen!
> 
> My DH who would like me to get rid of my wool, brought home 3 boxes of chocolates from Germany. Also - a package of 4 balls of Sockenwolle to knit socks for - my BIL. I'm still thinking on that--- Nite Nite


I am so glad for you! I wipped right through the first time but the second has been nothing but a headache! Maybe I can figure it out today. Can't understand why the second time is giving such fits! Oh well, this too shall pass and I will sail again.


----------



## EqLady

wannabear said:


> That's what I said. You make magic. Haven't started my first shawl YET, but I have no fear because so many have gone before me. I can learn from their mistakes, too, not just my own. (That's a switch.) Right now just fighting with myself over using something that is right here in the house or buying luxurious beautiful tonal yarns. Somebody chip in here and tell me it's OK to use yarn that I have already. I'm dithering.


Wannabear, hope I don't sound like a yarn snob, but here goes. Twenty years ago, when I was shopping for fabric for cross stitching, the shop owner told me she wouldn't do thousands of stitches on anything but the best fabric, linen. I took her advice then (and since) and was much more pleased with the finished product. I would say the same about yarn today - if you are going to invest that much time and do that many stitches, do it in a yarn that you love and will love wearing!


----------



## knitgirl389

EqLady said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said. You make magic. Haven't started my first shawl YET, but I have no fear because so many have gone before me. I can learn from their mistakes, too, not just my own. (That's a switch.) Right now just fighting with myself over using something that is right here in the house or buying luxurious beautiful tonal yarns. Somebody chip in here and tell me it's OK to use yarn that I have already. I'm dithering.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear, hope I don't sound like a yarn snob, but here goes. Twenty years ago, when I was shopping for fabric for cross stitching, the shop owner told me she wouldn't do thousands of stitches on anything but the best fabric, linen. I took her advice then (and since) and was much more pleased with the finished product. I would say the same about yarn today - if you are going to invest that much time and do that many stitches, do it in a yarn that you love and will love wearing!
Click to expand...

I have to agree... if you are going to put in the time and strained eyesight and sore backside and everything else...make your shawl in a yarn that you have fallen in love with....now, having said that I know that I for one should be knitting from my stash...so have solved both problems by only buying yarns that I fall in love with!


----------



## wannabear

EqLady said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said. You make magic. Haven't started my first shawl YET, but I have no fear because so many have gone before me. I can learn from their mistakes, too, not just my own. (That's a switch.) Right now just fighting with myself over using something that is right here in the house or buying luxurious beautiful tonal yarns.  Somebody chip in here and tell me it's OK to use yarn that I have already. I'm dithering.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear, hope I don't sound like a yarn snob, but here goes. Twenty years ago, when I was shopping for fabric for cross stitching, the shop owner told me she wouldn't do thousands of stitches on anything but the best fabric, linen. I took her advice then (and since) and was much more pleased with the finished product. I would say the same about yarn today - if you are going to invest that much time and do that many stitches, do it in a yarn that you love and will love wearing!
Click to expand...

I do have yarn here that is all fancy-pants and expensive, but it's just that it's mostly solid colors. I know the solids work better than anything with much color deviation. The problem is going to look at all the Madelinetosh online, and last night on the Crystal Palace website I saw some silk/merino yarn that was dyed by some lady whose name they think we should know already. Oh my goodness, silk does dye so beautifully! The one that excited me was gold, copper, not sure how to describe it, but it gleamed. It's lace weight, too. Maybe later . . .


----------



## carolyn tolo

My everlasting goal is to be a pattern-tester for Dee.

What a ministry. Carolyn


----------



## mamared1949

Well I am having a terrible time with chart 5. It had been smooth sailing up to that point.

I was doing okay then all of a sudden my count was waaaaayyy off. I have tinked back 2 rows and am really off now. I think that I am going to go back to the stockinette stitch on that chart. I don't know what else to do. I think I took too much pain meds yesterday and I may have knitted one line on the right side and another line on the left side.

And to think I thought I could do the whole thing without ripping any out. Yea right!!!!!

Linda


----------



## roed2er

Okay - now I know that I am way to intensly focused on my Alex; I woke up this morning dreaming about it! Rather, I woke up with a niggling worry --- I knitted so long into the night last night and was tired when I stopped. Did I remember to mark off on my charts where I left off? Nothing to do but get up and pull out my knitting before breakfast LOL. My husband was shaking is head as I was doing a happy dance - I HAD marked off my stopping point. Two more rows on chart three done before work. I know that my yarn is not a top hand-dyed luxury, but it is a very nice soft yarn that is working up feeling oh-so-nice. Debi


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirlI have to agree with that. Without the KAL I don't know whether I would have embarked on these shawls. This is a wonderful means of teaching that has been embraced by so many people and you are said:


> What she said! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

DanaKay said:


> :!: new pattern!!??!! and what pray tell is this new creation gonna be called????


I don't know, but I would vote it be called Nanciann. Doesn't that just sound so sweet, pretty, and feminine. Every time I see that name, I think of a little girl playing with butterflies in a wildflower meadow wearing a full lace edged apron over her frock, hair blowing in a mild wind. So serene, peaceful, joyful, and happy.
I have no idea why that comes to mind, it just does!
Hmmm, wonder if this new creation would fit that name.
Only Dee knows![/quote]

DITTO! Nanciann sure has helped me! (On a British sitcom called "Are You Being Served?", Mrs. Slocum would say, "I represent that remark!" She meant "resent", but I mean "represent"!) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

BTW, Nanciann, my mother used to sing that little song to me! I had forgotten all about it until you brought it up... a wonderful memory. Thanks!


----------



## SweetLorraine

DanaKay said:


> I think I will have to wash and re-block my Alexandra Shawl after the way it was drooled over at the dentist office today! It sure gets the looks where ever I wear it.


That is so funny! :lol:


----------



## itzzbarb

I have decided to start over on my Alex. That will be faster than going back to each lifeline. What I am seeing, is I made my mistake on a PURL row, while placing the lifeline, did not pick up a couple of YO's, placed my lifeline and kept going. So, first thing I am going to do is what a fellow KAL suggested, copy the charts and tape side by side so my eyes are not jumping around on the chart and having to reposition my magnetic strips on the magnetic board, and I will count EVERY row, not just the pattern rows. I will continue to read my knitting and place markers. Getting ready to start over from stitch one. Am not upset or frustrated, just moving ahead.


----------



## DanaKay

It is so nice outside here today! Temps in the 70's. Soon will be knitting in the park! Yea!:thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

itzzbarb said:


> I have decided to start over on my Alex. That will be faster than going back to each lifeline. What I am seeing, is I made my mistake on a PURL row, while placing the lifeline, did not pick up a couple of YO's, placed my lifeline and kept going. So, first thing I am going to do is what a fellow KAL suggested, copy the charts and tape side by side so my eyes are not jumping around on the chart and having to reposition my magnetic strips on the magnetic board, and I will count EVERY row, not just the pattern rows. I will continue to read my knitting and place markers. Getting ready to start over from stitch one. Am not upset or frustrated, just moving ahead.


That's just more experience being gained. I am doing the same with Edwina, starting over, nothing wrong with it, just know I will not be real happy with the color, so am going to start over in one that I will be happier with.
You know the saying, 'If momma isn't happy, no one will be happy'.
Being the momma's of these shawls, I think it just goes better all around if momma's happy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BubbyJ

Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)


----------



## DanaKay

BubbyJ said:


> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)


Okay, we are talking Alexandra Shawl here right? And the 3rd row up is including the purl back row in that count right?
If that is the case, I think you are talking about the LEFT (L) and RIGHT (R) increase stitches. Look at your chart legend and it will tell you exactly how you are to make them.
Deep breath now, and sip from your cuppa and carry on!


----------



## BubbyJ

DanaKay said:


> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we are talking Alexandra Shawl here right? And the 3rd row up is including the purl back row in that count right?
> If that is the case, I think you are talking about the LEFT (L) and RIGHT (R) increase stitches. Look at your chart legend and it will tell you exactly how you are to make them.
> Deep breath now, and sip from your cuppa and carry on!
Click to expand...

No, I am talking about the pattern row, 3rd one up...I know left is L and right is R -- but it's S on the left and M on the right...???


----------



## nanciann

BubbyJ said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we are talking Alexandra Shawl here right? And the 3rd row up is including the purl back row in that count right?
> If that is the case, I think you are talking about the LEFT (L) and RIGHT (R) increase stitches. Look at your chart legend and it will tell you exactly how you are to make them.
> Deep breath now, and sip from your cuppa and carry on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am talking about the pattern row, 3rd one up...I know left is L and right is R -- but it's S on the left and M on the right...???
Click to expand...

I can't see what you mean. There isn't any S or M on my chart 6.
But then my instructions are for the testing...yours may be different. Someone who has the latest version may be able to help you.


----------



## stevieland

BubbyJ said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we are talking Alexandra Shawl here right? And the 3rd row up is including the purl back row in that count right?
> If that is the case, I think you are talking about the LEFT (L) and RIGHT (R) increase stitches. Look at your chart legend and it will tell you exactly how you are to make them.
> Deep breath now, and sip from your cuppa and carry on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am talking about the pattern row, 3rd one up...I know left is L and right is R -- but it's S on the left and M on the right...???
Click to expand...

I just looked at the email I sent you that had the pattern attached. I opened the file and it said L and R like Nan and Dana says.

I can't see how your computer could have switched the letters, but it clearly did, since PDFs are pretty much written in stone after the person who generates them saves them. I can resend the file. The make one L is on the right and make one R is on the left of the chart. Your computer changed them one letter over to S and M. How strange.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Revita

Dee it looks like when I started I actually am going backwards...right to left...I am left handed...what did I do..I got the 90 degree thing...your youtube was great...can I still do it this way however, I feel dyslexia(spelling?/).


----------



## DanaKay

I am left handed, taught myself to knit right handed because I didn't like to have to keep reversing patterns. It hurt my brain too much! 
Please don't quote me and I could be all wet on this, but I think if you are going to knit this you may have to do the left side pattern first and after the center stitches do the right hand pattern side.
I think I would definitely swatch this to see if it will work, before I would dive in head first!
The first chart is the same for both sides, so I think I would cast on the total number of stitches for the end of chart 1 and start the swatching with chart 2 to see how it is going to go.
Not saying this will work mind you, I am just saying it is something I would do. Good luck with it. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## sharonbartsch

itzzbarb said:


> I have decided to start over on my Alex. That will be faster than going back to each lifeline. What I am seeing, is I made my mistake on a PURL row, while placing the lifeline, did not pick up a couple of YO's, placed my lifeline and kept going. So, first thing I am going to do is what a fellow KAL suggested, copy the charts and tape side by side so my eyes are not jumping around on the chart and having to reposition my magnetic strips on the magnetic board, and I will count EVERY row, not just the pattern rows. I will continue to read my knitting and place markers. Getting ready to start over from stitch one. Am not upset or frustrated, just moving ahead.


Yep me too....for the third time...nothing wrong this time and the colour is actually a good show off for the pattern....but its not a pretty colour....and I want a pretty one ...I use these shawlettes to brighten winter outfits...the nbase of which is often black or dark grey....so when would ever a dark grey shwlette work??...dah...took a while for that to gel....knew something was wrong....no point knitting pieces that will never get used....anyhoo...lots of learning and enjoyment in the doing along the way....

tootle pip
sharon


----------



## itzzbarb

Great idea, bright, pretty colors to set off your neutral outfits!


----------



## Silverowl

Right one ball wound now to sit down and start.


----------



## knitgirl389

oh I like dark grey! wear it over red


----------



## BubbyJ

stevieland said:


> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we are talking Alexandra Shawl here right? And the 3rd row up is including the purl back row in that count right?
> If that is the case, I think you are talking about the LEFT (L) and RIGHT (R) increase stitches. Look at your chart legend and it will tell you exactly how you are to make them.
> Deep breath now, and sip from your cuppa and carry on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, all of you. I asked my hubby if i'm crazy (he didn't answer that) and showed it to him...i thought somehow he was making a lewd joke. But thats not like him. Anyway, i'm well past it, and am nearly finished with nearly a whole skein left!
> 
> Thanks, DEe, you are a gem! The pattern is amazing. I'm just waiting for my order of new yarn, and am certain i can do another one without mistakes, and it will look better in a solid.
> No, I am talking about the pattern row, 3rd one up...I know left is L and right is R -- but it's S on the left and M on the right...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked at the email I sent you that had the pattern attached. I opened the file and it said L and R like Nan and Dana says.
> 
> I can't see how your computer could have switched the letters, but it clearly did, since PDFs are pretty much written in stone after the person who generates them saves them. I can resend the file. The make one L is on the right and make one R is on the left of the chart. Your computer changed them one letter over to S and M. How strange.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
Click to expand...


----------



## jjpiano

I have been so excited about knitting this shawlette and getting it finished. HOWEVER, I have 60 stitches left to bind off and NO MORE YARN. I knew I would cut it close with the Madelinetosh Light, but I am usually a pretty tight knitter so didn't want to go down a needle size. I called the yarn shop to hold another skein. Guess I will have another scarf in that color. Do have an idea for it already.  Not a shawl, just a scarf.

It's a 35 mile drive and I have an appointment in that area next week. Guess it will have to wait. 

Jane in WI


----------



## sharonbartsch

knitgirl389 said:


> oh I like dark grey! wear it over red


True story Knitgirl.....but tis done....maybe the next one..xx


----------



## SandyC

itzzbarb said:


> I have decided to start over on my Alex. That will be faster than going back to each lifeline. What I am seeing, is I made my mistake on a PURL row, while placing the lifeline, did not pick up a couple of YO's, placed my lifeline and kept going. So, first thing I am going to do is what a fellow KAL suggested, copy the charts and tape side by side so my eyes are not jumping around on the chart and having to reposition my magnetic strips on the magnetic board, and I will count EVERY row, not just the pattern rows. I will continue to read my knitting and place markers. Getting ready to start over from stitch one. Am not upset or frustrated, just moving ahead.


Here I sit, all broken hearted, Just frogged my Alex and now I have to get started...........knitting it again! I'm at the same place you are, I worked all day, and I mean all day today trying to get mine back to where everything was lining up, Well that was a waste of time, I have now frogged it and am going to start over. I was half way through the second time on Chart 3. Had to frog back to a life line and when I got there dropped stitches, etc. etc. You know how it is. It is just easier to rip it all out and start over. Sad but true good luck to you


----------



## stevieland

jjpiano said:


> I have been so excited about knitting this shawlette and getting it finished. HOWEVER, I have 60 stitches left to bind off and NO MORE YARN. I knew I would cut it close with the Madelinetosh Light, but I am usually a pretty tight knitter so didn't want to go down a needle size. I called the yarn shop to hold another skein. Guess I will have another scarf in that color. Do have an idea for it already.  Not a shawl, just a scarf.
> 
> It's a 35 mile drive and I have an appointment in that area next week. Guess it will have to wait.
> 
> Jane in WI


If you want, just frog back that row and bind off on the last right side row. It won't look that much different, really. Or you can put the previous row 25 back on the needles and bind off on Row 26. I feel your pain, though!

And now, this brings me to the fact that anyone who can afford it should really buy a yarn scale if you don't have one. They are like 19-30 bucks USD--here is one on KnitPicks, but you can google "yarn scale", and there is a really nice one by Escali that I have.

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Scale__D80633.html

That way, you can weigh your skeins before and after ever row as you are getting to the end and you'll see if you are cutting is so close that you might have to bind off a row earlier or so.


----------



## -knitter

DanaKay said:


> I think I will have to wash and re-block my Alexandra Shawl after the way it was drooled over at the dentist office today! It sure gets the looks where ever I wear it. I am a wall flower type person for the most part and not use to all the attention this shawl is getting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter

Today I inserted a lifeline in the last purl row of Chart 1.
It was a really good move because, 5 rows later, I had to frog back to it. It WORKED!!! And I managed to get row 5 of Chart 2 right after tinking twice. My problem? I can't count! I keep losing my place! So --- I've decided slower is better. It's not a race! Is it??


----------



## DanaKay

-knitter said:


> Today I inserted a lifeline in the last purl row of Chart 1.
> It was a really good move because, 5 rows later, I had to frog back to it. It WORKED!!! And I managed to get row 5 of Chart 2 right after tinking twice. My problem? I can't count! I keep losing my place! So --- I've decided slower is better. It's not a race! Is it??


It's not a race. Its more like a love affair.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Yoohoo....just watch a u tube on how to use the doing up tight hole on the knit pick or knit pro needles to place the life line...awesome time saving and wow....Might even use them a bit more now....here is the link in case your interested....


----------



## BubbyJ

sharonbartsch said:


> Yoohoo....just watch a u tube on how to use the doing up tight hole on the knit pick or knit pro needles to place the life line...awesome time saving and wow....Might even use them a bit more now....here is the link in case your interested....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool idea! I just saw some advertising about new Addis that have a hole just for this! Much more expensive, though! Thanks...


----------



## Bethknits79

Well, I have finally finished chart one. I am just starting to get over this cold and I felt well enough to knit a few rows on Alexandra last night. So hopefully I will continue to get better so I can knit to my heart's content!! I am hoping to get halfway through chart two today but we'll see how I feel tonight. I might not be up to knitting at all so we'll see.


----------



## jjpiano

Thank you, Dee. I didn't think about binding off after Row 27. I did think about doing it on Row 26, but I didn't want to 'cheat' my points. :| Maybe I will do that though. It seems foolish to get a whole skein for a few yards.........although yarn is like education. Acquiring it is never wasteful! 

Jane in WI


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

I need a reality check at this point - I'm beginning chart 5 of shawlette. Because there is only one chart for both sides I believe that I should have 209 stitches on my needles (end of chart 4) and there will be a total of 4 yarn overs in row 1 of chart 5 for a total of 213 stitches and another 4 YOs on row 3. I should begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches... I initially read (and knitted) the 1st row of chart 5 as "yo, knit to the end, yo" instead of "yo, knit to marker, yo, k1, yo, knit to end, yo". Please just confirm that the latter part of the last sentence is correct and that my numbers are correct above........ After being comfortable with 2 charts per row, my mind had one of it's rare moments of panic. Many Thanks!


----------



## roed2er

Darn it!!!!!!!!!!! Note to self: Do NOT attempt to work on this project after a 10 hour workd day followed by three games of bowling. Needless to say, I made a mistake that I didn't notice until 2 rows later and rather than being able to live with said mistake, I tried to frog back to my life line but then dropped the whole mess. So - after getting halfway thru chart three, I am back to starting over and this time, I will remind myself that 1) it's not a race and I don't have to work on it each evening if I am tired and 2) I am not perfect; one mistake in the large scheme of things is not the end of the world. 

I choose to think of the first efforts as successsful practice rather than failed efforts -  Debi


----------



## wannabear

Bravo, roed2er! I think you got both ideas right on the nose. Also your philosophy about learning opportunities is sound.


----------



## DanaKay

I. Heart Knitting said:


> I need a reality check at this point - I'm beginning chart 5 of shawlette. Because there is only one chart for both sides I believe that I should have 209 stitches on my needles (end of chart 4) and there will be a total of 4 yarn overs in row 1 of chart 5 for a total of 213 stitches and another 4 YOs on row 3. I should begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches... I initially read (and knitted) the 1st row of chart 5 as "yo, knit to the end, yo" instead of "yo, knit to marker, yo, k1, yo, knit to end, yo". Please just confirm that the latter part of the last sentence is correct and that my numbers are correct above........ After being comfortable with 2 charts per row, my mind had one of it's rare moments of panic. Many Thanks!


You should have 209 stitches at the end of Chart 3. That's from my test pattern. I don't think it would be different on your charts, as there were no major changes to the pattern.
On the charts without the left/right charts you yo, do pattern,yo do center stitches,yo do pattern yo and edge stitches just as you did for the first chart.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

DanaKay said:


> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a reality check at this point - I'm beginning chart 5 of shawlette. Because there is only one chart for both sides I believe that I should have 209 stitches on my needles (end of chart 4) and there will be a total of 4 yarn overs in row 1 of chart 5 for a total of 213 stitches and another 4 YOs on row 3. I should begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches... I initially read (and knitted) the 1st row of chart 5 as "yo, knit to the end, yo" instead of "yo, knit to marker, yo, k1, yo, knit to end, yo". Please just confirm that the latter part of the last sentence is correct and that my numbers are correct above........ After being comfortable with 2 charts per row, my mind had one of it's rare moments of panic. Many Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You should have 209 stitches at the end of Chart 3. That's from my test pattern. I don't think it would be different on your charts, as there were no major changes to the pattern.
> On the charts without the left/right charts you yo, do pattern,yo do center stitches,yo do pattern yo and edge stitches just as you did for the first chart.
Click to expand...

I believe all is well (or will be once I pick up the missing "yo"s). It's good to know that I came to the same conclusion....! talk about feeling like a "yo yo" sometimes..... Thank you DanaKay


----------



## stevieland

I. Heart Knitting said:


> I need a reality check at this point - I'm beginning chart 5 of shawlette. Because there is only one chart for both sides I believe that I should have 209 stitches on my needles (end of chart 4) and there will be a total of 4 yarn overs in row 1 of chart 5 for a total of 213 stitches and another 4 YOs on row 3. I should begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches... I initially read (and knitted) the 1st row of chart 5 as "yo, knit to the end, yo" instead of "yo, knit to marker, yo, k1, yo, knit to end, yo". Please just confirm that the latter part of the last sentence is correct and that my numbers are correct above........ After being comfortable with 2 charts per row, my mind had one of it's rare moments of panic. Many Thanks!


You are 100% correct in all your suppositions. You may know already, but you can fix those missing YOs on either side of the center stitch without frogging. Let me know if you need a video link.

Edit to add: I see we posted at exactly the same time. I'm glad you are cool now.


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> .....I choose to think of the first efforts as successsful practice rather than failed efforts -  Debi


You poor thing! But I admire your excellent attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

stevieland said:


> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a reality check at this point - I'm beginning chart 5 of shawlette. Because there is only one chart for both sides I believe that I should have 209 stitches on my needles (end of chart 4) and there will be a total of 4 yarn overs in row 1 of chart 5 for a total of 213 stitches and another 4 YOs on row 3. I should begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches... I initially read (and knitted) the 1st row of chart 5 as "yo, knit to the end, yo" instead of "yo, knit to marker, yo, k1, yo, knit to end, yo". Please just confirm that the latter part of the last sentence is correct and that my numbers are correct above........ After being comfortable with 2 charts per row, my mind had one of it's rare moments of panic. Many Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% correct in all your suppositions. You may know already, but you can fix those missing YOs on either side of the center stitch without frogging. Let me know if you need a video link.
> 
> Edit to add: I see we posted at exactly the same time. I'm glad you are cool now.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'd love the link for the missing YOs. I would have to go back to rows 1 and 3. Can I go back to row 1 (without frogging to add the YOs having already knitted rows 1 - 4? If not with my now cleared head I can frog back if I must.... thanks for the confirmation.... and the link!


----------



## mamared1949

OMG. I finally got through line 15 of chart 5. I have spent the last 2 days putting it in and taking it out. I had some kind of mental block about it. But I finally did it.


----------



## jacobb

mamared1949 said:


> OMG. I finally got through line 15 of chart 5. I have spent the last 2 days putting it in and taking it out. I had some kind of mental block about it. But I finally did it.


Congratulations! Perseverance wins the day.


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> OMG. I finally got through line 15 of chart 5. I have spent the last 2 days putting it in and taking it out. I had some kind of mental block about it. But I finally did it.


YAY!!! I knew you could!



I. Heart Knitting said:


> Yes, I'd love the link for the missing YOs. I would have to go back to rows 1 and 3. Can I go back to row 1 (without frogging to add the YOs having already knitted rows 1 - 4? If not with my now cleared head I can frog back if I must.... thanks for the confirmation.... and the link!


Check it out--magic! You sure can just add those missing YOs back from Row 1 with no frogging.






Good luck!


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

stevieland said:


> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I finally got through line 15 of chart 5. I have spent the last 2 days putting it in and taking it out. I had some kind of mental block about it. But I finally did it.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! I knew you could!
> 
> 
> 
> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd love the link for the missing YOs. I would have to go back to rows 1 and 3. Can I go back to row 1 (without frogging to add the YOs having already knitted rows 1 - 4? If not with my now cleared head I can frog back if I must.... thanks for the confirmation.... and the link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check it out--magic! You sure can just add those missing YOs back from Row 1 with no frogging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

That is jaw dropping amazing! Will try after dinner....


----------



## itzzbarb

Thank you so much for that video.....very good to know!


----------



## GrannyGoode

Hi, y'all! My Madelinetosh Merino Lt, color FORESTRY, and Dreamz 32" circ needle size #5 arrived, been busy studying charts, etc., and have poked my head in the KP Alex KAL door now and then. . . but have not started my own Alexandra yet. One tsunami after another at home.

I thank God for all of you wonderful ladies! Will Rogers said, "A stranger is a friend I haven't met yet." Well, the 'stranger' phase is no more, and I think of you as friends as I learn from you and listen to the bantering and all. I'll be back, sticks at the ready. 

I even had my charts hard-laminated at Staples and bought yellow, blue and green highlighting tape from WEBS. Also bought a nice clipboard to hold the charts. xo


----------



## rozzi80

I finally got my yarn and I am casting on tonight! Woo Whoooo!!!


----------



## knitgirl389

I cant wait to see your shawl the color sounds divine!


GrannyGoode said:


> Hi, y'all! My Madelinetosh Merino Lt, color FORESTRY, and Dreamz 32" circ needle size #5 arrived, been busy studying charts, etc., and have poked my head in the KP Alex KAL door now and then. . . but have not started my own Alexandra yet. One tsunami after another at home.
> 
> I thank God for all of you wonderful ladies! Will Rogers said, "A stranger is a friend I haven't met yet." Well, the 'stranger' phase is no more, and I think of you as friends as I learn from you and listen to the bantering and all. I'll be back, sticks at the ready.
> 
> I even had my charts hard-laminated at Staples and bought yellow, blue and green highlighting tape from WEBS. Also bought a nice clipboard to hold the charts. xo


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

I. Heart Knitting said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I finally got through line 15 of chart 5. I have spent the last 2 days putting it in and taking it out. I had some kind of mental block about it. But I finally did it.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! I knew you could!
> 
> 
> 
> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd love the link for the missing YOs. I would have to go back to rows 1 and 3. Can I go back to row 1 (without frogging to add the YOs having already knitted rows 1 - 4? If not with my now cleared head I can frog back if I must.... thanks for the confirmation.... and the link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check it out--magic! You sure can just add those missing YOs back from Row 1 with no frogging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is jaw dropping amazing! Will try after dinner....
Click to expand...

So Here's what I did. The original problem was that I had not YOverd (?) on rows 1 and 3 of chart 5 (shawlette) before the marker and middle stitch and after the marker which followed the middle stitch for a total of 4 missing stitches. In this case I followed the video and counted down 4 rows to "row 1". I inserted the hook and worked my way up to row 4. (I put it on a marker so I can slide it onto the needle when I knit row 5.) I also had to recover the YOs I didn't do on row 3. So I go down 1 row to row 3 between the new stitches I created from row 1 and the marker before the middle stitch. I create the stitch the same way and once again I use a split marker to hold this stitch until I come to it and slide it onto the needle. Then I repeat it on the other side. I have picked up the 4 stitches in total. Now I can begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches.......... and sin no more...... How does that sound Dee?


----------



## britgirl

I. Heart Knitting said:


> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I finally got through line 15 of chart 5. I have spent the last 2 days putting it in and taking it out. I had some kind of mental block about it. But I finally did it.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! I knew you could!
> 
> 
> 
> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd love the link for the missing YOs. I would have to go back to rows 1 and 3. Can I go back to row 1 (without frogging to add the YOs having already knitted rows 1 - 4? If not with my now cleared head I can frog back if I must.... thanks for the confirmation.... and the link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check it out--magic! You sure can just add those missing YOs back from Row 1 with no frogging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is jaw dropping amazing! Will try after dinner....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Here's what I did. The original problem was that I had not YOverd (?) on rows 1 and 3 of chart 5 (shawlette) before the marker and middle stitch and after the marker which followed the middle stitch for a total of 4 missing stitches. In this case I followed the video and counted down 4 rows to "row 1". I inserted the hook and worked my way up to row 4. (I put it on a marker so I can slide it onto the needle when I knit row 5.) I also had to recover the YOs I didn't do on row 3. So I go down 1 row to row 3 between the new stitches I created from row 1 and the marker before the middle stitch. I create the stitch the same way and once again I use a split marker to hold this stitch until I come to it and slide it onto the needle. Then I repeat it on the other side. I have picked up the 4 stitches in total. Now I can begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches.......... and sin no more...... How does that sound Dee?
Click to expand...

Boy, you really have been practising! Something new you learned and put to good use. I took a look at that video too and was really impressed. Lace knitting is not so intimidating when there are all these handy techniques around.
Sue


----------



## funthreads623

Dee, we got a nice scale at our office supply store (Office Depot) that was not that much, maybe half....it works great for me...it does both ounces and grams.



stevieland said:


> jjpiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so excited about knitting this shawlette and getting it finished. HOWEVER, I have 60 stitches left to bind off and NO MORE YARN. I knew I would cut it close with the Madelinetosh Light, but I am usually a pretty tight knitter so didn't want to go down a needle size. I called the yarn shop to hold another skein. Guess I will have another scarf in that color. Do have an idea for it already.  Not a shawl, just a scarf.
> 
> It's a 35 mile drive and I have an appointment in that area next week. Guess it will have to wait.
> 
> Jane in WI
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, just frog back that row and bind off on the last right side row. It won't look that much different, really. Or you can put the previous row 25 back on the needles and bind off on Row 26. I feel your pain, though!
> 
> And now, this brings me to the fact that anyone who can afford it should really buy a yarn scale if you don't have one. They are like 19-30 bucks USD--here is one on KnitPicks, but you can google "yarn scale", and there is a really nice one by Escali that I have.
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Scale__D80633.html
> 
> That way, you can weigh your skeins before and after ever row as you are getting to the end and you'll see if you are cutting is so close that you might have to bind off a row earlier or so.
Click to expand...


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

britgirl said:


> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. I finally got through line 15 of chart 5. I have spent the last 2 days putting it in and taking it out. I had some kind of mental block about it. But I finally did it.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! I knew you could!
> 
> 
> 
> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd love the link for the missing YOs. I would have to go back to rows 1 and 3. Can I go back to row 1 (without frogging to add the YOs having already knitted rows 1 - 4? If not with my now cleared head I can frog back if I must.... thanks for the confirmation.... and the link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check it out--magic! You sure can just add those missing YOs back from Row 1 with no frogging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is jaw dropping amazing! Will try after dinner....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Here's what I did. The original problem was that I had not YOverd (?) on rows 1 and 3 of chart 5 (shawlette) before the marker and middle stitch and after the marker which followed the middle stitch for a total of 4 missing stitches. In this case I followed the video and counted down 4 rows to "row 1". I inserted the hook and worked my way up to row 4. (I put it on a marker so I can slide it onto the needle when I knit row 5.) I also had to recover the YOs I didn't do on row 3. So I go down 1 row to row 3 between the new stitches I created from row 1 and the marker before the middle stitch. I create the stitch the same way and once again I use a split marker to hold this stitch until I come to it and slide it onto the needle. Then I repeat it on the other side. I have picked up the 4 stitches in total. Now I can begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches.......... and sin no more...... How does that sound Dee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy, you really have been practising! Something new you learned and put to good use. I took a look at that video too and was really impressed. Lace knitting is not so intimidating when there are all these handy techniques around.
> Sue
Click to expand...

It's a tight squeeze making another stitch between the first one I did and the marker..... Yes Britgirl, I've sure been getting a lot of practice. It's the first time I've used charts exclusively and without the ease of knitting back and forth for at least half of the shawl. All lace knitting takes getting used to...... This has been a wonderful challenge and it ain't over yet.

BTW, my nephews are Brits.... born and raised in Bristol. I did make it my business to teach them how to speak "American" with a Bronx. My brother promptly dropped his when he decided to marry an angel he met nearly 40 years ago in England. The boys would say as children, that they spoke Bristolian.... and laugh at my brother's (their dad's) affected fake "English" accent. Hope you still have yours! My friends couldn't wait to hear them speak when they were children.... Oh well, they're young men now and they've done us proud......


----------



## stevieland

I. Heart Knitting said:


> So Here's what I did. The original problem was that I had not YOverd (?) on rows 1 and 3 of chart 5 (shawlette) before the marker and middle stitch and after the marker which followed the middle stitch for a total of 4 missing stitches. In this case I followed the video and counted down 4 rows to "row 1". I inserted the hook and worked my way up to row 4. (I put it on a marker so I can slide it onto the needle when I knit row 5.) I also had to recover the YOs I didn't do on row 3. So I go down 1 row to row 3 between the new stitches I created from row 1 and the marker before the middle stitch. I create the stitch the same way and once again I use a split marker to hold this stitch until I come to it and slide it onto the needle. Then I repeat it on the other side. I have picked up the 4 stitches in total. Now I can begin row 5 with a total of 217 stitches.......... and sin no more...... How does that sound Dee?


You sound like you have it under control. Good for you.

That technique is so useful. I am notorious for missing YOs all the time. Since I don't count, or, to be frank, pay that much attention to what I'm doing half the time since I'm usually watching TV or doing work related paperwork while I'm knitting lace, those kinds of fix-its are life savers for me.


----------



## funthreads623

hi all; just checking in with my progress, going slow, but no frogging! I am now on the second repeat of chart 3, and I am loving this new yarn...it is alpaca, cashmere, and silk; it is tonal charcoal...just read the post above about the grays...I was thinking that since I wear a lot of purple that this color would be good...it had been advertised as having some "eggplant"; but, no purple, just all shades of dark gray. I think it will be great, and I love this pattern!


----------



## stevieland

I. Heart Knitting said:


> It's a tight squeeze making another stitch between the first one I did and the marker.....


For anyone who is using this technique, once you knit a few rows, go back and redistribute the tension from stitches on the same row about 10 stitches away, pulling a little yarn from each stitch as you go across back to where it is really tight, evening up as you go. You won't even be able to tell when it's blocked.

I do this every time before I block, taking a look at my finished work and if I see a big wonky stitch that is just not pretty enough, I pull it tighter and redistribute it across the row until everything looks perfect enough for my admittedly obsessive self. :wink:


----------



## DanaKay

Random information:
USA daylight saving starts this Saturday. Spring forward.

Cell phone number list have been released to telemarketers, etc.

The Do Not Call number to have your cell removed from this list is: 1-888-382-1222. You must use the cell phone with the number you want to have removed.

On the Alexandra front......You all seem to have it well in hand and are progressing nicely. Knit On!


----------



## -knitter

DanaKay said:


> Random information:
> 
> Cell phone number list have been released to telemarketers, etc.
> 
> The Do Not Call number to have your cell removed from this list is: 1-888-382-1222. You must use the cell phone with the number you want to have removed.
> 
> Is this true? New? Last time I looked it up on Snopes, it was false.


----------



## nanciann

-knitter said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random information:
> 
> Cell phone number list have been released to telemarketers, etc.
> 
> The Do Not Call number to have your cell removed from this list is: 1-888-382-1222. You must use the cell phone with the number you want to have removed.
> 
> Is this true? New? Last time I looked it up on Snopes, it was false.
> 
> 
> 
> Snopes is still listing it as False.
Click to expand...


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

stevieland said:


> I. Heart Knitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tight squeeze making another stitch between the first one I did and the marker.....
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who is using this technique, once you knit a few rows, go back and redistribute the tension from stitches on the same row about 10 stitches away, pulling a little yarn from each stitch as you go across back to where it is really tight, evening up as you go. You won't even be able to tell when it's blocked.
> 
> I do this every time before I block, taking a look at my finished work and if I see a big wonky stitch that is just not pretty enough, I pull it tighter and redistribute it across the row until everything looks perfect enough for my
> admittedly obsessive self. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for this! It puts my mind at ease because I can see how difficult it's going to be just to transfer the stitches from the split ring to the needle. Pulling the stitch was one thing but doing it again right next to the first one was a bit tricky. Wish I had used Handmaiden for it's stretchability! Just kidding! I can't believe how generous you have been with all of us. I've learned a lot and you've been so responsive to all!


----------



## SandyC

I have had a real hard time with Alexandra, The first couple charts went really well and then I did chart 3 once fine, but on the second time on chart 3 I really don't know what happened. I could not make any thing make sense of any of it I'm sure I did something crazy. Well I frogged it all out and started it several times more and got so discouraged with it. So I decided to take it all out again and do the shawlette in stead of the large shawl. I think if I can get this down then I will do the larger one. I sort of feel like a failure because I just could not seem to do this shawl. the stress level was to high. But I am going to do the Shawlette, so wish me luck


----------



## knitgirl389

SandyC said:


> I have had a real hard time with Alexandra, The first couple charts went really well and then I did chart 3 once fine, but on the second time on chart 3 I really don't know what happened. I could not make any thing make sense of any of it I'm sure I did something crazy. Well I frogged it all out and started it several times more and got so discouraged with it. So I decided to take it all out again and do the shawlette in stead of the large shawl. I think if I can get this down then I will do the larger one. I sort of feel like a failure because I just could not seem to do this shawl. the stress level was to high. But I am going to do the Shawlette, so wish me luck


good luck cant wait to see your shawlette


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> I have had a real hard time with Alexandra, The first couple charts went really well and then I did chart 3 once fine, but on the second time on chart 3 I really don't know what happened. I could not make any thing make sense of any of it I'm sure I did something crazy. Well I frogged it all out and started it several times more and got so discouraged with it. So I decided to take it all out again and do the shawlette in stead of the large shawl. I think if I can get this down then I will do the larger one. I sort of feel like a failure because I just could not seem to do this shawl. the stress level was to high. But I am going to do the Shawlette, so wish me luck


Oh Sandy, I'm so sorry! Please be sure to put your lifeline after every chart this time. I feel so bad that Chart 3 was fine the first time but not the second. Maybe take a day off so you don't get too frustrated.

YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.

May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.

Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?

I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?


----------



## CathyAnn

SandyC said:


> I have had a real hard time with Alexandra, The first couple charts went really well and then I did chart 3 once fine, but on the second time on chart 3 I really don't know what happened. I could not make any thing make sense of any of it I'm sure I did something crazy. Well I frogged it all out and started it several times more and got so discouraged with it. So I decided to take it all out again and do the shawlette in stead of the large shawl. I think if I can get this down then I will do the larger one. I sort of feel like a failure because I just could not seem to do this shawl. the stress level was to high. But I am going to do the Shawlette, so wish me luck


SandyC, I don't know if this will help, but when I am having a hard time and just can't seem to figure it out, it's usually because I'm tired. Then I have to put my knitting down and come back later, usually the next day when I'm rested. Also, for me, the biggest help is to just knit very slowly, knitting a repeat, check it, knit it again, check it, and so on, across the row. That usually helps me get past that spot that I seem to have a hard time with.

Good luck with the shawlette. I know it'll turn out beautifully!


----------



## -knitter

YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.

May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.

Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?

I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?[/quote]

What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us!


----------



## -knitter

-knitter said:


> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?


What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us![/quote]

Don't know why it didn't "quote"!?!


----------



## DanaKay

Sorry if the do not call thing isn't right. 
My cousin sent it to me, and I thought I'd pass it on. I usually never do that. I didn't try the web site for it. That is to be: http://www.donotcall.com or org. I don't remember. Will have to check it out.


----------



## sharonbartsch

-knitter said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us!
Click to expand...

Don't know why it didn't "quote"!?![/quote]

Well this brilliant, tenacious little princess is having a really tough time living up to her title....wow...I thought I could knit.....whats happened???

I just cant get through chart 2...have been working on it all day...and cant get the right number of stitches ........
Oh well tomorrow is a new one huh?


----------



## agnescr

sharonbartsch said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing
> 
> any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know why it didn't "quote"!?!
Click to expand...

Well this brilliant, tenacious little princess is having a really tough time living up to her title....wow...I thought I could knit.....whats happened???

I just cant get through chart 2...have been working on it all day...and cant get the right number of stitches ........
Oh well tomorrow is a new one huh?[/quote]

Take a break from shawl .....knit something simple then then go back to shawl I find that often helps,it's not a race


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a real hard time with Alexandra, The first couple charts went really well and then I did chart 3 once fine, but on the second time on chart 3 I really don't know what happened. I could not make any thing make sense of any of it I'm sure I did something crazy. Well I frogged it all out and started it several times more and got so discouraged with it. So I decided to take it all out again and do the shawlette in stead of the large shawl. I think if I can get this down then I will do the larger one. I sort of feel like a failure because I just could not seem to do this shawl. the stress level was to high. But I am going to do the Shawlette, so wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> SandyC, I don't know if this will help, but when I am having a hard time and just can't seem to figure it out, it's usually because I'm tired. Then I have to put my knitting down and come back later, usually the next day when I'm rested. Also, for me, the biggest help is to just knit very slowly, knitting a repeat, check it, knit it again, check it, and so on, across the row. That usually helps me get past that spot that I seem to have a hard time with.
> 
> Good luck with the shawlette. I know it'll turn out beautifully!
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about knitting when you are tired. That is definitely when I make lots of mistakes, miscount etc. I also just put it down and come back to it later.

Sue


----------



## Bethknits79

That's why I haven't been able to knit much on it lately. I have been so tired from this cold and I don't like to knit lace when I am tired. A good sleep always helps!!


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know why it didn't "quote"!?!
Click to expand...

Well this brilliant, tenacious little princess is having a really tough time living up to her title....wow...I thought I could knit.....whats happened???

I just cant get through chart 2...have been working on it all day...and cant get the right number of stitches ........
Oh well tomorrow is a new one huh?[/quote]

What seems to be the problem? Are your columns lining up okay? Are you working on the shawl or shawlette size?

With this design, the columns help you keep track of the pattern, but is is easy to mess them up if you forget the decrease on either side of them.

Good luck, I hope after a night's sleep your mind will be refreshed.


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing
> 
> any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know why it didn't "quote"!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this brilliant, tenacious little princess is having a really tough time living up to her title....wow...I thought I could knit.....whats happened???
> 
> I just cant get through chart 2...have been working on it all day...and cant get the right number of stitches ........
> Oh well tomorrow is a new one huh?
Click to expand...

Take a break from shawl .....knit something simple then then go back to shawl I find that often helps,it's not a race

[/quote]
What seems to be the problem? Are your columns lining up okay? Are you working on the shawl or shawlette size?

With this design, the columns help you keep track of the pattern, but is is easy to mess them up if you forget the decrease on either side of them.

Good luck, I hope after a night's sleep your mind will be refreshed.


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> Well this brilliant, tenacious little princess is having a really tough time living up to her title....wow...I thought I could knit.....whats happened???
> 
> I just cant get through chart 2...have been working on it all day...and cant get the right number of stitches ........
> Oh well tomorrow is a new one huh?


What seems to be the problem? Are your columns lining up okay? Are you working on the shawl or shawlette size?

With this design, the columns help you keep track of the pattern, but is is easy to mess them up if you forget the decrease on either side of them.

Good luck, I hope after a night's sleep your mind will be refreshed.


----------



## EqLady

Row 5 of chart 3 got me - I blinked at the wrong time, thought I had missed a stitch, tried to go back, wound up a stitch short. Tinked that row and the previous purl row. Got that last pattern row fixed and put it away for the night. Lessons, lessons, lessons!


----------



## MEknitter

stevieland said:


> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?


Okay, Dee!  I have to tell you that it is so nice to have a personal cheerleader! Thank you! Sometimes it's hard maintain perspective.

I have to agree with everyone who says to slow down and take it a step at a time. I hit a bad patch with the second Chart 3 on the shawlette and had to walk away for awhile. Then I decided that: 1) I can usually only knit at night 2) I'm usually tired 3) I don't want to give up knitting the Alexandra, so 4) I'm going to do whatever I have to do to minimize mistakes, and, for me, that means markers after every repeat and check my count. I've caught a couple of missed yo's that way, and it's been much easier for me. Now I'm halfway through Chart 4 - yay! Just like the Little Engine That Could: "I think I can, I think I can..." :-D


----------



## knitgirl389

MEknitter said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Dee!  I have to tell you that it is so nice to have a personal cheerleader! Thank you! Sometimes it's hard maintain perspective.
> 
> I have to agree with everyone who says to slow down and take it a step at a time. I hit a bad patch with the second Chart 3 on the shawlette and had to walk away for awhile. Then I decided that: 1) I can usually only knit at night 2) I'm usually tired 3) I don't want to give up knitting the Alexandra, so 4) I'm going to do whatever I have to do to minimize mistakes, and, for me, that means markers after every repeat and check my count. I've caught a couple of missed yo's that way, and it's been much easier for me. Now I'm halfway through Chart 4 - yay! Just like the Little Engine That Could: "I think I can, I think I can..." :-D
Click to expand...

Way to go!


----------



## agnescr

completed chart 3 on Alexandra chart 4 here I come


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a real hard time with Alexandra, The first couple charts went really well and then I did chart 3 once fine, but on the second time on chart 3 I really don't know what happened. I could not make any thing make sense of any of it I'm sure I did something crazy. Well I frogged it all out and started it several times more and got so discouraged with it. So I decided to take it all out again and do the shawlette in stead of the large shawl. I think if I can get this down then I will do the larger one. I sort of feel like a failure because I just could not seem to do this shawl. the stress level was to high. But I am going to do the Shawlette, so wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sandy, I'm so sorry! Please be sure to put your lifeline after every chart this time. I feel so bad that Chart 3 was fine the first time but not the second. Maybe take a day off so you don't get too frustrated.
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
Click to expand...

Well guess failure wasn't the right word but I just hate to let anything get the best of me! I am working on the Shawlette and it seems to be going really well. Now I almost wished I hate persevered with the large shawl but maybe I just needed to step back a little try the Shawl next time. Am really enjoying the shawlette. Thanks so much for all the encouragement from everyone. This site is the best thing I have ever come across, even though I don't respond always I do read every post and the folk on here are the BEST! Everybody is always so willing to do for others, it is heartwarming. Thanks to all


----------



## jan1ce

Yay!! Just finished chart 5. Now on to the last one. Must order the yarn for the Shawlette  :lol: 

Love this KAL, and you as well Dee, and of course the Shawlettes...... This is getting to sound like an acceptance speech for an Oscar, I'd better shut up now LOL

Jan xx


----------



## knitgirl389

agnes its beautiful!


----------



## nanciann

Agnescr your shawl is looking great. It is going to be beautiful. Actually it is now....just think what it will look like when it's blocked and all prettied up....(don't know if that's a word but you know what I mean).


----------



## knitgirl389

jan1ce said:


> Yay!! Just finished chart 5. Now on to the last one. Must order the yarn for the Shawlette  :lol:
> 
> Love this KAL, and you as well Dee, and of course the Shawlettes...... This is getting to sound like an acceptance speech for an Oscar, I'd better shut up now LOL
> 
> Jan xx


LOL! its all Dees fault she has turned us all into knitting stars!
cant wait to see your finished shawl Jan!


----------



## stevieland

Sorry everybody about the triple post from earlier. That is what happens when one gets out of bed, immediately walks 4 feet to the computer and start typing stuff before one has even has had coffee or taken ear plugs out. 



agnescr said:


> completed chart 3 on Alexandra chart 4 here I come


That is stunning. I cannot wait to see this one blocked and finished up. It looks amazing already! What a great color.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Agnescr - nice shawl - is it baby blue I'm seeing? My eyes arn't good today so not sure what I am seeing colourwise. Giving them a rest for a couple of days. Up to halfway mark in second repeat of chart 3. Got house chores to do.


----------



## agnescr

BlueButterfly said:


> Agnescr - nice shawl - is it baby blue I'm seeing? My eyes arn't good today so not sure what I am seeing colourwise. Giving them a rest for a couple of days. Up to halfway mark in second repeat of chart 3. Got house chores to do.


It's knitpicks Gloss fingering 70%merino 30%silk the colour is Sea Spray


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thanks. Maybe I will ge me some of that in a month or two. Just too backed up with stuff right now.


----------



## jan1ce

Hi I saw this on eBay and I'm thinking of doing the shawlette, according to the length I'm going to be one yard short :roll: what do you think, will I have enough??

Jan xx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200713594730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Hi I saw this on eBay and I'm thinking of doing the shawlette, according to the length I'm going to be one yard short :roll: what do you think, will I have enough??
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200713594730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


That looks like it says 459 yards, right? The shawlette only takes between 420 abd 460, and you should be right in the middle probably if you are not a loose knitter. Use US5s like the pattern and you should be good to go... :thumbup:


----------



## kac47874

jan1ce said:


> Yay!! Just finished chart 5. Now on to the last one. Must order the yarn for the Shawlette  :lol:
> 
> Love this KAL, and you as well Dee, and of course the Shawlettes...... This is getting to sound like an acceptance speech for an Oscar, I'd better shut up now LOL
> 
> Jan xx


An Oscar, or an Alexandra? 

Kathy


----------



## DanaKay

Agnescr, What a great color! Your shawlette is looking wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## MEknitter

Agnes, your shawl is beautiful and what a lovely color! Looks like Spring.


----------



## DanaKay

jan1ce said:


> Hi I saw this on eBay and I'm thinking of doing the shawlette, according to the length I'm going to be one yard short :roll: what do you think, will I have enough??
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200713594730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I used 435 yards for my shawlette with the tosh light on US 5/3.75mm needles.


----------



## jan1ce

kac47874 said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! Just finished chart 5. Now on to the last one. Must order the yarn for the Shawlette  :lol:
> 
> Love this KAL, and you as well Dee, and of course the Shawlettes...... This is getting to sound like an acceptance speech for an Oscar, I'd better shut up now LOL
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> 
> 
> An Oscar, or an Alexandra?
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...

LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MEknitter

I was on elann.com to see what they have in fingering weight yarns. In addition to the Peruvian Baby Silk (which looks beautiful!), they have a 100% cotton called Lustrado. It looks very pretty, but I'm not sure if that would work for a lace shawl/shawlette? What do you think?


----------



## jan1ce

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I saw this on eBay and I'm thinking of doing the shawlette, according to the length I'm going to be one yard short :roll: what do you think, will I have enough??
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200713594730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it says 459 yards, right? The shawlette only takes between 420 abd 460, and you should be right in the middle probably if you are not a loose knitter. Use US5s like the pattern and you should be good to go... :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I am a loose knitter, should I go down a size??


----------



## jan1ce

DanaKay said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I saw this on eBay and I'm thinking of doing the shawlette, according to the length I'm going to be one yard short :roll: what do you think, will I have enough??
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200713594730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I used 435 yards for my shawlette with the tosh light on US 5/3.75mm needles.
Click to expand...

Thanks DanaKay, I was just a bit concerned because I ran out knitting the Ashton. I am a loose knitter.

Jan xx


----------



## DanaKay

Jan, you could do a swatch, but if I knew I knitted loose, then yes I would feel confident on going down a size in needle


----------



## jan1ce

DanaKay said:


> Jan, you could do a swatch, but if I knew I knitted loose, then yes I would feel confident on going down a size in needle


Thanks DanaKay I think that's what I'll do but wont it mean I need more yarn?

J xx


----------



## knitgirl389

jan1ce said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan, you could do a swatch, but if I knew I knitted loose, then yes I would feel confident on going down a size in needle
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DanaKay I think that's what I'll do but wont it mean I need more yarn?
> 
> J xx
Click to expand...

jan I used tosh merino light and size 4 needles I too am a loose knitter I had plenty of yarn left over....Dana is right though a swatch will tell you for sure.


----------



## DanaKay

Jan, I don't think you will need more yarn. You are well within the suggested yarn amount needed. Dee only used 410 yards for hers, but then I think she has some magic dust sprinkled on her by the fairies! :lol:


----------



## jan1ce

DanaKay said:


> Jan, I don't think you will need more yarn. You are well within the suggested yarn amount needed. Dee only used 410 yards for hers, but then I think she has some magic dust sprinkled on her by the fairies! :lol:


I could definitely do with some of that!! LOL :lol: :lol: 
OK I think I'm going to order the yarn and keep my fingers crossed I have enough (will make knitting a bit difficult though).

Thanks for all your help.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

knitgirl389 said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jan, you could do a swatch, but if I knew I knitted loose, then yes I would feel confident on going down a size in needle
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DanaKay I think that's what I'll do but wont it mean I need more yarn?
> 
> J xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jan I used tosh merino light and size 4 needles I too am a loose knitter I had plenty of yarn left over....Dana is right though a swatch will tell you for sure.
Click to expand...

knitgirl389 thanks for your input, I'd love to use the Tosh Yarn but it's impossible to get over here. Wish me luck, here we go!!

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I saw this on eBay and I'm thinking of doing the shawlette, according to the length I'm going to be one yard short :roll: what do you think, will I have enough??
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200713594730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I used 435 yards for my shawlette with the tosh light on US 5/3.75mm needles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks DanaKay, I was just a bit concerned because I ran out knitting the Ashton. I am a loose knitter.
> 
> Jan xx
Click to expand...

Jan, remind me what yarn you used for the Ashton and the yardage/weight per skein.


----------



## jan1ce

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I saw this on eBay and I'm thinking of doing the shawlette, according to the length I'm going to be one yard short :roll: what do you think, will I have enough??
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200713594730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I used 435 yards for my shawlette with the tosh light on US 5/3.75mm needles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks DanaKay, I was just a bit concerned because I ran out knitting the Ashton. I am a loose knitter.
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jan, remind me what yarn you used for the Ashton and the yardage/weight per skein.
Click to expand...

Hi Dee,

It was Trekking (XXL) sock yarn 75% new wool 25% Nylon. 100gms 459 yds.

Jan xx


----------



## Northernrobin

knittingnewbie said:


> I'm using Cascade Heritage Silk the color is Cerulean-it's a dark blue-green color.


 that is my favorite color..just stopped by to say hello to my Ashton KAL pals.. I have tendonitis..managed to skirt it with the Ashton by rationing knitting time..but slipped on my next project..a pair of socks. Now, while resting I am exploring spinning..slowly.

My advise..work up to knitting a long time slowly ( do not knit for hours every day unless you are already do so without repercussions). ..take a lot of breaks..if you have pain stop ASAP...go to revelry and join "crafting with Carpal tunnel" and learn about ice dipping...this stopped my pain in about 4 days..after rest and pain pills did nothing. I have lace yarn in my stash and ambitions to make more shawls..but not now..later...after more rest.


----------



## PATCHER

Well, I'm taking the plunge. I just ordered my yarn and needles for a shawl. I have decided to do the Ashton first as I have learned so much from the KAL for that one by reading all of the postings. Markers, life lines, picking up forgotten yo's, etc. I am using Knit Picks Stroll Tonal Sock Yarn in Winetasting. I want a shawl to wear with my Red Hat outfits and this color will be perfect. My needles are size 5 interchangable wooden with 32 inch cable. I accept feedback graciously from all, good or critical ( there is no " bad").


----------



## nanciann

Oh those colors of Winetasting...Burgundy, violet, ruby, raspberry, purple, violet. They sound good enough to eat. 
I can't wait to see what your shawl looks like...Yummy!


----------



## rozzi80

Well, it took me most of last evening to hand wind one hank of yarn, so I did not get to cast on until this morning. I only had a few minutes to work on it before a series of errands and appointments, so I am just now sitting down to start. 

I am doing a full shawl on US 5 needles. I am using Knit Picks Shadow Tonal in the Golden Glow colorway. Already, I am in love with the colors in the yarn. Pale yellows that shade into a pale warm peachy pink. Yummmmmmm.

I'll check in later, but I have some knitting to do!!!!!


----------



## knitgirl389

nanciann said:


> Oh those colors of Winetasting...Burgundy, violet, ruby, raspberry, purple, violet. They sound good enough to eat.
> I can't wait to see what your shawl looks like...Yummy!


uhhh huhhh making me hungry!


----------



## knitgirl389

rozzi80 said:


> Well, it took me most of last evening to hand wind one hank of yarn, so I did not get to cast on until this morning. I only had a few minutes to work on it before a series of errands and appointments, so I am just now sitting down to start.
> 
> I am doing a full shawl on US 5 needles. I am using Knit Picks Shadow Tonal in the Golden Glow colorway. Already, I am in love with the colors in the yarn. Pale yellows that shade into a pale warm peachy pink. Yummmmmmm.
> 
> I'll check in later, but I have some knitting to do!!!!!


sounds beautiful!


----------



## umozabeads

Yes it is true, called the number and registered my number. It is a federal number


----------



## britgirl

PATCHER said:


> Well, I'm taking the plunge. I just ordered my yarn and needles for a shawl. I have decided to do the Ashton first as I have learned so much from the KAL for that one by reading all of the postings. Markers, life lines, picking up forgotten yo's, etc. I am using Knit Picks Stroll Tonal Sock Yarn in Winetasting. I want a shawl to wear with my Red Hat outfits and this color will be perfect. My needles are size 5 interchangable wooden with 32 inch cable. I accept feedback graciously from all, good or critical ( there is no " bad").


I knitted my Alexandra shawlette in the Stroll Tonal and was very happy with it. Will be anxious to see how yours looks with that colourway as I have picked that out to knit for my oldest daughter.

If you have read through all the postings that is fantastic and I am sure will be very helpful. It was up to page 134 when I started my Ashton, and I read all through it, even copied up and printed the ones I thought really helpful, and they were. You will do fine.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

I'm about midway through the second repeat of Chart 3 for my second Alexandra shawlette. Not sure if I will finish that chart before I leave, but I have made good progress and have something ready to pick up later. 

Was wondering how Alpaca sportsweight would work wih either the Alexandra or Ashton shawlette. I have met a gal at my local Knitting Guild, who is also a KP member and she is going home to Bolivia and offered to bring me back some Alpaca. It is sportsweight, 130 yds per 50 gm ball and gauge 6-7 sts = 1" on US2-5. I have taken a wild guess that 5 balls would be sufficient for either shawlette.

Does anyone know how that would work?

Sue


----------



## marimom

PROBLEM, PROBLEM. PROBLEM I am on Row 15 of Chart 3. I k my 3 edge,yo,k1,k2tog,k1,yo,k2tog,k1,k2tog,and when I get to the yo,k1,yo, I have an extra stitch before I begin it. I have the correct amount of stitches on my needle 31 plus 3. I have k the extra stitch with the k2tog before it, but when I do row 17 the same thing happens. So is there anything I can do (besids frogging)? This shawl has been a real piece of work for me. Ha, Ha. I never thought it would be so difficult after 54 years of knitting.


----------



## stevieland

marimom said:


> PROBLEM, PROBLEM. PROBLEM I am on Row 15 of Chart 3. I k my 3 edge,yo,k1,k2tog,k1,yo,k2tog,k1,k2tog,and when I get to the yo,k1,yo, I have an extra stitch before I begin it. I have the correct amount of stitches on my needle 31 plus 3. I have k the extra stitch with the k2tog before it, but when I do row 17 the same thing happens. So is there anything I can do (besids frogging)? This shawl has been a real piece of work for me. Ha, Ha. I never thought it would be so difficult after 54 years of knitting.


I am at work with lots of customers, but as soon as I have a chance I will look at the charts and see if I can determine your problem..


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

Not being sure I have enough to finish shawlette with Tosh 440 yd version (not the new 420 yd) at chart 5 of shawlette, decided to introduce different color of Tosh light to finish. Most likely my tension is uber-loose. I don't care if shawlette becomes a shawl size when I block! Just rather be safe than sorry and not have to worry my way through the last two charts and bind-off that I might have to frog and change yarn because I don't have enough.


----------



## stevieland

marimom said:


> PROBLEM, PROBLEM. PROBLEM I am on Row 15 of Chart 3. I k my 3 edge,yo,k1,k2tog,k1,yo,k2tog,k1,k2tog,and when I get to the yo,k1,yo, I have an extra stitch before I begin it. I have the correct amount of stitches on my needle 31 plus 3. I have k the extra stitch with the k2tog before it, but when I do row 17 the same thing happens. So is there anything I can do (besids frogging)? This shawl has been a real piece of work for me. Ha, Ha. I never thought it would be so difficult after 54 years of knitting.


I'm not sure where you are counting the 31 stitches. How many stitches overall do you have after Row 14?

I think you need to tink back to the beginning of row 15 and double check your work on Row 13. There has got to be something wrong on Row 13 or previously that is making the stitches not line up properly. If I were you, I'd check every stitch on Row 13 against the chart. Check that you did all the appropriate decreases, because if you have an extra stitch, is is probably because a decrease was missed.

These are the white stitches in order on Row 15:

yo, k1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k1...............then the k2tog for the first stitch in the blue shaded area. That is different than what you wrote above...

The good news is that everything is fixable. :wink:


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I'm about midway through the second repeat of Chart 3 for my second Alexandra shawlette. Not sure if I will finish that chart before I leave, but I have made good progress and have something ready to pick up later.
> 
> Was wondering how Alpaca sportsweight would work wih either the Alexandra or Ashton shawlette. I have met a gal at my local Knitting Guild, who is also a KP member and she is going home to Bolivia and offered to bring me back some Alpaca. It is sportsweight, 130 yds per 50 gm ball and gauge 6-7 sts = 1" on US2-5. I have taken a wild guess that 5 balls would be sufficient for either shawlette.
> 
> Does anyone know how that would work?
> 
> Sue


I think that would be beautiful! Sportweight is not that much heavier than fingering really, so you will have a lovely shawlette with either pattern.


----------



## MEknitter

MEknitter said:


> I was on elann.com to see what they have in fingering weight yarns. In addition to the Peruvian Baby Silk (which looks beautiful!), they have a 100% cotton called Lustrado. It looks very pretty, but I'm not sure if that would work for a lace shawl/shawlette? What do you think?


I think I got lost in the shuffle  Has anyone used Lustrado?
Do you think it would work for lace?


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

Meknitter, I saw you fall through the crack.:? I was looking for a response to your question because I'm using a cotton/bamboo blend. I couldn't use anything heavier or warmer in sunny southern California. I am happy with the way my shawl is coming along, but I'm only on chart 1. I developed a bad pain on the thumb side of my wrist. :thumbdown:


----------



## Toby

stevieland said:


> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we are talking Alexandra Shawl here right? And the 3rd row up is including the purl back row in that count right?
> If that is the case, I think you are talking about the LEFT (L) and RIGHT (R) increase stitches. Look at your chart legend and it will tell you exactly how you are to make them.
> Deep breath now, and sip from your cuppa and carry on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am talking about the pattern row, 3rd one up...I know left is L and right is R -- but it's S on the left and M on the right...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked at the email I sent you that had the pattern attached. I opened the file and it said L and R like Nan and Dana says.
> 
> I can't see how your computer could have switched the letters, but it clearly did, since PDFs are pretty much written in stone after the person who generates them saves them. I can resend the file. The make one L is on the right and make one R is on the left of the chart. Your computer changed them one letter over to S and M. How strange.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
Click to expand...

I am way behind reading the posts - trying to catch up now - and just saw this one. I'm not to chart 6 yet (would that I were), so went to check my pattern. Told my DH about what Bubby's chart said, and he answered that it must mean sadomasochism. Don't know about the "sado" part, but the masochism sure fits - like when I keep going when I'm too tired, make mistakes, and don't quit till I find them and then am too wound to go to sleep, even if it's the wee hours.


----------



## stevieland

MEknitter said:


> MEknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on elann.com to see what they have in fingering weight yarns. In addition to the Peruvian Baby Silk (which looks beautiful!), they have a 100% cotton called Lustrado. It looks very pretty, but I'm not sure if that would work for a lace shawl/shawlette? What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got lost in the shuffle  Has anyone used Lustrado?
> Do you think it would work for lace?
Click to expand...

I've never used it, but the weight is fine. You should be able to use that with no problem.

And k2tog in CA, a cotton/bamboo blend should be fine too!


----------



## stevieland

Toby said:


> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> I am way behind reading the posts - trying to catch up now - and just saw this one. I'm not to chart 6 yet (would that I were), so went to check my pattern. Told my DH about what Bubby's chart said, and he answered that it must mean sadomasochism. Don't know about the "sado" part, but the masochism sure fits - like when I keep going when I'm too tired, make mistakes, and don't quit till I find them and then am too wound to go to sleep, even if it's the wee hours.
Click to expand...

Mabye the sado is meany me making y'all learn to read these charts or else you can't knit my patterns! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Toby

stevieland said:


> Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> I am way behind reading the posts - trying to catch up now - and just saw this one. I'm not to chart 6 yet (would that I were), so went to check my pattern. Told my DH about what Bubby's chart said, and he answered that it must mean sadomasochism. Don't know about the "sado" part, but the masochism sure fits - like when I keep going when I'm too tired, make mistakes, and don't quit till I find them and then am too wound to go to sleep, even if it's the wee hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mabye the sado is meany me making y'all learn to read these charts or else you can't knit my patterns! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

Never, never, never meany you! I think all of us who knit really like to be challenged, but when we feel overwhelmed, you and all the other KP'ers are there to give encouragement and help.

Your patterns are so beautiful and the process is so educational - I for one am eternally grateful for what you are doing for us knitters. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Never, never, never meany you! I think all of us who knit really like to be challenged, but when we feel overwhelmed, you and all the other KP'ers are there to give encouragement and help.

Your patterns are so beautiful and the process is so educational - I for one am eternally grateful for what you are doing for us knitters. Thank you, thank you, thank you![/quote]

Dee, I echo this completely. I don't know when I have been so excited about learning new processes. I too will be eternally grateful. Not only have I learned how to read charts, how to easily correct errors, have lots of experience "tinking", can read my knitting, and much more, but I have so much more confidence that I can really knit anything I want to. Of course, I have had my share of frustrations, but that it all part of the game and look what a beautiful shawl(s) I have to show for it. Thank you, thank you, thank you.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Never, never, never meany you! I think all of us who knit really like to be challenged, but when we feel overwhelmed, you and all the other KP'ers are there to give encouragement and help.
> 
> Your patterns are so beautiful and the process is so educational - I for one am eternally grateful for what you are doing for us knitters. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


Dee, I echo this completely. I don't know when I have been so excited about learning new processes. I too will be eternally grateful. Not only have I learned how to read charts, how to easily correct errors, have lots of experience "tinking", can read my knitting, and much more, but I have so much more confidence that I can really knit anything I want to. Of course, I have had my share of frustrations, but that it all part of the game and look what a beautiful shawl(s) I have to show for it. Thank you, thank you, thank you.
Shirley[/quote]
---------------------
(I can't get this to quote right...)

How sweet you both are. I'm not sure what else to say except you are welcome and it makes me so happy that you are having such a good time being challenged and learning new things. That sort of thing keeps us young!


----------



## britgirl

Dee, I echo this too. It has been a fun thing as well as educational, and I know, that I am hooked on the lace knitting, and can't wait to see what you design next.
I really applaud all the time that you have devoted both to this KAL and the Ashton KAL. That really is above and beyond the call of duty. Seriously, you have done such a fine job. See how many people you have converted to lace knitting and reading charts? Do you have any idea how many people you have touched?
Sue


----------



## sharonbartsch

stevieland said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> Thanks for all the support and suggestions....your all right of course.....but I just want it to work!!!!.... I am going to unrip...take ANOTHER yarn....maybe a little heavier.....and try again....I just cannot see a problem with the pattern at all....just the count.... maybe I just cant count...
> 
> I will have another look this morning...with fresh eyes before I make my final decision....but I am thinking....start again....cause when I look at other shawls so neat and pinned and stitch perfect....I dont think mine will be like that...
> 
> will let you know...
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry, I am making the shawlette in a smoke blue lace weight...
> Sharon
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing
> 
> any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know why it didn't "quote"!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this brilliant, tenacious little princess is having a really tough time living up to her title....wow...I thought I could knit.....whats happened???
> 
> I just cant get through chart 2...have been working on it all day...and cant get the right number of stitches ........
> Oh well tomorrow is a new one huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a break from shawl .....knit something simple then then go back to shawl I find that often helps,it's not a race
Click to expand...

What seems to be the problem? Are your columns lining up okay? Are you working on the shawl or shawlette size?

With this design, the columns help you keep track of the pattern, but is is easy to mess them up if you forget the decrease on either side of them.

Good luck, I hope after a night's sleep your mind will be refreshed.[/quote]


----------



## knitgirl389

I agree you have turned us into the sisterhood (and brotherhood) of the shawl!


----------



## sharonbartsch

sharonbartsch said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!! You know I am not a big all-cap person and only save them for special occasions like this, because I am just not going to let you say that, missy.
> 
> May I remind you of the beautiful Ashton you knitted? No one who was a "failure" could have pulled that off.
> 
> Please PM me as soon as you feel you are starting to have problems again and we'll figure it out together, ok?
> 
> Thanks for all the support and suggestions....your all right of course.....but I just want it to work!!!!.... I am going to unrip...take ANOTHER yarn....maybe a little heavier.....and try again....I just cannot see a problem with the pattern at all....just the count.... maybe I just cant count...
> 
> I will have another look this morning...with fresh eyes before I make my final decision....but I am thinking....start again....cause when I look at other shawls so neat and pinned and stitch perfect....I dont think mine will be like that...
> 
> will let you know...
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry, I am making the shawlette in a smoke blue lace weight...
> Sharon
> 
> I am pulling rank right now and saying that I am not allowing
> 
> any Shawlette EVER to call herself a failure. Are we clear on that, everyone??? All my Shawlettes are brilliant, tenacious little princesses. Okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweetheart you are! Thanks for encouraging all of us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know why it didn't "quote"!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this brilliant, tenacious little princess is having a really tough time living up to her title....wow...I thought I could knit.....whats happened???
> 
> I just cant get through chart 2...have been working on it all day...and cant get the right number of stitches ........
> Oh well tomorrow is a new one huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a break from shawl .....knit something simple then then go back to shawl I find that often helps,it's not a race
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What seems to be the problem? Are your columns lining up okay? Are you working on the shawl or shawlette size?
> 
> With this design, the columns help you keep track of the pattern, but is is easy to mess them up if you forget the decrease on either side of them.
> 
> Good luck, I hope after a night's sleep your mind will be refreshed.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Thanks for all the support and suggestions....your all right of course.....but I just want it to work!!!!.... I am going to unrip...take ANOTHER yarn....maybe a little heavier.....and try again....I just cannot see a problem with the pattern at all....just the count.... maybe I just cant count...

I will have another look this morning...with fresh eyes before I make my final decision....but I am thinking....start again....cause when I look at other shawls so neat and pinned and stitch perfect....I dont think mine will be like that...

will let you know...

Oh yeah, sorry, I am making the shawlette in a smoke blue lace weight...
Sharon


----------



## CathyAnn

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Never, never, never meany you! I think all of us who knit really like to be challenged, but when we feel overwhelmed, you and all the other KP'ers are there to give encouragement and help.
> 
> Your patterns are so beautiful and the process is so educational - I for one am eternally grateful for what you are doing for us knitters. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


Dee, I echo this completely. I don't know when I have been so excited about learning new processes. I too will be eternally grateful. Not only have I learned how to read charts, how to easily correct errors, have lots of experience "tinking", can read my knitting, and much more, but I have so much more confidence that I can really knit anything I want to. Of course, I have had my share of frustrations, but that it all part of the game and look what a beautiful shawl(s) I have to show for it. Thank you, thank you, thank you.
Shirley[/quote]

What they said! :thumbup: 

*****************************************

Sharon, I knit my Ashton in a heavy lace weight, and because of my choice of yarn, I think I made it harder on myself. I decided I wouldn't knit with it again. However, I am starting to feel more kindly towards it as I am now gaining a lot more confidence. So, perhaps I may try it again a few more shawls down the road (maybe a lot of shawls)... . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rozzi80

knitgirl389 said:


> I agree you have turned us into the sisterhood (and brotherhood) of the shawl!


I'm glad you said sisterhood of the (traveling?) shawl, cuz I don't fit in jeans anymore--not even magic ones!!

LOL


----------



## BlueButterfly

Ditto!!



rozzi80 said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree you have turned us into the sisterhood (and brotherhood) of the shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said sisterhood of the (traveling?) shawl, cuz I don't fit in jeans anymore--not even magic ones!!
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## knitgirl389

rozzi80 said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree you have turned us into the sisterhood (and brotherhood) of the shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said sisterhood of the (traveling?) shawl, cuz I don't fit in jeans anymore--not even magic ones!!
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## sharonbartsch

Hey///I just had a rare thought....perhaps I am looking at photos of peroples shawls....and I am making a shawletee....DUH.....no wonder the pattern does not look the same.....hehehe....what a dope!!!!...

Dumbie Sharon


----------



## sharonbartsch

agnescr said:


> completed chart 3 on Alexandra chart 4 here I come


Agescr....is this the shawl??


----------



## MEknitter

yo k2tog in CA said:


> Meknitter, I saw you fall through the crack.:? I was looking for a response to your question because I'm using a cotton/bamboo blend. I couldn't use anything heavier or warmer in sunny southern California. I am happy with the way my shawl is coming along, but I'm only on chart 1. I developed a bad pain on the thumb side of my wrist. :thumbdown:


Cotton/bamboo sounds good, too. I'd like to make a summer shawlette for a friend. Take it easy on your wrist - slow knitting is better than no knitting! :?

"I've never used it, but the weight is fine. You should be able to use that with no problem."

Thanks Dee. I like cotton yarns and the colors on this one are nice.


----------



## BubbyJ

Toby said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! I'm stuck! Chart 6 -- what does "S" mean and "M" in the 3rd row up? I can't go on 'til I find out!!! I know S means slip and M means marker, but they aren't together! H E L P!!! (or am I just "duh"?)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we are talking Alexandra Shawl here right? And the 3rd row up is including the purl back row in that count right?
> If that is the case, I think you are talking about the LEFT (L) and RIGHT (R) increase stitches. Look at your chart legend and it will tell you exactly how you are to make them.
> Deep breath now, and sip from your cuppa and carry on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am talking about the pattern row, 3rd one up...I know left is L and right is R -- but it's S on the left and M on the right...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked at the email I sent you that had the pattern attached. I opened the file and it said L and R like Nan and Dana says.
> 
> I can't see how your computer could have switched the letters, but it clearly did, since PDFs are pretty much written in stone after the person who generates them saves them. I can resend the file. The make one L is on the right and make one R is on the left of the chart. Your computer changed them one letter over to S and M. How strange.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am way behind reading the posts - trying to catch up now - and just saw this one. I'm not to chart 6 yet (would that I were), so went to check my pattern. Told my DH about what Bubby's chart said, and he answered that it must mean sadomasochism. Don't know about the "sado" part, but the masochism sure fits - like when I keep going when I'm too tired, make mistakes, and don't quit till I find them and then am too wound to go to sleep, even if it's the wee hours.
Click to expand...

I didn't want to go there, Dee, but as you did, we can both giggle. I still am looking for the pattern from which I printed! Can we laugh now?
By the way, I wore it tonight, and got my girlfriend interested in making a shawl!!! Just a simple one from ravelry, but it's a start! She's a continental knitter and takes her time, not like me. I like instant gratification, so I said I would help her get started...I will soon introduce her to Dee and the KP! I've already shown her Ravelry but she hasn't joined yet...it's CONTAGIOUS!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Just finished blocking my Alexandra shawlette. Will be posting pics tomorrow. I mean already today... It is 12:52 am in Toronto...Time for some rest. I was knitting from 10 in the morning, but I made it!!! From start to finish...


----------



## Johanna1

HELP HELP HELP I am working on chart 5 of the shawl. finished row 12 and everything was O.K. Now row 13 is just not working out. I have taken out row 13 about 10 times, then I frogged row 11 again and I still cannot make it come out right I am so frustrated. I have worked on this for about 5 hours . My stitch count is O.K. I have the right amount of stitches. Is there a problem with the pattern by any chance or is it just me. Please let me know tomorrow.
Thanks
Johanna


----------



## stevieland

Johanna1 said:


> HELP HELP HELP I am working on chart 5 of the shawl. finished row 12 and everything was O.K. Now row 13 is just not working out. I have taken out row 13 about 10 times, then I frogged row 11 again and I still cannot make it come out right I am so frustrated. I have worked on this for about 5 hours . My stitch count is O.K. I have the right amount of stitches. Is there a problem with the pattern by any chance or is it just me. Please let me know tomorrow.
> Thanks
> Johanna


I'm sorry to hear you're having a problem. The pattern itself is correct, as there have been many people so far that have successfully knit the pattern from these charts. Sorry about that!

All I can say without actually seeing the work is that sometimes the count can be fine but the stitches are not. Once you put it all down for a bit so you can look at it with fresh eyes, you will want to check that your decreases are all done correctly, that your yarn overs are all there and that every single stitch is verified against the chart. Make sure that on Row 13, you are doing the sk2p in between the motifs, not ssk.

Since Row 11 seems to be an issue as well from what you are saying, personally, I would frog until you have Row 9 on the needles and then do the stitch by stitch verification. Also, do a quick visual verification by checking the YO holes and making sure they are making the correct "picture" of the diamond motif. (Row 9 should have 20 more stitch total than the top number at the end of Chart 4.)

Give that a shot. This border is more difficult to memorize as one works her way across the chart. Keep up posted.

Good luck!


----------



## sharonbartsch

Well...finished chart 2 once...all good so far....

Yippeeee


----------



## thegrape

Just starting chart 3, I'm on row 9. So far so good! I have to say I now prefer the graphs to written instructions. Downloaded a pattern for a beautiful lace scarf but the pattern is written and it just looks overwhelming.


----------



## agnescr

thegrape said:


> Just starting chart 3, I'm on row 9. So far so good! I have to say I now prefer the graphs to written instructions. Downloaded a pattern for a beautiful lace scarf but the pattern is written and it just looks overwhelming.


Amazing how doing these shawls changes the way we look at Patterns lol


----------



## kac47874

nanciann said:


> Oh those colors of Winetasting...Burgundy, violet, ruby, raspberry, purple, violet. They sound good enough to eat.
> I can't wait to see what your shawl looks like...Yummy!


.....Or Drink!!! 
Kathy :thumbup:


----------



## marimom

marimom said:


> PROBLEM, PROBLEM. PROBLEM I am on Row 15 of Chart 3. I k my 3 edge,yo,k1,k2tog,k1,yo,k2tog,k1,k2tog,and when I get to the yo,k1,yo, I have an extra stitch before I begin it. I have the correct amount of stitches on my needle 31 plus 3. I have k the extra stitch with the k2tog before it, but when I do row 17 the same thing happens. So is there anything I can do (besids frogging)? This shawl has been a real piece of work for me. Ha, Ha. I never thought it would be so difficult after 54 years of knitting.


Well I finally took adivse from a number of you and I pm at the beginning and end of the yky's. I had one before the center stitch already. It seems that what I was doing somehow was not doing the k2tog before the yky's and the extra stitch that I thought I had was the one that belonged in the k2tog.

Reading this KAL has kept me on track, kept me from frogging the entire piece and has taught me much about patience and perserverence in the knitting kingdom.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

I have tried 5 different yarns for Alexandra, finally settling on Knit Picks Palette. And bingo!!! After the decision was made it was a smooth sailing thru Dees perfect charts. Added 3 additional rows of the final chart and still had some yarn left. I had only 2 skeins, so made a shawlette. Started and finished yesterday. Hooray for a weekend!!!


----------



## agnescr

Beautiful ..........so is the cat


----------



## agnescr

Finished chart 4 , a coffee and a look at the crossword before I settle down to chart 5


----------



## MEknitter

Gorgeous! what a beautiful shade of blue! You do such lovely work on your shawls!


----------



## terrachroma

just beautiful Sunset Knitting.
Your right that blue's rockin
I like it.


----------



## stevieland

SunsetKnitting said:


> I have tried 5 different yarns for Alexandra, finally settling on Knit Picks Palette. And bingo!!! After the decision was made it was a smooth sailing thru Dees perfect charts. Added 3 additional rows of the final chart and still had some yarn left. I had only 2 skeins, so made a shawlette. Started and finished yesterday. Hooray for a weekend!!!


What a wonderful color and beautiful shawl! That yarn really worked out great. Your pictures do a fantastic job showing off the pattern and your exquisite knitting!

Please tell me at least you spent most of yesterday knitting it! If you tell me it took you two hours, a lot of us are going to feel like really slooooooooow knitters!

....I feel at bit better, since upon gazing at your masterpiece I realized that you did one repeat of Chart 3 rather than the two repeats per the pattern so at least that makes it a little more conceivable as to how you could do it in one day, my little speed demon! :twisted:


----------



## agnescr

Sunset is that the cornflower blue?


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

Stunning Sunset!


----------



## nanciann

Sunset that is so beautiful in that color. You certainly made the right choice. As always, your work is the best.


----------



## funthreads623

hi-- just a note...I used the Baby Silk (lotus blossom) for my last Ashton, and I absolutely love, love it....it is SO soft, and pleasant to knit. The finished shawl is so light, but warm. The only thing that I did not like is that you have several knots, as the skeins are just over 100 yards.



MEknitter said:


> I was on elann.com to see what they have in fingering weight yarns. In addition to the Peruvian Baby Silk (which looks beautiful!), they have a 100% cotton called Lustrado. It looks very pretty, but I'm not sure if that would work for a lace shawl/shawlette? What do you think?


----------



## britgirl

SunsetKnitting, I love your shawl. The colour is beautiful. I have some Palette that I was thinking of using for a shawl too. It looks like it knits up really nicely.
Sue


----------



## Quitnknit

Beautiful shawlette, Sunset. Love the color and your perfect knitting and blocking.

Finished my Alexandra shawlette yesterday. Will post pictures after I block. It was kind of like reading a great book - almost hated to finish because I enjoyed it so much.

Used Ella Rae lace with a size 5 needle. Must have knit loosely because I ran out of yarn after row 18 of last chart. Fortunately I had bought 2 skeins but had hoped to return one for credit. Now have 85 grams left per my scale (whole skein weighed 90 grams on my scale). I guess there is not enough left to make another Ashton, is there Dee? I found Ginkgo Shoulderette Shawl on Ravelry and I think I have enough for that. Does anyone have any other suggestions for my leftovers - don't really want to make socks.

Thanks again, Dee, for the gorgeous, easy to read pattern. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## BubbyJ

Are they for sale? LOL


----------



## SunsetKnitting

stevieland said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried 5 different yarns for Alexandra, finally settling on Knit Picks Palette. And bingo!!! After the decision was made it was a smooth sailing thru Dees perfect charts. Added 3 additional rows of the final chart and still had some yarn left. I had only 2 skeins, so made a shawlette. Started and finished yesterday. Hooray for a weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful color and beautiful shawl! That yarn really worked out great. Your pictures do a fantastic job showing off the pattern and your exquisite knitting!
> 
> Please tell me at least you spent most of yesterday knitting it! If you tell me it took you two hours, a lot of us are going to feel like really slooooooooow knitters!
> 
> ....I feel at bit better, since upon gazing at your masterpiece I realized that you did one repeat of Chart 3 rather than the two repeats per the pattern so at least that makes it a little more conceivable as to how you could do it in one day, my little speed demon! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Shoot, Dee... I totally missed that Chart 3 had 2 repeats!!! Now I feel bad.. I had some yarn left and could have done them... But it still came out with a good size for a shawlette...Going shopping and wearing it!!! Thank you again for everything!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

agnescr said:


> Sunset is that the cornflower blue?


It is Chicory...


----------



## BlueButterfly

such a beauty, so perfect. Now don't let the cat move!

I think I'll get me some of that yarn too!


----------



## stevieland

Quitnknit said:


> Beautiful shawlette, Sunset. Love the color and your perfect knitting and blocking.
> 
> Finished my Alexandra shawlette yesterday. Will post pictures after I block. It was kind of like reading a great book - almost hated to finish because I enjoyed it so much.
> 
> Used Ella Rae lace with a size 5 needle. Must have knit loosely because I ran out of yarn after row 18 of last chart. Fortunately I had bought 2 skeins but had hoped to return one for credit. Now have 85 grams left per my scale (whole skein weighed 90 grams on my scale). I guess there is not enough left to make another Ashton, is there Dee? I found Ginkgo Shoulderette Shawl on Ravelry and I think I have enough for that. Does anyone have any other suggestions for my leftovers - don't really want to make socks.
> 
> Thanks again, Dee, for the gorgeous, easy to read pattern. Can't wait for the next one!


I am very glad you liked knitting the pattern! Like a great book...what a nice way to put it. (Hmmmm, might have to remember that for future marketing..... :idea: )

I used about 415 yards of the Ella Rae for my Ashton at the pattern size. Did you happen to weigh that original skein? Your second skein weighed light at 90 grams. (That Ella Rae if very inconsistent in their weights I've noticed.) Your 2nd skein at that weight would have had about 414 yards in it. So at 85 grams, you should have about 391 yards.

That ginko shoulderette is an adorable pattern. I've admired that design ever since I saw it. The size is 46", so if that size is okay, you could do the Ashton with one less repeat of the Leaf Bud chart and probably have enough I'd think.

But I can certainly see you might like to try that Ginko pattern too. Heck, I'd make it in a second if I had time to knit anything besides my own prototypes. So many shawls, not enough time!


----------



## Quitnknit

stevieland said:


> Quitnknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shawlette, Sunset. Love the color and your perfect knitting and blocking.
> 
> Finished my Alexandra shawlette yesterday. Will post pictures after I block. It was kind of like reading a great book - almost hated to finish because I enjoyed it so much.
> 
> Used Ella Rae lace with a size 5 needle. Must have knit loosely because I ran out of yarn after row 18 of last chart. Fortunately I had bought 2 skeins but had hoped to return one for credit. Now have 85 grams left per my scale (whole skein weighed 90 grams on my scale). I guess there is not enough left to make another Ashton, is there Dee? I found Ginkgo Shoulderette Shawl on Ravelry and I think I have enough for that. Does anyone have any other suggestions for my leftovers - don't really want to make socks.
> 
> Thanks again, Dee, for the gorgeous, easy to read pattern. Can't wait for the next one!
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad you liked knitting the pattern! Like a great book...what a nice way to put it. (Hmmmm, might have to remember that for future marketing..... :idea: )
> 
> I used about 415 yards of the Ella Rae for my Ashton at the pattern size. Did you happen to weigh that original skein? Your second skein weighed light at 90 grams. (That Ella Rae if very inconsistent in their weights I've noticed.) Your 2nd skein at that weight would have had about 414 yards in it. So at 85 grams, you should have about 391 yards.
> 
> That ginko shoulderette is an adorable pattern. I've admired that design ever since I saw it. The size is 46", so if that size is okay, you could do the Ashton with one less repeat of the Leaf Bud chart and probably have enough I'd think.
> 
> But I can certainly see you might like to try that Ginko pattern too. Heck, I'd make it in a second if I had time to knit anything besides my own prototypes. So many shawls, not enough time!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help. I may do another Ashton with one less repeat as you suggested. I love my first one!


----------



## itzzbarb

Sunset, absolutely beautiful shawl! It looks perfect in every way, love the color.


----------



## itzzbarb

Yesterday I was "off", as I did not sleep the night before. This morning I realize that I have not had an email update on the Alexandra since page 50! Wonder what is going on. "Watch" is still checked, but I have not received any emails. OH well, now I am trying to read and catch up with everyone.


----------



## jan1ce

WOW!! That is gorgeous Sunset. Mine is blue but I like yours better  

Halfway through chart 6 of the shawl and loving this pattern. Can't decide what to do next, have sent for yarn for a shawlette but I'm liking the larger size of the shawl. Decisions, decisions ..........
Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego

Sunset knitting,

Wow, a stunning shawl and a beautful shade of blue.!!! Your knittng is perfect!!!! ;0)


----------



## SunsetKnitting

BubbyJ said:


> Are they for sale? LOL


No, but I was thinking about you while knitting with this yarn. Since lace weight is too thin for you, this one will be perfect. And, this shawl is yours - early birthday present!!!


----------



## Johanna1

Dear Dee. Thanks for your reply to my Help Help Help. I feel so foolish now because evidently my copies were very light and I did not see the difference between an ssk and a sl1,k2tog,psso symbol. No wonder things were not jelling.
Thanks so much for the answer, because I would have really started pulling out my hair today if I had continued in the same vein.
Now I can finish in the next day or two.
Johanna


----------



## nanciann

itzzbarb said:


> Yesterday I was "off", as I did not sleep the night before. This morning I realize that I have not had an email update on the Alexandra since page 50! Wonder what is going on. "Watch" is still checked, but I have not received any emails. OH well, now I am trying to read and catch up with everyone.


I only get an occasional "watch" message. They are so bad at getting out, those or the daily digest , regularly. I never get the digest anymore. When I check with adm. on that ... I get them for a week or two and then back to nothing. I have no idea what their problem is.


----------



## mamared1949

I have not gotten any either so I just got caught up on about 5 pages. Oh well up to speed now.


----------



## EqLady

nanciann said:


> itzzbarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was "off", as I did not sleep the night before. This morning I realize that I have not had an email update on the Alexandra since page 50! Wonder what is going on. "Watch" is still checked, but I have not received any emails. OH well, now I am trying to read and catch up with everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I only get an occasional "watch" message. They are so bad at getting out, those or the daily digest , regularly. I never get the digest anymore. When I check with adm. on that ... I get them for a week or two and then back to nothing. I have no idea what their problem is.
Click to expand...

Try clicking on the watch/unwatch button twice. Seems to get it started again for some reason.


----------



## stevieland

Johanna1 said:


> Dear Dee. Thanks for your reply to my Help Help Help. I feel so foolish now because evidently my copies were very light and I did not see the difference between an ssk and a sl1,k2tog,psso symbol. No wonder things were not jelling.
> Thanks so much for the answer, because I would have really started pulling out my hair today if I had continued in the same vein.
> Now I can finish in the next day or two.
> Johanna


Please do not feel foolish! Those symbols do look a lot alike. I wish I could make them thicker or bigger, but the knitting software only gives me so many (read not many!) options. I am just happy we were able to find the problem and you are good to go.


----------



## thegrape

Very beautiful Sunset!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

-knitter said:


> Thanks to all for the encouraging words. I've put it aside but it's calling me. Maybe I tried to do too much at one time.


hey knitter! 
Lace knitting is addictive, but you can spend too much time doing "one more row" and get yourself into trouble. At least I did when I was working on this shawl. I figure anything with repeats in it is easier than one with no 2 rows alike like this one.

After I finished this shawl, I wasn't afraid to try anything! I still make mistakes, but learned a lot about life lines and "reading my work". I'm pretty sure I frogged one section about half way through a dozen times. So, Don't give up! Just work at your own speed and do a little at a a time. You CAN do it!


----------



## sharonbartsch

exscellent...you inspire me....and your cat is superb too xx


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itzzbarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was "off", as I did not sleep the night before. This morning I realize that I have not had an email update on the Alexandra since page 50! Wonder what is going on. "Watch" is still checked, but I have not received any emails. OH well, now I am trying to read and catch up with everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I only get an occasional "watch" message. They are so bad at getting out, those or the daily digest , regularly. I never get the digest anymore. When I check with adm. on that ... I get them for a week or two and then back to nothing. I have no idea what their problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try clicking on the watch/unwatch button twice. Seems to get it started again for some reason.
Click to expand...

Eqlady, I had to do that too!


----------



## CathyAnn

Sunset Knitting, your shawl turned out absolutely gorgeous! That is one of the most beautiful blues I have ever seen! Chicory, huh?


----------



## DanaKay

No knitting for me today. Had yard work to do and bushed! Ashton and Wilshire will just have to wait for mommy to recoup!
Sunset, Your shawlette is stunning!


----------



## LindaGreff

stevieland said:


> PATCHER said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. I'm hooked! After reading 184 pages of the Ashton postings, looking at all the pictures, and feeling the excitement you are all expressing with the postings of the Alexandra KAL I'm going to try this. I have crocheted many pieces of lace but have knitted only a few simple scarves in lace patterns, but never from a chart. First question: I am looking at this yarn as a possible choice - Patons lace weight (2), gauge 26st - 32r = 4in., on a #4, 60% acrylic, 14% polyester, 9% wool, 9% mohair.??? Love the sequins already in the yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome! I am happy to have you join us.
> 
> And now, can I be honest about your yarn? Not lovin' it for this shawl. Here is why:
> 
> If you have just knit some simple lace, prepare yourself to to some ripping back. You are going to hear us talking about "reading your knitting" and there is a little download on page 15 of the KAL (look for my avatar and you'll see it) that has Lace Shawl Knitting Tips that discusses that in more detail.
> 
> Those sequins will get in the way big time (will be a nightmare, the more I think about it) when you are: a) trying to read your knitting, and b) performing the inevitable ripping back that you will be doing until you get the hang of things.
> 
> And that yarn is not quite lace weight, but not fingering either. I would opt for a true fingering weight, and a merino or blend that will give you a nice texture.
Click to expand...

I haven't read the rest of the posts, so someone may have addressed this already. Not to contradict Dee, but I also have that yarn, because I thought the sequins would be pretty (they are). I'm new to lace and charts -- I'm part way through Chart 2, and have frogged/tinked back numerous times, with no ill effects from the sequins. Of course, only being part way through, it could be loads worse later, but I love the look so far. I'm going to persevere, but you might want to get another yarn to start with. BTW, I'm worried about how it will block, but that is a long time down the road. Wish me luck! Linda


----------



## BubbyJ

Sunset -- I meant to ask you if the blocking wires help that much. Yours are always so straight and even down the middle...despite my mistakes, I should have mine straight too. I've tried 15 mil wire from Home Depot, and the last one I used cotton yarn...I will buy the wires if you say so...?


----------



## gmfair

If there is a wrong way to do something you can bet your sweet bippy
I do it................posted my Alexandra Shawlette today and put it in Tutorials?!?!?!
instead of this sight.............all is not lost as I posted it in pictures.........
So one out of two can't be all that bad.

Marjorie


----------



## EqLady

BubbyJ - blocking wires are wonderful when you want a straight edge - you don't have to pin every inch and get little ruffles. I only used wires on the neck edge of my Ashton, then used the yardstick to be sure all my points were stretched straight and as far out as they should be.


----------



## Quitnknit

Help! I started soaking my shawlette in Kookaburra about 1/2 hour ago. Just ready to remove it and my daughter calls - needs me to babysit right away. I will not be back for about 2 hours - will it be all right to let it soak that long. Quick response would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## PATCHER

LINDAGREF, let me know if you have any trouble with that yarn. I have already ordered a different yarn but I may use my first choice for my next shawl.


----------



## EqLady

I would take it out of the water and place loosely on a towel. Then resoak when you're ready to pin out.


----------



## moherlyle

Regarding lifelines and interchangeable needles: a couple of posts talked about using the little hole at the base of the needles (where you insert the key to lock tightly to the cable) as a way to thread the lifeline while knitting a row. I tried it and it was easy BUT the lifeline also went through my PMs! Had to pullout the lifeline to move my PMs! Great idea if you don't have markers in place! Can't figure out a way to exclude the PMs and thread the lifeline via the needle whole. Would love t hear if anyone has done this!


----------



## mamared1949

I just finished taking my Alexandra off the needles. I used Lyon sock ease in color Marshmellow. I love how it looks. Here is a picture of it and the second one is the reason I won't be blocking it for a while as I don't think I could get up from the floor after I got down there.


----------



## Quitnknit

EqLady said:


> I would take it out of the water and place loosely on a towel. Then resoak when you're ready to pin out.


Hi - Thank you for your answer. I had to leave before I heard back but I took it out of the water and squeezed excess water out. Then - thinking back to the days when I ironed - I put it in a plastic bag and refrigerated it. When I got back, I resoaked it and it is now blocking. I was just afraid to leave it in the water too long - did not know if it would affect dye or anything. Anyway, I think all is well.


----------



## EqLady

I use a marker just after the center stitch on the pattern side (one with a split) and on each pattern row mark where the blue repeats should end. The last two are moved on each row anyway and I only have one that the lifeline goes through.


----------



## EqLady

mamared1949 said:


> I just finished taking my Alexandra off the needles. I used Lyon sock ease in color Marshmellow. I love how it looks. Here is a picture of it and the second one is the reason I won't be blocking it for a while as I don't think I could get up from the floor after I got down there.


Ouch! At least you can sit and knit while your bones are knitting!


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> BubbyJ - blocking wires are wonderful when you want a straight edge - you don't have to pin every inch and get little ruffles. I only used wires on the neck edge of my Ashton, then used the yardstick to be sure all my points were stretched straight and as far out as they should be.


Ditto! I wouldn't want to do without the wires!

***************************************

I haven't done much knitting the last few days - none on Saturday. Life sure has a way of getting in the way of my good time sometimes! Anyway, I've just finished row 6 of Chart 4 -- hope to finish that chart today. Life may get in the way today too... . :roll:

Mamared1949, I look forward to seeing your Alexandra blocked! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

Mamared1949,

Your Alex turned out beautiful!!! I can see why you aren't blocking. I hope you heal quickly. At least, you can knit to your hearts desire. ;0)


----------



## BlueButterfly

Your shawl looks great. Your foot - well hope it gets better. Try blocking on a large table or the top of a bed. Easier on the back as well as the foot!



mamared1949 said:


> I just finished taking my Alexandra off the needles. I used Lyon sock ease in color Marshmellow. I love how it looks. Here is a picture of it and the second one is the reason I won't be blocking it for a while as I don't think I could get up from the floor after I got down there.


----------



## nanciann

mamared1949 said:


> I just finished taking my Alexandra off the needles. I used Lyon sock ease in color Marshmellow. I love how it looks. Here is a picture of it and the second one is the reason I won't be blocking it for a while as I don't think I could get up from the floor after I got down there.


Shouldn't that be elevated? Good reason to do a lot of knitting... Hope you have enough yarn on hand.


----------



## YarnLady

Hello Everyone!!

I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition. 

I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens. 

Yarnlady


----------



## Mpetrueng

Yarn lady,

Are you counting between each set of markers when you finish it? I am a fairly new knitter, and this suggestion has helped me greatly. If count is off, you can recheck that section of stitches. It's not fast, but it sure helps.

Alex is on my TODO list as soon as a few of my too many WIP's are off the needles.

Working when I start to tire or get bored also causes me to make errors.

Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## Sandiego

Yarn lady,

I am new at this too. Don't give up. If your count is right after you do the pattern side be careful when you purl. I noticed on the purl side some of my stitches stick together. I am real careful. That may be your trouble, and you are probably knitting two stitches together on the purl side. Good luck!!! You will get it. ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389

Sandiego said:


> Yarn lady,
> 
> I am new at this too. Don't give up. If your count is right after you do the pattern side be careful when you purl. I noticed on the purl side some of my stitches stick together. I am real careful. That may be your trouble, and you are probably knitting two stitches together on the purl side. Good luck!!! You will get it. ;0)


I was thinking same thing...its easy to purl 2 stitiches together on the ws rows without noticing..those little YO's like to hide behind the neighboring stitch sometimes....


----------



## threadgal

what the kal mean.


----------



## stevieland

YarnLady said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady


_WARNING: Another really long stevieland post.... you may want to get coffee and a donut first...._

My dear Yarnlady, first thing I want you to do is pat yourself on the back because you have not quit, you keep trying even through the frustration and not everyone has that fortitude and tenacity. The fact that you are still at it despite the challenges tells me that you will get this eventually. So let's assume that this is going to happen when it happens, okay?

Now, to the serious stuff. I cannot stress enough that everyone learns at their own rate and differently as well. Some people are visual learners and some not. Sometimes it takes longer to find a way for your mind to "take in" the material before it clicks.

Every time you make a mistake and have to fix it, you get better at doing it. Practise really does make perfect. If you knit three rows and frog two you still with end up with a shawl when it is all said and done, it will just take you a lot longer! So that is the worst case scenario.

Now, let's say there might be a teeny bit of ADD. Not saying there is, but, if you are noticing errors several rows from where you are currently knitting, maybe you might have missed some verification type checking after each row.

Let's try this: If you've knit 11 good rows and you know they are good, put a lifeline in PLEASE!!! If you are not good at putting lifelines back on your needles, then do a little swatch, not the shawl, and practise that. Then, recheck your stitch count after the purl rows as well. Also check the stitch counts in between the columns as a double check.

When you are having problems fixing a mistake, note what kind of mistake is giving you a problem. Is it putting back a missing YO, is it having to do with decreases...? Make an actual note. On paper. A list of goofs so to speak. Include any time you had a problem with something that required frogging/fixing. Then, you can track what the main problem seems to be and maybe swatch that and fix it. If you make that list and pm me with it, I can come up with an actual game plan for you. Or a checklist.

Yarnlady.... this is going to happen. You will have a stevieland shawl. You will. I will not accept any other option. Okay?

_Anyone else who is having problems with the pattern because you are new at this, please take note:_

*There is no earthly reason why anyone should be able to do something easily that they have not done before. Learning new things is hard for everyone to one degree or another. If anyone says anything to the contrary, they are: lying, have an IQ over 200 or have not challenged themselves like you wonderful people and therefore have no idea what they are talking about. *


----------



## YarnLady

Hi,

I can't use stitch markers because I find them annoying. They get in my way. I don't forget the stitches, and I have some of the rows memorized from doing them so many times. Thank you for your suggestion. It is appreciated.

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady

Thank you for your suggestion. I check for stitches when I purl. Maybe I am not looking closely enough. Thanks for replying.

Yarnlady


----------



## sharonbartsch

YarnLady said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady


Hello Yarnlade, I am having similar problems....and have decided just to do two or three rows of the chart each time I sit down...ie once or twice a day....seems I can concentrate for short sharp intervals - and also less chance of getting interrupted by family and visitors,

I have just had to accept that I am going to take a long time....and it is not going to be perfect ....

Please keep on trucking and keep me company here at the tail end

love Sharon x


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland I just love the fact that along with your beautiful pattern, you give us all personilized attn if we need it; and are a 1 woman cheerleading team to each and everyone of us...and LOVE your no shawlette left behind approach! I read more confidence in the pages of this KAL than in the ashton KAL and I am noticing more and more of us are feeling comfortable enough in our abilities to start offering suggestions and help to others...you are not only turning us into chart readers , but teachers as well. Way to go YOU!


----------



## stevieland

knitgirl389 said:


> ...and LOVE your *no shawlette left behind approach!*


Darn tootin', as we say here in Virginia!

Dee


----------



## YarnLady

Sharon,

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one that is having difficulties. I hope you are doing well with your shawl despite the interruptions. If my phone rings, I let my answering machine take it until I finish a row. Otherwise, I will have to frog. 

I will be glad to keep in touch to see how your shawl is coming along.

Yarnlady


----------



## grannysk

Well I am ready to block my Alexandra shawl and my Ashton Shawl. Alex was knit with 70% Bamboo and 30% cotton yarn fingering weight and I used 4mm needles - Ashton was knit with 40% Cashmere,30%milky and 30%cotton in DK weight and I used 5mm needles.
I am new at blocking so I'm wondering if I should wet block or use spray method? Also can you over stretch when blocking?


----------



## YarnLady

Sandiego,

Thank you for you advice. I will check my stitches carefully when I purl.

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady

Knitgirl,

Thanks for commenting. Those little stitches can be buggers at times. I need to be extremely careful not to miss stitches sticking together. Thanks for replying...

Yarnlady


----------



## sharonbartsch

Good morning Yarnlady, 

It is so nice to get up early in the morning and get a few rows done and {talk} to another knitter....
I will let you know how things go....and just on the start of the second repeat of chart three while I wait for an airconditioning man to arrive at 7.30am....
I will be very happy if I can get this chart finished today....yesterday I succeeded in only about three rows....
I am only doing the shawlette, it does not get cold enough to use a full shawl here.

Where are you up to??

Sharon


----------



## stevieland

grannysk said:


> Well I am ready to block my Alexandra shawl and my Ashton Shawl. Alex was knit with 70% Bamboo and 30% cotton yarn fingering weight and I used 4mm needles - Ashton was knit with 40% Cashmere,30%milky and 30%cotton in DK weight and I used 5mm needles.
> I am new at blocking so I'm wondering if I should wet block or use spray method? Also can you over stretch when blocking?


Wet block all the way!! Just stretch as much as seems appropriate at first, I go almost as far as I think it will go without breaking btu I have plenty of experience. You can always stretch more. It's pretty hard to break these things unless you are superwoman. :wink:


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Sunset - once again you have knit a stunning shawl. I always drool over your knitting. I am glad you did the Alexandra shawlette in Pallete. I have some but never thought of using it for a shawl. It turned out beautiful and shows off the design to pefection.
Shirley


----------



## grannysk

stevieland said:


> grannysk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am ready to block my Alexandra shawl and my Ashton Shawl. Alex was knit with 70% Bamboo and 30% cotton yarn fingering weight and I used 4mm needles - Ashton was knit with 40% Cashmere,30%milky and 30%cotton in DK weight and I used 5mm needles.
> I am new at blocking so I'm wondering if I should wet block or use spray method? Also can you over stretch when blocking?
> 
> 
> 
> Wet block all the way!! Just stretch as much as seems appropriate at first, I go almost as far as I think it will go without breaking btu I have plenty of experience. You can always stretch more. It's pretty hard to break these things unless you are superwoman. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thankyou for the quick reply ~ I will post pics when they are blocked


----------



## sharonbartsch

stevieland said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and LOVE your *no shawlette left behind approach!*
> 
> 
> 
> Darn tootin', as we say here in Virginia!
> 
> Dee
Click to expand...

Hahaha...Dee...I love colouquialisms...wondering at the origin of the term ...obvioudly - darn - is instead of actually saying a naughty word....but tootin...can only let my mind run wild with that one.....I like it though..,...Darn Tootin....hehehehe

Sharon


----------



## knitnchic

Hi YarnLady;

I had to use this method when knitting chart four: during the 12 stitch repeat in the blue section - - I counted [1, 2, 3, 4, etc.] for each box as I was knitting as oppose to saying to myself the actual stitch for that box, so in case I had a memory blimp [kind of like in the Invasion of the Body Snatchers] I knew which k2tog or ssk or YO I was actually working by virtue of the number of that box. I was rather surprised that I completed row after row without tinking.

Also, those yarnovers do hide when purling the even rows.

FYI - I'm in your general area; east of you, a mile south of CSU.

knitnchic



YarnLady said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads

Okay, first of all I want to say thank you very much Dee for both the Ashton and Alexandra, along with other patterns that I am going to get from ravelry. I have the weirdest situation going here. I have ripped back my Ashton at least seven times. I am working on time number seven now. I had not started my Alexandra with the exception of the yarn and decided to practice the little garter stitch beginning. Well, you know what? I am up to row 25 of chart one, right and left sides with absolutely NO mistakes! Don't know why and don't care! Just toooo happy with the results and have even gotten more confidence to do my Ashton. My MS and RA are kicking up today so I don't know how much I will get done, but I am applauding everyone for all of your efforts and support! Way to go Alexandra KAL!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Okay, first of all I want to say thank you very much Dee for both the Ashton and Alexandra, along with other patterns that I am going to get from ravelry. I have the weirdest situation going here. I have ripped back my Ashton at least seven times. I am working on time number seven now. I had not started my Alexandra with the exception of the yarn and decided to practice the little garter stitch beginning. Well, you know what? I am up to row 25 of chart one, right and left sides with absolutely NO mistakes! Don't know why and don't care! Just toooo happy with the results and have even gotten more confidence to do my Ashton. My MS and RA are kicking up today so I don't know how much I will get done, but I am applauding everyone for all of your efforts and support! Way to go Alexandra KAL!


YAY for you! Some people have indeed found Alex to be easier, maybe because the "columns" form natural stitch markers. I am very happy for you. Continued good luck!


----------



## mamared1949

I tore my ankle tendon last summer and it never healed, so I had surgery to fix it. I have been sitting and knitting since the surgery on 2/29. Hopefully this did it. The only problem is that I am very anxious to see it blocked.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting

In a bit of a quandary. At first I decided to add a second color (at the point it was ok to do so). I was going to try to change the color every other row, using the original color and then another creating a stripped effect. I wasn't crazy about it and frogged back to the beginning of chart 5 (shawlette). I decided to brave it and hope I have just enough to get through the last two charts. I'm still not sure because I have no idea - even if I weigh what's left of my 440yd skein of Tosh light - whether the yardage is enough. I'm up to row 11 at this point of chart 5. I guess I knit lace looser than I thought. So it sits, waiting for me to continue until I either go back to the first idea or just go ahead and hope for the best......


----------



## Sandiego

YarnLady said:


> Sandiego,
> 
> Thank you for you advice. I will check my stitches carefully when I purl.
> 
> Yarnlady


Yarn Lady,

It was my pleasure to help, if I did? I don't always have a smooth sailing knitting. I have had my share of ripping out, lol!!! I have sure learned a lot by knitting the Ashton and now the Alex. Keep us posted. I know you can do it!!!!! ;0)


----------



## BubbyJ

EqLady said:


> BubbyJ - blocking wires are wonderful when you want a straight edge - you don't have to pin every inch and get little ruffles. I only used wires on the neck edge of my Ashton, then used the yardstick to be sure all my points were stretched straight and as far out as they should be.


Well, maybe that will be my next "wish" list...we bought some wire at Home Depot and my hubby cut them to 15" and 8", but they bent and I couldn't use them properly...thanks, though, appreciate all the help and advice on the KAL!


----------



## CathyAnn

sharonbartsch said:


> YarnLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yarnlade, I am having similar problems....and have decided just to do two or three rows of the chart each time I sit down...ie once or twice a day....seems I can concentrate for short sharp intervals - and also less chance of getting interrupted by family and visitors,
> 
> I have just had to accept that I am going to take a long time....and it is not going to be perfect ....
> 
> Please keep on trucking and keep me company here at the tail end
> 
> love Sharon x
Click to expand...

Yarnlady and Sharon, I absolutely understand how it is. It took me over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. I frogged the beginning about six times, and that was even before the first chart! Many days, I could only knit two rows. On good days, maybe six or eight, and then I had to take breaks between every two to four rows! I would get brain freeze and my eyes would glaze over. (LOL) After about half way through the Ashton, it started to get easier and easier. It all finally came together in my head, and my concentration really improved! The learning curve is steep. However, I have to say that joining the Ashton KAL was the best thing I've ever done in my knitting experience. I'm sure that if the Alexandra was my first lace knitting experience, the story would be the same.

If I can do it, anyone can. Persistence really pays off!

One more point, having such a dedicated and effective teacher in Dee is priceless!


----------



## EqLady

Stevieland - quick question on yarn. I have two skeins of a solid color from the same dye lot. Is it necessary to start the second skein where you indicate on the pattern? Or can I just finish with one and then start the second?


----------



## -knitter

YarnLady said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady


I'm having the same problem (not that that's any consolation )
 . I'm determined this is not going to get ME; I'm going to get IT! :-D Good luck to you, too!!


----------



## 54205

YarnLady...One more thing you may want to keep in mind if you're ending up with an additional stitch after purling a row; it's possible that you may be purling a yarnover twice. The yarnovers are pretty big stitches in comparison to the others and it may be that you've purled one and it didn't pull all the way off the needle and you've purled it again. I've caught myself almost doing that when I get distracted with TV, etc.


----------



## knitgirl389

Its been quiet here today at the alexandra KAL...I can just picture everyone knitting away!


----------



## Bethknits79

Not me!! Taking care of my son and doing laundry!! Hope to get back to it tonight after the kids are in bed. I am now on chart two though and I'm feeling much better so I should be able to knit on it some every night.


----------



## agnescr

knitgirl389 said:


> Its been quiet here today at the alexandra KAL...I can just picture everyone knitting away!


Almost 2pm here and I am just in from work,got the coffee will browse KP the do a few rows of Alexandra before doing some ironing


----------



## marimom

See, patience and perserverance paid off. I frogged my shawlette down to the beginning of chart 2 and found out that what I was doing incorrectly was in chart 3. Went back and read the info from Dee and realized that I was not doing 2 repeats of the middle section. I must have put the shawlette down before I began chart 3 when it was late and I was tired. Horray. Thanks to all of you for hanging in there or else I do not know if I would have.


----------



## marimom

I am so glad to hear that others are struggling with AADD. I also cannot sit and knit for long periods of time; perhaps 1/2 hr at a time. Good to know others have the same problem.



CathyAnn said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YarnLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yarnlade, I am having similar problems....and have decided just to do two or three rows of the chart each time I sit down...ie once or twice a day....seems I can concentrate for short sharp intervals - and also less chance of getting interrupted by family and visitors,
> 
> I have just had to accept that I am going to take a long time....and it is not going to be perfect ....
> 
> Please keep on trucking and keep me company here at the tail end
> 
> love Sharon x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yarnlady and Sharon, I absolutely understand how it is. It took me over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. I frogged the beginning about six times, and that was even before the first chart! Many days, I could only knit two rows. On good days, maybe six or eight, and then I had to take breaks between every two to four rows! I would get brain freeze and my eyes would glaze over. (LOL) After about half way through the Ashton, it started to get easier and easier. It all finally came together in my head, and my concentration really improved! The learning curve is steep. However, I have to say that joining the Ashton KAL was the best thing I've ever done in my knitting experience. I'm sure that if the Alexandra was my first lace knitting experience, the story would be the same.
> 
> If I can do it, anyone can. Persistence really pays off!
> 
> One more point, having such a dedicated and effective teacher in Dee is priceless!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sailgurl

I am knitting my first shawl. I was also having same problem. I split the shawl in half so i have to count each side. I got a note card and figured out the number of stitches for each row for each half. After each knit row, I count the stitches on each half. When I purl I make sure the count is correct too. It just takes a minute to count the stitches when I find a mistake (i.e. Missed YO) i put a stitch marker on the spot and fix it on the next row. MUCH LESS frogging



marimom said:


> I am so glad to hear that others are struggling with AADD. I also cannot sit and knit for long periods of time; perhaps 1/2 hr at a time. Good to know others have the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YarnLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Yarnlade, I am having similar problems....and have decided just to do two or three rows of the chart each time I sit down...ie once or twice a day....seems I can concentrate for short sharp intervals - and also less chance of getting interrupted by family and visitors,
> 
> I have just had to accept that I am going to take a long time....and it is not going to be perfect ....
> 
> Please keep on trucking and keep me company here at the tail end
> 
> love Sharon x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yarnlady and Sharon, I absolutely understand how it is. It took me over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. I frogged the beginning about six times, and that was even before the first chart! Many days, I could only knit two rows. On good days, maybe six or eight, and then I had to take breaks between every two to four rows! I would get brain freeze and my eyes would glaze over. (LOL) After about half way through the Ashton, it started to get easier and easier. It all finally came together in my head, and my concentration really improved! The learning curve is steep. However, I have to say that joining the Ashton KAL was the best thing I've ever done in my knitting experience. I'm sure that if the Alexandra was my first lace knitting experience, the story would be the same.
> 
> If I can do it, anyone can. Persistence really pays off!
> 
> One more point, having such a dedicated and effective teacher in Dee is priceless!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## funthreads623

The way that I do my lifeline with the knitpick needle, is to put the lifeline in on the purl row, dropping off the markers, and then replace them on the right side row. Or, if you have enough markers, just leave them in and if you do have to go back, they are already in place. good luck!



moherlyle said:


> Regarding lifelines and interchangeable needles: a couple of posts talked about using the little hole at the base of the needles (where you insert the key to lock tightly to the cable) as a way to thread the lifeline while knitting a row. I tried it and it was easy BUT the lifeline also went through my PMs! Had to pullout the lifeline to move my PMs! Great idea if you don't have markers in place! Can't figure out a way to exclude the PMs and thread the lifeline via the needle whole. Would love t hear if anyone has done this!


----------



## YarnLady

Marimon,

I don't know if I have AADD, I just think I have symptoms of it. I can sit for long periods of time, though. Knitting the lace shawl is very intricate work and I find it difficult. Eventually, I hope to over come it and post my shawl on- line like so many have. Once my shawl is completed, I will wear it everywhere, I will be so proud!!

Keep working on yours, and I would love to see it when it is completed. 

P.S. I love you Avatar. I need to put one up of Sophia Loren. 

Yarnlady


----------



## Quitnknit

Here is my completed Alexandra. Knitted with Ella Rae Lace Merino colorway 105 (needed slightly more than 1 skein) on US 5 needle. Measures 29 x 58.


----------



## Silverowl

What a lovely colour Quitnknit.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Nice shawl and pretty colour.

I am doing the full shawl and I am on row 15 of chart 5. Got a short error stop on row 13. Now have to put shawl down to make a fish hat for a friends' BD on Saturday. Going to lunch with hubby today.



Quitnknit said:


> Here is my completed Alexandra. Knitted with Ella Rae Lace Merino colorway 105 (needed slightly more than 1 skein) on US 5 needle. Measures 29 x 58.


----------



## wreni

Just Lovely, Quitnknit. How long did it take you to complete? I'll bet you were thrilled to cast of that last stitch! What are you doing next?

I hope to join this KAL but must first finish the second Ashton shawl.

See all of you in a few weeks! Happy knitting.


----------



## thegrape

Quitnknit WOW! Love the color!


----------



## knitgirl389

its lovely, great color!


----------



## Quitnknit

wreni said:


> Just Lovely, Quitnknit. How long did it take you to complete? I'll bet you were thrilled to cast of that last stitch! What are you doing next?
> 
> I hope to join this KAL but must first finish the second Ashton shawl.
> 
> See all of you in a few weeks! Happy knitting.


Thank you so much. I started at the beginning of the KAL (end of Feb) and finished on Saturday. I actually hated to see it end- I really enjoyed knitting it. I would like to do the Wilshire next, I think. That will be my first full shawl - have only done the Ashton and the Alexandra shawlette. I have the KnitPicks foam pads for blocking - guess I need another set for a full shawl. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I have seen posts about purchasing foam pads at Home Depot as well.


----------



## CathyAnn

Quitnknit, your shawl is perfect! Great blocking. The tonal quality of the Ella Rae Lace is stunning. Was it difficult to knit with (hard to see, splitting, etc.)?

About blocking mats --- I find that the mats at KMart, called "foam flooring," work perfectly. They are two feet square, and you get six of them in a package for a total of 24 square feet. They regularly cost $19.99, but have been on sale for $12.99. I see pictures of shawls being blocked on them on KP once in a while.


----------



## stevieland

Quitnknit said:


> Here is my completed Alexandra. Knitted with Ella Rae Lace Merino colorway 105 (needed slightly more than 1 skein) on US 5 needle. Measures 29 x 58.


Wow, glad I stopped vacuuming and checked the site.

This is fabulous in this color. Your knitting is so pretty!!! I love this shawl. You did a fantastic job in every way. :thumbup:

And now back to my housework..... I got a new vacuum cleaner and I'm having fun looking at the dirt cup atll the dirt my old one missed. That's weird, right? I guess I'm just easily amused. :lol:


----------



## moherlyle

funthreads623 said:


> The way that I do my lifeline with the knitpick needle, is to put the lifeline in on the purl row, dropping off the markers, and then replace them on the right side row. Or, if you have enough markers, just leave them in and if you do have to go back, they are already in place. good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> moherlyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding lifelines and interchangeable needles: a couple of posts talked about using the little hole at the base of the needles (where you insert the key to lock tightly to the cable) as a way to thread the lifeline while knitting a row. I tried it and it was easy BUT the lifeline also went through my PMs! Had to pullout the lifeline to move my PMs! Great idea if you don't have markers in place! Can't figure out a way to exclude the PMs and thread the lifeline via the needle hole. Would love to hear if anyone has done this!
Click to expand...

Thanks, funthreads! Great idea. I'll try threading on the purl w/o markers.


----------



## moherlyle

Gorgeous quitnknit! Love the color!


----------



## jjpiano

Beautiful shawl, Quitnknit. I love where the colors landed. Really accents the design. Gorgeous work. 

Jane


----------



## jan1ce

Quitnknit said:


> Here is my completed Alexandra. Knitted with Ella Rae Lace Merino colorway 105 (needed slightly more than 1 skein) on US 5 needle. Measures 29 x 58.


Gorgeous, the colour is beautiful.

Jan xx


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Quitnknit!!! Great looking shawlette... gorgeous colors..!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Is it a time to start Alexandra Shawl Gallery?


----------



## agnescr

Boooooooooooohooooooo ran out of yarn to finish Alexandra, luckly the yarn store I got original yarn from still has same dye lot , so its on order will just have to wait .....am on row 22 chart 6 of the shawl, using knitpicks Gloss fingering,have used 660yards so far.

wonders which shawl to work on Edwina or Wilshire


----------



## Sandiego

Stunning, Quitnknit, beautiful color and shawlette! ;0)


----------



## MEknitter

Beautiful shawl, quitnknit! Love the colors!


----------



## YarnLady

QuitnKnit,

Your shawl is exquisite to say the least. I love the color, it is beautiful....

Yarnlady


----------



## umozabeads

ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!


----------



## nanciann

Lovely shawl Quitnknit ... Lovely color...great job knitting and blocking. What more can one say....fantabulous!


----------



## jan1ce

Grrrr. Was congratulating myself on doing really well with Alexandra. Should have kept my mouth shut!! dropped a stich and it went down 6 rows!! Couldn't work out pattern so had to frog back, oh well as Dee says, I've got more yarn to knit with, LOL

Jan xx


----------



## sunnybutterfly

stevieland said:


> Quitnknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my completed Alexandra. Knitted with Ella Rae Lace Merino colorway 105 (needed slightly more than 1 skein) on US 5 needle. Measures 29 x 58.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, glad I stopped vacuuming and checked the site.
> 
> This is fabulous in this color. Your knitting is so pretty!!! I love this shawl. You did a fantastic job in every way. :thumbup:
> 
> And now back to my housework..... I got a new vacuum cleaner and I'm having fun looking at the dirt cup atll the dirt my old one missed. That's weird, right? I guess I'm just easily amused. :lol:
Click to expand...

I did the same when I finally gave up on my old vacuum. Just seeing all that stuff (mostly cat hair) being dragged out of the carpet was fantastic.


----------



## knitnchic

Quitnknit

Your shawl is beautiful - - color and blocking. I love that everyone's sharing their yarn info.


----------



## Debiknit

Quitnknit, love the color of your shawl. Halfway thru chart 4 on mine. The blocks can also be gotten at walmart in the exercise area. They are charcoal colored and 2 foot square. I can't remember if I got 6 or 8 in a package. I ended up getting 2 packages to block out a large circular shawl. They too run about 20 dollars. Hope my shawl turns out half as good as yours did.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Another fabulous shawl, congratulations and very very well done...I can see what a difference blocking makes....I am guessing you have to block it each time you wash it??..

I have never blocked anything....guess I am gunna learn something else huh?

Sharon


----------



## DanaKay

Gorgeous shawl Quitnknit. Very nice knitting and just look at those points! Love it!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Quitnknit - your Alexandra is stunning. Love the color.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> Another fabulous shawl, congratulations and very very well done...I can see what a difference blocking makes....I am guessing you have to block it each time you wash it??..
> 
> I have never blocked anything....guess I am gunna learn something else huh?
> 
> Sharon


Yeah, after every time. You don't really have to wash these much though.

And yep, more fun stuff to add to your lace knitting arsenal.


----------



## lpool23

Just want to thank you so much for such a great site. I've done two Ashtons and finished my Alexandra last night (on chart 3 today of my next one!!) Enjoying everyone's input and great tips. Will have to soon start putting in my two cents!!


----------



## BubbyJ

I have started my own Elizabeth KAL...just me, no one else my own KAL...I must be tired because I'm making silly mistakes...

I don't like that word "tink"
It rhymes with stink, 
and when I do it, I think
I need a drink...

Enough for tonight -- going downstairs for a coffee!

Cheers, everyone, and yay for we who made that beautiful Alexandra!


----------



## SandyC

knitnchic said:


> Hi YarnLady;
> 
> I had to use this method when knitting chart four: during the 12 stitch repeat in the blue section - - I counted [1, 2, 3, 4, etc.] for each box as I was knitting as oppose to saying to myself the actual stitch for that box, so in case I had a memory blimp [kind of like in the Invasion of the Body Snatchers] I knew which k2tog or ssk or YO I was actually working by virtue of the number of that box. I was rather surprised that I completed row after row without tinking.
> 
> Also, those yarnovers do hide when purling the even rows.
> 
> FYI - I'm in your general area; east of you, a mile south of CSU.
> 
> knitnchic
> 
> 
> 
> YarnLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I have been trying to knit the Alexandra, but I keep making mistakes. Stevieland has helped me in every way she possibly can. She is a wonderful teacher, and her tutorial style of setting up the charts is terrific. However, I still end up with the wrong number of stitches. I may get the correct number knitting, but when I purl back I get an extra stitch, or a wrong count. I check each stitch as I knit, read my stitches, check my yarnovers, and do everything that has been suggested. I can knit ten rows and then I find I made an error, when I try to correct the error, I often have to frog the row, and many times several rows. I have started over again many, many, times. I love lace knitting!! I don't want to give up, yet for every three rows I knit, I end up having to frog two. I feel like I am driving my car with the brake on!!! Is there anyone else out there that has had this issue! Will it take months of practice before I can be successful? I don't know if there is an answer. I am beginning to think I have ADD and never realized I had the condition.
> 
> I have read articles written about ADD and they suggest knitting as an actitivy that helps focus in, and concentrate. I will be very disappointed if I can not make one of Dee's beautiful shawls. The reason I am knitting is to knit shawls. I don't want to knit blankets, scarves, or mittens.
> 
> Yarnlady
Click to expand...

Yarnlady, I have had a really challenging time with Alex and Dee has been very encouraging and I seem now to be doing ok. I don't know if this will work for you or not and it is a little time consuming but I find that it works for me and this is not a race and I have no time limit to get it done, I'd rather take some extra time and have it right. So this is what I do: I have a magnetic board that I used to use for x stitch. so I prop that up on my lap (using my laptop stand) with something behind it so it stands up and I can see it and reach it easily. I then use the magnet strips that came with the board and place one under the row I am working on and then take 2 shorter ones and place them with maybe 8 sts. between them, knit those stitches and then cover the sts. that I've knit and move the magnet so that another 8 or 10 sts. are showing between and knit those. I keep doing this until the row is finished, then I check and make sure it is correct. I am now up to chart 3 and haven't had to frog at all. That is a first for me. Like I said it takes a little extra time but until I can do this another way, its how I'm doing it. Don't know if it will work for you, but its a thought. Good luck, I know how frustrating this can be, but am really enjoying it now Sandy


----------



## YarnLady

Thank you for the suggestion. I think the board can be purchased at KnitPicks. I am going to buy it to see if it makes it easier to knit. I do lose my place and it often takes time to find. I have been using highlight tape to separate the rows that I am knitting. The magnets sound better. It is going to take me a long time to knit the shawl.

Thanks again,
Yarnlady


----------



## BubbyJ

YarnLady -- you don't have to order it for $14! I bought mine at the local dollar store for $1, and you can buy magnet strips at Staples or whatever...total cost? $1.50??? Good luck, the magnets work very well!


----------



## sharonbartsch

yep girls I have invested in a magnetic board that sits on a old music stand...I use small magnets as well as the long one....the long ones to show the rows....some short ones for where I am up to in the row...and 4 coloured ones that I move onto the long strip as I complete the required number of repeats...this along with counting to twelve for the repeats is working quite well so far....keep on truckin

Sharon


----------



## EqLady

BubbyJ, you're a "poet and don't know it!"


----------



## Quitnknit

I want to thank everyone for their kind words about my Alexandra.


----------



## EqLady

SandyC - we're on the same page. I do that as well. Something about the loooonnnnngggg rows trips me up.


----------



## SandyC

YarnLady said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I think the board can be purchased at KnitPicks. I am going to buy it to see if it makes it easier to knit. I do lose my place and it often takes time to find. I have been using highlight tape to separate the rows that I am knitting. The magnets sound better. It is going to take me a long time to knit the shawl.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Yarnlady


you can buy those boards at any yarn store I think, like Joanns Michaels, Ac moore etc. Good Luck


----------



## roed2er

Alex is on hold! On the second time thru, I am just finished with chart 1 when the phone rang. Our daughter who is not due with her first baby until the 27th is already at 4 cm dilated with a soft cervix. The Dr. and midwife have both suggested moving the birth to the hospital as it appears little baby boy will be here before Friday. Meantime, while the hat and bootie socks are finished, I still need to get the sleeves finished and all the sewing done for his sweater! Don't worry, I will be back as this shawl has got a hold of me in a major way and I am determined to get her done --- maybe that's why I didn't get the sweater done?


----------



## MEknitter

roed2er said:


> Alex is on hold! On the second time thru, I am just finished with chart 1 when the phone rang. Our daughter who is not due with her first baby until the 27th is already at 4 cm dilated with a soft cervix. The Dr. and midwife have both suggested moving the birth to the hospital as it appears little baby boy will be here before Friday. Meantime, while the hat and bootie socks are finished, I still need to get the sleeves finished and all the sewing done for his sweater! Don't worry, I will be back as this shawl has got a hold of me in a major way and I am determined to get her done --- maybe that's why I didn't get the sweater done?


Congratulations on your soon-to-be new grandson! Hope all goes well. Never fear - Alex is patient and will wait for things to settle down!


----------



## Bethknits79

Oh congrats!! New babies are so sweet! Hoping for a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## YarnLady

BubbyJ,

Thanks for alerting me to magnets and board. I will go down to the Mall today and look for them. You really know how to get bargains!!! In todays economy we all have to find deals.

Yarnlady


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> Alex is on hold! On the second time thru, I am just finished with chart 1 when the phone rang. Our daughter who is not due with her first baby until the 27th is already at 4 cm dilated with a soft cervix. The Dr. and midwife have both suggested moving the birth to the hospital as it appears little baby boy will be here before Friday. Meantime, while the hat and bootie socks are finished, I still need to get the sleeves finished and all the sewing done for his sweater! Don't worry, I will be back as this shawl has got a hold of me in a major way and I am determined to get her done --- maybe that's why I didn't get the sweater done?


How exciting! I wish everyone the best...please tell us when your little grandbaby is born!


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, a question: I am about to start chart 5, and I just can't be bothered to count the stitches in the rows. I make sure each row comes out correctly as I finish the right side, and then the left side. When I purl back, I repeat the stitch sequence back to myself in reverse as I purl. Then I'm ready to start the next pattern/odd row, confident that everything is in order -- so I don't count the stitches. Am I missing something that I should be aware of?

BTW, I do examine the stitches after the purl row to make sure everything lines up properly...

What say you :?:


----------



## thegrape

lol


BubbyJ said:


> I have started my own Elizabeth KAL...just me, no one else my own KAL...I must be tired because I'm making silly mistakes...
> 
> I don't like that word "tink"
> It rhymes with stink,
> and when I do it, I think
> I need a drink...
> 
> Enough for tonight -- going downstairs for a coffee!
> 
> Cheers, everyone, and yay for we who made that beautiful Alexandra!


----------



## Lea Ann

I have finally finished chart 1! I am doing the shawl and I'm confused about what to do with chart 2. It has a 12 stitch blue box for repeats and I THINK it is saying for me to repeat this blue box 3 times. I have the correct number of stitches (89) but I will run out of stitches if I repeat the blue box 3 times. 

Can someone please get me started on charts 2? I really appreciate any help - thanks!

Lea Ann


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, a question: I am about to start chart 5, and I just can't be bothered to count the stitches in the rows. I make sure each row comes out correctly as I finish the right side, and then the left side. When I purl back, I repeat the stitch sequence back to myself in reverse as I purl. Then I'm ready to start the next pattern/odd row, confident that everything is in order -- so I don't count the stitches. Am I missing something that I should be aware of?
> 
> BTW, I do examine the stitches after the purl row to make sure everything lines up properly...
> 
> What say you :?:


Say me don't count unless you have to. The red numbers are there for those folks that like to count. I personally never count them, so if you don't need to, no problem!!!


----------



## stevieland

Lea Ann said:


> I have finally finished chart 1! I am doing the shawl and I'm confused about what to do with chart 2. It has a 12 stitch blue box for repeats and I THINK it is saying for me to repeat this blue box 3 times. I have the correct number of stitches (89) but I will run out of stitches if I repeat the blue box 3 times.
> 
> Can someone please get me started on charts 2? I really appreciate any help - thanks!
> 
> Lea Ann


You are fine with 89 st. You will be able to do the three repeats of the blue section on each side and have enough. If you just start knitting and working the second chart as established you will find that the math will all work out. Trust me!!!

Remember, YOs on the charts don't count as stitches exactly since they are added as you knit any given RS row. So there are only 5 st per side of the white stitches that will be "eating" the stitches on the WS row below.


----------



## Lea Ann

I do the same way, just show a small section, then cover it and move on to the next small section. It is going to take me a long time also, as I only have a couple of hours each day to spend knitting. I am also doing the shawl - no telling when I'll finish!

Lea Ann


----------



## Lea Ann

Ok, giving that a go now-I'll let you know if I run out or not. So I am doing chart 2 , with 3 repeats on each side. Here we go!

Thanks!
Lea Ann


----------



## Lea Ann

Lea Ann said:


> Ok, giving that a go now-I'll let you know if I run out or not. So I am doing chart 2 , with 3 repeats on each side. Here we go!
> 
> Thanks!
> Lea Ann


It worked! I did not run out and everything came out even! Thanks, Dee!


----------



## funthreads623

okay, I am going to 'fess up here....I have always been a "counter" counting every row, every time. But, no more! now I concentrate on the 12, TWELVE stitches at a time....I use markers, and after every repeat, make sure that I have 12 correct stitches. That little bit of time is beneficial to me...and then as long as I have the right stitches at the center, and it all comes out right, it has to be correct. Oh, and you don't even have to count the repeats; just knit them until you get to the stitches at the center, where you will have a marker; I use a contrasting color for that marker. I am on chart 4, row 11, and trucking along. I really like this pattern, it lines up so well, and its easy to check with a quick glance.
Also, I use an old typewriter stand (to hold copy) and some magnets and isolate each row, and each repeat. I love the little mangetic business cards that BlackSheep Dyeworks sends out; I use them on the board too!



stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, a question: I am about to start chart 5, and I just can't be bothered to count the stitches in the rows. I make sure each row comes out correctly as I finish the right side, and then the left side. When I purl back, I repeat the stitch sequence back to myself in reverse as I purl. Then I'm ready to start the next pattern/odd row, confident that everything is in order -- so I don't count the stitches. Am I missing something that I should be aware of?
> 
> BTW, I do examine the stitches after the purl row to make sure everything lines up properly...
> 
> What say you :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Say me don't count unless you have to. The red numbers are there for those folks that like to count. I personally never count them, so if you don't need to, no problem!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## threekidsmom

Well, I was going to try the Alexandra with the rest of you ladies, but decided to knit the Ashton first. Got to the second time of knitting the second chart, and the count was wrong. Starting all over from the beginning. Maybe this weekend. I think I am overly tired from the necessary evil....WORK!


----------



## mamiepooh

Stevieland, what do you use as needles ... Addi lace or Addi turbo ? I'm not even sure what is the difference anyway. I want to buy some good needles for lace. What would be your preference?


----------



## itzzbarb

Lea Ann.....hang in there and keep on going, it is exciting to see the pattern taking shape. I do mark down the repeats as it is too easy for me to get distracted and then wonder where I am! And, I count every row. About every other row, I drop a YO and can pick it up on the purl row. That beats the heck out of frogging. But, that is just my system and we do what works for us.


----------



## itzzbarb

Funthreads, I am behind you, but that is OK. Started chart 3 tonight.


----------



## funthreads623

hey, ssshhh, but the Alex is easier than the Ashton...I made three of the ashtons, and am now on the Alex...it is really easy..



threekidsmom said:


> Well, I was going to try the Alexandra with the rest of you ladies, but decided to knit the Ashton first. Got to the second time of knitting the second chart, and the count was wrong. Starting all over from the beginning. Maybe this weekend. I think I am overly tired from the necessary evil....WORK!


----------



## funthreads623

you will probably catch me....I am knitting on several things...



itzzbarb said:


> Funthreads, I am behind you, but that is OK. Started chart 3 tonight.


----------



## itzzbarb

funthreads623 said:


> hey, ssshhh, but the Alex is easier than the Ashton...I made three of the ashtons, and am now on the Alex...it is really easy..
> 
> 
> 
> threekidsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to try the Alexandra with the rest of you ladies, but decided to knit the Ashton first. Got to the second time of knitting the second chart, and the count was wrong. Starting all over from the beginning. Maybe this weekend. I think I am overly tired from the necessary evil....WORK!
Click to expand...

I love how the pattern lines up and you can follow it.


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> Stevieland, what do you use as needles ... Addi lace or Addi turbo ? I'm not even sure what is the difference anyway. I want to buy some good needles for lace. What would be your preference?


100% hands down the Addi Lace. The turbos are too blunt and way too slippery for lace in my opinion. I love the lace ones. They are so nice and pointy! I just get the sizes I need in 24" and 32" inch as I need them. I've eventually collected most of them, but I mostly use 3 through 6s.


----------



## stevieland

funthreads623 said:


> hey, ssshhh, but the Alex is easier than the Ashton...I made three of the ashtons, and am now on the Alex...it is really easy..
> 
> 
> 
> threekidsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to try the Alexandra with the rest of you ladies, but decided to knit the Ashton first. Got to the second time of knitting the second chart, and the count was wrong. Starting all over from the beginning. Maybe this weekend. I think I am overly tired from the necessary evil....WORK!
Click to expand...

and remember.....sssshhhhh..... we don't tell non-knitters that..... :wink:


----------



## knitnchic

itzzbarb said:


> Lea Ann.....hang in there and keep on going, it is exciting to see the pattern taking shape. I do mark down the repeats as it is too easy for me to get distracted and then wonder where I am! And, I count every row. About every other row, I drop a YO and can pick it up on the purl row. That beats the heck out of frogging. But, that is just my system and we do what works for us.


amen; we do what works for us.


----------



## MEknitter

For me, marking every repeat makes it easier to check for errors. I bought a package of 9mm gold rings in the jewelry findings section of A.C.Moore to use as stitch markers. I find they show up nicely and they're thinner and easier to knit around. Also, they're much cheaper. That being said, I got to the decrease row on chart 5 of the shawlette last night and almost had an anxiety attack because I couldn't make the numbers work out - until I figured out that I had to reposition the markers to use stitches in the next repeat. Just an FYI to those who use the markers. Happy knitting!


----------



## nanciann

Most of the time I don't use markers unless the pattern is giving me trouble. I do count the purl side, but in groups. If the repeat is 15..I count to 15 being careful to note when there is a yo....Such as 1.2.3yo.4.5.6.7yo.8.9.10.11yo.12.13yo.14.15. I have a little rhythm to it. If I do that I know the row count is correct. (I also make sure the beginning and ending have the correct count). Then before starting the next row I make a visual check to see that it is in pattern. This way I know what my row count is all the time. Just times the repeats by the number contained in the repeat, plus the beginning and ending count.
Whenever I try to leave a step out to hurry things along...you better believe I make a mistake. So the fastest way for me is to continue with the tried and true.


----------



## CathyAnn

MEknitter said:


> For me, marking every repeat makes it easier to check for errors. I bought a package of 9mm gold rings in the jewelry findings section of A.C.Moore to use as stitch markers. I find they show up nicely and they're thinner and easier to knit around. Also, they're much cheaper. That being said, I got to the decrease row on chart 5 of the shawlette last night and almost had an anxiety attack because I couldn't make the numbers work out - until I figured out that I had to reposition the markers to use stitches in the next repeat. Just an FYI to those who use the markers. Happy knitting!


Dee has brought up that problem about using markers after every repeat before in the Ashton KAL -- and more than once. If I remember correctly, she doesn't recommend using them that way on the shawls because of the problem you described. However, whatever works for you...


----------



## Sandiego

Hi Everyone,

I am done with my Alexandra!!!! Yeay!!!! I finished Tuesday night and took off the blocking mats and wires yesterday morning. Will try to get it posted soon. I am a happy camper!!!! ;0)


----------



## jan1ce

Sandiego said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am done with my Alexandra!!!! Yeay!!!! I finished Tuesday night and took off the blocking mats and wires yesterday morning. Will try to get it posted soon. I am a happy camper!!!! ;0)


Well done, looking forwad to seeing a picture. What are you going to do next?

I'm fighting chart 6, everything seems to be going well and then for some reason it all goes pear shaped and I have to tink. I just seem to loose concentration, it's definitely my fault, not the pattern!! Just completed row 13 again and everything seems to be going well. 
Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego

jan1ce said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am done with my Alexandra!!!! Yeay!!!! I finished Tuesday night and took off the blocking mats and wires yesterday morning. Will try to get it posted soon. I am a happy camper!!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, looking forwad to seeing a picture. What are you going to do next?
> 
> I'm fighting chart 6, everything seems to be going well and then for some reason it all goes pear shaped and I have to tink. I just seem to loose concentration, it's definitely my fault, not the pattern!! Just completed row 13 again and everything seems to be going well.
> Jan xx
Click to expand...

Jan,

I was 5 rows to finishing, and I dropped a couple of stitches. I knew what I dropped, but had a terrible time trying to fix it. I quit and went to my LYS and they are fantastic. She fixed it, thank goodness! It took awhile, but she got her fixed. I couldn't believe I would do that so close to finishing. I have some lace weight silky alpaca yarn from Classic Elite Yarns, and I am going to try to knit the Edwina. Before I start the Edwina, I have two sweet little girls that I am making Easter dresses for with English smocking on the front bodices. So, the dresses are first before Edwina. Hopefully, you can keep your concentration. You are so close, and I am cheering you on!!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am done with my Alexandra!!!! Yeay!!!! I finished Tuesday night and took off the blocking mats and wires yesterday morning. Will try to get it posted soon. I am a happy camper!!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, looking forwad to seeing a picture. What are you going to do next?
> 
> I'm fighting chart 6, everything seems to be going well and then for some reason it all goes pear shaped and I have to tink. I just seem to loose concentration, it's definitely my fault, not the pattern!! Just completed row 13 again and everything seems to be going well.
> Jan xx
Click to expand...

You are so close to the finish line...... good luck!


----------



## jan1ce

Sandiego said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am done with my Alexandra!!!! Yeay!!!! I finished Tuesday night and took off the blocking mats and wires yesterday morning. Will try to get it posted soon. I am a happy camper!!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, looking forwad to seeing a picture. What are you going to do next?
> 
> I'm fighting chart 6, everything seems to be going well and then for some reason it all goes pear shaped and I have to tink. I just seem to loose concentration, it's definitely my fault, not the pattern!! Just completed row 13 again and everything seems to be going well.
> Jan xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jan,
> 
> I was 5 rows to finishing, and I dropped a couple of stitches. I knew what I dropped, but had a terrible time trying to fix it. I quit and went to my LYS and they are fantastic. She fixed it, thank goodness! It took awhile, but she got her fixed. I couldn't believe I would do that so close to finishing. I have some lace weight silky alpaca yarn from Classic Elite Yarns, and I am going to try to knit the Edwina. Before I start the Edwina, I have two sweet little girls that I am making Easter dresses for with English smocking on the front bodices. So, the dresses are first before Edwina. Hopefully, you can keep your concentration. You are so close, and I am cheering you on!!!! ;0)
Click to expand...

Thanks, I wont get much done this weekend. It's my birthday (60th) tomorrow and all the family are visiting for the weekend. So it'll be Monday before I get to finish it. I do know that one of the presents came in a knitpro bag, hope it's got lots of needles in it LOL

I've seen the patterns for the smocking, are they difficult to do? My neighbours grand daughter has a birthday coming up and I was going to make her a poncho but a smocked dress would be lovely.

I can't make up my mind between Edwina and Elizabeth, but I've already got the yarn for the Alexandra Shawlette so I think that's next. I've already got an order from one DIL and I can bet when the other one sees them she'll want one too!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am done with my Alexandra!!!! Yeay!!!! I finished Tuesday night and took off the blocking mats and wires yesterday morning. Will try to get it posted soon. I am a happy camper!!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, looking forwad to seeing a picture. What are you going to do next?
> 
> I'm fighting chart 6, everything seems to be going well and then for some reason it all goes pear shaped and I have to tink. I just seem to loose concentration, it's definitely my fault, not the pattern!! Just completed row 13 again and everything seems to be going well.
> Jan xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so close to the finish line...... good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee, I'm really enjoying the shawls, already got the yarn for the Shawlette.

Jan xx


----------



## threekidsmom

Maybe I will start the Alexandra this weekend and do the Ashton later! I like what you ladies have to say! Thanks for the input! Gonna go now and make ham potpie!


----------



## Sandiego

Jan1ce,

HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope you do get some awesome Knitting needles and some yarn. That would be awesome!!!! You know, the shawl can wait.......;0( Family is more important. Your birthday is special and turning the big 60 is important too. You need to enjoy your birthday, and let your family pamper you. I turned 61 in January. You have your yarn for the Elizabeth Shawlette already. We will have to swap stories. I figured the Edwina would be easier than the Elizabeth, but what do I know? Lol!!! Smocking is not difficult. You actually do embroidery stitches over pleats in fabric. It is fun and goes fast. The results are really pretty. These little girls are little divas. They will look so cute!!!! Isn't smocking big in England? Anyway, have a wonderful birthday!!!!! ;0)


----------



## AlderRose

We had a bit of a diversion here on the Oregon Coast and ended up playing pioneer instead of keeping up with you on the KAL. We woke up Tuesday morning to 5-6 inches of snow and no power. Fortunately, we heat with wood and have an old wood cook stove. The snow is gone but it left a terrible mess of broken limbs. I felt sorry for the linemen who had to repair the mess of downed power lines. Our power came back on around noon today. Yeah! Now I can knit after dark!


----------



## BubbyJ

Now you have a REASON to knit MORE!!!


----------



## kac47874

Pacific Rose - the photo is beautiful, I hate snow!!! Really it's not bad if you don't have to go anywhere or do anything (like work) it's nice to look at out the window and it makes things look pretty. Glad you were able to "tough it out!"


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Pacific Rose. Have been seeing you people on the coast on TV and in the newspaper. We here in Cottage Grove, OR (30 miles north of Eugene) only had 1.5 inches of snow this time, but lost power for 5 hours -- all electric house. Not too bad as we have good insulation. I was reading by flashlight, but couldn't hold the flashlight and knit. Thankfully we had just finished dinner when the power went off. Now I understand you have high winds. Thinking of you.
Shirley


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Wow, I have never seen snow that thick in person. There have been a lot of posts regarding the mild winter you guys are having, I guess that has changed. Getting a late blast. Good luck and I hope the weather doesn't turn nasty again. Lucky you have other means of heating and cooking. What happens to people who don't and the power is off for days?


----------



## Bethknits79

Some people have generators. If they don't have a generator they usually go to a relatives house that does have power. If no one has power then usually the red cross will provide a safe place, especially in the winter. Not that I live in Oregon but I do live in a cold state and we had a storm earlier this winter that knocked out our power for a week. Thankfully, my landlord was able to borrow a generator from a family friend who did have power so he didn't need his generator. So glad you got your power back!! Really makes you thankful for power doesn't it!!


----------



## YarnLady

Pacific Rose,

What a wonderful picture with all the snow! 
Glad that you have your electricity back....Mother Nature can be harsh at times.

I love the snow but not when I have to travel. I was stuck in Downtown Chicago once when I was working. I don't know if anyone remembers the 1967 snow storm,... only the people that live in IL. I think we had 3 ft. of snow. It took me 7 hours to get home...

Yarnlady


----------



## sunnybutterfly

YarnLady said:


> Pacific Rose,
> 
> What a wonderful picture with all the snow!
> Glad that you have your electricity back....Mother Nature can be harsh at times.
> 
> I love the snow but not when I have to travel. I was stuck in Downtown Chicago once when I was working. I don't know if anyone remembers the 1967 snow storm,... only the people that live in IL. I think we had 3 ft. of snow. It took me 7 hours to get home...
> 
> Yarnlady


Goodness Yarnlady, how you have changed. Remarkable resemblance to Sophia Loren, lol.


----------



## AlderRose

When we went outside while the power was still off, we could hear generators echoing through the valley. Around here, we loose power a lot, so most of us country folk are prepared for it. 

The wind we had helped get all of the broken limbs out of the trees. I was out in it this morning taking care of our animals and opening gates so the linemen could get on the property to work on the power pole. Believe me, I had to hold my hat on or it would have blown to the next county. 

I'm very thankful to have running water and electric lights again!!!


----------



## nanciann

YarnLady said:


> Pacific Rose,
> 
> What a wonderful picture with all the snow!
> Glad that you have your electricity back....Mother Nature can be harsh at times.
> 
> I love the snow but not when I have to travel. I was stuck in Downtown Chicago once when I was working. I don't know if anyone remembers the 1967 snow storm,... only the people that live in IL. I think we had 3 ft. of snow. It took me 7 hours to get home...
> 
> Yarnlady


We lived in Chicago during that snow storm and many after that. We lived north of Chicago in Highland Park. One year in the late 70's my husband was on the roof shoveling off 4 feet of snow. That was when we decided to go to Arizona.


----------



## Jenwild

Pacific Rose, when I saw your photo I thought OMG that is just so lovely, here in Oz we don't see snow like that unless we are in a very small part of the "high country" and even then it's patchy for most of the time. It's obvious I don't understand the inconvenience and possible dangers of all that lovely snow. I keep telling my DH that we should go somewhere it snows heaps just so we can see it, maybe I should be visiting you guys in Oregon !!!! LOL we could knit shawls together.


----------



## AlderRose

Jenwild said:


> Pacific Rose, when I saw your photo I thought OMG that is just so lovely, here in Oz we don't see snow like that unless we are in a very small part of the "high country" and even then it's patchy for most of the time. It's obvious I don't understand the inconvenience and possible dangers of all that lovely snow. I keep telling my DH that we should go somewhere it snows heaps just so we can see it, maybe I should be visiting you guys in Oregon !!!! LOL we could knit shawls together.


Here on the Oregon Coast getting this much snow in such a short time doesn't happen all that often. Tell you what, all the warm shawls we could knit would come in quite handy in weather like that. We should get Dee to come up with one that weathers snow and wind.


----------



## YarnLady

Nanciann,

If you lived in Highland Park you know how bad Chicago winters are. This past winter we had just a dusting of snow. It was unusually mild, especially in Jan. & Feb., which are considered the coldest months. I can take the cold better than the heat. Our summers have become extremely humid and hot. I stay in on hot days.

Yarnlady


----------



## YarnLady

Pacific Rose,

Yes, I always liked Sophia Loren. My friend in high school was a blonde and she was Kim Novak. It is fun to fantasize.

Yarnlady


----------



## sunnybutterfly

YarnLady said:


> Pacific Rose,
> 
> Yes, I always liked Sophia Loren. My friend in high school was a blonde and she was Kim Novak. It is fun to fantasize.
> 
> Yarnlady


Wow, Kim Novak, how that takes me back. I bet Sophia has stood the test of time a little better than Kim. I always wanted to be Annette Funicello (spelling?) but I saw an old movie the other day with her in it and I thought yuk, she looked so different to my more mature mind and I didn't like her at all. Personally I think, in general, that blondes age a little more quickly, than brunettes.


----------



## YarnLady

Sunnybutterfly,

I sent the note to Pacific Rose accidentally about the Sophia Loren picture. I saw it as a wallpaper that was free on-line and thought it would look good as a new avatar. 

Yarnlady


----------



## nanciann

YarnLady said:


> Nanciann,
> 
> If you lived in Highland Park you know how bad Chicago winters are. This past winter we had just a dusting of snow. It was unusually mild, especially in Jan. & Feb., which are considered the coldest months. I can take the cold better than the heat. Our summers have become extremely humid and hot. I stay in on hot days.
> 
> Yarnlady


I lived most of my life in Illinois and loved every season with all my heart but my health was not good there and here I feel so much better. 
I know the weather is nice there now but look out ... our weather is changing in a few days and if ours is bad ... I can't imagine what will happen where you are...Half our kids still live back there. They can't believe the beautiful weather they are having. Yesterday it was warmer there than it was here...That is very strange.


----------



## YarnLady

Jan,

Happy 60th Birthday to you!! I hope you have a year filled with happiness and good health!

Yarnlady


----------



## stevieland

Jan, may I also wish you a Happy 60th! I hope you have a great day and get lots of yarn for presents!


----------



## knitgirl389

Happy Birthday Jan!


----------



## agnescr

Happy birthday from someone who has not long achieved that milestone x


----------



## DanaKay

Happy Birthday Jan. Have a great day!


----------



## Silverowl

Happy birthday Jan.


----------



## Sandiego

Enjoy your day!!!!!! Happy Birthday, Jan!!!! ;0)


----------



## nanciann

Happy Birthday, Jan. And many, many more.


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks everyone, I'm having a great day with lots of prezzies. A set of Knitpro Rose needles in lovely box, A knitting notebook and a mug with a knitting slogan on it, I did have others but these are the most important and appreciated LOL Oh and a huge box of Thorntons chocolates!!

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose

Happy Birthday Jan. Birthday wishes from the Pacific North West. Hope you had a wonderful day of celebration.


----------



## knitgirl389

Chocolates!!!!!yummmmmmmy


----------



## CathyAnn

Happy birthday, Jan. It's a good thing there is no sound on KP -- can you imagine the voices singing "Happy Birthday" to you??? :shock:


----------



## jan1ce

CathyAnn said:


> Happy birthday, Jan. It's a good thing there is no sound on KP -- can you imagine the voices singing "Happy Birthday" to you??? :shock:


LOL Anyone want a chocolate???


----------



## DanaKay

Could you hold a piece for me, I have to run and pick up the grands! :lol:


----------



## knitgirl389

of course we want chocolates! LOL :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

I'm heading to town and will buy a chocolate, and I'm going to enjoy it with no guilt what-so-ever because we are all celebrating Jan's birthday. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. It's so nice of you to have a birthday, Jan.


----------



## umozabeads

I remember that snow! My dad had to shovel us out so we could get to the only store that was open. I was a kid and we got snow days off! Thought it was cool! However, the blizzards after that and getting older are the reasons I am in San Diego. But I miss Chicago, the city, not too much the people; too many issues around race.


----------



## Gmaj

About counting stitches: With these long rows of complex patterns all the stitches must be in the right place. If they are it doesn't matter how many there are. If they aren't it doesn't matter how many there are. They must be fixed. (unless you are like me and have figured out a way to fudge a little here, a little there.) gmaj


----------



## jan1ce

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm heading to town and will buy a chocolate, and I'm going to enjoy it with no guilt what-so-ever because we are all celebrating Jan's birthday. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. It's so nice of you to have a birthday, Jan.


My pleasure, hope you enjoy your chocolate, everyone deserves a treat occasionally, and the more 'occassions' the better I say!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

DanaKay said:


> Could you hold a piece for me, I have to run and pick up the grands! :lol:


better be quick, chocolate doesn't last long in our house!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

knitgirl389 said:


> of course we want chocolates! LOL :lol:


My kind of girl!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## Gmaj

stevieland said:


> Johanna1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Dee. Thanks for your reply to my Help Help Help. I feel so foolish now because evidently my copies were very light and I did not see the difference between an ssk and a sl1,k2tog,psso symbol. No wonder things were not jelling.
> Thanks so much for the answer, because I would have really started pulling out my hair today if I had continued in the same vein.
> Now I can finish in the next day or two.
> Johanna
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not feel foolish! Those symbols do look a lot alike. I wish I could make them thicker or bigger, but the knitting software only gives me so many (read not many!) options. I am just happy we were able to find the problem and you are good to go.
Click to expand...

I had this problem until I colored the decrease squares. the right leaning ones are red, the left leaning are blue and the double decreases are green. I'd be interested to know if this helps anyone else.


----------



## AlderRose

How long does it take for the shawl to dry once it's in blocking mode? I had to set aside my Alexandra to make an Ashton for my nature lover daughter's birthday. I'm amazed at how much it stretched during the blocking process!


----------



## agnescr

Here is my Alexandra she measures 72x36 knitted using Knit Picks Gloss fingering in Sea Spray(a greenish blue) knitted on 3.75 needles used approx 680 yards

will photograph her on a dark colour background when dry


----------



## nanciann

Hey there, that's just beautiful. I love it.


----------



## AlderRose

Agnescr,
She's beautiful. That color really shows the pattern. Congratulations.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> How long does it take for the shawl to dry once it's in blocking mode? I had to set aside my Alexandra to make an Ashton for my nature lover daughter's birthday. I'm amazed at how much it stretched during the blocking process!


It depends on how humid it is there. Maybe overnight. Here it dries in a few hours.


----------



## Carol (UK)

Beautiful shawl Agnescr and a lovely colour.


----------



## knitgirl389

that is beautiful I love that color!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Agnescr, gorgeous shawl, perfect stitching and color!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bethknits79

Hey I'll take a piece of chocolate!! LOL! And what a pretty Ashton! Love the color.


----------



## DanaKay

agnescr said:


> Here is my Alexandra she measures 72x36 knitted using Knit Picks Gloss fingering in Sea Spray(a greenish blue) knitted on 3.75 needles used approx 680 yards
> 
> will photograph her on a dark colour background when dry


Beautiful knitting! Love the color. KnitPicks seems to have some really nice colorways. Great block job! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jan, I'll have that chocolate now while the grands are out playing! Thanks! :lol:


----------



## jan1ce

Agnescr what a beautiful shawl, I love the colour.

Jan xx


----------



## Carolannknits

I had this problem until I colored the decrease squares. the right leaning ones are red, the left leaning are blue and the double decreases are green. I'd be interested to know if this helps anyone else.[/quote]

I color my decreases too. Helps a lot, since I can't keep my ssk & k2tog straight. I've tried every trick I can think of and tips from folks of this KAL


----------



## jan1ce

Just finished binding off my Alex !!! Chocolate all round !!

Now to start my Shawlette, I'm using Knit Picks Stroll colour Sunset Multi.

Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego

Agnescr,

Congrats!!! It is gorgeous and I love the color!!!! Beautiful knitting! ;0)


----------



## sharonbartsch

That is a masterpiece...and that mint colour will go well with your chocolate....xxx


----------



## Sandiego

jan1ce said:


> Just finished binding off my Alex !!! Chocolate all round !!
> 
> Now to start my Shawlette, I'm using Knit Picks Stroll colour Sunset Multi.
> 
> Jan xx


Yeay!!!! You got it done on your birthday!!! Congrats and way to go!!! ;0)


----------



## jacobb

Carolannknits said:


> I had this problem until I colored the decrease squares. the right leaning ones are red, the left leaning are blue and the double decreases are green. I'd be interested to know if this helps anyone else.


I color my decreases too. Helps a lot, since I can't keep my ssk & k2tog straight. I've tried every trick I can think of and tips from folks of this KAL[/quote]

I, too, have colored the decreases for the Alexandra and find it helps.


----------



## jan1ce

Sandiego said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished binding off my Alex !!! Chocolate all round !!
> 
> Now to start my Shawlette, I'm using Knit Picks Stroll colour Sunset Multi.
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yeay!!!! You got it done on your birthday!!! Congrats and way to go!!! ;0)
Click to expand...

Thanks, only problem now is I want to start the shawlette but wont be able to until Monday at the earliest, and wont be able to block the Alexandra until next weekend. Oh well, I shall have to grin and bear it!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## BubbyJ

It's beautiful! I don't think it's possible to find a colour that doesn't do it justice! It's a beautiful shawl and you've done an amazing job!


----------



## Sandiego

jan1ce said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished binding off my Alex !!! Chocolate all round !!
> 
> Now to start my Shawlette, I'm using Knit Picks Stroll colour Sunset Multi.
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> 
> 
> Yeay!!!! You got it done on your birthday!!! Congrats and way to go!!! ;0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, only problem now is I want to start the shawlette but wont be able to until Monday at the earliest, and wont be able to block the Alexandra until next weekend. Oh well, I shall have to grin and bear it!! LOL
> 
> Jan xx
Click to expand...

Jan,

I hear you!!!! I have to wait on my husband to download the pics of my Alex from the camera to the computer, and he will send me an e-mail so I can post it on KP. I don't have a cell phone that I can take a picture with. such is life!!!
;0)


----------



## BlueButterfly

Agnescr

What a lovely colour and great knitting.

Jan1ice - Happy Birthday. I have my raspberry chocolate beside me! Congrats on finishing your shawl. waiting to see pics.


----------



## thegrape

Never thought to do that. That would make it easier, Gonna try it!


Gmaj said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Dee. Thanks for your reply to my Help Help Help. I feel so foolish now because evidently my copies were very light and I did not see the difference between an ssk and a sl1,k2tog,psso symbol. No wonder things were not jelling.
> Thanks so much for the answer, because I would have really started pulling out my hair today if I had continued in the same vein.
> Now I can finish in the next day or two.
> Johanna
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not feel foolish! Those symbols do look a lot alike. I wish I could make them thicker or bigger, but the knitting software only gives me so many (read not many!) options. I am just happy we were able to find the problem and you are good to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had this problem until I colored the decrease squares. the right leaning ones are red, the left leaning are blue and the double decreases are green. I'd be interested to know if this helps anyone else.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

So many beautiful shawls have been posted, congratulations and Way To Go's to all that have completed them! 
I've finally been given the okay to start knitting again  Only have to wear the braces if I plan to do any lifting, (which I don't plan to do). I hope to restart work on the shawl tomorrow afternoon. I had to frog it totally out and will start all over again, LOL..will be (I lost count) the umptemth time but I will start again and hopefully get the hang of this without pulling my hair out :roll: 
Have a good evening,
Marianne


----------



## BubbyJ

Marianne818 said:


> So many beautiful shawls have been posted, congratulations and Way To Go's to all that have completed them!
> I've finally been given the okay to start knitting again  Only have to wear the braces if I plan to do any lifting, (which I don't plan to do). I hope to restart work on the shawl tomorrow afternoon. I had to frog it totally out and will start all over again, LOL..will be (I lost count) the umptemth time but I will start again and hopefully get the hang of this without pulling my hair out :roll:
> Have a good evening,
> Marianne


With Dee's help, you will not be bald! She will answer ANY questions you have; I know from experience that none are silly questions. I am hooked now, even though I am not proficient in it! Through KP I have met some wonderful locals who are helping me through difficulties! I still get 'em wrong, and bad stitch counts, but in the end they look nice!!! So feel good, keep on trying and you'll do it. I'll wait for your picture!


----------



## moherlyle

agnescr said:


> Here is my Alexandra she measures 72x36 knitted using Knit Picks Gloss fingering in Sea Spray(a greenish blue) knitted on 3.75 needles used approx 680 yards
> 
> will photograph her on a dark colour background when dry


Stunning! Love love love the color!


----------



## moherlyle

I colored my chart and it has helped a lot. I have frogged the second chart at least 5 times (let's hear it for lifelines!) but think I'm going to make it through this time! Sometimes you just have to put it down and walk away...am feeling so motivated by this group! Thank you to all of you and especially Miss Dee!


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> Here is my Alexandra she measures 72x36 knitted using Knit Picks Gloss fingering in Sea Spray(a greenish blue) knitted on 3.75 needles used approx 680 yards
> 
> will photograph her on a dark colour background when dry


Okay. I'm going to have to get out the Thesaurus soon because there are only so many darn ways to say:

FABULOUS!

That color is gorgeous. That is one beautiful shawl. Great job!

:thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Marianne818 said:


> So many beautiful shawls have been posted, congratulations and Way To Go's to all that have completed them!
> I've finally been given the okay to start knitting again  Only have to wear the braces if I plan to do any lifting, (which I don't plan to do). I hope to restart work on the shawl tomorrow afternoon. I had to frog it totally out and will start all over again, LOL..will be (I lost count) the umptemth time but I will start again and hopefully get the hang of this without pulling my hair out :roll:
> Have a good evening,
> Marianne


YAY!! Glad you are better and have the go-ahead. Just think how great you'll feel when you get it right, which you will, I promise. Good to have you back.


----------



## knitnchic

I've made it to chart 6 of the shawlette with only 15 rows to go; have my blinder on trying to focus on completion, but Wilshire is calling and it is really, really, really hard not to answer. I'm starting to daydream about Wilshire.........


----------



## sharonbartsch

hmmmff....I am nearly..well two rows from the end of the second pass of chart 3 for my shawlette....and have lost momentum.....HELP!!!
Havent done any for several days and now wnt to start another project.....DONT LET ME.......


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

I'm almost finished with the first round of chart 3 for the full-sized shawl. I placed markers between each repeat and at borders. I had some wrist pain last week from something I did at work, so I have been ice dipping my wrist and knitting only one pattern row and one purl row at a time to be conservative with my wrist. It has been slow but I haven't had to frog at all...just a couple of 3-7 stitch tinks. And I have almost no pain anymore. I think the rest breaks for my wrist have also been great rest breaks for my focus and attention to detail. I'm happy with the progress that I'm making and I already ordered more yarn for the next Alexandra or maybe Elizabeth. :thumbup:


----------



## Johanna1

Hurrah I finished my shawl yesterday and now I am just waiting for some blocking squares, so I can block my shawl. It does not look the best yet, because it needs to be stretched, so I won't send a picture until it is done. This is the very first time that I used graphes, becaude I never understood them. So Dee, I want to thank you for showing me that it was possible. I already started another shawl from a different designer. No holding me back now
Johanna


----------



## agnescr

agnescr said:


> Here is my Alexandra she measures 72x36 knitted using Knit Picks Gloss fingering(70% wool 30%silk) in Sea Spray(a greenish blue) knitted on 3.75 needles used approx 680 yards
> 
> will photograph her on a dark colour background when dry


Alexandra now of the blocking mats(on a dark background)....she didn't shrink so size is still 72x36


----------



## knitgirl389

agnes your shawl is so beautiful! your knitting looks perfect!


----------



## Quitnknit

Agnescr - Absolutely gorgeous - the knitting, the blocking, the color - Great job!


----------



## agnescr

thank you


----------



## Bethknits79

agnescr, what a great shawl!! I can't wait to finish mine!! Earlier on this KAL someone mentioned that they tell the SSK and K2tog apart this way. If it looks like a K it is a K2tog and the other one is the SSK. That has helped me greatly!! Now I know immediately which one I'm supposed to do and it takes much less time to do a row because I don't have to keep referring to the legend.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Now this looks really perfecr! The points are very nice and the detail really shows up. Will look great on you.



agnescr said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Alexandra she measures 72x36 knitted using Knit Picks Gloss fingering(70% wool 30%silk) in Sea Spray(a greenish blue) knitted on 3.75 needles used approx 680 yards
> 
> will photograph her on a dark colour background when dry
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra now of the blocking mats(on a dark background)....she didn't shrink so size is still 72x36
Click to expand...


----------



## threekidsmom

Marianne818 said:


> So many beautiful shawls have been posted, congratulations and Way To Go's to all that have completed them!
> I've finally been given the okay to start knitting again  Only have to wear the braces if I plan to do any lifting, (which I don't plan to do). I hope to restart work on the shawl tomorrow afternoon. I had to frog it totally out and will start all over again, LOL..will be (I lost count) the umptemth time but I will start again and hopefully get the hang of this without pulling my hair out :roll:
> Have a good evening,
> Marianne


I am going to start on mine again this weekend, too! Good luck to you with yours! We are in this together! Persevere! Lisa


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> hmmmff....I am nearly..well two rows from the end of the second pass of chart 3 for my shawlette....and have lost momentum.....HELP!!!
> Havent done any for several days and now wnt to start another project.....DONT LET ME.......


NNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Do not stop!!! You know you want a pretty shawl like all the other girls. Think of how fabulous you will feel when you block that shawl and see the most exquisite thing that you made with your own little hands!! It is a feeling like no other, better than eating a big piece of chocolate! Go forward and continue knitting, young lady!!!


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Alexandra she measures 72x36 knitted using Knit Picks Gloss fingering(70% wool 30%silk) in Sea Spray(a greenish blue) knitted on 3.75 needles used approx 680 yards
> 
> will photograph her on a dark colour background when dry
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra now of the blocking mats(on a dark background)....she didn't shrink so size is still 72x36
Click to expand...

I said it before, but Wow! That is some amazingly beautiful knitting. It looks like a machine did it, in a good way!!! That is Gorgeous with a capital G. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> agnescr, what a great shawl!! I can't wait to finish mine!! Earlier on this KAL someone mentioned that they tell the SSK and K2tog apart this way. If it looks like a K it is a K2tog and the other one is the SSK. That has helped me greatly!! Now I know immediately which one I'm supposed to do and it takes much less time to do a row because I don't have to keep referring to the legend.


Also, those symbols are little pictures of what the stitch is doing and what it looks like. The little feet stand for the two stitches below that become one stitch which is that little part sticking straight up. The K2tog symbol slants to the right because that is what the resulting stitch does; conversely, the SSK slants to the left because it is a left leaning decrease.


----------



## kac47874

Nice job Agnescr! It is beautiful!

Kathy


----------



## DanaKay

Great! Love the color, knitting and block are fantastic, Enjoy!


----------



## BubbyJ

Gorgeous job!


----------



## moherlyle

Also, those symbols are little pictures of what the stitch is doing and what it looks like. The little feet stand for the two stitches below that become one stitch which is that little part sticking straight up. The K2tog symbol slants to the right because that is what the resulting stitch does; conversely, the SSK slants to the left because it is a left leaning decrease.[/quote]

Thank you for this explanation! It really helps me see the pattern- reading your knitting- as you've suggested in the past. It's starting to happen when I check the row I've just completed. Learning so much from you and the lovely KPers!


----------



## mamiepooh

Hello from a sunny and warm Montreal. 
First, I want to thank the designers who create and share their incredible talent and congratulate each and everyone of you who knitted, knit, is knitting or will knit these marvellous shawls. You have my admiration. 
I have finally catched this merry virus and I will order my Addi Lace needles today. Next step: the choice of wool and which of the pattern will call my name louder


----------



## knitgirl389

mamiepooh said:


> Hello from a sunny and warm Montreal.
> First, I want to thank the designers who create and share their incredible talent and congratulate each and everyone of you who knitted, knit, is knitting or will knit these marvellous shawls. You have my admiration.
> I have finally catched this merry virus and I will order my Addi Lace needles today. Next step: the choice of wool and which of the pattern will call my name louder


 :lol: another ones been bitten by the bug!!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Finally, I'm on the "home stretch" -- on Chart 6 of the shawl. Whew!

I just want to mention that I had ordered from Amazon.com, a manual ball winder and an Amish style yarn swift. They arrived in the nick of time in order to wind my second hank of yarn. I wound the first one by hand -- NOT my favorite thing to do. I might as well watch paint dry for the thrill of it! I have to say that these purchases were the best knitting investments I've ever made (along with my Harmony needles).


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn,
Talk about great timing. I do not know what I would do without my swift and ball winder. Just think of all the knitting we can do with the time we save with them.


----------



## YarnLady

What a magnificent shawl! Wonderful knitting. What talent!

Yarnlady


----------



## Bethknits79

sharonbartsch said:


> hmmmff....I am nearly..well two rows from the end of the second pass of chart 3 for my shawlette....and have lost momentum.....HELP!!!
> Havent done any for several days and now wnt to start another project.....DONT LET ME.......


PLEASE don't stop!!!! I get like that every once in a while with these shawls but I've found if I make myself sit down to do just one row it's like potato chips you can't eat just one!!! LOL!! But if I tell myself I'll just do one row it's easier to sit down and then I get involved in the knitting and enjoying it and so I keep going!! Last night I finished Chart 2, when I sat down to knit I was only on row five of chart two and I was enjoying it so much I finished the chart (stayed up much too late too!!)!


----------



## sharonbartsch

stevieland said:


> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmff....I am nearly..well two rows from the end of the second pass of chart 3 for my shawlette....and have lost momentum.....HELP!!!
> Havent done any for several days and now wnt to start another project.....DONT LET ME.......
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Do not stop!!! You know you want a pretty shawl like all the other girls. Think of how fabulous you will feel when you block that shawl and see the most exquisite thing that you made with your own little hands!! It is a feeling like no other, better than eating a big piece of chocolate! Go forward and continue knitting, young lady!!!
Click to expand...

Hahaha....young...that I like.....thanksXX....I will get back to it tomorrow....oh its alwasy tomorrow I know....but I seem to ned a break from the concerntrating....and well our house is filled with coming and going al the week end...so its a bit hard to pay attention and not get cranky with my lovely ones....
I will be back - tomorrow..xx


----------



## thegrape

Agnescr, very lovely! The details just pop!


----------



## dotct

Agnescr, your shawl is beautiful. I still have to start mine. My grandaughter wants me to finish her sweater before I go on vacation. It's almost done.


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharonbartsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmff....I am nearly..well two rows from the end of the second pass of chart 3 for my shawlette....and have lost momentum.....HELP!!!
> Havent done any for several days and now wnt to start another project.....DONT LET ME.......
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Do not stop!!! You know you want a pretty shawl like all the other girls. Think of how fabulous you will feel when you block that shawl and see the most exquisite thing that you made with your own little hands!! It is a feeling like no other, better than eating a big piece of chocolate! Go forward and continue knitting, young lady!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha....young...that I like.....thanksXX....I will get back to it tomorrow....oh its alwasy tomorrow I know....but I seem to ned a break from the concerntrating....and well our house is filled with coming and going al the week end...so its a bit hard to pay attention and not get cranky with my lovely ones....
> I will be back - tomorrow..xx
Click to expand...

YYAAAAYYYY!!!!!! I'm very glad you are back. :thumbup:

Have fun with your family.


----------



## BubbyJ

Listen to Aunt Dee...she will guide you, I promise!


----------



## jacobb

Alexandra just came off the needles. Probably won't be able to block her 'til sometime next week. I'll post pics then.


----------



## itzzbarb

Just started the second #3 chart. Boy, this thing is really beginning to grow! It is so exciting to look at it and think, WOW! Look at what I did!


----------



## BubbyJ

Dee! I am so excited!!! Tonight I finished the first repeat of Chart 3 in Elizabeth!!! I have 187 stitches which I think is a bit short, but it's only a couple of stitches missing before the centre stitch! FOR ME THAT'S GREAT!!! (dontcha think?) All the chevrons are lined up, all across, and I'm so happy. Even hubby thinks it's great!


----------



## sharonbartsch

BubbyJ said:


> Dee! I am so excited!!! Tonight I finished the first repeat of Chart 3 in Elizabeth!!! I have 187 stitches which I think is a bit short, but it's only a couple of stitches missing before the centre stitch! FOR ME THAT'S GREAT!!! (dontcha think?) All the chevrons are lined up, all across, and I'm so happy. Even hubby thinks it's great!


BubbyJ....I am so refreshed to see that someone else is OK with small errors....coz I sure am///

Cheers
Sharon


----------



## knitgirl389

BubbyJ said:


> Dee! I am so excited!!! Tonight I finished the first repeat of Chart 3 in Elizabeth!!! I have 187 stitches which I think is a bit short, but it's only a couple of stitches missing before the centre stitch! FOR ME THAT'S GREAT!!! (dontcha think?) All the chevrons are lined up, all across, and I'm so happy. Even hubby thinks it's great!


Way to GO! there is no stopping you now! cant wait to see it!


----------



## marimom

I had to put Alex down for 5 days now and perhaps I will pick it up again today. I was the one that last week said patience and perserverence. Ha. As I am watching so many of you finish your Alexes I have to wonder if I will ever get the hang of it. Have had to frog to chart 2 4 now 4 times. I count as I go or so I thought but I keep ending up with an extra stitch before the repeat k2 tog, RIGHT HERE yo, ki yo, It is really driving my nutso. So I just don't know what to do anymore. I have market my k2 tog and my ssk and my center stitch and tried each 12 stitch repeat and still come up with that exta stitch before the first and third yo's. I honestly do not want to frog again if I cannot figure it out. Hope I made some kind of sense..No coffee yet this a.m.


----------



## BubbyJ

sharonbartsch said:


> BubbyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee! I am so excited!!! Tonight I finished the first repeat of Chart 3 in Elizabeth!!! I have 187 stitches which I think is a bit short, but it's only a couple of stitches missing before the centre stitch! FOR ME THAT'S GREAT!!! (dontcha think?) All the chevrons are lined up, all across, and I'm so happy. Even hubby thinks it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> BubbyJ....I am so refreshed to see that someone else is OK with small errors....coz I sure am///
> 
> Cheers
> Sharon
Click to expand...

Sharon, if I wasn't I probably would have killed myself by now! Yes, I am certainly not a perfectionist! My mom used to be and when she taught me to sew I was satisfied and she was not, so I just didn't any more. Knitting too, but at least knitting is easier than sewing and if a pattern's too difficult, you can always rip it out. Not so (sew) with material!
Plug on, I know you're trying!


----------



## DanaKay

marimom said:


> I had to put Alex down for 5 days now and perhaps I will pick it up again today. I was the one that last week said patience and perserverence. Ha. As I am watching so many of you finish your Alexes I have to wonder if I will ever get the hang of it. Have had to frog to chart 2 4 now 4 times. I count as I go or so I thought but I keep ending up with an extra stitch before the repeat k2 tog, RIGHT HERE yo, ki yo, It is really driving my nutso. So I just don't know what to do anymore. I have market my k2 tog and my ssk and my center stitch and tried each 12 stitch repeat and still come up with that exta stitch before the first and third yo's. I honestly do not want to frog again if I cannot figure it out. Hope I made some kind of sense..No coffee yet this a.m.


Marimom,
What row of chart 2? right side or left? Maybe I can help. You knitting the Shawlette?


----------



## stevieland

marimom said:


> I had to put Alex down for 5 days now and perhaps I will pick it up again today. I was the one that last week said patience and perserverence. Ha. As I am watching so many of you finish your Alexes I have to wonder if I will ever get the hang of it. Have had to frog to chart 2 4 now 4 times. I count as I go or so I thought but I keep ending up with an extra stitch before the repeat k2 tog, RIGHT HERE yo, ki yo, It is really driving my nutso. So I just don't know what to do anymore. I have market my k2 tog and my ssk and my center stitch and tried each 12 stitch repeat and still come up with that exta stitch before the first and third yo's. I honestly do not want to frog again if I cannot figure it out. Hope I made some kind of sense..No coffee yet this a.m.


Keep in mind that almost everyone that I've seen here that finished the Alexandra already did the Ashton first, so they got their ripping and practicing out of the way on that one. If I recall, you have not done an Ashton yet all the way through, right? So you are just learning on this shawl instead so please don't compare yourself to the Ashton grads, okay?

Now with your problem. If you have an extra stitch at the end of your row, it is because the previous row or a row before that is incorrect. It is so hard to tell what might be wrong without seeing the actual knitting. It sounds like you are verifying, so it is rather mysterious to be sure. I would suggest to take a picture of your knitting very spread out so we can see the individual stitches and try to troubleshoot for you.

Good luck, once you get one under your belt the next one will be much better.


----------



## aranita

I ordered from knithpicks SHIMMER HAND DYE LACE YARN in spice color......but I need advice , I hadnt receive it yet..but ...I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE RIGHT YARN FOR MY ALEXANDRA???????????......if it is not....I will order some other kind...and use this one for other proyect....but the color caught me ...What all you think.?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## umozabeads

I am not a perfectionist but I am one of those people who does not like letting something get the best of them. My work as an artist has been primarily beadweaving and looming. I work with size 15 beads, which are just short of being grains of sand with holes in them! But I love them, they are my obsession! We are in the middle of a hail storm in San Diego and it is cold outside! Ashton is my first shawl and I have ripped it out and started again, and again and OMG again. I had started Alexandra as well, and was going well, until chart two and then started to have problems. Ripped it out and concentrated on Ashton. Have finished the fourth repeat of Ashton's chart two with no mistakes! Gonna finish this one and then move on. I am going to finish it this week! I am also working with a little disadvantage, I have MS and RA. But, if was not for my art I would be dead; and that's no joke! So hang in there everyone and do listen to Dee. Happy Knitting!


----------



## DanaKay

aranita said:


> I ordered from knithpicks SHIMMER HAND DYE LACE YARN in spice color......but I need advice , I hadnt receive it yet..but ...I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE RIGHT YARN FOR MY ALEXANDRA???????????......if it is not....I will order some other kind...and use this one for other proyect....but the color caught me ...What all you think.?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


If lace weight is what you are sure you want to use, then personally I think it will work.
If you are not use to working with that light a yarn, then I would consider fingering weight, which I believe is what is called for in the instructions, but some have used lace weight with very nice results.


----------



## stevieland

aranita said:


> I ordered from knithpicks SHIMMER HAND DYE LACE YARN in spice color......but I need advice , I hadnt receive it yet..but ...I DONT KNOW IF ITS THE RIGHT YARN FOR MY ALEXANDRA???????????......if it is not....I will order some other kind...and use this one for other proyect....but the color caught me ...What all you think.?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


What Dana said is exactly what I was getting ready to type. Terrachroma had that stunning yellow lace weight shawl you might want to check out. Good luck!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

umozabeads said:


> I am not a perfectionist but I am one of those people who does not like letting something get the best of them. My work as an artist has been primarily beadweaving and looming. I work with size 15 beads, which are just short of being grains of sand with holes in them! But I love them, they are my obsession! We are in the middle of a hail storm in San Diego and it is cold outside! Ashton is my first shawl and I have ripped it out and started again, and again and OMG again. I had started Alexandra as well, and was going well, until chart two and then started to have problems. Ripped it out and concentrated on Ashton. Have finished the fourth repeat of Ashton's chart two with no mistakes! Gonna finish this one and then move on. I am going to finish it this week! I am also working with a little disadvantage, I have MS and RA. But, if was not for my art I would be dead; and that's no joke! So hang in there everyone and do listen to Dee. Happy Knitting!


Well done! you have my respect and admiration for not allowing yourself to be overcome by the medical conditions you have. It takes great strength of character to not only rise above these obstacles, but to keep finding pleasure in life and challenges like lace knitting and minute beads.


----------



## 54205

Yay! I finished my second shawl (first was the Ashton


----------



## Jenwild

Well everyone it's finally happened. I got to start my Alex over the weekend, sent hubby to the foot ball and got my needles out. Well I just couldn't get the count right and frogged it three times. Then started all over the next evening and the same problem started again one stitch short. I remembered all the posts about YO hiding so I looked very carefully and then I noticed that when I was doing the YO before the SSK it kind of didn't stay put. So then I was VERRRRY careful to make sure it stayed put and problem solved. So now I'm half through chart 1 and have a celebration every time I reach the end of the pattern row with the correct stitches YAYY !! Boy the concentration is killing me at the moment LOL


----------



## Jenwild

jan1ce said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm having a great day with lots of prezzies. A set of Knitpro Rose needles in lovely box, A knitting notebook and a mug with a knitting slogan on it, I did have others but these are the most important and appreciated LOL Oh and a huge box of Thorntons chocolates!!
> 
> Jan xx


A belated Happy Birthday, I have that set of Rose Knitpro needles I really like them, they are my first interchangables so it's hard for me to compare them, how do you think they compare ? Are they like the others I've seen mentioned ?


----------



## nanciann

Jenwild said:


> Well everyone it's finally happened. I got to start my Alex over the weekend, sent hubby to the foot ball and got my needles out. Well I just couldn't get the count right and frogged it three times. Then started all over the next evening and the same problem started again one stitch short. I remembered all the posts about YO hiding so I looked very carefully and then I noticed that when I was doing the YO before the SSK it kind of didn't stay put. So then I was VERRRRY careful to make sure it stayed put and problem solved. So now I'm half through chart 1 and have a celebration every time I reach the end of the pattern row with the correct stitches YAYY !! Boy the concentration is killing me at the moment LOL


It is so exciting when you see where you have been having trouble and complete it without an error. We have all been there ... That's why we keep saying to read your knitting and watch those yo's. Good for you....you have passed a big milestone....


----------



## knitgirl389

MM your shawl is beautiful!


----------



## Jenwild

Thank you Nanciann, I was really feeling very deflated to start with but now it's like my wings have dried and slowly starting to uncurl, it is such a thrill to see those little holes lining up, and like I said when you get to the end of the row and it has worked a whole new party, just for you !!! It seems like there is a lot to go when I look at my little piece but seeing the completed shawls is like a carrot just now.


----------



## BubbyJ

Beautiful! Flawless work...something I haven't achieved yet!


----------



## Sandiego

MM, Your Alex is just beautiful!!!!! Your knitting is so nice and everything lines up perfectly. The color is beautiful too!!!! Congrats!!!! ;0)


----------



## umozabeads

MM, Fantastic job on Alexandra!


----------



## itzzbarb

MM, you have done a beautiful job!


----------



## threekidsmom

I am knitting the Alexandra. I started it yesterday evening and am on chart 3. I was doing great until I started knitting row 17, instead of 15 on the left hand side! Grrrrr!!!! I frogged and hopefully corrected the problem....I do have a question, though...how many repeats of the blue section when I start the chart 3 again? Thanks ! Lisa


----------



## itzzbarb

Chart 3.....first time you do 5 repeats, the second time you do 7 repeats.


----------



## CathyAnn

MM, your Alexandra is beautiful and the blocking looks perfect! Good job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What yarn did you use, size needles, etc.???


----------



## CathyAnn

threekidsmom said:


> I am knitting the Alexandra. I started it yesterday evening and am on chart 3. I was doing great until I started knitting row 17, instead of 15 on the left hand side! Grrrrr!!!! I frogged and hopefully corrected the problem....I do have a question, though...how many repeats of the blue section when I start the chart 3 again? Thanks ! Lisa


I don't know how many repeats... I just keep knitting them until the number of stitches left on the needle to be knit looks close to what is shown on the end of the row (white section at end of row), then pay close attention to knit them. Doing that, it all falls into place. I have never counted how many times I repeat a blue section on a row.


----------



## DanaKay

That's a mighty fine looking Alexandra MM. Lovely color and your knit is very nice indeed! Enjoy!


----------



## nanciann

Oh my what a great job you've done MM. Wonderful work. It's just beautiful!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Agnes, your Alexandra is gorgeous. After seeing yours and some others I have decided that my next shawl will be a solid color. The pattern really stands out and your color makes me think of mint ice cream. Thanks for sharing.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

MM - congratulations on completing your Alexander. Beautiful knitting, blocking, and color. You will get many compliments when you wear it.
Shirley


----------



## 54205

CathyAnn said:


> MM, your Alexandra is beautiful and the blocking looks perfect! Good job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What yarn did you use, size needles, etc.???


Thanks for all the nice compliments 

I used US 5 needles and Madelinetosh Merino Light in Sequoia


----------



## sharonbartsch

well folk I am back at it...and finished shart 3 for the second time....more tomorrow....

no unpicking today....yoohoo

Sharon


----------



## sharonbartsch

sharonbartsch said:


> well folk I am back at it...and finished shart 3 for the second time....more tomorrow....
> 
> no unpicking today....yoohoo
> 
> Sharon


+chart+....sorry


----------



## britgirl

Don't have much time to post. I am currently in Durham, UK, helping my brother who is over from Canada to clear my mother's house. Can't believe how many pages added since I left US on last Sunday. It is great to see so many more people knitting their Alexandras. When I get back home in a week I will get a chance to really read those pages and of course all the ones added between now and then, but just wanted to check in and see how it was going. Dee, you really have started something! I brought both my Alexandra and Ashton shawlettes with me to show. My mother will be 95 in the Fall, and I especially wanted to show her as she is the one who taught me to knit. I was originally going to knit her a cape for her birthday, but am seriously thinking now of making one of these shawls for her to put around her shoulders in the Care Home. Everyone who has seen them has just loved them!

Sue


----------



## thegrape

MM, your shawl is beautiful. Very well done! Just finished chart 4 last night. Feel like I'm on the home stretch now!


----------



## EqLady

CathyAnn said:


> threekidsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am knitting the Alexandra. I started it yesterday evening and am on chart 3. I was doing great until I started knitting row 17, instead of 15 on the left hand side! Grrrrr!!!! I frogged and hopefully corrected the problem....I do have a question, though...how many repeats of the blue section when I start the chart 3 again? Thanks ! Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many repeats... I just keep knitting them until the number of stitches left on the needle to be knit looks close to what is shown on the end of the row (white section at end of row), then pay close attention to knit them. Doing that, it all falls into place. I have never counted how many times I repeat a blue section on a row.
Click to expand...

Lisa and Cathy Ann - although some knitters can't be bothered, before I stitch each pattern row, I place a marker where the blue repeats should end. That's easier/faster to me than counting blue repeats. You just knit the blue repeat until you come to the marker, then finish the half. I use only three markers, those two and the one following the center stitch.


----------



## Toby

I was working late last Friday?and for some reason couldn't get to the Alexandra KAL. my compter had completely disappeared it! I had a question which I posted in Main, but am now finally able to access this KAL, so I'm just going to paste my message from Main:

I did a bad thing: After 3 starts with different yarn, I finally started off on the Alexandra shawl using baby alpaca lace weight yarn, doubled. The bad thing I did was skipping doing a swatch. I know, I know, mea culpa. My head is hung in shame because I know better, especially since I changed the weight and fiber of the yarn from what Dee suggested for the shawl.

I've just finished my second round of chart 3 and don't know if I should do it another time before going on to chart 4. Right now, my garter stitch edge is about 29" unblocked. I have a feeling that the shawl will end up more like the shawlette if I go on to chart 4 now. So far I have only used 400 yards of the yarn (actually 200 yds since it's doubled) with a size 5 needle.

I know some of you have knitted the shawl in lace weight yarn, and I'm curious if you did it with only 2 repeats of chart 3, per pattern instructions.

Any suggestions as to whether I should just forge ahead with chart 4 and hope I end up somewhere between the shawl and shawlette size, or should I do that extra repeat?

No comments, please, about no swatch! I'm already beating myself up over it and suffering agonies of indecision right now(and smiling with gritted teeth at the moment).

Suggestions, please??? I'm anxious to get going again, but in the meantime, the bright side and I say this with some irony, is I'm finally getting some housework, laundry and gardening done (it's going to be 84 here today) .

Thanks for any help any of you great knitters can give me.


----------



## Deeknits

MM......I Love your Alex! Now I think I need a green one!


----------



## marimom

Haven't even been on the KAL in days. O.K. I am done with chart 2. ON THE THIRD ROW OF CHART 3, RIGHT SIDE I HAVE AN XTRA STITCH BETWEEN THE FIRST KI AFTER THE K2TOG, YO AND ALSO BETWEEN THE REST OF THE K1'S AFTER THE K2TOG, YO. DOES THIS MAKE MORE SENSE.? I DO COUNT MY ROWS BEFORE I BEGIN THEM. OH, WELL.

quote=marimom]I had to put Alex down for 5 days now and perhaps I will pick it up again today. I was the one that last week said patience and perserverence. Ha. As I am watching so many of you finish your Alexes I have to wonder if I will ever get the hang of it. Have had to frog to chart 2 4 now 4 times. I count as I go or so I thought but I keep ending up with an extra stitch before the repeat k2 tog, RIGHT HERE yo, ki yo, It is really driving my nutso. So I just don't know what to do anymore. I have market my k2 tog and my ssk and my center stitch and tried each 12 stitch repeat and still come up with that exta stitch before the first and third yo's. I honestly do not want to frog again if I cannot figure it out. Hope I made some kind of sense..No coffee yet this a.m.[/quote]



DanaKay said:


> [Marimom,
> What row of chart 2? right side or left? Maybe I can help. You knitting the Shawlette?


----------



## Deeknits

For those with more experience......are different brands of needles true to size? I know the difference brands of needle gauges vary in size. I ask because I started another shawl on a set of needles that I know will be too short before I get half finished, they were all I had with me at the time. I have 4 different brand of needles of varying styles and lengths to choose from but I don't want to bugger up the tension. 

Although I Love these Signature lace needles, it's frustrating to be limited by the cable length. I'm beginning to think I'll stick to my interchangeable ones so all I have to do is change cables!


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threekidsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am knitting the Alexandra. I started it yesterday evening and am on chart 3. I was doing great until I started knitting row 17, instead of 15 on the left hand side! Grrrrr!!!! I frogged and hopefully corrected the problem....I do have a question, though...how many repeats of the blue section when I start the chart 3 again? Thanks ! Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how many repeats... I just keep knitting them until the number of stitches left on the needle to be knit looks close to what is shown on the end of the row (white section at end of row), then pay close attention to knit them. Doing that, it all falls into place. I have never counted how many times I repeat a blue section on a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa and Cathy Ann - although some knitters can't be bothered, before I stitch each pattern row, I place a marker where the blue repeats should end. That's easier/faster to me than counting blue repeats. You just knit the blue repeat until you come to the marker, then finish the half. I use only three markers, those two and the one following the center stitch.
Click to expand...

I just want to add that I only use markers next to the borders and one on each side the the center stitch. As for the repeats, I've never used them - except once on the Ashton near the end. I was so confused and couldn't find my error, one of those rows with a lot of yo's and decreases. So, I went back over the row, feeding it from one needle to another, and put a plastic safety pin between repeats so that I'd know that part was OK. I found the error, fixed it, removed the safety pins, and went on my merry way. Believe me, that was an act of desperation, the only thing I could think of to find what was wrong since I couldn't seem to find it any other way. It was also a lesson to me to not knit lace when my head is tired! :thumbdown:


----------



## stevieland

Toby said:


> I was working late last Friday?and for some reason couldn't get to the Alexandra KAL. my compter had completely disappeared it! I had a question which I posted in Main, but am now finally able to access this KAL, so I'm just going to paste my message from Main:
> 
> I did a bad thing: After 3 starts with different yarn, I finally started off on the Alexandra shawl using baby alpaca lace weight yarn, doubled. The bad thing I did was skipping doing a swatch. I know, I know, mea culpa. My head is hung in shame because I know better, especially since I changed the weight and fiber of the yarn from what Dee suggested for the shawl.
> 
> I've just finished my second round of chart 3 and don't know if I should do it another time before going on to chart 4. Right now, my garter stitch edge is about 29" unblocked. I have a feeling that the shawl will end up more like the shawlette if I go on to chart 4 now. So far I have only used 400 yards of the yarn (actually 200 yds since it's doubled) with a size 5 needle.
> 
> I know some of you have knitted the shawl in lace weight yarn, and I'm curious if you did it with only 2 repeats of chart 3, per pattern instructions.
> 
> Any suggestions as to whether I should just forge ahead with chart 4 and hope I end up somewhere between the shawl and shawlette size, or should I do that extra repeat?
> 
> No comments, please, about no swatch! I'm already beating myself up over it and suffering agonies of indecision right now(and smiling with gritted teeth at the moment).
> 
> Suggestions, please??? I'm anxious to get going again, but in the meantime, the bright side and I say this with some irony, is I'm finally getting some housework, laundry and gardening done (it's going to be 84 here today) .
> 
> Thanks for any help any of you great knitters can give me.


No apologies for the swatching. I don't swatch lace all the time either!

Now, if you are doubling the lace weight like you say, you are actually knitting with fingering weight! It is only if you were using it singly that it would be actual lace weight. So your shawl should turn out a similar size to everyone else's. What size needles are you using?


----------



## stevieland

MM said:


> Yay! I finished my second shawl (first was the Ashton


Your shawl is beautiful. What a great job you did. The color looks fantastic.

I am so sorry that I didn't comment earlier.... I thought I had, but I've been dealing with a suddenly gravely ill pet cockatiel and have not been on the site as much the past couple of days.

Guys, I'm going to lay low here the rest of the day, so if anyone has a knitting emergency, I'm gonna have to call on the more experienced of you all to jump in. We just got home from the vets where my little Bobby passed away laying on my heart. He was such a sweet, loving little guy and I am really sad. I'll be back tomorrow if that is okay.


----------



## Sandiego

Dee,

Ooooh!!! I am so sorry to hear that your dear Bobby passed, poor little guy. 
I will be thinking about you, and hope you and your husband have a quiet and relaxful afternoon and evening. It is hard losing a sweet dear pet. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## agnescr

stevieland said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I finished my second shawl (first was the Ashton
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawl is beautiful. What a great job you did. The color looks fantastic.
> 
> I am so sorry that I didn't comment earlier.... I thought I had, but I've been dealing with a suddenly gravely ill pet cockatiel and have not been on the site as much the past couple of days.
> 
> Guys, I'm going to lay low here the rest of the day, so if anyone has a knitting emergency, I'm gonna have to call on the more experienced of you all to jump in. We just got home from the vets where my little Bobby passed away laying on my heart. He was such a sweet, loving little guy and I am really sad. I'll be back tomorrow if that is okay.
Click to expand...

Awww Dee am so sorry for your loss can understand you needing some time to yourself xx


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, I feel for you -- years ago, I lost a parakeet that I dearly loved. He was a character. I've never forgotten him!


----------



## jjpiano

Dee, I'm so sorry. We lost our bird last year. It's hard to believe we can be so attached to such a small little creature but they become a part of your life. My sympathy. 

Jane inWI


----------



## Silverowl

Oh Dee I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## roed2er

Oh Dee, I am so sorry! Take care of yourself.


----------



## knitgirl389

Dee so sorry about Bobby.....


----------



## MEknitter

Dee, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## marilynnej

Oh Dee!! I feel so bad about you losing your precious bird. Take all the time you need. I am sure that I speak for all of us when I say that we understand. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BubbyJ

Dee,
So sorry to hear about your cockatiel. We, too, have one and we've had him for 23-24 years now; he is blind in at least one eye, and we can't let him out of the cage because he'll hurt himself. So he sits there all day, once in a while a few words...I feel for you; but wish we hadn't gotten him. He was really my son's and my hubby takes care of him; I'm rather set aside from him, tho' I did teach him how to talk...
I understand your reasons for laying low.
Jan


----------



## Toby

Dee,

How sad to hear that your beloved bird died. I know that anyone who has or has had a pet knows how this can knock you for a loop, even when you think you're somewhat prepared for it.

Take time to remember the happy things about your cockatiel. It takes time to get past the initial wrench of a pet's death. Take all the time you need - we'll wait patiently till you're back. You're most definitely entitled to a personal life.


----------



## Pocahontas

Bless your heart, Dee. Sorry you had to lose a precious pet. Take care of YOUR needs now. You mean a lot to us.


----------



## umozabeads

Dee, please take care of YOURSELF today!


----------



## Bethknits79

Oh Dee, so sorry to hear about your dear pet. I certainly understand that you need the evening. Take care of yourself this evening.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I finished my second shawl (first was the Ashton
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawl is beautiful. What a great job you did. The color looks fantastic.
> 
> I am so sorry that I didn't comment earlier.... I thought I had, but I've been dealing with a suddenly gravely ill pet cockatiel and have not been on the site as much the past couple of days.
> 
> Guys, I'm going to lay low here the rest of the day, so if anyone has a knitting emergency, I'm gonna have to call on the more experienced of you all to jump in. We just got home from the vets where my little Bobby passed away laying on my heart. He was such a sweet, loving little guy and I am really sad. I'll be back tomorrow if that is okay.
Click to expand...

So sorry for your loss - pets are family members and it hurts to lose them!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Dee, so sorry for your loss. 
Shirley


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Dee, so sorry for your loss...


----------



## nanciann

So so sorry dear Dee. We all feel your pain.


----------



## 54205

Dee, I am so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## moherlyle

So sorry to learn of Bobby's passing. We all love our animals so much and it is such a hard thing when they leave us. Take as long as you need. No rush. We'll all stillbe here.


----------



## thegrape

So sorry Dee. Our pets add so much to our lives, it's hard when we lose them.


----------



## DanaKay

Dee, So Sorry to hear of your lose dear lady. Perhaps your Bobby and my Lacy will meet and play together.


----------



## momrnbk

Dee, my deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Marianne818

So Sorry to hear about Bobby, it is so hard to loose a pet, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
Marianne


----------



## BlueButterfly

Nice shawl and nice colour. Good work. It's going to look nice on you!


----------



## BlueButterfly

So sorry to hear your bird has passed. It is hard to loose a dear animal friend. Take time for yourself.


----------



## aranita

SO SORRY.....SEND YOU A BIG HUG.


----------



## threekidsmom

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels. Hope you feel better soon! Lisa


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

I'm sorry that you and your husband lost your little bird Dee. Thank you for all the time that you spend helping us...but please take all the time you need for yourself.


----------



## DanaKay

marimom said:


> Haven't even been on the KAL in days. O.K. I am done with chart 2. ON THE THIRD ROW OF CHART 3, RIGHT SIDE I HAVE AN XTRA STITCH BETWEEN THE FIRST KI AFTER THE K2TOG, YO AND ALSO BETWEEN THE REST OF THE K1'S AFTER THE K2TOG, YO. DOES THIS MAKE MORE SENSE.? I DO COUNT MY ROWS BEFORE I BEGIN THEM. OH, WELL.
> 
> quote=marimom]I had to put Alex down for 5 days now and perhaps I will pick it up again today. I was the one that last week said patience and perserverence. Ha. As I am watching so many of you finish your Alexes I have to wonder if I will ever get the hang of it. Have had to frog to chart 2 4 now 4 times. I count as I go or so I thought but I keep ending up with an extra stitch before the repeat k2 tog, RIGHT HERE yo, ki yo, It is really driving my nutso. So I just don't know what to do anymore. I have market my k2 tog and my ssk and my center stitch and tried each 12 stitch repeat and still come up with that exta stitch before the first and third yo's. I honestly do not want to frog again if I cannot figure it out. Hope I made some kind of sense..No coffee yet this a.m.





DanaKay said:


> [Marimom,
> What row of chart 2? right side or left? Maybe I can help. You knitting the Shawlette?


[/quote]

You should have had 65 total stitches on your needles when you completed chart 2. If you did not then chart 3 will not be right! 
We need to get on the right track, so I am asking if you are missing the yo after the k2tog, yo k1 ? This is where you are saying you have an extra stitch or things seem to go wrong. If you can't work row 3 correctly, you will have to go back to row 1 and see that it is correct. That would be after your edge stitches: yo(white)(blue repeats), k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k3, yo ssk, k2,(white)k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, yo, center stitches, and on to the left side.
If that is not what you have, then you will have to go back row by row on chart 2 until you can verify that each stitch is correct and you have the correct count of stitches and placed according to the pattern.
I think being calm helps when there is a problem, and remember you are not alone, we all have gone through this and you can correct this and have a beautiful shawl for your efforts. Take it slow and easy stitch by stitch.
I know this is not what you want to hear..........having to go back, but there is just no way around it I am afraid. 
Try blocking out all the stitches around the ones you or row you are working. Maybe that will help.
Good Luck!


----------



## -knitter

Deeknits said:


> For those with more experience......are different brands of needles true to size? I know the difference brands of needle gauges vary in size. I ask because I started another shawl on a set of needles that I know will be too short before I get half finished, they were all I had with me at the time. I have 4 different brand of needles of varying styles and lengths to choose from but I don't want to bugger up the tension.
> 
> Although I Love these Signature lace needles, it's frustrating to be limited by the cable length. I'm beginning to think I'll stick to my interchangeable ones so all I have to do is change cables!


My Harmony size 5's measure a 4 in the gizmo that measures size, so I'm using size 6.


----------



## -knitter

I finished chart 3 (first time) today; I have the right # of stitches and I just put in a new lifeline. WHOOPEE!!!!!
I am truly amazed and SO happy!!

Sorry about Bobby, Dee. I know it hurts.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Sad news about the lovely bird... another song in heaven ..xx



I am at row 5 on chart 4....and have two not enough stitches...I have ripped back to my purl row....and cannot see where I have gone wrong....checked all my YO etc....so cranky....will put it down and start again tomorrow....may have to start again for real....eeeeek


----------



## EqLady

Finished with chart 3 last night - found myself remembering the pattern so I had to slow down a little to be sure I didn't miss anything. Another lifeline in place and ready to attack chart 4!


----------



## sgmaddox

Has anyone had a problem with row one of chart five? My stitches from the last row on chart four and the beginning stitches on chart 5 don't seem to match. Help!


----------



## Debiknit

I wonder what it will look like! I just got to the bind off row and went to change to larger needles only to find I've made the whole shawl with size 7us needles. Using fingering weight yarn. I thought I was doing so well, what with all the distractions around here. I guess blocking will tell.


----------



## stevieland

sgmaddox said:


> Has anyone had a problem with row one of chart five? My stitches from the last row on chart four and the beginning stitches on chart 5 don't seem to match. Help!


I already answered this for sgmaddox via PM, but in case anyone else wonders the same thing:

Just knit per the charts and don't worry about where the repeats are from chart to chart, since the repeats are not necessarily the same group of 12 stitches for each chart.

I determine the repeat box as to where it is easiest to group the repeat for visual memorization of the pattern. Some charts have the same motifs as the chart before, but some don't. The columns were consistent in the first four charts, so I kept the boxes in the same place. Chart 5 is completely different, hence the change in position.


----------



## stevieland

Thanks to all of you for your consoling messages about my little Bobby. I really appreciated reading your comments.


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> Thanks to all of you for your consoling messages about my little Bobby. I really appreciated reading your comments.


you are always here for us..it was time you knew we would always be here for you....


----------



## CathyAnn

I've finish the Alexandra shawl! -- did the bind off this morning. Now, I'm eating breakfast at 1:10 pm. I'll be blocking tomorrow morning.


----------



## Toby

Hope you're feelihg a little better today, Dee. So sad when a pet dies.

Thank you for your response to my question re using lace yarn doubled and the size of the shawl.

I realized yesterday that chart 4 is identical to chart 3 up to the 19th row. Decided to work to that point and then chose between another repeat of 3 or just finish 4. As of now (row 10), think I'll repeat 3. Good to know you don't always gauge lace yarn. I think I'm probably knitting tighter, so the shawl looks a little small at this point. Guess I'd rather have it on the large size than too small.


----------



## threekidsmom

CathyAnn said:


> I've finish the Alexandra shawl! -- did the bind off this morning. Now, I'm eating breakfast at 1:10 pm. I'll be blocking tomorrow morning.


I am so impressed! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## threekidsmom

knitgirl389 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your consoling messages about my little Bobby. I really appreciated reading your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> you are always here for us..it was time you knew we would always be here for you....
Click to expand...

Agree, couldn't say it any better! Lisa


----------



## mamared1949

Just finished my second Alexandra!! In th three week I have been recuperating I have done two of them. Hopefully when I see the dr he will take off my cast and I will be able to block it. After I do I will post pics.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> ...Guys, I'm going to lay low here the rest of the day, so if anyone has a knitting emergency, I'm gonna have to call on the more experienced of you all to jump in. We just got home from the vets where my little Bobby passed away laying on my heart. He was such a sweet, loving little guy and I am really sad. I'll be back tomorrow if that is okay.


I'm so sorry. Our little feathered children are so special and dear, I feel your pain. Please take all the time you need.


----------



## Deeknits

-knitter said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with more experience......are different brands of needles true to size? I know the difference brands of needle gauges vary in size. I ask because I started another shawl on a set of needles that I know will be too short before I get half finished, they were all I had with me at the time. I have 4 different brand of needles of varying styles and lengths to choose from but I don't want to bugger up the tension.
> 
> Although I Love these Signature lace needles, it's frustrating to be limited by the cable length. I'm beginning to think I'll stick to my interchangeable ones so all I have to do is change cables!
> 
> 
> 
> My Harmony size 5's measure a 4 in the gizmo that measures size, so I'm using size 6.
Click to expand...

Mine did, too! For some reason I ended up using sz 7 on Alexandria, thinking I was using a 5! I'm beginning to think each brand has it's own sizing gauge, that there's not a universal size thing going on. Close maybe but not exact!

Thanks


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> I've finish the Alexandra shawl! -- did the bind off this morning. Now, I'm eating breakfast at 1:10 pm. I'll be blocking tomorrow morning.


I'll be blocking mine tomorrow, too.

Wanna Race? LOL!


----------



## Deeknits

I got impatient and decided to block Alex tonight. Geez...it's huge! I'm out of room on my blocking mat and out of wires! It's going to be 80+in. wide once it's stretched. When I discovered I had used size 7 needles, instead of the 5's like I thought, I didn't think it would be quite THIS big! It crossed my mind to frog it and use the right needle size but as a test knit I was trying to get it finished in time. Didn't.  Just curious...can I still frog it after it's been wet?

I can probably get what the blocking supplies I need before the weekend but what should I do with it in the meantime? Should I just lay it out flat and let it dry, then re-wet it for blocking? Or put it in a ziploc and place in the 'fridge to stay damp and cool until then?

HELP!! :XD:

ETA: My Alex had a fatal disease....Dropstitchitis! I had decided to block out a few points to see how it would look, if it was too loose when dry, before deciding to frog it or not. Well, as I pulled one point out, it started coming apart! Apparently as I was binding off I must have dropped a stitch.










I guess that makes my decision whether to frog or not! Now I get to make another one! :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit

Oh Deeknits, I'm so sorry. I did the same thing with the needle sizes. Somehow ended up using size 7s. I thought I was doing so well too. Counting every row, checking the design to make sure it all lined up. Went to bind of and saw my error. Now I am afraid to block it. Are you going to frog the whole thing? Do you knit real loose? I'm about medium tension. Although I think sometimes I knit tighter.
I guess the only way to find out is to block it. Good luck to you


----------



## EqLady

DeeKnits - you seem calmer about it than I would! I just started chart 4 - have the 32" cable (which actually measures only 28") so I can't really pull it out and look closely at the pattern. But, as I was eye-balling smaller sections, I wondered what I would do if I saw a mistake many rows back - I think I would learn to live with it!


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> I got impatient and decided to block Alex tonight. Geez...it's huge! I'm out of room on my blocking mat and out of wires! It's going to be 80+in. wide once it's stretched. When I discovered I had used size 7 needles, instead of the 5's like I thought, I didn't think it would be quite THIS big! It crossed my mind to frog it and use the right needle size but as a test knit I was trying to get it finished in time. Didn't.  Just curious...can I still frog it after it's been wet?
> 
> I can probably get what the blocking supplies I need before the weekend but what should I do with it in the meantime? Should I just lay it out flat and let it dry, then re-wet it for blocking? Or put it in a ziploc and place in the 'fridge to stay damp and cool until then?
> 
> HELP!! :XD:
> 
> ETA: My Alex had a fatal disease....Dropstitchitis! I had decided to block out a few points to see how it would look, if it was too loose when dry, before deciding to frog it or not. Well, as I pulled one point out, it started coming apart! Apparently as I was binding off I must have dropped a stitch.
> 
> I guess that makes my decision whether to frog or not! Now I get to make another one! :thumbup:


OH NO!!! That is terrible. You know, though, that is somewhat fixable depending on where that point is. You can just pull up the dropped stitch with a crochet hook and neatly pull in up and over the bind off and then catch it with another piece of yarn and then weave in that yarn.

I know this because pretty much the same thing happened to me on one of the points on the green shawlette you see pictured on the pattern. It was not at the center, so I decided to just fix and let it be. At that point, I had knitted the shawl three times and I was over it to be frank! I needed the shawlette for the pattern pic, so I went that route.

But is does seem a bit large for your size at that measurement..... you could certainly reuse the yarn.

A general answer about blocking: You only want your wool to be wet as long as it needs to be. So in your case Dee, regarding your query in the second paragraph, you would not have wanted it to be wet in the freezer. Letting it dry and reblocking at the appropriate time is what you have wanted to do.

I am so sorry this happened to you. How frustrating after all that work. :-(
-------

_Edited to add: I just looked more closely at your shawl boo boo and see that it will be harder to crochet hook up than I thought. I see there are two other places where there are loops that need to be incorporated... it is still fixable but will be harder than I thought. Sorry about that._


----------



## Sandiego

Oooooh, Deeknits, I believe Dee is right. Please fix it!!!! Your shawl looks beautiful from what I can see. The color is a beautiful shade of blue. I hope you can fix it and post it again, please!


----------



## nanciann

DeeKnits it looks so beautiful and so sad sitting there with it's dropped stitches. But the size is a bit large for you. Perhaps you know someone it would be perfect for. It will take a bit of work though to fix it.
So sorry!


----------



## Bethknits79

Oh no DeeKnits!! I hope you can fix it!


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've finish the Alexandra shawl! -- did the bind off this morning. Now, I'm eating breakfast at 1:10 pm. I'll be blocking tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be blocking mine tomorrow, too.
> 
> Wanna Race? LOL!
Click to expand...

Ha! Very funny! I just finished with the blocking and, not being able to wait until it's dry, took pictures, so here they are. (I feel like a little kid in a candy store!)

I used Araucania, Itata Solid, color 2008. It's 70% super wash wool, 15% silk and 15% bamboo. Using size 5 needles, 654 yards were used, bound off with size 7's.

This is my fastest finish on a shawl yet -- 18 days. Finished size is 67" x 33 1/2". The color isn't as dark as it looks in the pictures. It's a jade color.


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits, I'm so sorry about your shawl. On my Wilshire, I had discovered a problem and had to frog the last three rows in order to fix it, right when I was in the bind off (if I remember correctly). I really feel for you! 

In the case of the shawl being so large, perhaps frogging the whole thing would be best if you just can't live with it being so big. Such a big shawl would be gorgeous over a long summer dress... . That yarn is to die for -- blue being my very favorite color. You knit so beautifully, if you reknit it, it will be perfect!


----------



## MEknitter

CathyAnn, you did an awesome job on your shawl. What a beautiful color! I'm using an Araucania yarn, too, and now I can't wait to see it blocked!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Ha! Very funny! I just finished with the blocking and, not being able to wait until it's dry, took pictures, so here they are. (I feel like a little kid in a candy store!)
> 
> I used Araucania, Itata Solid, color 2008. It's 70% super wash wool, 15% silk and 15% bamboo. Using size 5 needles, 654 yards were used, bound off with size 7's.
> 
> This is my fastest finish on a shawl yet -- 18 days. Finished size is 67" x 33 1/2". The color isn't as dark as it looks in the pictures. It's a jade color.


Yahoo!! Another beautiful Alex. CathyAnn, I don't blame you for not wanted to wait for pics when you saw this beauty after blocking! What a color! It looks really great. You must take pics as soon as she is dry so we can ooh and ahh all over again!


----------



## YarnLady

CathyAnn,

What a beautiful shawl you knitted! It is lovely!!

Yarnlady


----------



## nanciann

It's beautiful, CathyAnn. Oh such a lovely color and so beautifully knit and blocked.


----------



## itzzbarb

Beautiful work CathyAnn!


----------



## DanaKay

Yea! CathyAnn, It's beautiful! Nice blocking and knit. Enjoy!


----------



## DanaKay

DeeKnits, 
Oh what a thing to have happen! I don't know what you'll decide to do, but I know if it happen to me, it would definitely be a rip and re-do! That's after I sat and cried!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

CathyAnn, outstanding work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 54205

CathyAnn...Your shawl is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## aranita

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandiego

CathyAnn,

Your Alex is stunning and a beautiful color too! It blocked so beautifully!!! Nice job!!! ;0)


----------



## Jenwild

CathyAnn

Great Shawl very similar to the color I'm using, I decided to use a Patons Baby yarn, it is a bit of a pain because it splits and I need to be careful, this is my first shawl so didn't really know what to expect, now I'm just about ready to start Chart 3 first time around, I'm not going to change. I will choose more wisely next time around.I hope my shawl looks as lovely as yours !! Hard to be patient !


----------



## CathyAnn

Jenwild said:


> CathyAnn
> 
> Great Shawl very similar to the color I'm using, I decided to use a Patons Baby yarn, it is a bit of a pain because it splits and I need to be careful, this is my first shawl so didn't really know what to expect, now I'm just about ready to start Chart 3 first time around, I'm not going to change. I will choose more wisely next time around.I hope my shawl looks as lovely as yours !! Hard to be patient !


Jenwild, I know what you mean about choosing one's first yarn. I did the same thing on my Ashton in that I picked a heavy lace weight yarn thinking it's "sock yarn", and it is, but it's not fingering weight! It made me want to avoid lace weight! And what did I do today at the LYS??? I bought a hank of Ella Rae Merino Lace yarn for a shawlette (460 yards)! I "fell in love" and couldn't resist it. Now, I'll have to decide which shawlette... ! Decisions, decisions, decisions! :roll:


----------



## Jenwild

CathyAnne

In Oz we don't seem to have the different weight yarns it's a lot harder for me to substitute yarns from US patterns. We use ply's so for me it's 4ply, I'm not sure I understand fingering and lace weight, perhaps there is some other Aussie reading this that might be able to help me decode the mystery, anyway I think the shawl is turning out OK so far I'm using 4mm needles an the "look" seems right there are not so many LYS here either we have chain stores like Spotlight and Lincraft but the choices are limited, maybe I should delve into the world of internet shopping.


----------



## wannabear

Jenwild, there are several charts to be had online comparing yarn weights and needle sizes from one country to another. I'm just too stuffed full of pizza to even Google, so you Google and you'll find answers, I promise. 

I ate way too much.


----------



## thegrape

Awesome CathyAnn!


----------



## CathyAnn

Jenwild said:


> CathyAnne
> 
> In Oz we don't seem to have the different weight yarns it's a lot harder for me to substitute yarns from US patterns. We use ply's so for me it's 4ply, I'm not sure I understand fingering and lace weight, perhaps there is some other Aussie reading this that might be able to help me decode the mystery, anyway I think the shawl is turning out OK so far I'm using 4mm needles an the "look" seems right there are not so many LYS here either we have chain stores like Spotlight and Lincraft but the choices are limited, maybe I should delve into the world of internet shopping.


Jenwild, I've copied the following from page 91 of the Ashton KAL. Dee explains how to figure out the weight of a yarn:

*********************
agnescr wrote:
"Ok can someone explain the difference to this Scottish person between lace weight and heavy lace weight?
Could it be lace weight is our 1ply and heavy lace weight our 2ply."

CathyAnn wrote:
"I don't know for sure, but just from my observations of "lace weight" yarns at the LYS, some are 1-ply and others 2-ply. The yarn I purchased for my Ashton was sold to me as "sock weight," but when I got it home, I noticed on the label it was "lace weight." (Duh, what did I know. I've never knitted with fingering or lace weight yarns.)

"Since then, I've noticed that there is a range of sizes of yarns labeled "lace weight." I've also noticed that there is a range of yarns labeled "fingering weight."

"What to do??? I can only think that I have to go with what I really like, and if the yarn is a bit thicker than that called for in the pattern, that I just buy a little more of it to be sure I have enough to complete the project. The yarn I used for the Ashton is a little too fine for me and was partly a source of my frustration in knitting the shawl -- my lack of knowledge, experience and skill being the other sources.

"Getting back to your question, I think you could be right, but I also think there could be rather thick 1-ply yarns that would be the equivalent of my 2-ply yarn that I knit with!"

Dee (Stevieland) wrote:
"I cut and pasted this from another thread I wrote it on a month back or so:

"Since I knit with a lot of lace yarn, I couldn't help but notice how different the thickness of different "lace" yarns were. It drove me nuts when I would order online. I tried to figure out how to tell the difference. After performing multiple calculations and comparing it to what manufacturers were calling their yarn, I came up with this which seems to at least get you in the ballpark:

"Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):

- What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
- What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
- Regular lace weight between 8.8 and 11.
- Extra Fine lace weight over 11.

"And now I will add that I believe that 1 ply is lace and 2 ply is fingering in the British system. But of course, like you said, there is great variance in that system. Noro Kureyon is 1 ply, for goodness sake! Not quite lace, is it????"

**************************

I hope the above helps you. It sure helped me! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

PS: Copied the above to Word and printed it out to keep in a handy place. Invaluable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenwild

Thank you so much CathyAnn, that looks like a perfect solution when all else fails go to the maths!! My sixth grade teacher would turn over in his grave who would have thought !! I thought it was just me who struggled with the mystery. 

And Wannabear hope the Pizza went down OK, I really love Pizza but I'm on a bit of a health kick at the moment and try hard to stay away, like you I always eat way too much.....Oh well, I'll look at Google now, it's hard for me to remember you can google......just doesn't seem natural.


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks, All, for the commiserations! Debi...I usually knit with regular tension, pretty much on gauge. I keep my interchangeable needles in pouches in a binder. Apparently the last time I used the 7's I mistakenly put the back in the 5's pouch! I didn't compare them, I just grabbed two and started!

EQLady.....I started with a 32" cable but quicly switched to a 47". I like to spread out each side as I finish it to read the stitches and I needed lots of cable room to do that! Before it was over that 47" looked more like 24", it was so crowded.

Dee....I seriously thought about fixing it like that but it was the point right next to the center one. I knew I couldn't fix it well enough for it to be front and center all the time!

DanaKay....it's definitely a rip and re-do! Not sure if I'll use that same yarn but I'll do it again.

My hubby has been pretty sick and Alex was made almost totally while sitting with him in the hospital these last few weeks. When I told him today what happened he said maybe it was a Karma thing. All the bad JuJu of his cancer treatment was absorbed into that yarn and by ripping it out it's a sign that his cancer has been ripped out, that he's really well and on the mend! I hope that's the reason for it!

Hmmm...I have some beautiful berry colored Ella Rae that's speaking to me, I think it's saying "I Want to Be a Dee Shawl"!!!


----------



## nanciann

My hubby has been pretty sick and Alex was made almost totally while sitting with him in the hospital these last few weeks. When I told him today what happened he said maybe it was a Karma thing. All the bad JuJu of his cancer treatment was absorbed into that yarn and by ripping it out it's a sign that his cancer has been ripped out, that he's really well and on the mend! I hope that's the reason for it!

Hmmm...I have some beautiful berry colored Ella Rae that's speaking to me, I think it's saying "I Want to Be a Dee Shawl"!!![/quote]

Oh Dee I pray your husband was right. I like the way he thinks. 
That Ella Rae sounds as if it knows what it wants. Do it....


----------



## Sandiego

DeeKnits,

I am so sorry about your husband being in the hospital. You both will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I am so sorry that you will have to knit another Alex. Your blue was so pretty!! That happened to me. I was 5 rows from finishing, and I lost some stitches at the Point like you did. I worked and worked on it. I finally went to my LYS, and they graciously fixed it for me. I am sure if Ella Rae is beckoning you to knit with her you better answer her call. The color sounds beautiful. Good luck knitting. ;0)


----------



## wannabear

So many yarns. So little time.


----------



## DanaKay

DeeKnits,
I have no idea how you even managed at all to knit lace with the life issues you have been dealing with! I think you did great! Best I may be able to do at such a time would be dish clothes and perhaps basic socks!
Life has been throwing some thorns my way lately, nothing of the magnitude of yours, and I have been having the devils own time of knitting lace. I finally got to Chart 8 of Wilshire after a fun fun time of chart 7 for some unknown reason! Think it is a thing of the mind wondering instead of staying focused!
Prayers and good wishes to you and your husband. I like his attitude! That's a huge part of the battle.


----------



## Debiknit

Dee, I think I bound off the Ashton with the 7's and when I started the Alex I never changed back. Sorry to hear about your husband. Hope he is right and he recovers. Thoughts are with you. Keep on knitting.


----------



## Marianne818

DeeKnits... prayers are with you and your husband, I totally love the perspective that he has with the shawl and cancer.. just rip it all away! I hate this disease, my brother, step-mom and father all gone in less than 2 yrs. Praying for the cure for everyone and soon.. matter of fact NOW would be awesome!!
Marianne


----------



## EqLady

DeeKnits - sorry to hear of your husband's illness but positive attitude is everything. I suggest you let him help you ripit, ripit, ripit!

Wannabear - add so many patterns to that!


----------



## Carolannknits

I finished my 2nd repeat of chart 3, on to chart 4. Still having the mental lapses regarding my SSK & K2tog. With the same start to each 12 stitch repeat, I've been referring to those symbols to keep them straight . Not sure if this is a hard and fast rule but the K2tog has the YO after the stitch and the SSK has the YO before the stitch. I'm trying everything I can to keep those 2 straight in my old brain.


----------



## Debiknit

Carolann, someone here recommended color coding the symbols.
I tried that doing all the ssk's one color and the K2tog another and it really helped me a lot.


----------



## sgmaddox

I color code my charts so I will know a ssk or knt2tog at a glance. This works for me.


----------



## Carolannknits

I do color code mine too but I still find myself looking back and forth to the key, then I lose my place


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Deeknits - My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. As others have said, his positive attitude will make a huge difference. I like the idea of having him help ripit, ripit. Good mental therapy.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> I finished my 2nd repeat of chart 3, on to chart 4. Still having the mental lapses regarding my SSK & K2tog. With the same start to each 12 stitch repeat, I've been referring to those symbols to keep them straight . Not sure if this is a hard and fast rule but the K2tog has the YO after the stitch and the SSK has the YO before the stitch. I'm trying everything I can to keep those 2 straight in my old brain.


You are right about the order..... I too used to color code the differences.


----------



## CathyAnn

OK, here's pictures of my Alexandra dry. My friend, Roy, volunteered to hold it for me. The pictures make it look more blue, but it's definitely a bright jade green.


----------



## Silverowl

Wow what a lovely shawl and I really like the colour.


----------



## itzzbarb

Very beautiful and I love the color.


----------



## nanciann

How beautiful that is. I understand about the color ... it is sometimes very hard to show the true color when you photograph it. Your lovely knitting shows up nice and clear.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Wow, Cathy Anne, that is one gorgeous Alexandra.
Shirley


----------



## MEknitter

Lovely shawl, CathyAnn! Your stitches show up beautifully!


----------



## umozabeads

It is so beautiful, I hope mine turns out as well!


----------



## YarnLady

CathyAnn,

What a great job you did. Your shawl looks beautiful.

Yarnlady


----------



## BubbyJ

Absolutely gorgeous! Great work, pretty colour (even if the camera is playing tricks!) Congrats! Well done!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn, that shawl turned out just lovely. I can't imagine how it could be any prettier! Your knitting looks fantastic!.You did a wonderful job. :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Jenwild said:


> CathyAnne
> 
> In Oz we don't seem to have the different weight yarns it's a lot harder for me to substitute yarns from US patterns. We use ply's so for me it's 4ply, I'm not sure I understand fingering and lace weight, perhaps there is some other Aussie reading this that might be able to help me decode the mystery, anyway I think the shawl is turning out OK so far I'm using 4mm needles an the "look" seems right there are not so many LYS here either we have chain stores like Spotlight and Lincraft but the choices are limited, maybe I should delve into the world of internet shopping.


Hi Jenwild, I have discovered that sock yarn and fingering weight are about equivalent to our 4 ply yarn. Lace weight is approx 2 ply, though there is a certain variation in lace weight yarns, but if you think 2 ply you won't be far out. There are some lovely yarn shops around or yes go internet. I have and don't regret it, either on Ravelry, Etsy or my favourite is Jimmy Beans. they are stocked up and very lovely to deal with but it does take a little time to get from Nevada to Melbourne. Apart from that we have some lovely and quite expensive yarns shops in Melbourne because I am so over Spotlight and Lincraft. They are a total disgrace if you want good quality yarn. You could try Morris & Sons, they are a Sydney based shop with one in Melbourne and are quite good. But apart from that as I said Melbourne has a few delights tucked away in the suburbs.


----------



## BubbyJ

sunnybutterfly said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnne
> 
> In Oz we don't seem to have the different weight yarns it's a lot harder for me to substitute yarns from US patterns. We use ply's so for me it's 4ply, I'm not sure I understand fingering and lace weight, perhaps there is some other Aussie reading this that might be able to help me decode the mystery, anyway I think the shawl is turning out OK so far I'm using 4mm needles an the "look" seems right there are not so many LYS here either we have chain stores like Spotlight and Lincraft but the choices are limited, maybe I should delve into the world of internet shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jenwild, I have discovered that sock yarn and fingering weight are about equivalent to our 4 ply yarn. Lace weight is approx 2 ply, though there is a certain variation in lace weight yarns, but if you think 2 ply you won't be far out. There are some lovely yarn shops around or yes go internet. I have and don't regret it, either on Ravelry, Etsy or my favourite is Jimmy Beans. they are stocked up and very lovely to deal with but it does take a little time to get from Nevada to Melbourne. Apart from that we have some lovely and quite expensive yarns shops in Melbourne because I am so over Spotlight and Lincraft. They are a total disgrace if you want good quality yarn. You could try Morris & Sons, they are a Sydney based shop with one in Melbourne and are quite good. But apart from that as I said Melbourne has a few delights tucked away in the suburbs.
Click to expand...

We will be in Melbourne in September...what delights?


----------



## jan1ce

CathyAnn that is one gorgeous shawl.

Jan xx


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Deeknits said:


> Thanks, All, for the commiserations! Debi...I usually knit with regular tension, pretty much on gauge. I keep my interchangeable needles in pouches in a binder. Apparently the last time I used the 7's I mistakenly put the back in the 5's pouch! I didn't compare them, I just grabbed two and started!
> 
> EQLady.....I started with a 32" cable but quicly switched to a 47". I like to spread out each side as I finish it to read the stitches and I needed lots of cable room to do that! Before it was over that 47" looked more like 24", it was so crowded.
> 
> Dee....I seriously thought about fixing it like that but it was the point right next to the center one. I knew I couldn't fix it well enough for it to be front and center all the time!
> 
> DanaKay....it's definitely a rip and re-do! Not sure if I'll use that same yarn but I'll do it again.
> 
> My hubby has been pretty sick and Alex was made almost totally while sitting with him in the hospital these last few weeks. When I told him today what happened he said maybe it was a Karma thing. All the bad JuJu of his cancer treatment was absorbed into that yarn and by ripping it out it's a sign that his cancer has been ripped out, that he's really well and on the mend! I hope that's the reason for it!
> 
> Hmmm...I have some beautiful berry colored Ella Rae that's speaking to me, I think it's saying "I Want to Be a Dee Shawl"!!!


Hi Dee Knits, I hope you are right about your Husband's cancer. Fantastic knitters have found that elusive cure.


----------



## threekidsmom

Very beautiful!


----------



## -knitter

Gorgeous!


----------



## -knitter

Not a good day. I had to rip out 26 rows of the 2nd repeat of 
chart 3. My wandering mind had me do the first half of row 15 and the second half? --- I repeated row 13! Tinked and tinked and couldn't fix it, SO______ back to the lifeline before row 1.
I think I'm going to use more lifelines!!!


----------



## BubbyJ

Dee Knits,

If it helps, I had to rip 26 rows of my Elizabeth. There will be hope for him in every one of the re-knit stitches!!!


----------



## Jenwild

Sunny Buterfly

Because I live in the country my choices are very limited, like you I am over Spotlight and Lincraft it seems as though if you don't knit ruffled scarves the choices are very depressing. I have just learned of a little yarn store in the next town to us so I think I need to go take a look. It would be nice to have some choice. I'll look for Jimmy Beans and the other one in Sydney you never know I'll be in Sydney next week however as you know Sydney is a big place so it might not work out, thanks for the advise on ply's have you ever bought any of the finer yarn from Bendigo Woolen Mills. I have had some of their 8 ply and was very happy with the way it knitted up thought I might give them a try


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Jenwild said:


> Sunny Buterfly
> 
> Because I live in the country my choices are very limited, like you I am over Spotlight and Lincraft it seems as though if you don't knit ruffled scarves the choices are very depressing. I have just learned of a little yarn store in the next town to us so I think I need to go take a look. It would be nice to have some choice. I'll look for Jimmy Beans and the other one in Sydney you never know I'll be in Sydney next week however as you know Sydney is a big place so it might not work out, thanks for the advise on ply's have you ever bought any of the finer yarn from Bendigo Woolen Mills. I have had some of their 8 ply and was very happy with the way it knitted up thought I might give them a try


Jimmy Beans is in Reno Nevada so it took 2 - 3 weeks before I saw my yarn but I was really happy with what I got, the price and their customer service is absolutely superb. They have a huge range of yarns like Madeline Tosh. Aussie stores were going to charge me over $30 per skein and then postage (no shops in Melbourne carry it, Brisbane of all places does). However if you don't want to wait that long, I would encourage you to find places close by. Bendigo Woollen Mills is heaven on a stick if you don't want frills. Just a girl knitting behind the counter, nattering away to anyone which is nice, but the yarn is beautiful, and bendigo make the Heirloom yarns. I have quite a lot and will be going (hopefully) again in a couple of weeks time. I am doing a lot of lace shawls these days, so thought I would be checking out what they have in lace and fingering weight yarns. I would recommend them for service and quality.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

BubbyJ said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnne
> 
> In Oz we don't seem to have the different weight yarns it's a lot harder for me to substitute yarns from US patterns. We use ply's so for me it's 4ply, I'm not sure I understand fingering and lace weight, perhaps there is some other Aussie reading this that might be able to help me decode the mystery, anyway I think the shawl is turning out OK so far I'm using 4mm needles an the "look" seems right there are not so many LYS here either we have chain stores like Spotlight and Lincraft but the choices are limited, maybe I should delve into the world of internet shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jenwild, I have discovered that sock yarn and fingering weight are about equivalent to our 4 ply yarn. Lace weight is approx 2 ply, though there is a certain variation in lace weight yarns, but if you think 2 ply you won't be far out. There are some lovely yarn shops around or yes go internet. I have and don't regret it, either on Ravelry, Etsy or my favourite is Jimmy Beans. they are stocked up and very lovely to deal with but it does take a little time to get from Nevada to Melbourne. Apart from that we have some lovely and quite expensive yarns shops in Melbourne because I am so over Spotlight and Lincraft. They are a total disgrace if you want good quality yarn. You could try Morris & Sons, they are a Sydney based shop with one in Melbourne and are quite good. But apart from that as I said Melbourne has a few delights tucked away in the suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will be in Melbourne in September...what delights?
Click to expand...

Very glad to have you here in September. Watch out for rabid football fans. September is finals time in Melbourne and we all go a bit gaga, even me and I don't like football. Its because its spring as well. I live in the eastern suburbs, and there are some love yarns shops out this way, as well as in the CBD. One I particularly love is in Sassafras in the Dandenong Ranges and is simply called the Sassafras Wool Shop. It also incorporates an antique shop and sell all sorts of cashmere clothing. Sassafras is a lovely little town, a bit touristy, but still lovely. If you can get there it is nice to potter around there. In Canterbury there is another yarn shop call Sunspun and they carry many of the same lines as Sassafras, but also other yarns as well, nice for browsing and spending. The shopping centre in Canterbury along Maling Road is pretty nice (if you have a lot of money). there are others, one in Malvern I have never been to, I feel very down market there, it is in the very expensive part of town, but there is a family owned shop in a little suburb called Mooroolbark and they still have a good variety. So if stuck just google yarn shops in Melbourne and see what happens. I hope you enjoy your visit. Will you be coming for family or just to have a look around.


----------



## Jenwild

I'd love to go to Bendigo if nothing else to visit the mill, I have been happy with what I've ordered on line, we have friends in Balarat, so maybe one day ??? I've just recieved a new swatch in the mail from Bendigo so maybe I just lash out and buy some. I think I'll be knitting more lace shawls in the near future as well, I have Dee and the ladies here to thank for that LOL


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Jenwild said:


> I'd love to go to Bendigo if nothing else to visit the mill, I have been happy with what I've ordered on line, we have friends in Balarat, so maybe one day ??? I've just recieved a new swatch in the mail from Bendigo so maybe I just lash out and buy some. I think I'll be knitting more lace shawls in the near future as well, I have Dee and the ladies here to thank for that LOL


yeah, I know what you mean, it is turning into quite an addiction for me too. I love Bendigo, not just for the woollen mills, but the whole feel to the place. It is a bit like a mini Melbourne, with a tram line and lots of older buildings in the CBD. It even has its own Stock Exchange and was quite a large centre in the gold rush days. I just enjoy being there, buying wool there is a lovely bonus.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

You might have to pay your friends in Ballarat a visit. It's really nice there too. We are lucky in Victoria to have so many interesting places within easy driving distance from most places. For instance I can get to Bendigo in under 2 hours, same for Ballarat, so its not such a big deal to go on a semi regular basis. Where I live it is easy to reach most of the lstate's oveliest spots for day trips or weekends.


----------



## PATCHER

Well, I am progressing on my Ashley even though I have unknit more than knit today, at least that's the way it feels. I have completed three repeats if chart 2. It's not perfect but that's o.k.. It is for me, not a gift. I am learning a lot from all who enter this forum. Can someone tell me approximately how big the shawl will be if I do an additional 2 repeats of chart 2 for a total of 7?


----------



## Jenwild

Sunny Butterfly

I just love Victoria we had a trip there a couple of years ago and went to the Grampians, it is so beautiful, then the great Ocean Road, Otway, Dandenongs, OK now you've done it sounds like it's Victoria for holidays this year !! Of course with a trip to Bendigo..... better take a trailer !!


----------



## stevieland

PATCHER said:


> Well, I am progressing on my Ashley even though I have unknit more than knit today, at least that's the way it feels. I have completed three repeats if chart 2. It's not perfect but that's o.k.. It is for me, not a gift. I am learning a lot from all who enter this forum. Can someone tell me approximately how big the shawl will be if I do an additional 2 repeats of chart 2 for a total of 7?


Are you knitting Alexandra or Ashton? If it is Ashton, I think each repeat adds a couple of inches on each side, or about four inches total width for each extra repeat. Does that sound about right for anyone who has knitted Ashton and done a bigger size?


----------



## sharonbartsch

Good to see everyone getting on with their lovely lace shawls and shawlettes....

I have totally ripped mine....and am starting again.

I have a new mantra.....I will only knit lace when I am alone in the house....

hehehehehe...

This time I am using a dusky pink that was hand spun for me by one of my spinner mates....its nearly all merino with a sliver of white silk spun through...a little uneven in ply and colour....should be nice....at least this is a colour i actually like hehehe....dont know if it is one that I will wear....have to wait and see....\


----------



## Debiknit

I must agree with the knit lace alone part. Turn the phone off also. So many distractions. 
Cathyann, Very nice shawl. I sort of like when the cameras make the colors look different, gives ideas for the next color shawl. I hope my stitches turn out half as nice as yours. Nice job.


----------



## SandyC

Carolannknits said:


> I finished my 2nd repeat of chart 3, on to chart 4. Still having the mental lapses regarding my SSK & K2tog. With the same start to each 12 stitch repeat, I've been referring to those symbols to keep them straight . Not sure if this is a hard and fast rule but the K2tog has the YO after the stitch and the SSK has the YO before the stitch. I'm trying everything I can to keep those 2 straight in my old brain.


I hope this will make sense to you, but the way I remember these two symbols is the ssk slants to the right and that is the direction you have to put your needles into the two stitches before you knit them off. The knit two tog. symbol slants the opposite way. Make sense? Be very careful and watch closely on chart 4. I am on my third frogging of this chart. I think it is my own fault because I'm not paying close enough attention. Good luck to you


----------



## jan1ce

My Alexandra is now blocked and drying as I type. Will post pictures later, it takes a lot more work to block a full size shawl rather than a shawlette!

Jan xx


----------



## SunsetKnitting

My Alexandra the Second is blocked and ready to be revealed.. I will post pics after I come home from work.


----------



## Pocahontas

My mouth is watering, knowing I will get to soon feast my eyes upon two more lovely creations.
Sunset, cute, calling her Alexandra the Second.


----------



## thegrape

Seventeen rows to go to the finish!


----------



## stevieland

SandyC said:


> I hope this will make sense to you, but the way I remember these two symbols is the ssk slants to the right and that is the direction you have to put your needles into the two stitches before you knit them off. The knit two tog. symbol slants the opposite way. Make sense? Be very careful and watch closely on chart 4. I am on my third frogging of this chart. I think it is my own fault because I'm not paying close enough attention. Good luck to you


Just a gentle little correction....

The ssk slants to the left because the resulting decrease is a left slanting decrease; conversely, the k2tog symbol slants to the right because it is a right slanting decrease.

The two little feet at the bottom are showing you that you are taking two stitches from below and making it slant either right or left depending.

So the symbol itself looks exactly like what is happening on the needles.

I try to use the Japanese symbols, which luckily are the default on my Aire River Knitting Font software, because they have the good sense to completely standardize their symbols. Every Japanese pattern alwasys uses exactly the same symbols. And their symbols look like what the knitting is doing. I have a Japanese stitch dictionary, the best on I own, that is all in Japanese, not a word of English, but you can tell exactly what to do.


----------



## Carolannknits

Thanks for explaining the SSK & K2tog stitches, I understand the right, left leaning of the symbols, but for some reason, I look at them while working my chart and go ... So which one are you? And take my eyes off of the chart to glance at the key, lose my place and disaster strikes. For me it's the repetition and glancing at the beginning of the 12 stitch pattern repeat that has been working for me, because I have finally got that. 
I can't do the Kitchner stitch either, or work with dble point needles so that shows you how my brain works.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

My Alexandra The Second in lace weight (Malabrigo lace) was inspired by Terrachromas breathtaking version of Alexandra in yellow. Since Alexandra is a royal name I thought that she deserves some bling. Added Czech 8/0 Red/Bronze beads on final Charts 5 and 6. Very hard to capture beads in the pictures.
3 repeats of Chart 3 (compensated for the one I missed on my first shawlette )). Ran out of yarn - Applewood colorway - on the 15th row of the last Chart, finished off with Cognac colorway.

Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/alexandra-shawl-2


----------



## jan1ce

SunsetKnitting said:


> My Alexandra The Second in lace weight (Malabrigo lace) was inspired by Terrachromas breathtaking version of Alexandra in yellow. Since Alexandra is a royal name I thought that she deserves some bling. Added Czech 8/0 Red/Bronze beads on final Charts 5 and 6. Very hard to capture beads in the pictures.
> 3 repeats of Chart 3 (compensated for the one I missed on my first shawlette )). Ran out of yarn - Applewood colorway - on the 15th row of the last Chart, finished off with Cognac colorway.


Beautiful. Jan xx


----------



## wannabear

Yes, photographing textiles and trying to get the color right and pick up small details is very frustrating, unless, like Dave, you're a photographer. Your shawl is just lovely, and when it's moving while being worn, the beads will show.


----------



## BubbyJ

Good thing you ran out of yarn -- it probably looks better the way it is!!! Another gorgeous job...you put me to shame and intimidate me too! (LOL)


----------



## kac47874

Carolannknits said:


> Thanks for explaining the SSK & K2tog stitches, I understand the right, left leaning of the symbols, but for some reason, I look at them while working my chart and go ... So which one are you? And take my eyes off of the chart to glance at the key, lose my place and disaster strikes. For me it's the repetition and glancing at the beginning of the 12 stitch pattern repeat that has been working for me, because I have finally got that.
> I can't do the Kitchner stitch either, or work with dble point needles so that shows you how my brain works.


Some have color coded the stitches with highlighters, this might help.

Kathy


----------



## kac47874

Dear Sunset,

You have again amazed me with your knitting and the speed in which you manage to get your projects done. Lovely job!

Kathy


----------



## BubbyJ

kac47874 said:


> Dear Sunset,
> 
> You have again amazed me with your knitting and the speed in which you manage to get your projects done. Lovely job!
> 
> Kathy


Kathy -- I know Sunset; she's probably finished another one while you were writing the comment!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

BubbyJ said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sunset,
> 
> You have again amazed me with your knitting and the speed in which you manage to get your projects done. Lovely job!
> 
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy -- I know Sunset; she's probably finished another one while you were writing the comment!
Click to expand...

    You are wrong!!! I am only halfway on our Knitting Group KAL shawl.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Jenwild said:


> Sunny Butterfly
> 
> I just love Victoria we had a trip there a couple of years ago and went to the Grampians, it is so beautiful, then the great Ocean Road, Otway, Dandenongs, OK now you've done it sounds like it's Victoria for holidays this year !! Of course with a trip to Bendigo..... better take a trailer !!


Sounds like a plan. If I was able to I would spend a couple of weeks in Bright and around there. This time of year it is breathtaking. Would you believe it, but I have never been to the Grampians, it is certainly on my list of things it must do.


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this will make sense to you, but the way I remember these two symbols is the ssk slants to the right and that is the direction you have to put your needles into the two stitches before you knit them off. The knit two tog. symbol slants the opposite way. Make sense? Be very careful and watch closely on chart 4. I am on my third frogging of this chart. I think it is my own fault because I'm not paying close enough attention. Good luck to you
> 
> 
> 
> Just a gentle little correction....
> 
> The ssk slants to the left because the resulting decrease is a left slanting decrease; conversely, the k2tog symbol slants to the right because it is a right slanting decrease.
> 
> The two little feet at the bottom are showing you that you are taking two stitches from below and making it slant either right or left depending.
> 
> So the symbol itself looks exactly like what is happening on the needles.
> 
> I try to use the Japanese symbols, which luckily are the default on my Aire River Knitting Font software, because they have the good sense to completely standardize their symbols. Every Japanese pattern alwasys uses exactly the same symbols. And their symbols look like what the knitting is doing. I have a Japanese stitch dictionary, the best on I own, that is all in Japanese, not a word of English, but you can tell exactly what to do.
Click to expand...

I guess I didn't make myself very clear because the short little foot on the ssk goes to the right and the short foot on the K2tog. goes to the left. Unless horror of horrors I have been doing them wrong all this time. I sure hope not!


----------



## Deeknits

Sunset...how do you decide where to put the beads? Have you ever thought of doing a beading KAL? :mrgreen:



SunsetKnitting said:


> My Alexandra The Second in lace weight (Malabrigo lace) was inspired by Terrachromas breathtaking version of Alexandra in yellow. Since Alexandra is a royal name I thought that she deserves some bling. Added Czech 8/0 Red/Bronze beads on final Charts 5 and 6. Very hard to capture beads in the pictures.
> 3 repeats of Chart 3 (compensated for the one I missed on my first shawlette )). Ran out of yarn - Applewood colorway - on the 15th row of the last Chart, finished off with Cognac colorway.
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/alexandra-shawl-2


----------



## britgirl

My Alexandra The Second in lace weight (Malabrigo lace) was inspired by Terrachromas breathtaking version of Alexandra in yellow. Since Alexandra is a royal name I thought that she deserves some bling. Added Czech 8/0 Red/Bronze beads on final Charts 5 and 6. Very hard to capture beads in the pictures.
3 repeats of Chart 3 (compensated for the one I missed on my first shawlette )). Ran out of yarn - Applewood colorway - on the 15th row of the last Chart, finished off with Cognac colorway.

Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/alexandra-shawl-2
That is absolutely beautiful!
Sue


----------



## MEknitter

Sunset - your shawl is beautiful. Love the color! I have no clue how you get your shawls done so quickly!


----------



## stevieland

Sunset, yet another lovely shawl.... stunning as always. That main color is really beautiful.


----------



## umozabeads

I am a beader and I thought that I would add something about putting beads in your knitting. The size beads that are usually used are sizes 8/0 and 6/0. I have used beads in knitting but I have followed the advice given to me some years ago when I want to protect what I am knitting. Bead manufacturers more often are interested in the bling than the finished results. I taught a class a while back that featured adding beading to a pair of knitted gloves. One of my students used a silver lined silver Czech bead for her embellishment. It was beautiful. However, when she went to block it, the inside "color" bled into her knitting. The manufacturer had used a black color base. The gloves were ruined. I have always used Krylon acrylic finish to spray my beads to protect them from water and to keep the finish intact. You put the beads in a ziploc bag and just spray them for a second and then mush them around inside the bag to make sure they are covered then spread them out on a piece of paper. They will dry quickly and will be protected. I have some beaded pieces that were protected ten years ago and the finish is still working. I just thought I would add this as beads are absolutely a wonderful addition to knitting, but care should be taken so that the bling lasts as long as the knitting!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> I am a beader and I thought that I would add something about putting beads in your knitting. The size beads that are usually used are sizes 8/0 and 6/0. I have used beads in knitting but I have followed the advice given to me some years ago when I want to protect what I am knitting. Bead manufacturers more often are interested in the bling than the finished results. I taught a class a while back that featured adding beading to a pair of knitted gloves. One of my students used a silver lined silver Czech bead for her embellishment. It was beautiful. However, when she went to block it, the inside "color" bled into her knitting. The manufacturer had used a black color base. The gloves were ruined. I have always used Krylon acrylic finish to spray my beads to protect them from water and to keep the finish intact. You put the beads in a ziploc bag and just spray them for a second and then mush them around inside the bag to make sure they are covered then spread them out on a piece of paper. They will dry quickly and will be protected. I have some beaded pieces that were protected ten years ago and the finish is still working. I just thought I would add this as beads are absolutely a wonderful addition to knitting, but care should be taken so that the bling lasts as long as the knitting!


That is great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Thank you, umozabeads, for information.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Deeknits said:


> Sunset...how do you decide where to put the beads? Have you ever thought of doing a beading KAL?


Usually I put them between yarn overs or between 2tog and ssk. Look at the chart and find each YO-Knit-YO and 2tog-Knit-SSK on each pattern repeat. Place the bead on each knit stitch. I hope I explain myself clearly. I am sure we have more experienced beaders here on KP to give their advice. I use my intuition. The symmetry is a key.

Beading KAL is tempting, but I am afraid to commit with full time job. Especially these days I hardly find time to check KP and Ravelry. Very important project at work keeps me busy with a lot of working overtime. Maybe some day!!!


----------



## BubbyJ

umozabeads said:


> I am a beader and I thought that I would add something about putting beads in your knitting. The size beads that are usually used are sizes 8/0 and 6/0. I have used beads in knitting but I have followed the advice given to me some years ago when I want to protect what I am knitting. Bead manufacturers more often are interested in the bling than the finished results. I taught a class a while back that featured adding beading to a pair of knitted gloves. One of my students used a silver lined silver Czech bead for her embellishment. It was beautiful. However, when she went to block it, the inside "color" bled into her knitting. The manufacturer had used a black color base. The gloves were ruined. I have always used Krylon acrylic finish to spray my beads to protect them from water and to keep the finish intact. You put the beads in a ziploc bag and just spray them for a second and then mush them around inside the bag to make sure they are covered then spread them out on a piece of paper. They will dry quickly and will be protected. I have some beaded pieces that were protected ten years ago and the finish is still working. I just thought I would add this as beads are absolutely a wonderful addition to knitting, but care should be taken so that the bling lasts as long as the knitting!


Be careful using Krylon! It's full of carcinogens...I used to work in the print and design of calligraphied invitations. When spraying Krylon we had to use a face mask to prevent inhaling of the spray...


----------



## umozabeads

you only use one quick spray and i always do it outside.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Sunset, another spectacular Alexandra. You are such an inspiration. 
Shirley


----------



## laceweight

Carolannknits said:


> Thanks for explaining the SSK & K2tog stitches, I understand the right, left leaning of the symbols, but for some reason, I look at them while working my chart and go ... So which one are you? And take my eyes off of the chart to glance at the key, lose my place and disaster strikes. For me it's the repetition and glancing at the beginning of the 12 stitch pattern repeat that has been working for me, because I have finally got that.
> I can't do the Kitchner stitch either, or work with dble point needles so that shows you how my brain works.


Exactly the same problem I had when first starting to use charts! It was maddening! Then I hit on tipping my head in the same direction as the slant of the symbol/stitch. I know, I know, must have looked like a knitting bobble head doll. But, it worked! Now I only need to tip my head when things get hairy :lol: Try it, no one needs to know, you might be pleasantly surprised!

Jan


----------



## Marianne818

laceweight said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the SSK & K2tog stitches, I understand the right, left leaning of the symbols, but for some reason, I look at them while working my chart and go ... So which one are you? And take my eyes off of the chart to glance at the key, lose my place and disaster strikes. For me it's the repetition and glancing at the beginning of the 12 stitch pattern repeat that has been working for me, because I have finally got that.
> I can't do the Kitchner stitch either, or work with dble point needles so that shows you how my brain works.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the same problem I had when first starting to use charts! It was maddening! Then I hit on tipping my head in the same direction as the slant of the symbol/stitch. I know, I know, must have looked like a knitting bobble head doll. But, it worked! Now I only need to tip my head when things get hairy :lol: Try it, no one needs to know, you might be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Jan
Click to expand...

I love this, will give this a try for sure!!!! Thanks :lol:


----------



## MEknitter

Yay! My shawlette is blocked and drying! It's so exciting to see the pattern open up when it's stretched out. This is me - being patient while it dries...


----------



## stevieland

MEknitter said:


> Yay! My shawlette is blocked and drying! It's so exciting to see the pattern open up when it's stretched out. This is me - being patient while it dries...


Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait ---- TO SEEE!!!!!!


----------



## EqLady

Just finished Chart 4 - on to five!


----------



## knitgirl389

MEknitter said:


> Yay! My shawlette is blocked and drying! It's so exciting to see the pattern open up when it's stretched out. This is me - being patient while it dries...


cant wait to see it!


----------



## stevieland

Two completely unrelated-to-Alex links:

I was just goofing off for a bit and found this amazing answer to a cheap, almost no cost yarn swift. It is brilliant, really....

http://webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/05/tilta-swift.html

And if you all have not seen this site, this gal has answers to practically any knitting question you might ever have, and her computer generated diagrams are the bomb!!! This link is to the index of the site.... you can get to the main blog by clicking the title.

http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2010/04/revised-unified-index-for.html

Just thought someone might get some use out of these links....


----------



## MEknitter

Here it is - Alexandra Shawlette in Araucania Ranco, Color 108 
75% wool, 25% polyamide

It actually is greener than it looks in the pictures. It's a dark teal with little bits of darker teal throughout.

Thank you, Dee, for the inspiration and the votes of confidence!
I'm anxious to do another, but it will have to wait as I have several other projects that are on the back burner


----------



## BubbyJ

Perfect job! It's lovely, and you will love wearing it!


----------



## Sandiego

MEknitter,

Your Alex is stunning!! Beautiful knitting and color. Bravo!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

MEKnitter: Total and utter gorgeousness!!!! Love the rich color, your knitting is perfect, that is a wonderful shawl!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MEknitter

Thanks, ladies. I'm so glad it's going to be a little cooler this week. I'll be wearing it to work!


----------



## nanciann

MEknitter said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'm so glad it's going to be a little cooler this week. I'll be wearing it to work!


You will enjoy wearing this beautifully knit shawl. Such a rich, dramatic color that is. It definitely fits this lovely design.


----------



## CathyAnn

MEknitter, your shawl turned out perfect -- great color, great blocking! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch

Meknitter - and all you talented knitter....you do such perrrrfect work.....yummy.....I must keep on trying....one day it will ensue.


----------



## umozabeads

wonderful


----------



## knitgirl389

very nice shawlette! love the color and your knitting!


----------



## Jenwild

MEknitter

That's a great shawl and the color is wonderful, the tonal changes are just lovely. I just need to finish my grand son's school sweater so I can get back to my lace. I'm really missing it and it's only been 5 days !!


----------



## jan1ce

MEknitter what a beautiful shawlette. I love green of any shade and yours looks beautiful.

Mine comes of the block tomorrow.

Jan xx


----------



## itzzbarb

MEknitter.....your shawl is beautiful, well done!


----------



## Bethknits79

Oh so pretty MEknitter!! My shawl is a similar color. Inspires me to get mine done.


----------



## BlueButterfly

SunsetKnitting - Great looking shawl and nice match in yarn and beads. 

MEKnitter - lovely colour and great knitting. 

My shawl is on hold. Still catching up with other things. Only the last 2 charts to go.


----------



## threekidsmom

Am almost through with the second time through chart 3...have made several mistakes...am afraid if I start over, I will never start again...am afraid if I continue, when I go to block, the mistakes will reach out and slap me! My daughter says she will love it anyway, but I don't know...just a stitch off here and there, but it bugs me...all the work I have done...you would think I would have had it pretty much figured out...what do you think?


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

MEknitter - lovely Alex. You will receive plenty of compliments when you wear it. Love the color and how it shows off the design.
Shirley


----------



## mzmom1

I finally finished chart 1! I know that doesn't sound like much, but this is my first lace project and much frogging was involved. This yarn is Tosh Lace in the Antique Lace colorway. I'm using size 3 Harmony circs. I tried with Addi Lace circs but they were too slippery and I have more control with the birch needles. Gotta get back to work now!


----------



## mzmom1

This is really, really beautiful. I can appreciate it more now that I have started one!


----------



## -knitter

mzmom1 said:


> I finally finished chart 1! I know that doesn't sound like much, but this is my first lace project and much frogging was involved. This yarn is Tosh Lace in the Antique Lace colorway. I'm using size 3 Harmony circs. I tried with Addi Lace circs but they were too slippery and I have more control with the birch needles. Gotta get back to work now!


Love the color and your work looks great!


----------



## mzmom1

threekidsmom said:


> Am almost through with the second time through chart 3...have made several mistakes...am afraid if I start over, I will never start again...am afraid if I continue, when I go to block, the mistakes will reach out and slap me! My daughter says she will love it anyway, but I don't know...just a stitch off here and there, but it bugs me...all the work I have done...you would think I would have had it pretty much figured out...what do you think?


You better just bite the bullet and frog it. If this is for your daughter, it will become a family heirloom so it should be as good as you can make it, I think. Also, a stitch off one way or the other may show up and throw the pattern off later. I left a mistake for a few rows and it got bigger and messier looking the further I went, so back to square 1. Sad, but I know it's right now. That said, if you have to look hard to find them and they don't throw the pattern off, you can always say that the little mistakes show that it is hand knit. :thumbup: Your great grandchildren will enjoy trying to find them.


----------



## mzmom1

Carolannknits said:


> Thanks for explaining the SSK & K2tog stitches, I understand the right, left leaning of the symbols, but for some reason, I look at them while working my chart and go ... So which one are you? And take my eyes off of the chart to glance at the key, lose my place and disaster strikes. For me it's the repetition and glancing at the beginning of the 12 stitch pattern repeat that has been working for me, because I have finally got that.
> I can't do the Kitchner stitch either, or work with dble point needles so that shows you how my brain works.


I could have written this myself, my brain works the exact same way and I can't remember Kitch or use dps. I think I'm a little dyslexic, I can't keep phone numbers from switching around in my head either.


----------



## stevieland

threekidsmom said:


> Am almost through with the second time through chart 3...have made several mistakes...am afraid if I start over, I will never start again...am afraid if I continue, when I go to block, the mistakes will reach out and slap me! My daughter says she will love it anyway, but I don't know...just a stitch off here and there, but it bugs me...all the work I have done...you would think I would have had it pretty much figured out...what do you think?


Hi. If you are the kind of person that the mistakes will bug you, go ahead and rip back..... maybe rip it back to right before chart 3.

I'm not sure if you ever read a post I made on the Ashton KAL, where I talked about a circular shawl that I knitted where I discovered I had made a fatal error in my increases as I was BINDING OFF!!!! And you know what I did? I frogged the whole thing, 1000s and 1000s of stitches, back to row 10.

Because really, if you like to knit, what's wrong with reknitting something to get it right? I figured, what the heck, I like the pattern, it was fun, I don't have any pressing appointments with heads of state to stop me, and so I just reknit the thing.

I am designing a new pattern, and I will probably be spending a few hours tomorrow frogging about 30+ rows because I have a new idea I think will look better. Oh well! Doesn't bother me at all. You just have to readjust your thinking when you knit lace. You will make mistakes, and then you'll fix them, and you'll end up with something really, really fabulous.

You can do this, you can reknit it, it will be better and you will be really proud. We are here for you cheering you on.


----------



## stevieland

mzmom1 said:


> I finally finished chart 1! I know that doesn't sound like much, but this is my first lace project and much frogging was involved. This yarn is Tosh Lace in the Antique Lace colorway. I'm using size 3 Harmony circs. I tried with Addi Lace circs but they were too slippery and I have more control with the birch needles. Gotta get back to work now!


That looks beautiful! What a pretty yarn color.... it is going to be fabulous! Good for you!


----------



## Jenwild

I agree with Dee half the enjoyment of the final product is the process, I love to knit and I love it when things look great, it is a little frustrating when you need to frog it but the end result is Oh so worth it !!


----------



## Jenwild

mzmom1 what a great start ! I know how exciting it is to finish a chart I have finished chart 2 now and am ready when I have a minute to head into chart 3, like you this is my first and I'm learning a lot !! Put in a life line now so hope I don't get too casual.


----------



## Jenwild

mzmom1 said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the SSK & K2tog stitches, I understand the right, left leaning of the symbols, but for some reason, I look at them while working my chart and go ... So which one are you? And take my eyes off of the chart to glance at the key, lose my place and disaster strikes. For me it's the repetition and glancing at the beginning of the 12 stitch pattern repeat that has been working for me, because I have finally got that.
> I can't do the Kitchner stitch either, or work with dble point needles so that shows you how my brain works.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have written this myself, my brain works the exact same way and I can't remember Kitch or use dps. I think I'm a little dyslexic, I can't keep phone numbers from switching around in my head either.
Click to expand...

There was a post here a couple of pages ago that said the symbol for k2tog is like a K and that really helped me remember because like you I was straining back and forth between the chart and the legend. No I just remember K is for k2tog it makes sense in my brain hope it helps you too[/quote]


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Finished and blocked my Alexandra Shawl. I hope the pics turn out ok, I don't do this often. I used Tosh Merino Light in the Warm Mushroom shade. I love the neutral colour as it will go with a lot of the clothes I have.


----------



## umozabeads

They are both absolutely fabulous!


----------



## jan1ce

sunnybutterfly said:


> Finished and blocked my Alexandra Shawl. I hope the pics turn out ok, I don't do this often. I used Tosh Merino Light in the Warm Mushroom shade. I love the neutral colour as it will go with a lot of the clothes I have.


They are gorgeous, I think I'll do the Elizabeth next, I love the colour of the Alexandra, as you say the neutral colour will go with lots of things. My Alexandra comes of the blocking board today so will post a picture when I can.

Jan xx


----------



## sharonbartsch

gosh that Elizabeth is pretty !!!!!....wow something to aspire to.


----------



## jan1ce

Well here it is at last, my but it's big :shock:   

I used Sirdar Sublime Cashmere Merino Silk 4ply in shade 'sleepy'. The shawl measures 77" x 40" and used approx 644 yds on 3.75mm needles

I'm now on the last chart for the shawlette which I seem to be having more problems with than the shawl!!

Jan xx


----------



## threekidsmom

mzmom1 said:


> threekidsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am almost through with the second time through chart 3...have made several mistakes...am afraid if I start over, I will never start again...am afraid if I continue, when I go to block, the mistakes will reach out and slap me! My daughter says she will love it anyway, but I don't know...just a stitch off here and there, but it bugs me...all the work I have done...you would think I would have had it pretty much figured out...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> You better just bite the bullet and frog it. If this is for your daughter, it will become a family heirloom so it should be as good as you can make it, I think. Also, a stitch off one way or the other may show up and throw the pattern off later. I left a mistake for a few rows and it got bigger and messier looking the further I went, so back to square 1. Sad, but I know it's right now. That said, if you have to look hard to find them and they don't throw the pattern off, you can always say that the little mistakes show that it is hand knit. :thumbup: Your great grandchildren will enjoy trying to find them.
Click to expand...

 I've been thinking the same thing! Thanks for your input!


----------



## knitgirl389

jan you shawl is so beautiful! your knitting is so even. and your color choice is perfect!


----------



## knitgirl389

sunny both of your shawls are gorgeous love the color of your alex!


----------



## Sandiego

Jan1ce,

Your shawl is stunning!!!! You knit perfectly and what a beautiful color!!! Lovely!!!! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego

SunnyButterfly,

Wow!!! Both of your shawls are absolutely gorgeous!!!! You will be styling with both of your shawls. ;0)


----------



## Debiknit

Miss a couple days and all of a sudden all these beautiful shawls appear. Wonderful knitting and lovely colors all of them. I love the Alexandra pattern Dee, thank you for creating it.


----------



## MEknitter

sunnybutterfly - both of your shawls are gorgeous! I love the color of the Alex.

jan1ce - beautiful shawl! Your stitches are superb! I love the look of that yarn and the color.


----------



## Lyndee

Thats beautiful! All the shawls are spectacular!. I am late to the game but one of these days will add a picture of my progress.


----------



## Sandiego

Lyndee said:


> Thats beautiful! All the shawls are spectacular!. I am late to the game but one of these days will add a picture of my progress.


Never too late!!!!! ;0)


----------



## britgirl

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is at last, my but it's big :shock:
> 
> I used Sirdar Sublime Cashmere Merino Silk 4ply in shade 'sleepy'. The shawl measures 77" x 40" and used approx 644 yds on 3.75mm needles
> 
> I'm now on the last chart for the shawlette which I seem to be having more problems with than the shawl!!
> 
> Jan xx


Love the colour, Jan. It is beautiful. Looks so light and airy. Beautiful work. Good luck with the shawlette.
Sue


----------



## EqLady

Sunnybutterfly, they are both beautiful! I have the yarn and patterns for Elizabeth and Wilshire, but still two charts to go on Alexandra.


----------



## EqLady

jan1ce - yours is so lovely! That's the shade of blue I was looking for (and didn't find) so now I know what it is!


----------



## nanciann

Sunnybutterfly your shawls are just perfect. Such a joy to see such nice work.
Jan1ce that color is so lovely it has made a beautiful shawl and you knit perfectly as well.
Such accomplished knitters in this group. A delight to behold.


----------



## BubbyJ

Good for you! I'm doing Elizabeth right now and have run into some trouble, ripping and do-overs...but it may look okay at the end (I hope)! It's a lot of work but I'm determined! Yours are lovely!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thought I would go back to my Alexandra today - counted my stitches and was 2 short on the right side. Had to rip out 10 rows. Solved the YO problem and now will give it a rest for another few days. I also had to rip out 7 rows of my afgan. Not a good day. Have to go back to the afgan tonight as it is for a customer. Drats and mor drats.

Sunnybutterfly and Jan1ce ---- Really nice shawls and colours are fabulous. Really superb work and I'm sure you will wear them well.


----------



## SweetLorraine

Such beautiful shawls...I will soon be able to start one as well. I have finished 2 of the 3 WIPs that I had going. Just the last chart of my second Ashton to go...then on to Alexandra!


----------



## Silverowl

Right 2 more rows of chart 5 and then I am on the home run.


----------



## CathyAnn

Jenwild said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining the SSK & K2tog stitches, I understand the right, left leaning of the symbols, but for some reason, I look at them while working my chart and go ... So which one are you? And take my eyes off of the chart to glance at the key, lose my place and disaster strikes. For me it's the repetition and glancing at the beginning of the 12 stitch pattern repeat that has been working for me, because I have finally got that.
> I can't do the Kitchner stitch either, or work with dble point needles so that shows you how my brain works.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have written this myself, my brain works the exact same way and I can't remember Kitch or use dps. I think I'm a little dyslexic, I can't keep phone numbers from switching around in my head either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a post here a couple of pages ago that said the symbol for k2tog is like a K and that really helped me remember because like you I was straining back and forth between the chart and the legend. No I just remember K is for k2tog it makes sense in my brain hope it helps you too
Click to expand...

[/quote]

After you knit a stitch sequence that has a k2tog and a ssk in it, *LOOK* back at them and make mental note of the difference in the way they lean. That's what I had to do, and then it was all so much easier. I could then visualize the way the pattern is supposed to look for that row in connection with the rows already knitted -- "reading" the knitting. That was an important corner I turned in my lace knitting progression. It then began to be easier and easier the more I continued to knit.


----------



## CathyAnn

Jan and Sunny, your shawls are gorgeous! :thumbup: I really like the colors (blue, any blue, is my favorite color). I've never seen the "mushroom" color, and really like it too. I like to have neutral colors too so that the sweater or shawl goes with everything.


----------



## moherlyle

MeKnitter-absolutely luscious and knitted perfectly!


----------



## moherlyle

Sunny butterfly- they are both so lovely! Love the colors....


----------



## umozabeads

these shawls are a real inspiration to all of us and so beautiful!


----------



## moherlyle

jan1ce- so so nice! Isn't it amazing how the lace turns out! So clever!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

sunnybutterfly - Your Alexandra and Elizabeth shawls are lovely. I especially like the color of the Tosh Merino Light in warm mushroom. Your knitting and blocking are perfect.
Shirley


----------



## thegrape

Jan That is stunning!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

jan1ce - beautiful. Your knitting and blocking is perfect. Shirley


----------



## mzmom1

mzmom1 said:


> This is really, really beautiful. I can appreciate it more now that I have started one!


I was referring to MEknitter's beautiful work on P. 89, not my own. Sorry about that, MEknitter!


----------



## nanciann

Happy, Happy Birthday to Knitgirl 389. And many more....


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Finished and blocked my Alexandra Shawl. I hope the pics turn out ok, I don't do this often. I used Tosh Merino Light in the Warm Mushroom shade. I love the neutral colour as it will go with a lot of the clothes I have.


Two beautiful shawls!!! I am super impressed. That Mushroom color is really lovely.... and the blue Elizabeth is fantastic also!!!

You did a wonderful job with both the shawls. It is so cool to see both of them one after another.


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is at last, my but it's big :shock:
> 
> I used Sirdar Sublime Cashmere Merino Silk 4ply in shade 'sleepy'. The shawl measures 77" x 40" and used approx 644 yds on 3.75mm needles
> 
> I'm now on the last chart for the shawlette which I seem to be having more problems with than the shawl!!
> 
> Jan xx


And then this beauty rigtht after....

That color is great on this design... and your knitting is so airy and pretty. I am surprised how big it turned out with only using 644 yards. Completely and utterly fabulous !!!


----------



## stevieland

I want to thank everyone who has knitted this shawl so far, and who is knitting it now.... thanks for purchasing the pattern and being a part of the KAL.

It is utterly thrilling to see these lovely versions of the design. There are really no words for how rewarding it is. When I started designing about a year or so ago, I would have never guessed in a million years how it all would have turned out, thanks in large part to you all on this site. 

I need an icon for a huge group hug.


----------



## Lucille103

I finally started the Alexandra shawl last night - got 17 rows done so im on my way!


----------



## roed2er

A week ago, I had to put away my shawlette (after I ripped it back to zero) to finish a baby sweater for my new grandson. Luckily I finished the sweater within two days of little Robert's birth! But before I could get back to my lace shawl, I had to first do a weekend of a long road trip with a full day of long meetings. Lots of down time/knitting time but I am not comfortable enough to attempt this lace in a group setting so I had to find something different to work on. Even tho' I had to frog out my shawl, I did learn a lot of lace skills that I was able to take on -- so while I have knitted socks before and I have knitted lace before; I had never combined the two on the same project. Wow -- what fun! I was able to follow the chart (a short 16 line repeat on a single chart) while at the same time tracking my decrease/gusset rows and now the first sock is 3/4 done --- thank you Dee! I will keep the socks here at the office to work on during lunch and breaks and I will start my Alexandra at home tonight when I can concentrate. I have a lot more confidence now and I am determined to wear a finished shawlette.


----------



## knitgirl389

nanciann said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday to Knitgirl 389. And many more....


thank you Nancy! I heard you singing earlier in ravelry... ;-) LOL just kidding!


----------



## Lyndee

nearing 100 pages again, Dee


----------



## sharonbartsch

stevieland said:


> I want to thank everyone who has knitted this shawl so far, and who is knitting it now.... thanks for purchasing the pattern and being a part of the KAL.
> 
> It is utterly thrilling to see these lovely versions of the design. There are really no words for how rewarding it is. When I started designing about a year or so ago, I would have never guessed in a million years how it all would have turned out, thanks in large part to you all on this site.
> 
> I need an icon for a huge group hug.


oh Gosh....that started to sound like a "THATS ALL FOLKS.....Seeya later!!!!......

Please dont stop your wise and encouraging words....all of you...I have just started all over again....I think I will have knitted about six of the Alex shawlettes in total stitch numbers but in the end I WILL SUCCEED....

just please dont say goodbye and ooroo just yet...xxxx


----------



## itzzbarb

Dee, how many of us have bought your Alex pattern? Just wondering how many may be knitting the shawl.


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has knitted this shawl so far, and who is knitting it now.... thanks for purchasing the pattern and being a part of the KAL.
> 
> It is utterly thrilling to see these lovely versions of the design. There are really no words for how rewarding it is. When I started designing about a year or so ago, I would have never guessed in a million years how it all would have turned out, thanks in large part to you all on this site.
> 
> I need an icon for a huge group hug.
> 
> 
> 
> oh Gosh....that started to sound like a "THATS ALL FOLKS.....Seeya later!!!!......
> 
> Please dont stop your wise and encouraging words....all of you...I have just started all over again....I think I will have knitted about six of the Alex shawlettes in total stitch numbers but in the end I WILL SUCCEED....
> 
> just please dont say goodbye and ooroo just yet...xxxx
Click to expand...

I have only just begun to fight to convert the entire knitting world to charts!!!! I'm not going anywhere!!!

I just like to take a moment from time to time when I think it's appropriate and thank you guys too! Your enthusiam for my designs and the process of learning has giving my life a new purpose and I am very grateful.

I don't have my book with me for an exact count, but I think there are over 200 patterns from this site, although i'm not sure that everyone is on the KAL. I think a lot of folks read it though.

And yes, another page 100 celebration coming up. So cool!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

EqLady said:


> Sunnybutterfly, they are both beautiful! I have the yarn and patterns for Elizabeth and Wilshire, but still two charts to go on Alexandra.


I have done the Wilshire too, but I loved knitting Elizabeth, it was really rewarding and though I don't usually go for the 'blues', I am really happy with that colour choice. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## DanaKay

I think we are reaching 100 pages faster than with the Ashton KAL, 
I don't think anyone is going anywhere too soon. This is too much of a fun ride to be on!

WOW! folks, what absolutely stunning shawls you have produced! Each and every one a keeper! Enjoy wearing them. 
Doesn't it give you such a sense of accomplishment and self pride to see what you have created with some string and sticks?
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I think it is appropriate for me to thank Dee for the fantastic patterns and support. I have said it before but you have opened up a whole new world of knitting to me. I was getting bored with the projects that I have traditionally done and my family don't want hand knitted 'stuff' so this has been a god send to keep the spark going. It has saved me from the boredom of yet another jumper or scarf or afghan. Now I knit those things as a holiday from lace when I want something mindless and easy and I'm not feeling like I want a challenge. So dear Dee, keep the patterns coming and be aware that we all here on your KALs realling appreciate your efforts.


----------



## DanaKay

sunnybutterfly said:


> I think it is appropriate for me to thank Dee for the fantastic patterns and support. I have said it before but you have opened up a whole new world of knitting to me. I was getting bored with the projects that I have traditionally done and my family don't want hand knitted 'stuff' so this has been a god send to keep the spark going. It has saved me from the boredom of yet another jumper or scarf or afghan. Now I knit those things as a holiday from lace when I want something mindless and easy and I'm not feeling like I want a challenge. So dear Dee, keep the patterns coming and be aware that we all here on your KALs realling appreciate your efforts.


AMEN!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch

DanaKay said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is appropriate for me to thank Dee for the fantastic patterns and support. I have said it before but you have opened up a whole new world of knitting to me. I was getting bored with the projects that I have traditionally done and my family don't want hand knitted 'stuff' so this has been a god send to keep the spark going. It has saved me from the boredom of yet another jumper or scarf or afghan. Now I knit those things as a holiday from lace when I want something mindless and easy and I'm not feeling like I want a challenge. So dear Dee, keep the patterns coming and be aware that we all here on your KALs realling appreciate your efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLutely....
> 
> AMEN!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## jacobb

BTW, Dee, I'm just curious. When you start a new design, do you knit it first, sketch it first, or what? I have several friends who are needlework designers and each does it differently. I'm always fascinated by how the creative process works for different folks.


----------



## kac47874

Holy cow! There's some beautiful work for ya!

Kathy


----------



## umozabeads

I just want to say that there are some very nice people on this planet. A couple of days ago I was attacked and my knitting bag with my Aston and Alexandra and all of my wonderful dear knitting supplies were stolen. They also stole over $850 worth of medicines. I was on the phone with Kaiser all morning trying to see if I could get my medicines replaced because I can't afford to pay for them again. The girl at membership services called the head of the pharmacy and he said no! I was devastated and decided to call my doctor. He was upset and said give him a little time and he would get back to me. He just called; he contacted the lead doctor here and he said YES! He over rode what the pharmacist had said and to top it off Kaiser is going to pay to get me a new rolling walker as mine was damaged when the woman punched me and I fell over it. I lost almost two teeth and I lost all of my knitting needles. But I got my meds back and a new walker. I live on a very limited budget so it is going to take me a while to save to get new stuff to do my Ashton and Alexandra again. So please don't go anywhere! I need your encouragement and absolutely beautiful pictures to keep me going. I will catch up and I will WIN! YAY KP!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

umozabeads said:


> I just want to say that there are some very nice people on this planet. A couple of days ago I was attacked and my knitting bag with my Aston and Alexandra and all of my wonderful dear knitting supplies were stolen. They also stole over $850 worth of medicines. I was on the phone with Kaiser all morning trying to see if I could get my medicines replaced because I can't afford to pay for them again. The girl at membership services called the head of the pharmacy and he said no! I was devastated and decided to call my doctor. He was upset and said give him a little time and he would get back to me. He just called; he contacted the lead doctor here and he said YES! He over rode what the pharmacist had said and to top it off Kaiser is going to pay to get me a new rolling walker as mine was damaged when the woman punched me and I fell over it. I lost almost two teeth and I lost all of my knitting needles. But I got my meds back and a new walker. I live on a very limited budget so it is going to take me a while to save to get new stuff to do my Ashton and Alexandra again. So please don't go anywhere! I need your encouragement and absolutely beautiful pictures to keep me going. I will catch up and I will WIN! YAY KP!


OMG, you poor thing. I have tears in my eyes reading about what has happened to you. There are people in this world who really are a waste of space and your attacker is one of them. How dare they attack anyone let alone a defenceless person. Coward!!!

And how brave you are. Very glad that you can be helped out with your medicine and your walker. I commisserate with you about your knitting but at least you are still in one piece, sort of.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

sunnybutterfly said:


> I think it is appropriate for me to thank Dee for the fantastic patterns and support. I have said it before but you have opened up a whole new world of knitting to me. I was getting bored with the projects that I have traditionally done and my family don't want hand knitted 'stuff' so this has been a god send to keep the spark going. It has saved me from the boredom of yet another jumper or scarf or afghan. Now I knit those things as a holiday from lace when I want something mindless and easy and I'm not feeling like I want a challenge. So dear Dee, keep the patterns coming and be aware that we all here on your KALs realling appreciate your efforts.


I totally agree. Dee has opened a whole new door for me.
Shirley


----------



## -knitter

sunnybutterfly said:


> Finished and blocked my Alexandra Shawl. I hope the pics turn out ok, I don't do this often. I used Tosh Merino Light in the Warm Mushroom shade. I love the neutral colour as it will go with a lot of the clothes I have.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## -knitter

Squirrely Shirley said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is appropriate for me to thank Dee for the fantastic patterns and support. I have said it before but you have opened up a whole new world of knitting to me. I was getting bored with the projects that I have traditionally done and my family don't want hand knitted 'stuff' so this has been a god send to keep the spark going. It has saved me from the boredom of yet another jumper or scarf or afghan. Now I knit those things as a holiday from lace when I want something mindless and easy and I'm not feeling like I want a challenge. So dear Dee, keep the patterns coming and be aware that we all here on your KALs realling appreciate your efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. Dee has opened a whole new door for me.
> Shirley
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter

knitgirl389 said:


> jan you shawl is so beautiful! your knitting is so even. and your color choice is perfect!


I agree! Beautiful!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments on the shawls I have knitted. I live alone so I get no feedback, and Cosmo the Cat doesn't count. Not really.


----------



## Dreamfli

Anyone have ideas about yarn that doesn't have wool in it? I am allergic but want to make the shawl.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Are you allergic to alpaca? there are some lovely blends of alpaca and silk, or silk alone. Both are pricey but it is worth the extra for the finish you get.


----------



## Dreamfli

I don't know about alpaca, have never tried it.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

Dreamfli, I live in Southern California and it's too warm here for wool so I am making mine in a cotton/bamboo blend.


----------



## stevieland

yo k2tog in CA said:


> Dreamfli, I live in Southern California and it's too warm here for wool so I am making mine in a cotton/bamboo blend.


Your avatar!!!! The cutest! Is it your dog?


----------



## Lucille103

sharonbartsch said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has knitted this shawl so far, and who is knitting it now.... thanks for purchasing the pattern and being a part of the KAL.
> 
> It is utterly thrilling to see these lovely versions of the design. There are really no words for how rewarding it is. When I started designing about a year or so ago, I would have never guessed in a million years how it all would have turned out, thanks in large part to you all on this site.
> 
> I need an icon for a huge group hug.
> 
> 
> 
> oh Gosh....that started to sound like a "THATS ALL FOLKS.....Seeya later!!!!......
> 
> Please dont stop your wise and encouraging words....all of you...I have just started all over again....I think I will have knitted about six of the Alex shawlettes in total stitch numbers but in the end I WILL SUCCEED....
> 
> just please dont say goodbye and ooroo just yet...xxxx
Click to expand...

LOL are you starting to get separation anxiety a little early? LOL and all i can say is that i knitted the Ashton about 3 times with all the frogging i had to do! but i really tinked it = much patience ! and yes you will succeed


----------



## Lucille103

sunnybutterfly said:


> Are you allergic to alpaca? there are some lovely blends of alpaca and silk, or silk alone. Both are pricey but it is worth the extra for the finish you get.


Oh i am using alpaca for the Alexandra and its a dream to knit with


----------



## jan1ce

Thank you to everyone who commented on my shawl, it was a dream to knit. Thanks must go to Dee for designing these amazing pieces of art. I am patiently awaiting her next masterpiece (Hint, hint LOL)

Will be offline from tomorrow for abouta week as my laptop has developed a fault (probably from using it too much).

Will try and get back as soon as possible, I've got withdrawal symptons already!!

Jan


----------



## Marianne818

umozabeads, so glad you are okay after this ordeal!! I have found that there are a lot of wonderful people in this world, just the ones not so wonderful get more attention than they deserve!!!! 
I had made such a great start on the Alex, had to leave the house for a bit, came home to my yarn in a mess and my work all chewed up. Seems roomie showed it to a friend and left it out, they left and the dog had a blast. Last night I started over, I am proud to say I'm on row 27 of the first chart, stitches are right so far,( I have a life line back to this one). Leaving Thursday to stay with my son for a few days, he's too weak to be on his own and everyone works, friends will be checking on him (he's a volunteer fireman) so he should be okay till I can get there. Not sure how much I'll be able to knit (or concentrate) on Alex, but I'm sure not leaving it here, :lol: So glad I had ordered extra yarn, roomie purchased a new circular to replace the chewed up one :wink: 
All the shawls are so beautiful, I wish I had picked a brighter color, but for the next one I will!! (note that I am confident to make a "next") 
Dee you are the BEST!!! All the Shawlettes are the BEST!!! Thanks to all for your posts, I get a lot of my questions answered without even asking :wink: 
Marianne


----------



## Bethknits79

umozabeads said:


> I just want to say that there are some very nice people on this planet. A couple of days ago I was attacked and my knitting bag with my Aston and Alexandra and all of my wonderful dear knitting supplies were stolen. They also stole over $850 worth of medicines. I was on the phone with Kaiser all morning trying to see if I could get my medicines replaced because I can't afford to pay for them again. The girl at membership services called the head of the pharmacy and he said no! I was devastated and decided to call my doctor. He was upset and said give him a little time and he would get back to me. He just called; he contacted the lead doctor here and he said YES! He over rode what the pharmacist had said and to top it off Kaiser is going to pay to get me a new rolling walker as mine was damaged when the woman punched me and I fell over it. I lost almost two teeth and I lost all of my knitting needles. But I got my meds back and a new walker. I live on a very limited budget so it is going to take me a while to save to get new stuff to do my Ashton and Alexandra again. So please don't go anywhere! I need your encouragement and absolutely beautiful pictures to keep me going. I will catch up and I will WIN! YAY KP!


Oh my goodness!! So glad you are okay! I hope the police catch whoever did that to you. I am so happy that you were able to get your medication and walker replaced.


----------



## britgirl

umozabeads said:


> I just want to say that there are some very nice people on this planet. A couple of days ago I was attacked and my knitting bag with my Aston and Alexandra and all of my wonderful dear knitting supplies were stolen. They also stole over $850 worth of medicines. I was on the phone with Kaiser all morning trying to see if I could get my medicines replaced because I can't afford to pay for them again. The girl at membership services called the head of the pharmacy and he said no! I was devastated and decided to call my doctor. He was upset and said give him a little time and he would get back to me. He just called; he contacted the lead doctor here and he said YES! He over rode what the pharmacist had said and to top it off Kaiser is going to pay to get me a new rolling walker as mine was damaged when the woman punched me and I fell over it. I lost almost two teeth and I lost all of my knitting needles. But I got my meds back and a new walker. I live on a very limited budget so it is going to take me a while to save to get new stuff to do my Ashton and Alexandra again. So please don't go anywhere! I need your encouragement and absolutely beautiful pictures to keep me going. I will catch up and I will WIN! YAY KP!


Was sorry to hear about this. I am glad that you are okay and that your doctor was able to intercede for you and help you get your medicines replaced and a new walker. It is a shame too that you lost all your knitting stuff.
Sue


----------



## MEknitter

umozabeads - I'm glad you're OK. That's so scary and such a personal violation. It's a good thing there are some really good people around you.

Dee - I didn't make the Ashton, so when I started the Alex and some people said they're now so comfortable with lace charts that they don't like to knit lace from a written-out pattern, I thought they were crazy! It just looked so daunting! Now I have to say that I've joined the crazies :-D Crazy about knitting lace from a chart, that is! Thank you for providing us an opportunity to learn and be successful! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

Umozabeads, it might be too late, but a look into nearby trash cans and dumpsters might turn up your bag and knitting, if there's anybody who could do that searching for you. I know that thieves get rid of the parts they don't want - they would look a little strange with a knitting bag, you know? I hope you're really over your scare.


----------



## Debiknit

When pinning out the shawl to block how can you tell if you are over stretching it. I put the blocking wires thru the top neck part fine. Then I pin the point, then either pin or use the wires and then pin the sides and adjust the point if it looks like it needs it. I am stretching it pretty hard then pinning. Since I used the wrong sized needles (7s instead of 5s) I know it will look different from the others you have done. Don't know how to post pictures yet. Any advice?


----------



## umozabeads

Thank you to everyone! Just looked in the mirror at the one totally missing and the other half of a tooth that I now have in front of my mouth. Ummm... interesting look! I now look like both of my great grandsons! hehehe


----------



## EqLady

Sounds like you are doing OK. Dee is an "aggressive" blocker, I think, and I was that way too on Ashton. The reason for using a larger needle in binding off is to be able to pull the points way out. Once it is dry and unpinned, it will pull back up a little. As to pictures, I place the picture on my PC desktop. You'll see under the reply box, or quick reply box, "File/picture attachments." Click on Browse; you will get a dialogue box of locations - find desktop near the top, click on that, then doubleclick on the picture you want to attach. It will take quite a few seconds to attach, just be patient. When the location shows up, hit send.


----------



## Debiknit

Thank you EqLady. The needle change was by accident. I had bound the Ashton off with size 7's and forgot to change needles when I started the Alexandra. I know with the avatar picture I had to get DH to use his computer as mine would not do it. So will try and see if I can't get pictures on here. Thanks again.


----------



## DanaKay

UGH! My laptop died! I took it to the shop yesterday because it wasn't working right and refusing to boot up at times. Of course when I got it there, it decided to work. Left it to be checked over and got the call earlier today, the mother board bought the farm so to speak!
Thank goodness for an external hard drive back up and being able to remove all the files from the laptop to it!
For the time being I will be using this old slow desk computer.
Guess I had better stop knitting and work on my taxes to see if my return will support the purchase of a new laptop. That would be lovely! Not exactly what I thought I'd use a return on, but sometimes we are forced to change up our priorities, kissing my yarn and knitting supplies budget goodbye! :-(


----------



## umozabeads

awwwwwww! Things will work themselves out!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Lucille103 said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you allergic to alpaca? there are some lovely blends of alpaca and silk, or silk alone. Both are pricey but it is worth the extra for the finish you get.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i am using alpaca for the Alexandra and its a dream to knit with
Click to expand...

I agree, it is beautiful. I used it on Elizabeth and Wilshire and would recommend it for softness.


----------



## Silverowl

HELP!!! I must have had mind block, how do you do the increases on chart 6, I have read it several times and still dont understand.


----------



## marilynnej

Silverowl said:


> HELP!!! I must have had mind block, how do you do the increases on chart 6, I have read it several times and still dont understand.


Not quite sure what you mean Silverowl. You just follow the chart row by row and it works out on its own


----------



## stevieland

Silverowl said:


> HELP!!! I must have had mind block, how do you do the increases on chart 6, I have read it several times and still dont understand.


I have the directions written out on the legend, but if that isn't working for you, go to knittinghelp.com or you tube and search under "make 1 right" and "make 1 left."

Hope that helps!


----------



## kac47874

umozabeads said:


> I just want to say that there are some very nice people on this planet. A couple of days ago I was attacked and my knitting bag with my Aston and Alexandra and all of my wonderful dear knitting supplies were stolen. They also stole over $850 worth of medicines. I was on the phone with Kaiser all morning trying to see if I could get my medicines replaced because I can't afford to pay for them again. The girl at membership services called the head of the pharmacy and he said no! I was devastated and decided to call my doctor. He was upset and said give him a little time and he would get back to me. He just called; he contacted the lead doctor here and he said YES! He over rode what the pharmacist had said and to top it off Kaiser is going to pay to get me a new rolling walker as mine was damaged when the woman punched me and I fell over it. I lost almost two teeth and I lost all of my knitting needles. But I got my meds back and a new walker. I live on a very limited budget so it is going to take me a while to save to get new stuff to do my Ashton and Alexandra again. So please don't go anywhere! I need your encouragement and absolutely beautiful pictures to keep me going. I will catch up and I will WIN! YAY KP!


I am so sorry! Glad you could get your meds and walker. I'll check my spinning stash and see if I can come up with anything to assist you. Bless you, they say everything happens for a reason, but sometimes it's difficult to see what the reasoning can be. PM me and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## -knitter

Just a YIPPEE! for me! I finished the second repeat of Chart 3 today! On to Chart 4!


----------



## umozabeads

knitter, WTG!


----------



## -knitter

umozabeads said:


> knitter, WTG!


----------



## stevieland

jacobb said:


> BTW, Dee, I'm just curious. When you start a new design, do you knit it first, sketch it first, or what? I have several friends who are needlework designers and each does it differently. I'm always fascinated by how the creative process works for different folks.


I could come up with some classy sounding design process, but that would be lying.  This is what really happens:

First, as I drive around back and forth to work 45 min each way, for about two weeks, I start picturing the pattern in my head. In the evening as I watch tv, I surround myself with knitting with stitch dictionaries and patterns and the like to get inspired.

Then, I start putting my ideas directly into a big chart of the whole shawl in Excel. I usually end up with about 20 drafts! I have a process where I color and manipulate the design to get a good idea of how the geometry of the design is going to work out. Then I move little dots around for a few more weeks until they look right to me, and then start swatching, and swatching and more swatching.

This is when I get a little (lots actually) nuts and start emailing our Nanciann every day complaining that I can't make the design work out right, and that I'm pretty sure I just got lucky with my previous designs and that this one is going to be awful.  Then she reassures me over and over like the saint that she is that is it all going to work out fine. (I need an icon with a halo here!)

Then I swatch more, move more dots around, get really stressed out and then one day I smack my head and say "that's the one, yeah! that's it!!!"

And then I knit the whole thing, ripping back 100s of stitches as necessary (just like you all do, in solidarity). And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Dreamfli

I got my pattern, now I have a great reason to go yarn shopping. I may have to resort to eBay or an online yarn store. I can't seem to find a LYS here.


----------



## thegrape

Alexandra is off the needles and ready to be blocked tonight after work!


----------



## knitgirl389

Dreamfli said:


> I got my pattern, now I have a great reason to go yarn shopping. I may have to resort to eBay or an online yarn store. I can't seem to find a LYS here.


unwind the yarn
148 miracle strip pkway
ft walton beach

needle delights
1813 creighton rd
pensacola

kings sewing and knitting ctr
2633 creighton rd
pensacola


----------



## SandyC

stevieland said:


> jacobb said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Dee, I'm just curious. When you start a new design, do you knit it first, sketch it first, or what? I have several friends who are needlework designers and each does it differently. I'm always fascinated by how the creative process works for different folks.
> 
> 
> 
> I could come up with some classy sounding design process, but that would be lying.  This is what really happens:
> 
> First, as I drive around back and forth to work 45 min each way, for about two weeks, I start picturing the pattern in my head. In the evening as I watch tv, I surround myself with knitting with stitch dictionaries and patterns and the like to get inspired.
> 
> Then, I start putting my ideas directly into a big chart of the whole shawl in Excel. I usually end up with about 20 drafts! I have a process where I color and manipulate the design to get a good idea of how the geometry of the design is going to work out. Then I move little dots around for a few more weeks until they look right to me, and then start swatching, and swatching and more swatching.
> 
> This is when I get a little (lots actually) nuts and start emailing our Nanciann every day complaining that I can't make the design work out right, and that I'm pretty sure I just got lucky with my previous designs and that this one is going to be awful.  Then she reassures me over and over like the saint that she is that is it all going to work out fine. (I need an icon with a halo here!)
> 
> Then I swatch more, move more dots around, get really stressed out and then one day I smack my head and say "that's the one, yeah! that's it!!!"
> 
> And then I knit the whole thing, ripping back 100s of stitches as necessary (just like you all do, in solidarity). And the rest, as they say, is history.
Click to expand...

This is certainly a God given talent. As I understand you have only been knitting for about 5 years, It has amazed me right along that you are so knowledgeable about everything to do with knitting having only been knitting that amount of time. You are a wonder and with all the designing you do, hold down a job too.


----------



## mzmom1

stevieland said:


> I want to thank everyone who has knitted this shawl so far, and who is knitting it now.... thanks for purchasing the pattern and being a part of the KAL.
> 
> It is utterly thrilling to see these lovely versions of the design. There are really no words for how rewarding it is. When I started designing about a year or so ago, I would have never guessed in a million years how it all would have turned out, thanks in large part to you all on this site.
> 
> I need an icon for a huge group hug.


Here's a hug! >--:-D--<
Dee, please consider publishing a book of your beautiful shawl patterns and lace knitting tips. I know I for one would buy it! If you made it paperback with comb binding so it would fold back, and put in a page for notes after each pattern...golly, I want one!


----------



## AlderRose

stevieland said:


> jacobb said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Dee, I'm just curious. When you start a new design, do you knit it first, sketch it first, or what? I have several friends who are needlework designers and each does it differently. I'm always fascinated by how the creative process works for different folks.
> 
> 
> 
> I could come up with some classy sounding design process, but that would be lying.  This is what really happens:
> 
> First, as I drive around back and forth to work 45 min each way, for about two weeks, I start picturing the pattern in my head. In the evening as I watch tv, I surround myself with knitting with stitch dictionaries and patterns and the like to get inspired.
> 
> Then, I start putting my ideas directly into a big chart of the whole shawl in Excel. I usually end up with about 20 drafts! I have a process where I color and manipulate the design to get a good idea of how the geometry of the design is going to work out. Then I move little dots around for a few more weeks until they look right to me, and then start swatching, and swatching and more swatching.
> 
> This is when I get a little (lots actually) nuts and start emailing our Nanciann every day complaining that I can't make the design work out right, and that I'm pretty sure I just got lucky with my previous designs and that this one is going to be awful.  Then she reassures me over and over like the saint that she is that is it all going to work out fine. (I need an icon with a halo here!)
> 
> Then I swatch more, move more dots around, get really stressed out and then one day I smack my head and say "that's the one, yeah! that's it!!!"
> 
> And then I knit the whole thing, ripping back 100s of stitches as necessary (just like you all do, in solidarity). And the rest, as they say, is history.
Click to expand...

It is a very special blessing when a knitter has such creativity, patience, gumption and salesmanship... and communication skills and ability to work with modern technology. Leave out just one of those skills and we wouldn't be having these KALs or the resulting shawls. It also sounds like you might be an expert on the most froggable yarns.

Thank you Nanciann for not letting her give up.


----------



## thegrape

I've wondered that too Dee, if you have ever considered publishing a book with your patterns? I would so buy one!


----------



## YarnLady

Dee,

If you ever decided to publish a book with your pattens, I would purchase one, too. I also think a DVD would be great. You have tremendous talent!!

Yarnlady


----------



## stevieland

Hey ladies, thanks for the votes of confidence!!

I have considered doing a book, but I just don't have time right now. It is all that I can do to keep up with my internet activities and then trying to get new designs/patterns out (and right now I am about a month or two behind according to the schedule I've set for myself). So the idea is there, but it will be a couple of years at least before I can take on that extra work load. 

And Pacific Rose, you are so sweet, and right about my expertise with froggable yarns!! Yesterday, I reknit the same 10 rows three times, once due to a design change, and then twice due to my not following my own excellent advice to you guys and failing to read my knitting. Over 300 st in lace weight yarn to take off #3 needles and put back 3x. 

What stopped me from throwing the thing across the room with some choice words was thinking about what I say to you guys (frogging is free knitting, blah blah blah) and realized that if I could dish it out, I better be able to take it!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

mzmom1 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has knitted this shawl so far, and who is knitting it now.... thanks for purchasing the pattern and being a part of the KAL.
> 
> It is utterly thrilling to see these lovely versions of the design. There are really no words for how rewarding it is. When I started designing about a year or so ago, I would have never guessed in a million years how it all would have turned out, thanks in large part to you all on this site.
> 
> I need an icon for a huge group hug.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hug! >--:-D--<
> Dee, please consider publishing a book of your beautiful shawl patterns and lace knitting tips. I know I for one would buy it! If you made it paperbIack with comb binding so it would fold back, and put in a page for notes after each pattern...golly, I want one!
Click to expand...

Dee, I'm in wholehearted agreement with mzmom1. That format would be perfect! When you get around to it... I'll buy one! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:
(Notice I say, "when", not "if"?)


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has knitted this shawl so far, and who is knitting it now.... thanks for purchasing the pattern and being a part of the KAL.
> 
> It is utterly thrilling to see these lovely versions of the design. There are really no words for how rewarding it is. When I started designing about a year or so ago, I would have never guessed in a million years how it all would have turned out, thanks in large part to you all on this site.
> 
> I need an icon for a huge group hug.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hug! >--:-D--<
> Dee, please consider publishing a book of your beautiful shawl patterns and lace knitting tips. I know I for one would buy it! If you made it paperbIack with comb binding so it would fold back, and put in a page for notes after each pattern...golly, I want one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, I'm in wholehearted agreement with mzmom1. That format would be perfect! When you get around to it... I'll buy one! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:
> (Notice I say, "when", not "if"?)
Click to expand...

I think we could even ask the designer/author for an autographed copy? What do you think? Could we be that brazen? :twisted:


----------



## Sandiego

Yes, Ma'am!!!! I would buy a book Dee, and I would be brazen enough to ask for an autograph, please............ ;0)


----------



## umozabeads

In reference to your design process, all I can say is WOW! I design beaded tapestries on occasion and it literally drives me nuts because I can't draw to save my life and I am not that tech savvy with Excel. So I stitch beads, look at them and hate what I did and then cut it apart. I have done this so many times that the beads now tell me when they need cutting! LOL. I am not fortunate enough to have a Nanicann; so I just cut and bear it! I usually decide on a design around month four and start beading. My tapestries have taken up to over 2500 hours to complete, but they have been worth it! Thank you so much for your time and patience with all of us! I have grown so much as a knitter because of you and you have even influenced my beading! Knit On!


----------



## marilynnej

Today is the day that I finally gaot around to posting my pictures. I finished my full size Alexandra last tuesday. Blocked her Wednesday and have been wearing it ever since!

Malabrigo Arroyo superwash merino wool. 
Size 5 needles
73" X 33"


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

marilynnej said:


> Today is the day that I finally gaot around to posting my pictures. I finished my full size Alexandra last tuesday. Blocked her Wednesday and have been wearing it ever since!
> 
> Malabrigo Arroyo superwash merino wool.
> Size 5 needles
> 73" X 33"


This is just beautiful. I especially love the color. Fantastic knitting and blocking. Wear with pride.
Shirley


----------



## -knitter

Beautiful shawl - well done!


----------



## nanciann

marilynnej said:


> Today is the day that I finally gaot around to posting my pictures. I finished my full size Alexandra last tuesday. Blocked her Wednesday and have been wearing it ever since!
> 
> Malabrigo Arroyo superwash merino wool.
> Size 5 needles
> 73" X 33"


Oh that is so beautiful. It looks just wonderful. Hope you enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## stevieland

marilynnej said:


> Today is the day that I finally gaot around to posting my pictures. I finished my full size Alexandra last tuesday. Blocked her Wednesday and have been wearing it ever since!
> 
> Malabrigo Arroyo superwash merino wool.
> Size 5 needles
> 73" X 33"


What a color! Your work is truly exquisite, both the knitting and blocking. That color really shows off the pattern to its best advantage. And you look so nice wearing the shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl

That is a lovely shawl.


----------



## AlderRose

marilynnej, 
Congratulations. Your Alexandra is beautiful. That yellow bush (is it Forsythia?) sure shows off the design.


----------



## Quitnknit

marilynnej -Just gorgeous!


----------



## Sandiego

Marilynnej,

Lovely shawl! Perfect knitting!!!! Congratulations on a beautiful job!!! ;0)


----------



## YarnLady

Marilynnej,

Your shawl is beautiful!! You look terrific wearing it...I like the color green that you used. I can't wait to finish mine....

Yarnlady


----------



## knitgirl389

your shawl is perfect! perfect knitting perfect color perfect blocking....I love it and need one in that color! LOL!


----------



## CathyAnn

You did a beautiful job on that shawl -- knitting and blocking. It's gorgeous!


----------



## moherlyle

umozabeads said:


> In reference to your design process, all I can say is WOW! I design beaded tapestries on occasion and it literally drives me nuts because I can't draw to save my life and I am not that tech savvy with Excel. So I stitch beads, look at them and hate what I did and then cut it apart. I have done this so many times that the beads now tell me when they need cutting! LOL. I am not fortunate enough to have a Nanicann; so I just cut and bear it! I usually decide on a design around month four and start beading. My tapestries have taken up to over 2500 hours to complete, but they have been worth it! Thank you so much for your time and patience with all of us! I have grown so much as a knitter because of you and you have even influenced my beading! Knit On!


Will you show us one of your tapestries? Please? Pretty please with whipped cream and a cherry on top?


----------



## britgirl

Marilynnej,
You did a beautiful job on the shawl. Love the colour.
Sue


----------



## BlueButterfly

Very nice work and a nice colour of green. Wish I could wear green.



marilynnej said:


> Today is the day that I finally gaot around to posting my pictures. I finished my full size Alexandra last tuesday. Blocked her Wednesday and have been wearing it ever since!
> 
> Malabrigo Arroyo superwash merino wool.
> Size 5 needles
> 73" X 33"


----------



## umozabeads

I only have my Nefretiti bag as all the others have been sold; I will get my son to take pictures of it and then post it.


----------



## umozabeads

And, Marilynne, absolutely beautiful knitting!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

knitgirl389 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my pattern, now I have a great reason to go yarn shopping. I may have to resort to eBay or an online yarn store. I can't seem to find a LYS here.
> 
> 
> 
> unwind the yarn
> 148 miracle strip pkway
> ft walton beach
> 
> needle delights
> 1813 creighton rd. Closed 10-16-11
> pensacola
> 
> kings sewing and knitting ctr
> 2633 creighton rd
> pensacola
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamfli

Going to have to wait till next week now. I think I have enought thread left from my white Ashton to at least get a good start with this one. I also probably have enough orange to make the shawlette. I got to row 24 laid the needles down on my desk while answering the phone. Cat jumped up and ended up with a mess so I frogged and going to start again.


----------



## kac47874

Dreamfli said:


> I got my pattern, now I have a great reason to go yarn shopping. I may have to resort to eBay or an online yarn store. I can't seem to find a LYS here.


Love the Madeline Tosh and the Black Sheep Woolworks stuff if your looking for shopping tips!

Kathy


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> Going to have to wait till next week now. I think I have enought thread left from my white Ashton to at least get a good start with this one. I also probably have enough orange to make the shawlette. I got to row 24 laid the needles down on my desk while answering the phone. Cat jumped up and ended up with a mess so I frogged and going to start again.


I took my almost completed Alex to knit on while waiting for a new muffler to be put on my car. The shop has a bird dog for a mascot. She came over and sniffed my jeans, then the book I have my pattern in. She acted like she wanted to dive into the shawl itself, but when her nose found my ball of yarn.... Fortunately, I grabbed it faster than she could. Can't you just see me chasing a dog all around a car parts shop, with yarn all over everywhere? She wandered off looking for something else to occupy her mind, but came back several more times... each time eying my ball of yarn.


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to wait till next week now. I think I have enought thread left from my white Ashton to at least get a good start with this one. I also probably have enough orange to make the shawlette. I got to row 24 laid the needles down on my desk while answering the phone. Cat jumped up and ended up with a mess so I frogged and going to start again.
> 
> 
> 
> I took my almost completed Alex to knit on while waiting for a new muffler to be put on my car. The shop has a bird dog for a mascot. She came over and sniffed my jeans, then the book I have my pattern in. She acted like she wanted to dive into the shawl itself, but when her nose found my ball of yarn.... Fortunately, I grabbed it faster than she could. Can't you just see me chasing a dog all around a car parts shop, with yarn all over everywhere? She wandered off looking for something else to occupy her mind, but came back several more times... each time eying my ball of yarn.
Click to expand...

Oh that is so funny....Good for you keeping your cool. The color must have looked a bird to her.


----------



## vlvanslyke

The little engine that could (thats me)
I think I can............frogging
I think I can............ok frogging again but this time I color coded charts
I think I can ...........OMG tinking now
I CAN I'm here I did it. Yes i am only to chart 3 but the process of getting there was such a great opportunity for learning and adding new techniques to my knitting that I am so loving this. 

Thank you Dee for being the great teacher, designer, and motivator that you are.

Gota go back now just wanted to take a moment to let you know I'm coming along and having a great time. HAPPY STITCHES GUYS!


----------



## vlvanslyke

Your shawl is beautiful.


----------



## DanaKay

Marilynne, very nice knit on your shawl! Just Lovely!

I am now down to using my iPhone, as today I was trying to change something on desktop computer n messed it up! I'll have to run it to the shop tomorrow!
The fun just never stops! :lol:


----------



## agnescr

just beautiful


----------



## thegrape

Marilynnej, All I can say is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MEknitter

marilynnej - That's a gorgeous shawl and I love the color - looks like Spring to me!


----------



## Debiknit

When I measure the Alexandra, I'm pretty sure I measure across the neck. Then do I measure down the center or along one side from point to bottom tip?


----------



## Germangirl

What a beautiful color! 
I also should go for this pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## SandyC

nanciann said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to wait till next week now. I think I have enought thread left from my white Ashton to at least get a good start with this one. I also probably have enough orange to make the shawlette. I got to row 24 laid the needles down on my desk while answering the phone. Cat jumped up and ended up with a mess so I frogged and going to start again.
> 
> 
> 
> I took my almost completed Alex to knit on while waiting for a new muffler to be put on my car. The shop has a bird dog for a mascot. She came over and sniffed my jeans, then the book I have my pattern in. She acted like she wanted to dive into the shawl itself, but when her nose found my ball of yarn.... Fortunately, I grabbed it faster than she could. Can't you just see me chasing a dog all around a car parts shop, with yarn all over everywhere? She wandered off looking for something else to occupy her mind, but came back several more times... each time eying my ball of yarn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that is so funny....Good for you keeping your cool. The color must have looked a bird to her.
Click to expand...

I can just see that on a Sat. morning cartoon! The thought of you chasing the dog around and all tangled up in yards of yarn........too funny!


----------



## Toby

I need help.

I decided to do an extra repeat of chart 3 (3x total) on my Alexandra shawl and all seemed well. When I did the first row of chart 5, the pattern lined up on the right side of the shawl, but the pattern was off on the left side

Did I do something wrong on that side? I check my stitches as I go, and the knitting seemed right as I knitted - the stitches were correct in number and matched the chart, so I don't know why the pattern on chart 5 on the left side of the shawl didn't line up with the stitches from chart 4.

I've frogged back to row 19 on the 2nd repeat of chart 3 and would really like to do a 3rd repeat, but I don't want to end up with the same result.

Any guesses, suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Right now I'm almost ready to quit and do something else!


----------



## AlderRose

Toby,
Could it be something to do with the number of stitches that get increased as you knit that extra repeat of Chart 3. I think you would have to have enough added stitches to make 1 or 2 more pattern repeats so that the charts match up. 

Hang in there. Don't give up. Dee should be along soon and get you going in the right direction.


----------



## Toby

Pacific Rose said:


> Toby,
> Could it be something to do with the number of stitches that get increased as you knit that extra repeat of Chart 3. I think you would have to have enough added stitches to make 1 or 2 more pattern repeats so that the charts match up.
> 
> Hang in there. Don't give up. Dee should be along soon and get you going in the right direction.


Thanks, Pacific Rose. I thought at first that by doing the extra repeat, it might change what happened at/after the middle stitch, but didn't have the energy or clearheadedness to try to figure out if that was it. I really couldn't imagine, tho, that Dee would make a pattern that would need an adjustment , if doing an extra repeat, without explaining that. I'm sure it was something I did wrong, but right now can't figure out what it was.

Anyway, thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## stevieland

Toby said:


> I need help.
> 
> I decided to do an extra repeat of chart 3 (3x total) on my Alexandra shawl and all seemed well. When I did the first row of chart 5, the pattern lined up on the right side of the shawl, but the pattern was off on the left side
> 
> Did I do something wrong on that side? I check my stitches as I go, and the knitting seemed right as I knitted - the stitches were correct in number and matched the chart, so I don't know why the pattern on chart 5 on the left side of the shawl didn't line up with the stitches from chart 4.
> 
> I've frogged back to row 19 on the 2nd repeat of chart 3 and would really like to do a 3rd repeat, but I don't want to end up with the same result.
> 
> Any guesses, suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Right now I'm almost ready to quit and do something else!


Hi. Increasing the size by doing add'l chart 3 repeats is fine. Sunset did that with her most recent version of the shawl. That is the good news.

Also good news is that one half of your shawl lines up, but the bad news is that therefore there has to be something amiss with the other side. Would you like to post some pictures? Otherwise, all I can tell you is that you've got to look at the bad side very carefully, check what you did on chart 4, making sure all the YOs line up where they are supposed to and if so, then check all your chart stitches against the knitting on the first row/s of chart 5 on that side.

If it makes you feel any better, I have spent the last two days, hours and hours each day, reknitting the same 15 rows (of over 300 st each) or so. I posted this yesterday, but I knit them again last night, didn't like they way the design looked, and ripped them out again, put them back on the needles for the fifth!!!! time, all those teeny lace weight stitches, and will proceed again today. So keep at it.... I spent well over an two hours trying to find a mistake on Tues. in dark green yarn.... I am at my wits end almost.... I might be the one needing a pep talk soon!!!!

So let's not quit together and stick with it!!! I need a frogging partner!!!


----------



## Toby

Thanks, Dee. A problem with your pattern?? Or a problem with my knitting?? Not a hard question to answer!

I marvel at your efforts and perseverance. My discouragement at going on makes me feel like a wimp in comparison.

I'm going to once again check the stitches on the left side of the shawl. If they seem correct, I'll finish row 19 as the 3rd repeat of chart 3 and forge ahead.

No promises, tho, if my chart 5 still is amiss. You all may hear the shriek and see the chunks of hair flying in the air. Maybe the birds will be happy, even if I'm not (good nest building material)!

Onward.


----------



## stevieland

Toby said:


> Thanks, Dee. A problem with your pattern?? Or a problem with my knitting?? Not a hard question to answer!
> 
> I marvel at your efforts and perseverance. My discouragement at going on makes me feel like a wimp in comparison.
> 
> I'm going to once again check the stitches on the left side of the shawl. If they seem correct, I'll finish row 19 as the 3rd repeat of chart 3 and forge ahead.
> 
> No promises, tho, if my chart 5 still is amiss. You all may hear the shriek and see the chunks of hair flying in the air. Maybe the birds will be happy, even if I'm not (good nest building material)!
> 
> Onward.


You are doing chart 4 after chart 3 before chart 5, right? I I just didn't see mention of it in this post.

You are not a wimp. You just don't have as much practise as I do at ripping out stitches. It used to be a lot more frustrating and painful for me, but like anything else, you get used to it.... sort of like the aches and pains of getting older!

And I also try to think like this: If ripping out hours of knitting work is the worst thing that happens to me today, then I have to count my blessings. It's not easy sometimes (like today), and I have not always been known as a person who sees the glass half full, but I try to readjust my thinking in that way.


----------



## CathyAnn

Debiknit said:


> When I measure the Alexandra, I'm pretty sure I measure across the neck. Then do I measure down the center or along one side from point to bottom tip?


You measure across the neck and down the center to the point.


----------



## marilynnej

Dee, I'm in wholehearted agreement with mzmom1. That format would be perfect! When you get around to it... I'll buy one! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:
(Notice I say, "when", not "if"?) [/quote]

Ditto!!!!


----------



## marilynnej

Thank you for your kind words. Now I am waiting again for Dee's next pattern (hint hint). I think I just might try doing the Wilshire in the mean time. I never thought that I would get addicted to knitting lace shawls but, Dee's instructions and designs are absolutely awesome!


----------



## sharonbartsch

This morning I have an empty house....so .... time to knit some lace....EEEEP


----------



## seamus

Hi shawlettes, I am do enjoying looking at all the fab shawls you have made, while I am sitting in a hospital bed . Have broken my left arm and I am wondering when I can get back home to join you all with starting my shawl. I also have to have a knee replacement op as soon as my arm .is healed.. I dont have to worry about frogging any more. When knee is done I will be able to frog all i want and be happy doing It.. All off your shawls are fabulous. Great. Colors and workmanship.. I am glad I don.t have to choose a winner,


----------



## Dreamfli

I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.


----------



## umozabeads

First of Shawlettes, We have made it to page 100! Yay!!! Second to Dreamfli, you can do this! it's the right side, left side thing! It's new to most of us so it takes a little more patience, but you can do it! Frog On!


----------



## stevieland

And a Happy Page 100 to everyone!!! So many beautiful shawls, I am very proud to be a part of this with all of you. 

Seamus, boy am I glad you are back! You've been missed. It sounds like you've had a rough patch of medical issues. I just PMed you.


----------



## EqLady

Dreamfli said:


> I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.


Dreamfli - just a couple of questions: Are you counting each and every row? And comparing the stitches on your needle with what is on the chart? Are you making a mistake in the same area of the chart? Or on the knit row or on the pattern row? Most importantly, are you using lifelines? I'm far from an expert tinker, but I'm better than I was when I started Ashton! There are a number of good websites for tinking - both on You Tube and KnittingHelp.com. Also, if you can take some pictures of the area that is "getting" you, maybe we can figure it out with you.


----------



## CathyAnn

marilynnej said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Now I am waiting again for Dee's next pattern (hint hint). I think I just might try doing the Wilshire in the mean time. I never thought that I would get addicted to knitting lace shawls but, Dee's instructions and designs are absolutely awesome!


Marilyn, the Wilshire was the second shawl I ever knit, between the Ashton and the Alexandra. Dee's directions and charts are flawless as aways. You won't regret it! :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I would agree with knitting the Wilshire, I did and even though I chose a challenging yarn, I did enjoy it. There are a lot of plain stocking stitch parts to the body of the shawl which makes for easy knitting and the edging is divine but no more difficult than the others. My next one will be Edwina but just having a little hiatus from lace for a couple of weeks to refresh.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.


I'm having to watch my YO's and the stitches next to them like a hawk when I purl back. I don't know if it's the way I knit or just the way things go. I do better if I carefully watch the right side as I do each pattern repeat, making sure it follows the last right side row's pattern. Even with all the cautious knitting, I'll find a mistake rows down that has to be tinked back into obedience.

Maybe my next shawl will have to be frog green.


----------



## Jenwild

marilynnej, your shawl is lovely. It helps me see how far you block it out, I've never blocked anything before, I knitted a cowl some time ago and the pattern said to block and I didn't understand what that was. I've never really been happy with the cowl so maybe now I know I'll go back and block it, you never know it might just give it a new lease on life!. I have not progressed with my lace this week I have been busy with a sweater for my grand son it has been so hard not to just sink back into that lovely soft yarn and do some lace, but I will be strong only one sleeve to go then straight back to the lace, it has been a real motivator to get the sweater finished the lace will be my reward !!

Oh happy 100 !!! This may be the only place I make it to 100 LOL


----------



## Jenwild

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having to watch my YO's and the stitches next to them like a hawk when I purl back. I don't know if it's the way I knit or just the way things go. I do better if I carefully watch the right side as I do each pattern repeat, making sure it follows the last right side row's pattern. Even with all the cautious knitting, I'll find a mistake rows down that has to be tinked back into obedience.
> 
> Maybe my next shawl will have to be frog green.
Click to expand...




Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose for me it's the YO right before the SSK, they don't behave at all and as soon as I take my eye off them they disappear !! At least I know where to start looking for a problem it is usually the same thing just in different places, it's like hide and seek !!
Click to expand...


----------



## marilynnej

CathyAnn said:


> marilynnej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. Now I am waiting again for Dee's next pattern (hint hint). I think I just might try doing the Wilshire in the mean time. I never thought that I would get addicted to knitting lace shawls but, Dee's instructions and designs are absolutely awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn, the Wilshire was the second shawl I ever knit, between the Ashton and the Alexandra. Dee's directions and charts are flawless as aways. You won't regret it! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Okay, now I am really excited. I purchased the pattern about a week ago. Just gotta find the right yarn. Thank you for the encouragement :thumbup:


----------



## Bethknits79

marilynnej said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marilynnej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. Now I am waiting again for Dee's next pattern (hint hint). I think I just might try doing the Wilshire in the mean time. I never thought that I would get addicted to knitting lace shawls but, Dee's instructions and designs are absolutely awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Marilyn, the Wilshire was the second shawl I ever knit, between the Ashton and the Alexandra. Dee's directions and charts are flawless as aways. You won't regret it! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, now I am really excited. I purchased the pattern about a week ago. Just gotta find the right yarn. Thank you for the encouragement :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I might do the Wilshire at some point but next on my list after Alexandra is the Elizabeth. I can't wait to wear these beautiful creations! And page 100 WOW!


----------



## sharonbartsch

Dreamfli said:


> I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.


Well darlin....we are all in the same pond....I think this is the 4th time starting again from scratch for me.....just keep remembering....we do love the knitting process....XXX


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.


I would have written exactly what Eqlady did, so I am just adding my words of encouragement. I can't tell you how many of you guys were in the same predicament, frogging and not getting past a certain point, and then I would get a PM saying that something finally clicked and case solved! And then it would be pretty smooth sailing. Everyone has a different learning curve. I can't stress the double checking every single stitch against the pattern after knitting each RS row.

Believe me, I understand, since I've been having my own previous documented issues with knitting and ripping the past several days. :-(


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

Dreamfli said:


> I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.


AWH! That is tough! Have you tried Color coding your chart, and covering all except the row you are working? Those 2 things are all that keeps me on the right track. Feeling your misery! Keep At it!


----------



## Dreamfli

Color coded, just me. I try to knit hubby comes in and I jump up to go approve of his whatever and I lose track don't pick up at same spot or like yesterday kitty had at it. I think one problem I am having is the yarn I am using I think I need a smaller needle to really make it work and they won't be here till this weekend (eBay steal) I mean deal.


----------



## Dreamfli

Oh and thanks everyone.


----------



## stevieland

Why not keep a red pen near your chart and when hubby comes in, tell him to hold on for a second, them put a dot on the square you are on, and then you'll know where you left off.



Dreamfli said:


> Color coded, just me. I try to knit hubby comes in and I jump up to go approve of his whatever and I lose track don't pick up at same spot or like yesterday kitty had at it. I think one problem I am having is the yarn I am using I think I need a smaller needle to really make it work and they won't be here till this weekend (eBay steal) I mean deal.


----------



## umozabeads

Just a little offset for a moment: Every time I look at that Elizabeth it is like it is saying "hello" and don't you just want eat up my colors! Maybe it's just me, but that shawl is what started it all for me, just couldn't stop looking at it. LOL!


----------



## Ellen36

For those of you who are doing more than your share of tinking. I have found that using much smaller double pointed needles helps to just redo small areas. I can rip out and reknit just one small group of stitches when I find a mistake.I also use a size 2 circular needle when tinking whole rows. It seems to help me pick up all the little stitches easily without losing too many. I share your pain because I have done lots of frogging but on the positive side, I have learned to read my stitches and can usually correct small mistakes without massive frogging. Starting chart 4 and looking forward to finishing soon. This has been a wonderful learning experience. Thanks to all of you who have posted and shown your marvelous shawls. Above all, thanks to Dee for making this experience possible.I love your patterns.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

It must have been on the other KAL where I said how much I loved my Elizabeth shawl. It was the most enjoyable of all the shawls to knit, and like you unozabeads, I just love looking at it. Its the best size for me as well just everything about it is right. I love the other shawls as well, but this one is my fav.


----------



## Dreamfli

I picked up a different set of needles with another yarn and chart one is almost done. Figure I need to do the shawlette version with the upsize of both needle and yarn. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## sharonbartsch

So....I have had an excellent afternoon....got to the end of chart 2 the first time and have not had to rip...just a little tink here and there....BUT
and here is the THING
I have chosen the wrong yarn again....it is handspun wool with a little string of white silk through it....but it is not uniform and the pattern is not showing off to its best...I dont think....what do you reckon??....

I dont know if I should start again....hahaha...for about the umpteenth time.......but of course will if you reckon as I do that I will be disapointed in the end.......

Please tell me honestly what your thoughts are??.. I will post a pic as soon as I work out how....then of course you can see what I am yabbering about.....


----------



## umozabeads

your beautiful knitting will be lost in the yarn.


----------



## Quitnknit

For those of you who have already knit Elizabeth, what yarn would you recommend? I am a little intimidated by using lace weight (have used fingering for the Ashton and Alexandra) but it looks like Elizabeth needs lace weight. Thanks.


----------



## kac47874

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a little encouragement. I am very having a heck of a time with this shawl. I have frogged it back to nothing twice now, so much tinking I tink in my sleep. I seem to get off somewhere and then its all messed up in no time flat. OOOOF Frog Queen here! Rip it, Rip it! Will put save lines in the next one so I don't have to rip so much. I got all the way to Chart 1 line 33 and back to nothing again. Thanks so much for listening.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having to watch my YO's and the stitches next to them like a hawk when I purl back. I don't know if it's the way I knit or just the way things go. I do better if I carefully watch the right side as I do each pattern repeat, making sure it follows the last right side row's pattern. Even with all the cautious knitting, I'll find a mistake rows down that has to be tinked back into obedience.
> 
> Maybe my next shawl will have to be frog green.
Click to expand...

 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Frog Green, now that's funny!!

Kathy


----------



## Debiknit

Thank you CathyAnn for explaining how to measure.
When I get to larger amounts of stitches, I stop and check each half on the knit side as I do it. Then after the purl side I count all stitches. This worked for me on the Alexandra. It takes a little more time to do all the checking but a lot less ripping out.


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose, I'm with you on the stitches getting "lost." Once I started recognizing that, I look for it. Mercifully, my count has been good the last few charts. I started on the last one last night.


----------



## Pocahontas

sharonbartsch said:


> So....I have had an excellent afternoon....got to the end of chart 2 the first time and have not had to rip...just a little tink here and there....BUT
> and here is the THING
> I have chosen the wrong yarn again....it is handspun wool with a little string of white silk through it....but it is not uniform and the pattern is not showing off to its best...I dont think....what do you reckon??....
> 
> I dont know if I should start again....hahaha...for about the umpteenth time.......but of course will if you reckon as I do that I will be disapointed in the end.......
> 
> Please tell me honestly what your thoughts are??.. I will post a pic as soon as I work out how....then of course you can see what I am yabbering about.....


Sharon, I would really like to hear Dee's opinion of this. I can't help but believe once the shawl is knitted and we see the big picture, it will be beautiful. There doesn't seem to be a lot of color variation - the colors appear muted, and once blocked, it could be awesome. Just my opinion.


----------



## nanciann

Please tell me honestly what your thoughts are??.. I will post a pic as soon as I work out how....then of course you can see what I am yabbering about.....[/quote]

Sharon
It is hard to tell from your picture but if you are unsure this is what you want. I would knit a test piece. Large enough to give you an idea as to what it will look like. 
Then bind off and block it. See if you feel the same way. Blocking does miracles for some yarns.


----------



## Carolannknits

nanciann said:


> Please tell me honestly what your thoughts are??.. I will post a pic as soon as I work out how....then of course you can see what I am yabbering about.....


Sharon
It is hard to tell from your picture but if you are unsure this is what you want. I would knit a test piece. Large enough to give you an idea as to what it will look like. 
Then bind off and block it. See if you feel the same way. Blocking does miracles for some yarns.[/quote]

I agree with Sharon, I think it's the texture of the yarn that's making you question your choice. I had the same problem with my Ashton, it was a fuzzier yarn but the finished product came out ok, my recommendation is if you have any doubts with your yarn choice this early in the game is start over with another yarn.


----------



## Carolannknits

I have a question about lace weight yarn. I usually tink a lot when I first start a pattern and I've found lace weight yarn starts to fall apart when you have to rip out a section and reknit it more than once, is there a stronger yarn out there that can take that kind of punishment?


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> So....I have had an excellent afternoon....got to the end of chart 2 the first time and have not had to rip...just a little tink here and there....BUT
> and here is the THING
> I have chosen the wrong yarn again....it is handspun wool with a little string of white silk through it....but it is not uniform and the pattern is not showing off to its best...I dont think....what do you reckon??....
> 
> I dont know if I should start again....hahaha...for about the umpteenth time.......but of course will if you reckon as I do that I will be disapointed in the end.......
> 
> Please tell me honestly what your thoughts are??.. I will post a pic as soon as I work out how....then of course you can see what I am yabbering about.....


I think it will look pretty cool, personally. But Nanciann is right, if you are unsure, knit a swatch and block it. Then you'll know for sure. The fact that the yarn is not busy will help a lot.



umozabeads said:


> Just a little offset for a moment: Every time I look at that Elizabeth it is like it is saying "hello" and don't you just want eat up my colors! Maybe it's just me, but that shawl is what started it all for me, just couldn't stop looking at it. LOL!


Thanks! That is nice of you to say.


----------



## stevieland

Quitnknit said:


> For those of you who have already knit Elizabeth, what yarn would you recommend? I am a little intimidated by using lace weight (have used fingering for the Ashton and Alexandra) but it looks like Elizabeth needs lace weight. Thanks.


If you use fingering weight, that shawl is going to be huge. Just don't use really thin lace weight. If you go to 880-1000 yards per 100 grams you will be fine. A nice 100% merino is easy to work with.



Carolannknits said:


> I have a question about lace weight yarn. I usually tink a lot when I first start a pattern and I've found lace weight yarn starts to fall apart when you have to rip out a section and reknit it more than once, is there a stronger yarn out there that can take that kind of punishment?


Stay away from single ply lace weight. That does not hold up well to frogging. Anything that is 2 ply should be fine. I am using Ms Babs Yasmin lace yarn right now, a 2-ply merino/silk blend, and I can tell you that the same yarn is holding up well to the five times I've frogged the same section of my new design prototype the past couple of days. And now, I am comtemplating the six time to frog the same 15/300+ stitch rows rows, and I know I can count on the yarn holding up, although I am not sure about my own sanity at this point. :-(


----------



## nanciann

Carolannknits said:


> I have a question about lace weight yarn. I usually tink a lot when I first start a pattern and I've found lace weight yarn starts to fall apart when you have to rip out a section and reknit it more than once, is there a stronger yarn out there that can take that kind of punishment?


I find that anything with silk in it is very strong. The strength of silk is amazing.


----------



## EqLady

Make 1 question - I know how to "make one" but I'm puzzled by how to know which strand to pick up. On chart 6, row 3, I have knit 3, yo, k1 and now I am to do a make one left. There's a single strand that's part of what I just did the k1 into. Is that where I make one?


----------



## Silverowl

stevieland said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I must have had mind block, how do you do the increases on chart 6, I have read it several times and still dont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the directions written out on the legend, but if that isn't working for you, go to knittinghelp.com or you tube and search under "make 1 right" and "make 1 left."
> 
> Hope that helps!
Click to expand...

Maybe this will help, this where Dee told me to go when I was having that problem.


----------



## EqLady

I think I'm (at the same time) trying to figure out why make 1 and not yo? Don't want a hole? I've looked at those videos and I've done this stitch before - not sure why my stitching seems a mystery to me now??!!! Thanks for your help.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> I think I'm (at the same time) trying to figure out why make 1 and not yo? Don't want a hole? I've looked at those videos and I've done this stitch before - not sure why my stitching seems a mystery to me now??!!! Thanks for your help.


You don't want to add a hole, you just want to add an extra knit st.


----------



## EqLady

I think I'm having a senior day (I'm long past "senior moments). I'm going to do something and home it's right!


----------



## knitgirl389

[Stay away from single ply lace weight. That does not hold up well to frogging. Anything that is 2 ply should be fine. I am using Ms Babs Yasmin lace yarn right now, a 2-ply merino/silk blend, and I can tell you that the same yarn is holding up well to the five times I've frogged the same section of my new design prototype the past couple of days. And now, I am comtemplating the six time to frog the same 15/300+ stitch rows rows, and I know I can count on the yarn holding up, although I am not sure about my own sanity at this point. :-([/quote]

hmm so thats a clue for us about your next shawl....lace weight yarn!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Quitnknit said:


> For those of you who have already knit Elizabeth, what yarn would you recommend? I am a little intimidated by using lace weight (have used fingering for the Ashton and Alexandra) but it looks like Elizabeth needs lace weight. Thanks.


I used Misti Alpaca Tonos Carnival and I loved it. However I used just over 2 skeins which meant it wasn't cheap because I had to buy a third skein and only used a small amount. However I consider that it was worth it and it is lovely to knit with.


----------



## Lucille103

Well im up to Chart 3 row 5 and so far had to tink a little a couple of times but not frogging! yah. i have to say with the learning i did with the Ashton it is making Alexandra a lot easier to make so far.


----------



## EqLady

Well, I made one 4x and it looks OK. The ones closest to the center and edge (around the eyelet) were hard to see, but the others seemed normal to me.


----------



## Bethknits79

Well folks I knew it would happen and I should have known to put a lifeline in but I didn't. I was on Chart 3 row 9 first time through and somehow I was off one stitch. So I tinked back and fixed it and then purled the row. Then as I was getting ready to do the next knit row I saw that something was off at the beginning of row 9 so I took out the purl row and row 9 and picked up my stitches. I lost a couple of stitches in the process so I found them again and worked them back up and reknit row 9 AGAIN. Got to the end of the row and I had an extra stitch!! ARGH!!!!!! One lousy extra stitch. I decided to frog the whole thing because I am lousy at picking up stitches and I knew if I tried it the same thing would probably happen again. So now I have done the garter tab and am ready to start chart one once again. Oh well, more knitting fun for me!!! But this time I am planning on putting in lifelines after each chart.


----------



## stevieland

knittingnewbie said:


> Well folks I knew it would happen and I should have known to put a lifeline in but I didn't. I was on Chart 3 row 9 first time through and somehow I was off one stitch. So I tinked back and fixed it and then purled the row. Then as I was getting ready to do the next knit row I saw that something was off at the beginning of row 9 so I took out the purl row and row 9 and picked up my stitches. I lost a couple of stitches in the process so I found them again and worked them back up and reknit row 9 AGAIN. Got to the end of the row and I had an extra stitch!! ARGH!!!!!! One lousy extra stitch. I decided to frog the whole thing because I am lousy at picking up stitches and I knew if I tried it the same thing would probably happen again. So now I have done the garter tab and am ready to start chart one once again. Oh well, more knitting fun for me!!! But this time I am planning on putting in lifelines after each chart.


Oh No!!!!! So sorry about that.


----------



## Bethknits79

It's Okay! I just get to knit again without spending more money on yarn!!! However, I am going to put in lifelines this time because I can only handle being so frugal once.....or maybe twice a project LOL!


----------



## sharonbartsch

knittingnewbie said:


> It's Okay! I just get to knit again without spending more money on yarn!!! However, I am going to put in lifelines this time because I can only handle being so frugal once.....or maybe twice a project LOL!


Hahaha....this is actually pretty much how I think when I have to undo heaps....but after a few times it gets a bit old...

My mother says that when she learned to knit as a child in the 1930s she only had one little ball of yarn and she would knit it...then unpull ...then knit it up differently and then unpull....over and over for several years....puts my unknitting into perspective and reminds me of why we knit in the first place....WE LOVE IT>>...xxx


----------



## sharonbartsch

Thankyou to everyone who told me what they thought on my little piece of knittint....

I am going to push on .... because I am curious now...and we will see that happens....and then we will all know what yarn of this sort does when lace knitted...

Sharon..xx


----------



## CathyAnn

sharonbartsch said:


> Thankyou to everyone who told me what they thought on my little piece of knittint....
> 
> I am going to push on .... because I am curious now...and we will see that happens....and then we will all know what yarn of this sort does when lace knitted...
> 
> Sharon..xx


Sharon, I think your yarn is very pretty. The two colors have almost no contrast, so I don't think they will affect the outcome. I think the pattern design will still show up beautifully! :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1

sunnybutterfly said:


> Quitnknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have already knit Elizabeth, what yarn would you recommend? I am a little intimidated by using lace weight (have used fingering for the Ashton and Alexandra) but it looks like Elizabeth needs lace weight. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Misti Alpaca Tonos Carnival and I loved it. However I used just over 2 skeins which meant it wasn't cheap because I had to buy a third skein and only used a small amount. However I consider that it was worth it and it is lovely to knit with.
Click to expand...

Think about making a lovely scarf, cap, or mitts for someone you love out of that third skein--


----------



## Dreamfli

I got my new old needles today. Woo hoo! So I restarted the Alexander with size 3 needles and I can see the pattern, now if I could just relearn how to count! Luckily put a lifeline in at chart one line 33 cuz I just played the frog game from chart 2 back to it lol!


----------



## AlderRose

I started knitting this Alexandra first. When I read other Alexandra KALer's comparisons between it and the Ashton, I had to see what all the chatter was about and soon had two Ashtons on my needles. Once they were finished, I went back to knitting on Alex, and here she is.

She measures 32 x 64 inches, was knit with US #5 needles, and took 4 balls of Debbie Bliss Rialto 4 ply, 100% Meino wool extrafine superwash, 198 yard/50 grams per ball.

I can't decide which pattern I like the best. I love Ashton's leaf buds and leaves, but Alexandra's chevron columns turn out so delicate and lacy.

Another Ashton is on the needles while I wait for yarn to arrive for Dee's Elizabeth.


----------



## umozabeads

FABULOUS!!!


----------



## knitgirl389

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## EqLady

How gorgeous! And what a wonderful color!!


----------



## Toby

Your Alexandra is stunning and your stitches and blocking are beautiful. You must be the devil of a knitter to have started that, done 2 Ashtons, finished the Alex and begun another Ashton. Way to go!!!!


----------



## stevieland

Your Alexandra took my breath away when I scrolled down. You are truly a wonderful knitter. I am honored that you have taken the time to do such lovely (and so many!) versions of my designs. 

I love that purple color. Love it!!!!


----------



## nanciann

Just as lovely as it can be, Pacific Rose.


----------



## Silverowl

Wow I just love the colour of your beautiful shawl.


----------



## YarnLady

Pacific Rose,

Your shawl is a beauty. It looks lovely! 

Yarnlady


----------



## Dreamfli

Beautiful, nice work!


----------



## kac47874

WOW

Kathy


----------



## Dreamfli

I just had an old timers moment! Panic city, I counted the row three times forwards ,backward and I had one extra, checked the stitches, they were all right but I had an extra at the end. I put it down went and did my dishes, came back counted and still one extra stitch, sigh, going to have to tink. Then I turned the work around and low and behold my extra stitch was my yarn laying across the needle, woo hoo no tinking, but now I feel silly about it and thought I would share!


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose, your Alexandra is just beautiful! You knit it and blocked it perfectly! And the color, YUM! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch

Pacific Rose...your amazing

Such a prolific producer of amazing work....well done....I am in awe

I am also fascinated as to why you call yourself Pacific Rose??...I expected to see that your location was one of our close Pacific Islands...but no....Oregon. My guess is you live near the seaside on that side of the Pacific. It always amazes me that Ocean is so Large....we lived for a while in Lima on the Costa Verde and looked at the Pacific each day....and imagined the waves on the other side lapping on the coast of Australia, a truly difficult reality to get my head around....enjoy your side..xx Keep on producing thos magnificent works of art....they are inspiring..


----------



## Marianne818

Only one word comes to my mind.... WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlderRose

sharonbartsch said:


> Pacific Rose...your amazing
> 
> Such a prolific producer of amazing work....well done....I am in awe
> 
> I am also fascinated as to why you call yourself Pacific Rose??...I expected to see that your location was one of our close Pacific Islands...but no....Oregon. My guess is you live near the seaside on that side of the Pacific. It always amazes me that Ocean is so Large....we lived for a while in Lima on the Costa Verde and looked at the Pacific each day....and imagined the waves on the other side lapping on the coast of Australia, a truly difficult reality to get my head around....enjoy your side..xx Keep on producing thos magnificent works of art....they are inspiring..


My Name? There's a beach rose that grows here along the Oregon coast. Its roots run deep, anchoring it against the coastal winds. When your back is turned, it sends up shoots covered with thin, sharp thorns. A single row of deep pink, very fragrant petals make up its blossom, whose fruit is a beautiful rosehip. I somehow identify with that wild beach rose. Besides that, my given name is Rosalie, and I was born, raised, and now live just a few miles inland from the mighty Pacific Ocean. So, I guess that makes me a Pacific Rose.


----------



## itzzbarb

Pacific rose, your Alex is just beautiful.


----------



## britgirl

Pacific, such a beautiful shawl. I love the colour you chose.
Sue


----------



## Lucille103

Gorgeous! love that lavender colour!


----------



## Lucille103

ok i picked up my Alexandra to knit and found a mistake about 10 rows back so guess what i will be doing for the next couple of nights???? yep - tinking back - ahhhhhh and there is was up to chart 3 row 19!! oh well knit and learn in progress


----------



## Debiknit

My Alexandra Shawl done in KnitPicks Palette fingering yarn.
Color Tidepool Heather Accidently done on size 7US needles
Approx 900 yds


----------



## Debiknit

Finally after many months and a new computer and several hours and many tears we managed to figure out how to post pictures.
Hip Hip Horray!!


----------



## Lyndee

It's beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## knitgirl389

its lovely! very nice color!


----------



## nanciann

Congratulations! A job well done. Lovely shawl.


----------



## Debiknit

The rest of the photo's of my Alexandra. Sorry didn't get the measurements of this one when it was blocked.


----------



## AlderRose

Debiknit, Your shawl turned out beautiful. I looked at that yarn when shopping. Now I wish I'd bought some. It sure works up nice. Using the larger needle was a good accident. Your shawl looks like a breeze would carry it away.


----------



## itzzbarb

Debknit, beautiful shawl, great work!


----------



## YarnLady

DebKnit,

You did a great job! Love your shawl.....It's a beauty.

Yarnlady


----------



## Nonnie

Debiknits
love the color you chose great work


----------



## stevieland

Debiknit said:


> The rest of the photo's of my Alexandra. Sorry didn't get the measurements of this one when it was blocked.


Well, those pics were certainly worth waiting for! I'm so glad you figured out how to do it.

Debi, what a beautiful shawl in such a soft, lovely color. It looks so delicate! Your knitting and blocking fantastic! I had 
such a big happy grin on my face when I scolled down and saw it. Wow. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Debiknits,
I love your shawl. That is a beautiful colour. 

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

Debiknits, your shawl turned out wonderfully! There is a professional artist who used the phrase, "Happy accident." Well, using size 7 needles was one of them! I sure like that color. You did a wonderful job knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce

Marilynnej, Pacific Rose and Debiknits your shawls are amazing, they look so delicate.

I'm away a few days and come back to find that we are way past 100, well done Shawlettes.

I'm still without a PC so I'm using DH's while he's away, took me a while to get on the forum, couldn't remember my password!! LOL

I've nearly finished the Shawlette and again I've run out of yarn, I think it's been discontinued so I'm having difficulty getting hold of another ball. I am determined to finish it the correct size so I'll keep looking, in the meantime I'm making another Ashton for my DIL, only problem is she wants it in BLACK! Actually it's not as bad as I thought it would be and it's coming along nicely. Happy Knitting Shawlettes, I'll get back as soon as I can.

Jan xx


----------



## Toby

Oooh, Debiknit, that is just gorgeous. I like KnitPicks yarn, and your doing that on 7 needles, makes it looks like lace yarn instead of fingering. I want one!!!


----------



## umozabeads

Congratulations DebiKnit on a most beautiful shawl!


----------



## Debiknit

Thank you Dee for such a great pattern and for all your advice and help. Thank you shawlettes for the wonderful comments.


----------



## Quitnknit

Had a lucky find today on the way home from church. Passed a house that had items "for the taking" by the curb. There were four 2' x 2' foam interlocking mats. I have the Knit Picks set which are great for shawlettes but planned to buy more for the Dee shawls I plan on making - now I am set!


----------



## DanaKay

Wow! turn your back for a moment and 5 more pages to read! But no matter about that, I am just glad I didn't miss out on seeing those 'to take your breath away' shawls! Very lovely knits Ladies, very lovely! Great color choices. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Debiknit said:


> Thank you Dee for such a great pattern and for all your advice and help. Thank you shawlettes for the wonderful comments.


My pleasure! and thank you back.


----------



## -knitter

Beautiful!


----------



## -knitter

I have finished Chart 4 with 7 tinks and NO frogging: PTL!!!
New lifeline in place and onto Chart 5! I'm really starting to enjoy this!


----------



## moherlyle

Debiknit- luscious color and knitting is divine.


----------



## Lucille103

Debiknit said:


> My Alexandra Shawl done in KnitPicks Palette fingering yarn.
> Color Tidepool Heather Accidently done on size 7US needles
> Approx 900 yds


Love the colour, Beautiful


----------



## MEknitter

Wow, I had 5 pages to catch up on!
Pacific Rose, your shawl is stunning. I was looking at the pic of your lines of yo's - they're perfect! Guess I better keep practicing ;-) Such a lovely color, too!

Debiknit - I love the delicacy of your shawl. You did such a nice job on it. I'm going to have to give the Knitpicks yarn a try. The color reminds me of the ocean. Lovely!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Pacific Rose - my favourite colour - wonderful knitting - lovely, lovely shawl. Lovely explanation of your name! 

Debiknits - lovely colour of green and great knitting. 

I'm almost finished with the afgan I am doing for a customer. It is driving me over the edge. My Alex is resting on the table, calling me as I pass by it. Hopefully I will get back at it next week.

Also bought a Kobo Vox e-reader and having fun figuring it out. Haven't given my brain such a work out since retiring exactly a year ago. Also changing cell phones. My brain is now needing a good break so catching up on 6 pages here is a nice break. Mabe we need to be called the Shawlet Frogers by the sounds of this weeks work. Befor laying my Alex down for a week I also ripped out quite a few rows so will be making a new start on chart 5 end or middle of next week. - Well, anyway, hope my frogging humour hasn't bugged anybody. Good luck to all the new beginnings in your shawls.


----------



## mamared1949

I am hoping to block my alexandra tomorrow. I got my cast off but I still have a brace and a boot. But I want to see if it comes out as lovely as all of the others that have been posted.


----------



## YorkieMama

I am just drooling over the beautiful shawls that all y'all have made. I can hardly wait till my yarn gets here. Unfortunately I am going to have to wait a little longer than anticipated. I ordered from Jimmy Bean at the beginning of the week and on Friday received an e-mail from them that the two skeins in my colorway are vastly different and it will be 2 - 3 weeks before they receive another shipment of that colorway. WA!!!! 
I have 930 yds of black and silver Festival Flower (lace weight, guessing about a "0") and am thinking of making it up into either the Wilshire or the Edwina. Do you ladies think that will be sufficient yardage to make either one of these? The yarn is beautiful and is just calling out to be a shawl. LOL


----------



## YorkieMama

I don't know how that emoticon got in there instead of the bracket that I thought I typed. Sorry ladies.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Well I think this is gunna be goodbye folks....I just made it to row five of chart 3....and I have one not enough stitches on one side and two two many on the left....wow

I just cannot do it I think....

Back to written patterns for this little bunnikins me thinks, and Dee....I just bought the elizabeth from ravelry...so now I am going to write them out long hand and see how I get one with that....

thanks for the ride girls...xxxx


----------



## Jenwild

Don't give up just keep thinking about the rest of us frogging and tinking you are not alone,maybe you need a rest for a while


----------



## Lucille103

sharonbartsch said:


> Well I think this is gunna be goodbye folks....I just made it to row five of chart 3....and I have one not enough stitches on one side and two two many on the left....wow
> 
> I just cannot do it I think....
> 
> Back to written patterns for this little bunnikins me thinks, and Dee....I just bought the elizabeth from ravelry...so now I am going to write them out long hand and see how I get one with that....
> 
> thanks for the ride girls...xxxx


Oh Sharon dont give up - we all went through the same thing - i unpicked 5 rows 7 times before it clicked- just put it down for a couple of days then sit there and read back the stitches and you will find the mistakes and be able to fix them.

I just unpicked 9 rows in chart 3 of this shawl to fix a mistake i saw and its fixed and re knitted up to and past where i had made the mistake


----------



## sharonbartsch

Jenwild and Lucille your both very encouraging,,,

I will keep trying but you must understand that I have been to this stage and further about...oh...4 or 5 times with the wrong yarns....etc etc....so now I am colouring and counting and reading and tinking and going crazy....cause I just picked up the mess....and its right....what on earth was I seeing...nincompoop
So ... for now its on....but truly dont htink I will do it again if I have to start again....but then...never say never huh?

Cheers
Sharon


----------



## Lucille103

sharonbartsch said:


> Jenwild and Lucille your both very encouraging,,,
> 
> I will keep trying but you must understand that I have been to this stage and further about...oh...4 or 5 times with the wrong yarns....etc etc....so now I am colouring and counting and reading and tinking and going crazy....cause I just picked up the mess....and its right....what on earth was I seeing...nincompoop
> So ... for now its on....but truly dont htink I will do it again if I have to start again....but then...never say never huh?
> 
> Cheers
> Sharon


Hi Sharon, we have all had those moments when it just wasn't right and i know when it got like that i put it down for a day or two and then when i picked it up i could read it correctly after a break = dont beat yourself up over it, its a learning process and you will get there  i was at the stage of giving up a number of times but i got there finally with the Ashton so i know how you feel !! 
Hang in there
Lucille


----------



## Lucille103

Quitnknit said:


> Had a lucky find today on the way home from church. Passed a house that had items "for the taking" by the curb. There were four 2' x 2' foam interlocking mats. I have the Knit Picks set which are great for shawlettes but planned to buy more for the Dee shawls I plan on making - now I am set!


ok that is a lucky find! i would love to find something like that! wow


----------



## Debiknit

Sharon, I found that if I knit the first half, check my work and stitches, then knit the second half and check it, it helps. It is slower, but you do make less mistake. Also after
doing the purl row I count all my stitches. That way if I messed up on a YO I can catch that. Also I only did a few rows at a sitting. I sat at the dining room table without the TV on and soft music playing. Helped me to focus better. It took longer to make but I was pleased with the results. I also had to color code my charts. Just take your time and do a little at a time. Good Luck. Which shawl are you doing. I did the Ashton first and found it to be harder than the Alex.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Debiknit,

I am doing the Alex, as a shawlette, I have done lace knitting before but this is the first time off of a graph....and it is challenging me....hehe

I am fine most of the time but today I just could not find the mistake.....turned out there was not one....I was just being counting challenged for a bit evidently....

Thanks for you advice....all information gratefully accepted

Cheers...Sharon


----------



## EqLady

Do not give up! Too many stithes on one end and not enough on the other - ummm. Is your center stitch in the right place? Issue is usually yarnovers. Let it sit for a while and go back to it. We've all been here before. My husband now understands rip it, rip it, rip it!


----------



## elenapicado

WOOOOO!!! One day I will be able to knit this. It is stunning.


----------



## Bethknits79

The finished shawls in the last few pages are so pretty!! Great job ladies!


----------



## britgirl

I am nearly finished my second Alexandra, but am already thinking about doing another, after I knit a Wilshire. I was wondering how well an 80% alpaca/20% silk mix would knit up. I have found some yarn and the colours are really pretty.

Sue


----------



## funthreads623

Oh, Sharon, don't give up----I was blocking my Alex and found a half row of misplaced yo's, and I had checked each time, so I guess I reversed them and checked them in reverse too. I am going to rip back and fix it. This has happened to me twice! But, I am also going to start another Alex in "shadows in a dress" alpaca/silk by A million Stars...this yarn is so gorgeous! I have been knitting over 60 years, and for a few years even designed and sold my work, so don't quit....it is a never-ending learning experience. I think my mistakes are meds related...(well, gotta have at least one excuse, right?)


----------



## AlderRose

Sharon,
We are cheering you on. You can do it. I wish we could sit together as we knit and when one of us had a problem, there'd be a circle of heads over the disobedient shawl-in-progress. Can't you hear us all giggling and telling wild stories? On second thought, maybe we wouldn't get any knitting done at all. But we sure would have fun.

Good luck on your Ashton Shawlette. We hope to see pictures of it when you get it done.


----------



## Dreamfli

Sharon try it one more time. I know it is disheartening to have to redo and redo. One thing I have learned with this Alexandra shawl --- LIFELINES! There are good you tube videos showing how to do this. Sure saves having to rip too much also if you mark on your pattern where your lifeline is, you know what the next row will be. Hope this helps! Please don't give up you will be ecstatic when you finally get it off the needles!


----------



## Dreamfli

sharonbartsch said:


> Debiknit,
> 
> I am doing the Alex, as a shawlette, I have done lace knitting before but this is the first time off of a graph....and it is challenging me....hehe
> 
> I am fine most of the time but today I just could not find the mistake.....turned out there was not one....I was just being counting challenged for a bit evidently....
> 
> Thanks for you advice....all information gratefully accepted
> 
> Cheers...Sharon


The counting has been an ongoing problem for me too. Hubby swears I knit three shawls for every one finished. Frogging is my friend, yea right!


----------



## stevieland

Sharon!!!! Nooooooooo!!! Come back to the light!!!! 

It seems that you are back on track after reading your last post, and I can't add much more good advice than our fellow Shawlettes have said already, but just a little bit maybe...

The double checking of the work before proceeding is what is going to make the difference for you. It is easier to tink back a row than to have to rip out the knitting and start over again and again. I like the idea of doing one half, checking each and every stitch against the chart, and then doing the second half, etc. 

Also, a visual check is imperative. Really look at your knitting. With Alex, the columns lining up are pretty obvious, and then there are the little Vs between the columns. Look carefully that everything is lining up the way it is supposed to. Put those lifelines in every 6 rows if you have to. 

It does get easier. When I personally run into problems is when I don't do what I'm telling you and everyone else to do. (Do as I say not as I do???!!!) I don't check every stitch against the charts anymore, but I do look carefully at the knitting after every RS row and make sure that the YOs are lining up the way the are supposed to. As soon as I skip this critical step, I almost always screw something up. The last time, two nights ago, I ripped back over 1500 stitches, and still last night while reknitting those stitches, I screwed up again, didn't catch it, but at least was able to fix and reknit that section only but it took over an hour. You think I would have learned....  

So, Miss Sharon, please stick with it, okay?


----------



## CathyAnn

The Ashton was my first shawl, and I had never knit lace of any kind before except for YO's and decreases in a dishcloth. I was very intimidated. Then the Ashton came along and decided it was now or never! It took over a month and a half to knit it. Some days, I could only knit two rows (literally) before brain freeze and glazed eyes set in. :shock: If I made a mistake (often), I had to set it aside for awhile or I'd get into worse trouble! It just goes with the territory! The learning curve is steep, but well worth the effort! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

BTW, now, if I come across a lace pattern that doesn't include a chart, I'm reluctant to knit it, and so many charts are not as clear as Dee's by a long shot! Right now, I'm knitting a vintage shawl from the 1800's. The directions were written from the study of a shawl in a museum, there is no chart, and the directions leave a lot to the knitter to assume and figure out. I would never have even considered attempting this without the training I received in knitting the Ashton, Wilshire and Alexandra shawls!

* Thank you Dee! *


----------



## DanaKay

Yea for you Sharon for carrying on! Boy it was good to hear you say you had a miscounting moment! 
I do that. I have counted a row 3 or 4 times and get one count one time and another count another time, so of course you count again!
I still count sometimes, but I pretty much check my knitting against the chart pattern. I say the stitches to myself as I go down the row. I've caught missed yo's this way.
A persons got to do what a person has to do to get the job done. Never give up! You didn't stop cooking when you burnt something, you did it until you got it right. Same with knitting.
I find slow and steady gives good results.
I'll wait patiently to see your shawl.


----------



## CathyAnn

DanaKay said:


> Yea for you Sharon for carrying on! Boy it was good to hear you say you had a miscounting moment!
> I do that. I have counted a row 3 or 4 times and get one count one time and another count another time, so of course you count again!
> I still count sometimes, but I pretty much check my knitting against the chart pattern. I say the stitches to myself as I go down the row. I've caught missed yo's this way.
> A persons got to do what a person has to do to get the job done. Never give up! You didn't stop cooking when you burnt something, you did it until you got it right. Same with knitting.
> I find slow and steady gives good results.
> I'll wait patiently to see your shawl.


Amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieland

I want to wish my good friend, #1 test knitter and knitting mental health counselor Nanciann a !!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!

Miss Nan, I couldn't do these designs and patterns without your cheerful help and support.


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> I want to wish my good friend, #1 test knitter and knitting mental health counselor Nanciann a !!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Miss Nan, I couldn't do these designs and patterns without your cheerful help and support.


Thank you, dear friend...


----------



## AlderRose

Happy Birthday, Nanciann. I was going to send you some of the sunshine that finally came our way, but I see you are in Arizona, so I'll be more than happy to keep this bit of dry weather, and instead send you wishes for a very, very full day of birthday celebrations.


----------



## agnescr

A very happy birthday to you Nanciann


----------



## DanaKay

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Nanciann, Happy Birthday to you........and Many More! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Happy Birthday, Nanciann. 

Sue


----------



## Silverowl

Happy Birthday, Nanciann.


----------



## Lyndee

Have a wonderful Birthday Nanciann!


----------



## umozabeads

Happy Birthday Nanciann!


----------



## MEknitter

Hope you have a great day, Nanciann - happy birthday!


----------



## Carolannknits

With all the discussion of everyone having a rip it out misadventure, I have to tell my story. I'm on chart 5 and found a mistake, tinked back and fixed it, resumed knitting for a couple of rows, another mistake, rip it out again. I did this about 3 times. I was so ticked at myself, I mean how can you do that over and over. I just take a deep breath try to figure out what I'm doing wrong and slow down.


----------



## CathyAnn

Nanciann, happy birthday! Aren't you glad there's no sound on KP? You don't have to put up with our singing!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bethknits79

Happy Birthday Nanciann!!!


----------



## Debiknit

Happy Birthday Nanciann, Have a wonderful day. Thanks for testing all our shawls for us.


----------



## nanciann

Thank you one and all for your gracious wishes. Just got back from Phoenix where we stuffed ourselves on lobster and shrimp....What a day!


----------



## sharonbartsch

Many Many happy returns of the day of birthday happiness to you the lovely Nan....xxx

AND

The rest of you guys are really making me laugh out loud with your stories and responses to my I GIVE UP moment....hahaha....seriously it is hard to believe that a cyber universe can be such a close community....but it really is....I LOVE IT

Pacific Rose....I glad your imagination is fertile...I sometimes do sit and imagine all of you in my lounge round my fire....soon to be winter here ...knitting and eating and telling a good ol yarn....pardon the pun!!!....but truly what a good time it waould be...

XXX and HOoray for Nancian..


----------



## AlderRose

Sharon, Until you said you said that it would soon be winter there, I was ready to pack my bags. Sitting in your lounge round your fire gabbing with a bunch of knitters sounded like fun. Even with my very fertile imagination, I don't think I could handle more winter without first having some summer to dry out my soggy bones.


----------



## DanaKay

But Oh wouldn't it be loverly! I can hear the fire crackling, popcorn popping, needles clicking, the ripping, the laughing, the joy, the friendship in all the voices.
Oh wouldn't it be Loverly!


----------



## sharonbartsch

My darling Pacific Rose,

Come on down....we are still having days of 32 and nights of high 20s....so I htink you would still be fine for a couple more months...and even in the depths of winter...most days are in the mid 20s...so thats what it F...High 80s now and high 70s in Jule July....reckon you could manage??...and we only have about 12 inches of rain in a year....does that sound good enough....??...I LOVE VISITORS....


----------



## YarnLady

Happy Birthday Nanciann,
Happy Birthday to you!

Yarnlady


----------



## nanciann

Thank you Sharon and YarnLady for your generous thoughts. This is the greatest community isn't it......(a statement not a question). I love it.


----------



## sharonbartsch

DanaKay said:


> But Oh wouldn't it be loverly! I can hear the fire crackling, popcorn popping, needles clicking, the ripping, the laughing, the joy, the friendship in all the voices.
> Oh wouldn't it be Loverly!


Yep DanaKay...sure would, and as I was reading your response I had a flock of cockatoos sreaching in my plum tree just near my kitchen door as they feasted on the fruit that is too high for me to reach. It was quite odd to see your pic and know you have a pet one and hearing and seeing the wild ones....all too coinkidinki!!!


----------



## umozabeads

To the wonderful Angel Shawlettes who helped me: my package arrived today and my Alexandra and Ashton are back on the needles! THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!


----------



## sharonbartsch

Well I dont suppose my package has arrived yet....but maybe there is something in it you will use....if not just gift it on....the universe knows....xxxx

So glad your knitting again....was aching for you


----------



## umozabeads

Trust me, there are some of the most wonderful senior ladies here that need something to do; they will appreciate it very much. I have just about used up my stash with them, but it has been a joy! It is a shame that some people do not respect or care about their older family members. I think that I have gained almost 80 new moms, aunts, and grandmas! They are an absolute treasure!


----------



## grannysk

Here is my finished Alexandra Shawl. I used a 70% bamboo / 30% cotton that I had in my stash in a peachy pink colour as this was my practice piece. I was actually pleasantly surprised as to how well it blocked! So, thanks to you Dee I thoroughly enjoyed knitting it and have overcome my fear of lace knitting!  I am now working on the Elizabeth Shawl!


----------



## umozabeads

So soft looking and elegant, congratulations! It is simply marvelous!


----------



## emwalker

Beautiful and pinkish is my very favorite color.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Pretty and fancy in pink....well done....


----------



## Bethknits79

Love the Alexandra in pink!! So feminine and pretty.


----------



## CathyAnn

Grannysk, your shawl turned out beautifully. What brand of yarn did you use? I wonder if all bamboo/cotton blends would block that well. What are the final dimensions?


----------



## -knitter

Well done! I love the color.


----------



## EqLady

Oooohhhh - beautiful!


----------



## grannysk

Thankyou all for your kind comments.

CathyAnn I used yarn that I had purchased on ebay. It is made in China. I originally purchased it to make baby/reborn outfits as it is reasonably priced. If you would like the name of the ebay store I purchased it from let me know and I will look it up.The dimensions of the shawl was the same as the pattern 68" by 34".


----------



## DanaKay

Grannysk, didn't that just turn out lovely or what! Very nice knit! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch

Hey Ladies...and Gents,

I have found a way of knitting lace that seems to work for me..may not be original and indeed could be included in an earlier post or an earlier project but just in case it helps someone else....

When I go to purl the WS row...I have been leaving the magnets on my graph in place and rather than just counting, I follow the chart back across the line reading the stitches of the previous row as I purl along.......

So far its working a treat coz I am picking up mess ups really early and that makes them much easier to fix....and it seems to be saving a bit of time...not really an issue but still it is nice to see the project grow..

Hope it helps someone, thats if it makes sense...


----------



## Jenwild

And to think you were about to give up !! You go girl good for you I hope I will get back to my lace over Easter traveling just now for work and am too brain dead at the end of the day to even think about it

I hope the Easter bunny finds you all with loads and loads of chocolate


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

Sharonbartsch, that is what I have been doing and I have not had to frog at all...just a few stitches tinked now and then.


----------



## sunnybutterfly

I have always done that, not really reading the graph, just knowing where a yo should be between 'normal stitches'. So much easier than trying to count everything and yes you do pick up mistakes easily.


----------



## nanciann

grannysk such a pretty color and such lovely knitting. 

sharonbartsch I place my magnet strip above the line I am knitting and can follow the whole pattern. That way I know exactly where my stitch should be while knitting it.


----------



## sharonbartsch

nanciann said:


> grannysk such a pretty color and such lovely knitting.
> 
> sharonbartsch I place my magnet strip above the line I am knitting and can follow the whole pattern. That way I know exactly where my stitch should be while knitting it.


Yep Nan I do that too,...but I discovered that it was good for me to go back across the chart with my eyes while I purled the purl row and double check the the right stitches are in the right places.... Seems like too many safe gaurds is never enough in this game..!!!!


----------



## Lucille103

grannysk said:


> Here is my finished Alexandra Shawl. I used a 70% bamboo / 30% cotton that I had in my stash in a peachy pink colour as this was my practice piece. I was actually pleasantly surprised as to how well it blocked! So, thanks to you Dee I thoroughly enjoyed knitting it and have overcome my fear of lace knitting!  I am now working on the Elizabeth Shawl!


oh that is Beautiful!


----------



## britgirl

Glad to see that you have figured out a good way so that you can continue knitting. I also like to place a magnetic strip above and below the line I am working on. I have found that really, really helps. If I remove those and just the whole chart, everything just blends into an incomprehensible mess. I'm all for anything that makes it easier to see and follow. That way if there are any interruptions it is a lot easier to work out where I am.

Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Grannysk such a beautiful spring shawl. With the bamboo and cotton you can wear this well into summer. Very nice knitting and blocking.


----------



## britgirl

Here is my second shawlette. I made it for my friend who is going to Paris in a couple of weeks time. It just seemed right for Paris in April!
I used Premier Yarns Serenity sock weight, colour "Surf". I used about 446 yards. I like it so much that I am tempted to go and try and buy another ball, as I had one ball left over and make one for myself. It is very springlike.
Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Love the color and it turned out beautifully done. Your pattern did not get lost in the colors either I like that. 
Such a lacey look to this pattern, makes it look so delicate.


----------



## EqLady

Lovely!


----------



## EqLady

Two more rows! I knit too much the last few days so my hands are killing me, but I'm determined to finish!


----------



## Sandiego

Britgirl,

Wow, your Alex shawlette is stunning!!! That yarn worked up beautifully. Your knitting and blocking is perfect!!! You have really turned into an excellent lace knitter. ;0)


----------



## YarnLady

Grannysk,

What a beautiful shawl you have knitted!! Pink is one of my favorite colors. 

Yarnlady


----------



## Marianne818

Last trip to the PT today, I have been working little by little on other projects and last week I took my small progress in to show my therapist, she was impressed at the work and the charts. Will take it in with me again today, to see if I can handle the smaller needles (have been using large needles as part of therapy) she wants to "watch" to see if she can make suggestions to help me be able to work longer periods of time. I am not quite finished with the first chart, but at least it looks like something now, LOL...many many froggings to get where I am but I am happy with what I have done so far. Thank you all for the suggestions, I have purchased a magnetic board and I made long strips to cover the rows with a roll of magnetic type tape, I covered the sticky side with some ribbon and it not only works great but is pretty also!! My board clips easily to the Ott light clip so it is at the right height and is going to make this much easier to follow (I pray). A bit worried to start chart 2, have repeated chart 1 so many times I can see it in my sleep! Will try to put a life line in (still not sure how to do this) so I don't have to completely frog the entire shawl again. Thanks for all the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee!!! A belated Happy Birthday to Nanciann... so sorry I missed your special day, hope if was a fantastic day for you!! 
Marianne


----------



## itzzbarb

Grannysk and Britgirl, beautiful work, your shawls are wonderful!

I have been busy with other things and have had to put my Alex aside for now, but will get back to her in a week or so. I actually miss working on her.


----------



## grannysk

britgirl said:


> Here is my second shawlette. I made it for my friend who is going to Paris in a couple of weeks time. It just seemed right for Paris in April!
> I used Premier Yarns Serenity sock weight, colour "Surf". I used about 446 yards. I like it so much that I am tempted to go and try and buy another ball, as I had one ball left over and make one for myself. It is very springlike.
> Sue


I love your shawlette and the yarn you used - the colours do not compete with the lacy pattern! I have 2 balls of serenity sock weight in the colour 'thyme' - you have given me an idea of what to use for my next Alexandra


----------



## EqLady

Marianne818 said:


> Last trip to the PT today, I have been working little by little on other projects and last week I took my small progress in to show my therapist, she was impressed at the work and the charts. Will take it in with me again today, to see if I can handle the smaller needles (have been using large needles as part of therapy) she wants to "watch" to see if she can make suggestions to help me be able to work longer periods of time. I am not quite finished with the first chart, but at least it looks like something now, LOL...many many froggings to get where I am but I am happy with what I have done so far. Thank you all for the suggestions, I have purchased a magnetic board and I made long strips to cover the rows with a roll of magnetic type tape, I covered the sticky side with some ribbon and it not only works great but is pretty also!! My board clips easily to the Ott light clip so it is at the right height and is going to make this much easier to follow (I pray). A bit worried to start chart 2, have repeated chart 1 so many times I can see it in my sleep! Will try to put a life line in (still not sure how to do this) so I don't have to completely frog the entire shawl again. Thanks for all the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee!!! A belated Happy Birthday to Nanciann... so sorry I missed your special day, hope if was a fantastic day for you!!
> Marianne


If you are not using interchangeable needles which have a small hole in the metal join section, just tape a length of thread or yarn to your right hand needle when you get ready to do a purl row. When the row is done, there is the lifeline! I bought a spool of sewing thread that is heavier, designed for top stitching, to use for lifelines. It has some body so it won't break when I remove it, but it's small enough to stay out of the way. Just be careful when you knit the next row that you don't pick up the lifeline in those stitches.


----------



## AlderRose

Britgirl, Is it my imagination, or does the shawlette have a shine to it? It sure turned out beautiful.


----------



## nanciann

Britgirl your shawlette is just as lovely as it can be and your friend will love it. Ah Paris in the spring...Wonderful!

Marianne thank you for your wishes. My day was fantastic.


----------



## marilynnej

Grannysk,

What a beautiful shawl you have knitted! That color Pink is so soft and feminine.


----------



## marilynnej

britgirl. OMG. You are so brave. I have been afraid to try to knit this pattern in a multi-colored yarn. But this one is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## mamared1949

How stupid can one person be? No don't answer that. I blocked one of my alexandas and put the other on the mats this morning. I could not figure out how come my points were not as defined as everyone else's. Well I pulled out the wrong stitch for the point. I was able to fix the one on the mat but I will have to do the other one over. I should have looked at the pattern before, but shoulda woulda coulda but I didn't . I am feeling so stupid right about now.


----------



## MEknitter

grannysk and britgirl - your shawls are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## thegrape

Grannysk and Britgirl, both are very lovely!!


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Britgirl, Is it my imagination, or does the shawlette have a shine to it? It sure turned out beautiful.


Not part of the yarn. I think it was the reflection from the sun through the window!
Sue


----------



## agnescr

Both shawls are beautiful ..


----------



## DanaKay

britgirl,
I have made so many pairs of socks from that yarn. It is really nice. I think that is one color way I don't have! Don't know how I missed it!
It knit up to be a really nice shawlette and I know how nice it feels! Your friend will really enjoy wearing it. Paris in the spring......is there another time to go :thumbup:


----------



## Bethknits79

Marianne818 said:


> Last trip to the PT today, I have been working little by little on other projects and last week I took my small progress in to show my therapist, she was impressed at the work and the charts. Will take it in with me again today, to see if I can handle the smaller needles (have been using large needles as part of therapy) she wants to "watch" to see if she can make suggestions to help me be able to work longer periods of time. I am not quite finished with the first chart, but at least it looks like something now, LOL...many many froggings to get where I am but I am happy with what I have done so far. Thank you all for the suggestions, I have purchased a magnetic board and I made long strips to cover the rows with a roll of magnetic type tape, I covered the sticky side with some ribbon and it not only works great but is pretty also!! My board clips easily to the Ott light clip so it is at the right height and is going to make this much easier to follow (I pray). A bit worried to start chart 2, have repeated chart 1 so many times I can see it in my sleep! Will try to put a life line in (still not sure how to do this) so I don't have to completely frog the entire shawl again. Thanks for all the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee!!! A belated Happy Birthday to Nanciann... so sorry I missed your special day, hope if was a fantastic day for you!!
> Marianne


When I put in a lifeline I cut a length of thread that will be a few inches longer than the row. I put the thread on a yarn needle (you could use a regular sewing needle too) and then run it through the stitches on my needle under the cable. Once the thread is in place I take the needle off and leave the thread in place. I always do this after a purl row and mark it on my pattern where the lifeline is. However, after the earlier suggestion that you tape the thread to your needle and then do the purl row I might try that because it sounds so much easier than what I have been doing.


----------



## umozabeads

Britgirl; beautiful shawl and thanks for letting me know that the color I am working with Stroll's Blue Yonder Shadow tonal will not compete with the pattern. I was a little worried about that. I have put my Alexandra back on the needles three times in one day! Why? Stupid little mistakes. I guess I am so anxious to catch up that I am making mistakes. But, I will survive and win!


----------



## CathyAnn

Marianne818 said:


> Last trip to the PT today, I have been working little by little on other projects and last week I took my small progress in to show my therapist, she was impressed at the work and the charts. Will take it in with me again today, to see if I can handle the smaller needles (have been using large needles as part of therapy) she wants to "watch" to see if she can make suggestions to help me be able to work longer periods of time. I am not quite finished with the first chart, but at least it looks like something now, LOL...many many froggings to get where I am but I am happy with what I have done so far. Thank you all for the suggestions, I have purchased a magnetic board and I made long strips to cover the rows with a roll of magnetic type tape, I covered the sticky side with some ribbon and it not only works great but is pretty also!! My board clips easily to the Ott light clip so it is at the right height and is going to make this much easier to follow (I pray). A bit worried to start chart 2, have repeated chart 1 so many times I can see it in my sleep! Will try to put a life line in (still not sure how to do this) so I don't have to completely frog the entire shawl again. Thanks for all the words of encouragement, a HUGE thank you to Dee!!! A belated Happy Birthday to Nanciann... so sorry I missed your special day, hope if was a fantastic day for you!!
> Marianne


I have two suggestions to learn about and use lifelines... First would be to look at how to do lifelines on Youtube, a great how-to resource. The second is to perhaps use perle cotton, size 5 for lifelines. It won't "sink" into the lace yarn making the stitches easier to pick up. Ever since Deeknits, on the Ashton KAL, suggested using the perle cotton, I'm a believer!

Also, I use lifelines every six to eight rows, and at the end of every chart. This practice has really saved me more than once. Now that I've become more proficient in knitting lace, I still put the lifelines in, and leave them in place until done with the shawl, although I don't make the kinds of mistakes I used to (I catch them on the purl row). (Famous last words!!!) :roll:


----------



## CathyAnn

marilynnej said:


> britgirl. OMG. You are so brave. I have been afraid to try to knit this pattern in a multi-colored yarn. But this one is gorgeous. :thumbup:


Britgirl, your shawlette turned out beautifully. I think the yarn colors work because there is not a lot of contrast between them -- meaning light and dark colors. The first yarn I tried, I thought would look rather like a heather, but it was awful because there is too much contrast between colors. That yarn will make great socks (if I can tear myself away from knitting shawls!).


----------



## britgirl

umozabeads said:


> Britgirl; beautiful shawl and thanks for letting me know that the color I am working with Stroll's Blue Yonder Shadow tonal will not compete with the pattern. I was a little worried about that. I have put my Alexandra back on the needles three times in one day! Why? Stupid little mistakes. I guess I am so anxious to catch up that I am making mistakes. But, I will survive and win!


I did my first Alexandra in the Stroll Springtime Tonal and I thought it did look nice, and I am sure you will find that with the colour you have chosen. I am actually thinking of ordering the Tonal Wine Tasting to make one for my daughter, although it is a dark colour, but it is just the colours she wears, so I think it will be fine. I wanted to get a couple of light coloured ones under my belt before tackling a dark coloured one.
Sue


----------



## Debiknit

What Cathyann said, Marianne, I use the crochet thread and a yarn needle, I make sure to go around the stitch markers not
thru them.


----------



## Debiknit

Mamared1949 Don't feel bad, I started to do the same thing. I had to run upstairs and get the picture and repin mine. Maybe we can start a new trend!


----------



## sharonbartsch

I LOVE lifelines...and think I will use them when I am doing complicated patterns even if they are not lace....

Marmared your not stupid....just a little confused...or creative ... sometimes accidents like you have made lead to excellent result...also...if no one ever strayed from the rules...we would not have new ideas...

I imagine the first lace knitted was as a result of an accidental YO...and a knitter willing to break the rules..

BTW I am up to row 11 on the second repeat of chart 3..woot...nearly back to where I was before I unripped the last one...HAHA...how far will this one get...so far so good.

Off to take some baby kittens to the vet and my dog who is due to whelo on easter monday for a check over...the kittens were left at the back doorof the my weavers guild last week...they are doing fine but I would like to know how old they are and if they are getting correct nutrition so as I am taking Sisi for her check...might as well take them too.

Cheers..have a great day - night..xxx


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

sharonbartsch said:


> I LOVE lifelines...and think I will use them when I am doing complicated patterns even if they are not lace....
> 
> Marmared your not stupid....just a little confused...or creative ... sometimes accidents like you have made lead to excellent result...also...if no one ever strayed from the rules...we would not have new ideas...
> 
> I imagine the first lace knitted was as a result of an accidental YO...and a knitter willing to break the rules..
> 
> BTW I am up to row 11 on the second repeat of chart 3..woot...nearly back to where I was before I unripped the last one...HAHA...how far will this one get...so far so good.
> 
> Off to take some baby kittens to the vet and my dog who is due to whelo on easter monday for a check over...the kittens were left at the back doorof the my weavers guild last week...they are doing fine but I would like to know how old they are and if they are getting correct nutrition so as I am taking Sisi for her check...might as well take them too.
> 
> Cheers..have a great day - night..xxx


Bless you for caring for the kittens! There should be a special place in Hell for people who dump animals, especially babies!!!!!


----------



## Bethknits79

sharonbartsch said:


> I LOVE lifelines...and think I will use them when I am doing complicated patterns even if they are not lace....
> 
> Marmared your not stupid....just a little confused...or creative ... sometimes accidents like you have made lead to excellent result...also...if no one ever strayed from the rules...we would not have new ideas...
> 
> I imagine the first lace knitted was as a result of an accidental YO...and a knitter willing to break the rules..
> 
> BTW I am up to row 11 on the second repeat of chart 3..woot...nearly back to where I was before I unripped the last one...HAHA...how far will this one get...so far so good.
> 
> Off to take some baby kittens to the vet and my dog who is due to whelo on easter monday for a check over...the kittens were left at the back doorof the my weavers guild last week...they are doing fine but I would like to know how old they are and if they are getting correct nutrition so as I am taking Sisi for her check...might as well take them too.
> 
> Cheers..have a great day - night..xxx


Good for you getting back to where you were!! I had to rip mine out on chart 3 as well but I just restarted it again today I didn't have the heart to start it again before now. So glad you rescued the little kittens. Hope the vet says they are doing okay.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Woot Woot....finished the second repeat of 3....now I am to bed before I start making silly errors...

Hope my luck holds and spreads to everyone else who has been having issues too....

Night Night


----------



## Marianne818

I am so excited, I just found out that my roommate is going to stay with my Mom so I can attend a knitting retreat nearby!! The LYS sent me the info and we have been discussing the pro's and con's. After seeing me struggle with the Alex.. she called the LYS and asked a few questions, it seems that if I bring the charts they will help me and explain the charts to me, it seems I am doing something totally wrong and I cannot figure out what it is. I so want to just give it up, then I see the beautiful works that are posted here and I get angry at myself for letting this beat me. The owner of the LYS is on KP and has been reading the posts, I bought the yarn from her shop, she understands my problem and will gladly spend time with me during the weekend. So, only a couple of weeks till I can get some hands on help! I'm so excited!!
I explained this is a pattern that is for sale, that I could NOT share it, seems she has already purchased the pattern and has made the Ashton also.. DUH!!


----------



## Pocahontas

That is great, Marianne. I hope that it will be a very relaxing time for you and that you master those charts. A knitting retreat sounds awesome to me.


----------



## jan1ce

Nanciann, a very happy belated birthday, hope you had a good day.

Grannysk and Sue (britgirl) love your shawls, I love knitting with bamboo so I will definitely be looking into this. The stitches really stand out with bamboo.

Sue, love the colour, couldn't understand why yours looked more subtle than mine but you're using the Tonal and I used the Tonal Multi which has a more defined colour change which sort of distracts from the lace. Love your last one, the colour is beautiful, I think a reddish one will be lovely for your daughter.

Still not got my laptop back, will be another week (we are going away so they cant deliver) I;m biting my nails with withdrawal!!

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

grannysk said:


> Here is my finished Alexandra Shawl. I used a 70% bamboo / 30% cotton that I had in my stash in a peachy pink colour as this was my practice piece. I was actually pleasantly surprised as to how well it blocked! So, thanks to you Dee I thoroughly enjoyed knitting it and have overcome my fear of lace knitting!  I am now working on the Elizabeth Shawl!


It seems you gals have been busy here the past day since I've been away and let my husband on the computer all day yesterday. He has the flu so I thought I'd be extra nice. I think it confused him a bit thought... :twisted: and I think he thinks I'm up to something....hmmmmm.... could it be the Maryland Wool and Sheep Festival is coming up and I'll be spending hundreds of dollars on yarn???????????

Granny, what a beautiful color and lovely knitting. This shawl looks marvelous. I am so happy it turned out so well. I love it. You go girl!!!



sharonbartsch said:


> Woot Woot....finished the second repeat of 3....now I am to bed before I start making silly errors...
> 
> Hope my luck holds and spreads to everyone else who has been having issues too....
> 
> Night Night


YAY!!! I am happy!!! Good continued luck.


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Here is my second shawlette. I made it for my friend who is going to Paris in a couple of weeks time. It just seemed right for Paris in April!
> I used Premier Yarns Serenity sock weight, colour "Surf". I used about 446 yards. I like it so much that I am tempted to go and try and buy another ball, as I had one ball left over and make one for myself. It is very springlike.
> Sue


This looks really cool in the variegated. I think it is because the tones are similar, and there is not a huge light/dark thing going on. Love it!!!



Marianne818 said:


> I am so excited, I just found out that my roommate is going to stay with my Mom so I can attend a knitting retreat nearby!! The LYS sent me the info and we have been discussing the pro's and con's. After seeing me struggle with the Alex.. she called the LYS and asked a few questions, it seems that if I bring the charts they will help me and explain the charts to me, it seems I am doing something totally wrong and I cannot figure out what it is. I so want to just give it up, then I see the beautiful works that are posted here and I get angry at myself for letting this beat me. The owner of the LYS is on KP and has been reading the posts, I bought the yarn from her shop, she understands my problem and will gladly spend time with me during the weekend. So, only a couple of weeks till I can get some hands on help! I'm so excited!!
> I explained this is a pattern that is for sale, that I could NOT share it, seems she has already purchased the pattern and has made the Ashton also.. DUH!!


I am so glad that you are getting some in-person help. You do know that in the meantime you can PM me and try to explain what issues you are having and I can try to figure out what is going on....


----------



## agnescr

Dee,thought I would let you know that I haven't abandoned the shawlettes,still check in every few days but I have been busy with finishing Wilshire.....am crippled now from crawling around the floor blocking her .......on to finish Edwina now that I am up off the floor lol


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> Dee,thought I would let you know that I haven't abandoned the shawlettes,still check in every few days but I have been busy with finishing Wilshire.....am crippled now from crawling around the floor blocking her .......on to finish Edwina now that I am up off the floor lol


Oh My!!!! That looks fantastic! What a great color. You really outdid yourself. That is just stunning.

I will be on the floor later this afternoon blocking as well, I know what you mean... our poor knees!!


----------



## momanna

Just more fantabulous than I have words for!!!


----------



## Quitnknit

agnescr - That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nanciann

Agnescr that is a beauty of a Wilshire. Just wonderful. I love your knitting. Just perfect!


----------



## umozabeads

Just wonderful color and knitting, congratulations!


----------



## agnescr

Thanks everyone......


----------



## CathyAnn

Agnescr, your Wilshire is fabulous --  just love that color! Wilshire has to be my all-time favorite shawl! What yarn did you use, dimensions, etc.???

No floor for me! I put my mats on a bed and block there, although my back doesn't like all of that bending! I guess it's a trade-off... :roll:


----------



## agnescr

CathyAnn said:


> Agnescr, your Wilshire is fabulous -- just love that color! Wilshire has to be my all-time favorite shawl! What yarn did you use, dimensions, etc.???
> 
> No floor for me! I put my mats on a bed and block there, although my back doesn't like all of that bending! I guess it's a trade-off... :roll:


It's knitpicks gloss lace weight 70%merino30%silk in shade fiesta 
440 yards/50gms x2 20gms left of second skein
done on 3.75mm needles she measures 76x38 blocked


----------



## AlderRose

Agnescr, Your Wilshire is gorgeous. That color makes the design pop.


----------



## Debiknit

Agnes your shawl is wonderful, I only hope mine will look as good when its done. The color really brings out the pattern. Lovely job.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Yeah...a knitting retreat....most excellent fun I think !!!!...ENJOY


----------



## sharonbartsch

CathyAnn said:


> Agnescr, your Wilshire is fabulous -- just love that color! Wilshire has to be my all-time favorite shawl! What yarn did you use, dimensions, etc.???
> 
> No floor for me! I put my mats on a bed and block there, although my back doesn't like all of that bending! I guess it's a trade-off... :roll:


I have thought about the pain after I eventually get to block...reckon I will commandeer the Kitchen Island .... the shawlette - WHEN - it is complete will be more special than food anyways....hehehe....


----------



## sharonbartsch

Agh...so many beautiful shawls...so few years....That Wilshire is magnifique...xx


----------



## DanaKay

Agnescr, Wow! your Wilshire is stunning! What a color! Love, Love, Love it!
I am on row 11 of chart 7 with my Wilshire, hope it looks a 10th as good as yours! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Agnescr, love your Wilshire. You did a great job.
Sue


----------



## kac47874

mamared1949 said:


> How stupid can one person be? No don't answer that. I blocked one of my alexandas and put the other on the mats this morning. I could not figure out how come my points were not as defined as everyone else's. Well I pulled out the wrong stitch for the point. I was able to fix the one on the mat but I will have to do the other one over. I should have looked at the pattern before, but shoulda woulda coulda but I didn't . I am feeling so stupid right about now.


I did that on a couple points on my Ashton, Dee caught it right away and sent me a message and I fixed it and sprayed it down. So darlin' it's not just you!!! We all have our moments!! :thumbup:

p.s. haven't checked on the KAL for a couple of days and what do I see, some more beautiful completed Alexandras and the Wilshire. My complements to all the knitters...!!!

Kathy


----------



## CathyAnn

agnescr said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr, your Wilshire is fabulous -- just love that color! Wilshire has to be my all-time favorite shawl! What yarn did you use, dimensions, etc.???
> 
> No floor for me! I put my mats on a bed and block there, although my back doesn't like all of that bending! I guess it's a trade-off... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> It's knitpicks gloss lace weight 70%merino30%silk in shade fiesta
> 440 yards/50gms x2 20gms left of second skein
> done on 3.75mm needles she measures 76x38 blocked
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info! By the way, your blocking is perfect! WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## Marianne818

I am so glad that you are getting some in-person help. You do know that in the meantime you can PM me and try to explain what issues you are having and I can try to figure out what is going on....


> Oh Dee if I could explain on here what I am doing I sure you could help or someone on here could, problem is I don't know what I am doing wrong and I have no camera at this time to take a picture to post. I just keep frogging and frogging, starting over and over again. I end up with either too few or too many stitches, the pattern seems off.. very upsetting for sure!
> As soon as I am on the right path again, I'll be hounding everyone for help I'm sure!! I refuse to give up, I so would love to give this to my Mom for Mother's Day.. or at least have part of it done to show her,  Getting used to the gloves I have to wear now is a pain, but at least I can knit again, not as fast as others but at least I can enjoy it again!
> Marianne


----------



## britgirl

Dee,
I think I am ready to try knitting a lace weight instead of fingrering, and was wondering what yardage and what size needles would you suggest for the Alexandra shawl and shawlette. Having made two shawlettes, I am actually thinking of giving the larger one a try.

Sue


----------



## agnescr

DanaKay said:


> Agnescr, Wow! your Wilshire is stunning! What a color! Love, Love, Love it!
> I am on row 11 of chart 7 with my Wilshire, hope it looks a 10th as good as yours! :thumbup:


your Wilshire will be every bit as beautiful....


----------



## roed2er

I am so SUPER excited! You fellow knitters on the forum are just fantastic and so helpful; especially for those of us that do not live near a LYS. My first attempt at the Alexandra did not turn out well and I ripped her back to the very beginning. After a short break from the lace (I had to finish a sweater for my newest grandson), I am back at it. This time, I utilized lifelines for the first time ever; I had been afraid of using them because I didn't trust myself to be able to pick up the stitches again. Also - the first time, I didn't like how the traditional markers were so big and seemed to interfere with the YO's. Someone here suggested using jumper rings from the jewelry making section -- I tried them and love them!

I give all this background because yesterday, I realized when I picked up my knitting, I marked the wrong row on my chart and I skipped two rows. If it hadn't been for the markers and realizing my counts were off, I would have not seen my error. I tried to fix my mistake but without much success. So -- big deep breath of fear -- I decided to go back to the lifeline. AND IT WORKED! I picked up my stitches at the beginning of the chart and began right were I should be. Hip hip Hooray! 

I now am confident that I will get my first shawl finished and it will be because I am not afraid to frog and tink -- each time I do, I learn more lessons on how to make my knitting even better. Thank you all!


----------



## MEknitter

Agnescr, your shawl is gorgeous. I was looking at Dee's different patterns and wondering which one I would do after the WIP's I've accumulated - might just have to be the Wilshire!
Love the color, too!


----------



## agnescr

MEknitter said:


> Agnescr, your shawl is gorgeous. I was looking at Dee's different patterns and wondering which one I would do after the WIP's I've accumulated - might just have to be the Wilshire!
> Love the color, too!


I have started Edwina...whilst I wait for more yarn for a lace weight Alexandra.......no stopping us now lol,got yarn for Elizabeth stashed away


----------



## CathyAnn

roed2er said:


> I am so SUPER excited! You fellow knitters on the forum are just fantastic and so helpful; especially for those of us that do not live near a LYS. My first attempt at the Alexandra did not turn out well and I ripped her back to the very beginning. After a short break from the lace (I had to finish a sweater for my newest grandson), I am back at it. This time, I utilized lifelines for the first time ever; I had been afraid of using them because I didn't trust myself to be able to pick up the stitches again. Also - the first time, I didn't like how the traditional markers were so big and seemed to interfere with the YO's. Someone here suggested using jumper rings from the jewelry making section -- I tried them and love them!
> 
> I give all this background because yesterday, I realized when I picked up my knitting, I marked the wrong row on my chart and I skipped two rows. If it hadn't been for the markers and realizing my counts were off, I would have not seen my error. I tried to fix my mistake but without much success. So -- big deep breath of fear -- I decided to go back to the lifeline. AND IT WORKED! I picked up my stitches at the beginning of the chart and began right were I should be. Hip hip Hooray!
> 
> I now am confident that I will get my first shawl finished and it will be because I am not afraid to frog and tink -- each time I do, I learn more lessons on how to make my knitting even better. Thank you all!


Welcome to the world of lace knitting! In fact, Dee states in the Ashton pattern under "Lace Shawl Knitting Tips," "You are going to make mistakes. ... ." All I have to say is, "AMEN!" That's the only way I seem to learn most of the time!

I won't knit lace without a lifeline -- put one in about every six to eight rows, at the end of every chart, and at the end of every especially difficult row (in the purl row.) I'm not confident enough to do it like Dee does, but maybe someday.


----------



## Dreamfli

My Alexandra at Chart one


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Dee,
> I think I am ready to try knitting a lace weight instead of fingrering, and was wondering what yardage and what size needles would you suggest for the Alexandra shawl and shawlette. Having made two shawlettes, I am actually thinking of giving the larger one a try.
> 
> Sue


Terrachroma used 630 yards of Zephyr lace weight on US 3s and did the shawl size blocked to 60". You could also add add'l repeats of chart 3 if you wanted a bigger shawl.



Dreamfli said:


> My Alexandra at Chart one


Pretty! Grand color.


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> ....I give all this background because yesterday, I realized when I picked up my knitting, I marked the wrong row on my chart and I skipped two rows. If it hadn't been for the markers and realizing my counts were off, I would have not seen my error. I tried to fix my mistake but without much success. So -- big deep breath of fear -- I decided to go back to the lifeline. AND IT WORKED! I picked up my stitches at the beginning of the chart and began right were I should be. Hip hip Hooray!
> 
> I now am confident that I will get my first shawl finished and it will be because I am not afraid to frog and tink -- each time I do, I learn more lessons on how to make my knitting even better. Thank you all!


YAY!!!!!! And your last sentence, so, so true! :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads

After having a really pain filled day, I was able to go back to my knitting. Finished chart 2 of Alexandra with no mistakes! Put in three life lines in that one! At one point the stitches were becoming a little scary, especially with the repeated decreases; I was beginning to second guess myself and then I remembered: "Read your knitting." It worked! I actually read my knitting! It's amazing to me that I am able to transfer my beading lessons to my knitting. Knitting used to be what I did in between beading. Now it is what I do in ADDITION to my beading!


----------



## DanaKay

Dreamfli said:


> My Alexandra at Chart one


What is that wonderful color? That will knock your socks off when its finished........Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

I got some sad news today, they had to cancel the retreat, not enough people signed up due to conflicting retreat in Atlanta. Oh well, 2 that were signed up offered to take a look to see if they can help figure out what I am doing wrong. Will meet them next week at a LYS they frequent. So disappointed but not giving up. Hope to work on some this evening on it, frogged it all back once again, hope I'm not wearing the yarn out with all this ripping :? ;-)


----------



## umozabeads

Marianne: everything is going to work out fine; keep up your good spirit and I will be sending knitting prayers and good wishes and stitches your way! Umoza


----------



## DanaKay

Marianne818 said:


> I got some sad news today, they had to cancel the retreat, not enough people signed up due to conflicting retreat in Atlanta. Oh well, 2 that were signed up offered to take a look to see if they can help figure out what I am doing wrong. Will meet them next week at a LYS they frequent. So disappointed but not giving up. Hope to work on some this evening on it, frogged it all back once again, hope I'm not wearing the yarn out with all this ripping :? ;-)


Oh Dear! Marianne, maybe they will reschedule again soon. At least you are able to get some hands on at any rate. Sure hope it helps. The retreat sounded so nice.


----------



## stevieland

Marianne818 said:


> I got some sad news today, they had to cancel the retreat, not enough people signed up due to conflicting retreat in Atlanta. Oh well, 2 that were signed up offered to take a look to see if they can help figure out what I am doing wrong. Will meet them next week at a LYS they frequent. So disappointed but not giving up. Hope to work on some this evening on it, frogged it all back once again, hope I'm not wearing the yarn out with all this ripping :? ;-)


Oh no!!! :evil: The offer still stands to go to PMs and let me figure out what is going on with your problem. I think I could help, really.... you may not know how to express the problem you are having but I do know what questions to ask


----------



## -knitter

stevieland said:
 

> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got some sad news today, they had to cancel the retreat, not enough people signed up due to conflicting retreat in Atlanta. Oh well, 2 that were signed up offered to take a look to see if they can help figure out what I am doing wrong. Will meet them next week at a LYS they frequent. So disappointed but not giving up. Hope to work on some this evening on it, frogged it all back once again, hope I'm not wearing the yarn out with all this ripping :? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! :evil: The offer still stands to go to PMs and let me figure out what is going on with your problem. I think I could help, really.... you may not know how to express the problem you are having but I do know what questions to ask
Click to expand...

Marianne - take this from Dee as gospel truth!! I could not for the life of me figure out Row 13 of chart 5, so I PM'd Dee. She figured it out in almost no time at all. I have since finished Chart 5, put in a new life line, and I'm ready to start chart 6! YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dee: you are absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Dreamfli said:


> My Alexandra at Chart one


Ice yarn Kristal Blue


----------



## Marianne818

I wish I could figure out what I am doing wrong.. one thing I was going backwards.. left to right.. so I figured that out, LOL.. talk about feeling stupid!! I read that at least 4 times, then after a period of frogging again.. I sat and read it out loud and my roomie said wait.. that's it... soooo now I have once again (at least 15th time..  ) restarted... quiet time starts in about 30 minutes.. so hopefully I can work for awhile on the shawl. I have no way to explain, my camera was broken, can't replace till next month so will PM you Dee if I can figure out how to explain my problems. Thank you all for the words of encouragement. I have thought about giving up so many times, but your pictures and all the great friends on here make me want to continue.
Thanks once again,
Marianne


----------



## sharonbartsch

Marianne818 said:


> I wish I could figure out what I am doing wrong.. one thing I was going backwards.. left to right.. so I figured that out, LOL.. talk about feeling stupid!! I read that at least 4 times, then after a period of frogging again.. I sat and read it out loud and my roomie said wait.. that's it... soooo now I have once again (at least 15th time..  ) restarted... quiet time starts in about 30 minutes.. so hopefully I can work for awhile on the shawl. I have no way to explain, my camera was broken, can't replace till next month so will PM you Dee if I can figure out how to explain my problems. Thank you all for the words of encouragement. I have thought about giving up so many times, but your pictures and all the great friends on here make me want to continue.
> Thanks once again,
> Marianne


It sure is good to know I am not alone in my blunderings....I seems to have made every single mistake that others have talked about on this forum....

I dont know if this will help but here is the system that is working for me....

Colour coding the graph....

putting 10 inch pieces of yarn as stitch markers at the start and end of each lot of 12 stitches, the repeats. and if I go wrong I know it is in that set of 12...does not seem as daunting as to have to check everything. As you knit the rows you can just flick the lengths of yarn back and forth and they become woven up the line of the stitches where you start and finish the blocks of 12....

put in a life line with every purl row....and then pull it out after you have done the next couple and you know it is right....I use a high contrast cotton crochet type yarn for this and as my stitch markers....

as you purl back just count.... mostly the sets of 12 - 
and if need be just read the pattern backwards...that is left to right as you purl back and kind of check that the stitches you are knitting are what should be there....

and GOOD LUCK.......I wish we could sit together and do this most challenging knitting ...that we love...xxxxx

Hope this does not confuse you..XX


----------



## sharonbartsch

So here at he close of Good Friday...I have frogged back to lace row No. 17 for the elleventy seventh time.... Just wanted to finish chart 4....but not today it seems as I am now cross eyed....hahaha

Good night all :roll:


----------



## Marianne818

Sharon, I've been using the plastic type markers, (I don't like them) so just make a loop of yarn and use instead? Why didn't I think of that.. LOL I hope to make a trip to town today, I don't have any yarn or threads that I can use as a lifeline... was thinking about the crochet thread would probably work great. Didn't have the chance to knit last night.. and will probably be taking Mom to the hospital today as Doctor's office is closed, she slipped last night and I'm afraid she seriously hurt her wrist... asked to wait as it was not that painful, checked this morning and it is swollen.. have it on ice waiting for the nurse to check in with us. Everyday is a wonder here.. we wonder what is going to happen next! :lol: Sweet lady hurting, but she laughs and smiles through it all.. I hope I age as nicely :wink:


----------



## mamared1949

These are my two Alexandra shawls.
I was at my knitting group yesterday and a lady there offered me $150 for the cream color one. I told her it was not for sale.

Blue one used 664 yards approx of Kroy sock yarn cadet colors on #5 needle. I would not have used this yarn for this, but my daughter spotted it and wanted it made from that.

The cream one used about 657 yards of lion brand sock ease in marshmallow color on #5 needle.

I still don't have the blocking thing down to a science yet but I am getting better. hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do.

Linda


----------



## AlderRose

Mamared, I can see why the lady offered to buy the white one. That "color" really shows off the patterns and is so elegant. Your knitting is perfect. The dark blue one grows on you, though.


----------



## PATCHER

Marianne818 said:


> Sharon, I've been using the plastic type markers, (I don't like them) so just make a loop of yarn and use instead? Why didn't I think of that.. LOL I hope to make a trip to town today, I don't have any yarn or threads that I can use as a lifeline... was thinking about the crochet thread would probably work great. Didn't have the chance to knit last night.. and will probably be taking Mom to the hospital today as Doctor's office is closed, she slipped last night and I'm afraid she seriously hurt her wrist... asked to wait as it was not that painful, checked this morning and it is swollen.. have it on ice waiting for the nurse to check in with us. Everyday is a wonder here.. we wonder what is going to happen next! :lol: Sweet lady hurting, but she laughs and smiles through it all.. I hope I age as nicely :wink:


Marriann, hope you read this before heading out. I started out using #10 crochet cotton for my life lines but found it was too thin and got hurried in the stitches. I switched to #5 pearl cotton and it works much better. This is my first lace project (the Ashton) and had to frog many times but just finished last evening. Hope to get it blocked this weekend.


----------



## Marianne818

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

PATCHER said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, I've been using the plastic type markers, (I don't like them) so just make a loop of yarn and use instead? Why didn't I think of that.. LOL I hope to make a trip to town today, I don't have any yarn or threads that I can use as a lifeline... was thinking about the crochet thread would probably work great. Didn't have the chance to knit last night.. and will probably be taking Mom to the hospital today as Doctor's office is closed, she slipped last night and I'm afraid she seriously hurt her wrist... asked to wait as it was not that painful, checked this morning and it is swollen.. have it on ice waiting for the nurse to check in with us. Everyday is a wonder here.. we wonder what is going to happen next! :lol: Sweet lady hurting, but she laughs and smiles through it all.. I hope I age as nicely :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Marriann, hope you read this before heading out. I started out using #10 crochet cotton for my life lines but found it was too thin and got hurried in the stitches. I switched to #5 pearl cotton and it works much better. This is my first lace project (the Ashton) and had to frog many times but just finished last evening. Hope to get it blocked this weekend.
Click to expand...

Thanks, am at the ER now, have a friend that is going to shop for me while we are waiting here, Mom is in having xrays of her hands, so will be awhile I'm sure. (love my kindle fire, I can keep up while I am waiting) no point bringing knitting as soon as I start I have to stop to answer a question or help in someway :?


----------



## britgirl

Mamared, beautiful shawls. I love both colours you chose.
Seu


----------



## stevieland

Marianne818 said:


> Thanks, am at the ER now, have a friend that is going to shop for me while we are waiting here, Mom is in having xrays of her hands, so will be awhile I'm sure. (love my kindle fire, I can keep up while I am waiting) no point bringing knitting as soon as I start I have to stop to answer a question or help in someway :?


Good luck to your mom, I am so sorry she hurt herself. She sounds like quite a special lady. Her positive attitude is an inspiration to be sure.


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> These are my two Alexandra shawls.
> I was at my knitting group yesterday and a lady there offered me $150 for the cream color one. I told her it was not for sale.
> 
> Blue one used 664 yards approx of Kroy sock yarn cadet colors on #5 needle. I would not have used this yarn for this, but my daughter spotted it and wanted it made from that.
> 
> The cream one used about 657 yards of lion brand sock ease in marshmallow color on #5 needle.
> 
> I still don't have the blocking thing down to a science yet but I am getting better. hope you enjoy looking at them as much as I do.
> 
> Linda


Two pieces of eye candy this morning!!! Oh my. Gorgeous with a capital G. Yep, that cream colored one is really fabulous. I think you have the blocking down pretty darn perfect from what I can see. I don't know how it could be any better to be frank.

And the blue one looks lovely as well. I think those colors will be very versatile and casual for your daughter to wear and she will get a lot of use out of the shawl.

Great job!


----------



## nanciann

Mamared. Those are two very lovely shawls. The cream one is just luscious. The close up shows off your perfect knitting. Your daughter will wear the blue one with a great deal of pride.


----------



## knitgirl389

Mamared your shawls are gorgeous!and let me tell you right now I dont see anything wrong with your blocking! WOW!


----------



## mamared1949

Thank you for all the nice comments. I have gotten this lace knitting thing down good and I enjoy it so very much.


----------



## moherlyle

Mamared- the creamy white shawl shows off the pattern so beautifully! And the blue is nice too. Can't believe you've already finished two Alexandras! Lovely work.


----------



## agnescr

Mamared I have to agree with everyone else they are fantastic


----------



## Silverowl

Mamared, they are beautiful shawls, what a lovely job you have done.


----------



## britgirl

Just started the Alexandra shawl. I had finished the first chart for another shawlette when I realized I had bought enough yarn to do the shawl so frogged it and started again from scratch. I am using a cotton yarn and love the softness of it, especially after working with a 100% wool that I am using on the Wilshire. I have to keep reminding myself that there are left and right charts and not to forget those yo's.
Sue


----------



## EqLady

I love them both, but especially the white! Just got mine pinned down - all over but the shouting!


----------



## SweetLorraine

My second Ashton is off the needles and will block over the weekend. Cast on Alexandra last night and got to row 30 of Chart 1 before I began to get tired. She was being made for a cousin, but I am not sure that I will give her up for adoption after all...I LOVE her. Looks like I will have to make another one for my cousin. Yarn is going to be a devil to use, but it is SOFT and my favorite color. Universal Yarns Star Light in baby blue. Can't wait until I am working on her again.....


----------



## umozabeads

very beautiful shawls!


----------



## Debiknit

Lovely shawls Mamared, the white one just begs to be cuddled. So elegant looking. Nice work on both of them.


----------



## CathyAnn

Mamared, I think both shawls turned out beautifully! However, I'm partial to the blue one. Your daughter will be so happy! I sure would like to make a shawl out of that yarn! Perfect for jeans (my usual mode of dress). :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

BTW, I don't see anything wrong with your blocking, and your knitting looks perfect! mmmmm--I think I'll be dreaming of that blue one... .


----------



## sharonbartsch

Marianne818 said:


> Sharon, I've been using the plastic type markers, (I don't like them) so just make a loop of yarn and use instead? Why didn't I think of that.. LOL I hope to make a trip to town today, I don't have any yarn or threads that I can use as a lifeline... was thinking about the crochet thread would probably work great. Didn't have the chance to knit last night.. and will probably be taking Mom to the hospital today as Doctor's office is closed, she slipped last night and I'm afraid she seriously hurt her wrist... asked to wait as it was not that painful, checked this morning and it is swollen.. have it on ice waiting for the nurse to check in with us. Everyday is a wonder here.. we wonder what is going to happen next! :lol: Sweet lady hurting, but she laughs and smiles through it all.. I hope I age as nicely :wink:


Hi, Hope your day is getting better...
For the stitch markers I dont use a loop at all...the yarn is in a length...about 8 inches long and you lay it through between the stitches, then on the next row you bring in back or flick it with your needle...so that it is like a little worm going up the ladder between the stitches....I got the tip from someone else on here.
It does not go on your needles but rather stays in place on the knitting.... SUCH A GOOD THING....so simple
I guess a loop of yarn around the needle would work too...never thought of that!!!!!

Hope you get to knit today...
Sharon


----------



## sharonbartsch

Wow....those two shawls are works of precision Marmared...I am so humbled....well done...

Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## Pocahontas

sharonbartsch said:


> Wow....those two shawls are works of precision Marmared...I am so humbled....well done...
> 
> Thanks for sharing ..


I second that Mamared. It's amazing how the same pattern can turn out two shawls with completely different looks. They are equally beautiful. I just love anything knitted in cream or white.


----------



## DanaKay

Mamared,:thumbup: They are simply 'Fab' Great knitting!


----------



## mamared1949

This so much for everyone's great comments. It means a lot to me.


----------



## terrachroma

If Agnescr is showing her Wilshire (which is soon on my list)
I will show my Elizabeth. 
I was just asking myself...Self do you think the KAL would mind an Elizabeth Visit.
And Agnescr helped me make my decision.
Plus I also did the same thing during the Ashton KAL.
I'm such a bad little knitter!!!
I just loved knitting this shawl.
My very favorite part was the latice work around the edge.
I wish Dee would make a Shawl Pattern of all lattice work.
Shawls Vitals:
Started: March 15 2012
Completed: April 4 2012
Material: Zephyr 2/18 lace weight Deep Purple
50%wool/50%silk
Needle: Size 4
Measurements: 68"x44"
Yardage: 720
Enjoyment: 100%%%


----------



## wannabear

At 50% silk, did you find that at all hard to work?


----------



## terrachroma

wannabear said:


> At 50% silk, did you find that at all hard to work?


Thats the beauty of silk with wool and many other blends.
It gives drape...ya know a nice hand to the fabric.
100% wool is great but it would cause the shawl to be more heavy and not as fluid.

As far as being hard to work with, no. 
It is the perfect lace weight yarn.
Actually I have made 3 shawls with this zephyr lace weight.
I get mine at Webs On-Line Yarn Store.
It's 4.99/0z, you must order 4oz which is 1440 yds.
with s&h it comes to 25.00. And in most cases you could get 2 items out of 1 cone.
And get this no joins in your work.
With all 3 shawls I cast on and cast off with the same begining yarn.
25.00 for one of Dee's beautiful Shawls...What a deal
Plus Dee likes this yarn!

I'll tell you whats hard is the 70 Cashmere/30% Silk I'm knitting with right now.
It's as light as a feather and you don't want to tink much with this. But the color is spectacular and it is so soft.

I hope this helps, Robin


----------



## AlderRose

Your Elizabeth is BEAUTIFUL. What inspiration. Can I wait to finish the one I'm knitting before starting an Elizabeth myself?


----------



## -knitter

nanciann said:


> Mamared. Those are two very lovely shawls. The cream one is just luscious. The close up shows off your perfect knitting. Your daughter will wear the blue one with a great deal of pride.


Couldn't have said it better! Beautiful!!


----------



## umozabeads

I am simply in awe of all of you and I hope my Alexandra looks half as good as all of yours!


----------



## -knitter

terrachroma said:


> If Agnescr is showing her Wilshire (which is soon on my list)
> I will show my Elizabeth.
> I was just asking myself...Self do you think the KAL would mind an Elizabeth Visit.
> And Agnescr helped me make my decision.
> Plus I also did the same thing during the Ashton KAL.
> I'm such a bad little knitter!!!
> I just loved knitting this shawl.
> My very favorite part was the latice work around the edge.
> I wish Dee would make a Shawl Pattern of all lattice work.
> Shawls Vitals:
> Started: March 15 2012
> Completed: April 4 2012
> Material: Zephyr 2/18 lace weight Deep Purple
> 50%wool/50%silk
> Needle: Size 4
> Measurements: 68"x44"
> Yardage: 720
> Enjoyment: 100%%%


Beautiful!


----------



## agnescr

Thats just beautiful Terrachroma.....and my most fav colour...Elizabeth is next when I finish Edwina :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Robin, thanks for bring Elizabeth to visit - she is gorgeous! And I appreciate the info on the yarn - I'm keeping a list of what people like and what they made with it. I plan to make this one after Wilshire, depending on the arrival of Dee's next project, which I wound the yarn for yesterday - still waiting for #4 needles to get here. And Alexandra is drying on the blocking mats!


----------



## Debiknit

Terrachroma, what a beautiful shawl. The wool/silk blend does
drape nicely. Will have to order some. Lovely color also nice of you to bring Elizabeth for a visit.


----------



## britgirl

Terrachroma, your Elizabeth is indeed a beautiful shawl and I am glad she came to visit. Love the colour!

Sue


----------



## Marianne818

Beautiful!!!!! The yarn sounds wonderful, bookmarked the site and will check it out for my "next" scarf (if I ever get this one done) JK.. took an ambulance ride yesterday.. Mom's bp skyrocketed, no explanation, got back home around 7 this morning.. everyone else asleep, my turn is this afternoon. 
Happy Easter and Happy Passover, take great care and enjoy your day however you choose to celebrate!
Marianne


----------



## nanciann

Beautiful job Terrachroma. That yarn is wonderful. I used it on my Edwina. Drapes so well.


----------



## stevieland

Terrachroma, I am so glad you posted that here. Your work is always stunning and very inspiring to all of us! Myself included. (I am still kicking myself for thinking that Alex wouldn't look good in lace weight!) 

I love the color you choose. The pattern really pops right out. Perfect in every way!


----------



## stevieland

wannabear said:


> At 50% silk, did you find that at all hard to work?


Robin pretty much said all the superlatives due this yarn, but I would like to add how well it holds a block.

Today I am wearing the Glenallen shawl that I made a year ago. (It's the fancy cousin to Wilshire and will be released this summer if I get to it.) The points are every bit as pointy as they were then. I just checked, since I have the shawl posted on Ravelry, to look at the pics I took after I finished it.... and it looks the same. I wear this one all the time, and have traveled with it and bunched it up, and it looks perfect and newly blocked a year later. Add that to everything Robin said and the reasonable price, and it is about the best value out there in lace yarn imo.


----------



## CathyAnn

Robin, the shawl is stunning! I'm going to have to get some of that yarn! I'm getting inspired to try lace weight yarn again.


----------



## terrachroma

Thanks everyone as I demurely avert my eyes to the wonderful comments and blush...
Awe what a crock!!!
I enjoy your comments so much, they can make my day.
Thanks and have a great weekend.
Robin


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> .
> 
> Today I am wearing the Glenallen shawl that I made a year ago. (It's the fancy cousin to Wilshire and will be released this summer if I get to it.) The points are every bit as pointy as they were then. I just checked, since I have the shawl posted on Ravelry, to look at the pics I took after I finished it.... and it looks the same. I wear this one all the time, and have traveled with it and bunched it up, and it looks perfect and newly blocked a year later. Add that to everything Robin said and the reasonable price, and it is about the best value out there in lace yarn imo.


Are you trying to tantalize us, Dee, with the possibility of yet another gorgeous shawl to knit? I like many others, am eagerly awaiting whatever designs you have to offer us.
Hint, hint!

Sue


----------



## sharonbartsch

Are you trying to tantalize us, Dee, with the possibility of yet another gorgeous shawl to knit? I like many others, am eagerly awaiting whatever designs you have to offer us.
Hint, hint!

Sue[/quote]

LOL....thats exactly what I was thinking Sue and I have not even finished the Alex yet....though I am making good progress/

Next time I will definitely find a smooth yarn to knit as Mine is made form hand spun and does vary from really thin like sewing thread to a bit fuzzy and like a sock weight.... So my first ever attempt at blocking should be a challenge....and advice on this blocking would be appreciated.... cant have too much info I reckon....
Happy happy Easter everyone....


----------



## moherlyle

I am almost finished with Chart 3 first time around after tinkling and frogging (with lifelines) too many times to count. The exciting thing for me is that I am finally getting how to read stitches AND correct a few errors without having to frog very single time!
Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences along the way. I might just make this after all!


----------



## sharonbartsch

moherlyle said:


> I am almost finished with Chart 3 first time around after tinkling and frogging (with lifelines) too many times to count. The exciting thing for me is that I am finally getting how to read stitches AND correct a few errors without having to frog very single time!
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences along the way. I might just make this after all!


Great feeling achieving those skills insnt it...a bit like learning a new language....and hey, I found chart 3 the HARDEST...so if your nearly done HOORAY...Looking forward to seeing your baby..


----------



## DanaKay

Robin, Great, as always, your knitting is perfect! 
Thanks for posting your Elizabeth as I forgot about that yarn and thought I'd use some Alpaca I have in my stash. Think you just changed my mind!
I am thinking it will probably be just perfect for Dee's new design when it is released. 
Now to settle on a color, that yarn has so many to die for colorways!


----------



## terrachroma

I'm hearing about a new design???
Could someone clue me in, if ya have time!
I have read back on the posts but don't remember 
that tidbit.
Thanks.


----------



## DanaKay

Oh I guess that was mentioned way back in the KAL that Dee is working on a new design. 
Nanciann gave it the name Nadira. She is doing some swatching for Dee. So it at least is in the works. 
Now Dee has mentioned that perhaps she will get to the Glenallen this summer and have it for release. Check out her Ravelry project page and take a look. She is Stevieland there also.
So there is a lot of good things to look forward to in the coming months.


----------



## CathyAnn

There's a new design she's working on to be released "soon"??, and on another thread, she mentioned she has a design to probably be released this summer called "Glenallen". You can look it up under "Stevieland" on Ravelry. There is a picture of it... IT'S GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## terrachroma

On my way to Ralvery to check.
Ahhh, the beauty of the computer.
Robin
Only thing my finger's running out of gas.


----------



## terrachroma

I just got done at Dee's Project page on Ralvery
beautamus...
But you know you have a lace knitting issue
when you look at a lace shawl and pass it up because there is too much knitting. 
Ya know what I mean...too much stockinet Stitch.
Bye folks, Robin


----------



## CathyAnn

Robin, you make me laugh! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland

Are y'all talking about me behind my back?????!!!!! 

Here is the time frame: If all goes well, Nadira, the new design, will be released in about a month. 

Then, because I promised the nice lady Lorraine who started a Ravelry group for me, Glenallen will be released next, about a month after that probably. I have the charts printed out, but have to rekey them on the computer because the file was lost. Glenallen was the first lace weight shawl I ever designed and I "borrowed" the border from it and revised it a tad for the Wilshire.

Here is a little pic of the Glenallen just to show you....I'm not going to post it in the picture section for at least a month, but since we are all friends here....


----------



## emwalker

Robin, I went to the WEBS site but can't find the yarn you used. Is it just me or are they out.


----------



## Bethknits79

Wow Dee the Glenallen is GORGEOUS!! The first thing I thought of when is saw it is art deco! What a beauty!


----------



## nanciann

Here is a little pic of the Glenallen just to show you....I'm not going to post it in the picture section for at least a month, but since we are all friends here....[/quote]

That is so lovely, Dee. I think you are driving me crazy. I don't have anything in my stash that has over a thousand yards ... I guess I will have to start looking at the Zephyr again for this one. But now the color.....Hmmmm!
Just checked and think I will go white or cream for this one.
Best place for this yarn is here...
http://the-knitter.stores.yahoo.net/yarn-yagger-spun-zephyr-wool-silk.html
Can't beat the price and free shipping.. $18.50 for two skeins...and that's all ... no shipping charges.


----------



## umozabeads

OMG! Glenallen is beautiful! Just cleared half of Chart three and had to rethink my choice of yarn for Ashton, so now I am back to square one, but I will get that shawl done before the end of this month! I have to catch up as I must finish Alexandra and recently purchased Elizabeth because I couldn't stand looking at her one more time without having her charts to drool over! Everyone please have a very safe and Happy Easter. Love those in your life even when you feel like choking them! Haha!


----------



## emwalker

Robin, I found the yarn and have bookmarked it.


----------



## CathyAnn

Nanciann, thanks for the link to the Zepher yarn (I think). LOL! I just ordered some! I can hardly wait for the order to get here so I can drool over it! :roll: I'm a hopeless yarnaholic..............


----------



## terrachroma

Hi emwalker
It's under Yarn by Brand and is Jaggerspun Zephyr 
But I thought I could put the link here as well.
It's great looking at those 50 colors.
Colors I've used
Mulberry for Edwina
Daffodil for Alexandra
Deep Purple for Elizabeth
http://www.yarn.com/knitting-crochet-yarns-jaggerspun/webs-weaving-yarn-jaggerspun-zephyr/
Bye, Robin


----------



## terrachroma

Translated Nidira means Hubba Bubba

Goodnight gals, Robin


----------



## CathyAnn

Robin, you crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (again) I'm sittin' here laughin' my fool head off and no one to appreciate it.


----------



## knitgirl389

CathyAnn said:


> Robin, you crack me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (again) I'm sittin' here laughin' my fool head off and no one to appreciate it.


I appreciate it! LOL! I am constantly sitting alone laughing so hard I nearly fall outta my chair!


----------



## vlvanslyke

Terracoma, your Elizabeth is absolutely breath taking and thanks for the great information on the Zephyr lace weight. I have been eyeing this yarn and I am now decided. Cannot wait to use this. 

Thanks again to all of you. 

Happy stitches!


----------



## emwalker

Thanks Robin, am not sure which of the colors I like best.


----------



## emwalker

Nancycann,

Yes, thanks for the info about Zephyr yarn. I checked it out too. Love that there is no shipping cost.


----------



## wannabear

That's really a lot of colors.


----------



## agnescr

terrachroma said:


> Hi emwalker
> It's under Yarn by Brand and is Jaggerspun Zephyr
> But I thought I could put the link here as well.
> It's great looking at those 50 colors.
> Colors I've used
> Mulberry for Edwina
> Daffodil for Alexandra
> Deep Purple for Elizabeth
> http://www.yarn.com/knitting-crochet-yarns-jaggerspun/webs-weaving-yarn-jaggerspun-zephyr/
> Bye, Robin


No chance of getting that here and shipping cost to uk would outdo cost of yarn

:?


----------



## Silverowl

agnescr said:


> terrachroma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi emwalker
> It's under Yarn by Brand and is Jaggerspun Zephyr
> But I thought I could put the link here as well.
> It's great looking at those 50 colors.
> Colors I've used
> Mulberry for Edwina
> Daffodil for Alexandra
> Deep Purple for Elizabeth
> http://www.yarn.com/knitting-crochet-yarns-jaggerspun/webs-weaving-yarn-jaggerspun-zephyr/
> Bye, Robin
> 
> 
> 
> No chance of getting that here and shipping cost to uk would outdo cost of yarn
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

Yes I have to agree there. By the time you add on the postage and possible import tax it does put up the price.


----------



## Lyndee

Thanks Nanciann for the info, thats a great price! So many colors to choose from! I am currently working on my Alexandra with Zephyr lace weight Violet. I got lucky one day a few months ago and saw almost a full lb. cone for 28.00 on ebay, so I snapped that up. Working with lace weight is a little hard on my eyes so I am using it doubled. I think the shawl with be beautiful anyways! I plan on adding beads to the borders of it. I am on the 2nd repeat of chart 3 so far. I had started with a couple other yarns and frogged those, so the Violet Zephyr it is!


----------



## nancibt

knittingnewbie said:


> Wow Dee the Glenallen is GORGEOUS!! The first thing I thought of when is saw it is art deco! What a beauty!


Yes, exactly the impression I got. Just beautiful. Each of Dee's designs certainly has it's own personality.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

I just came back from my vacation to San Francisco and amazed how many new Alexandras are finished - all gorgeous!!!


----------



## stevieland

Awwww, shucks. Y'all make me blush! Thanks for your nice comments about Glenallen. It is very kind. That one is a bit of a challenging knit. Not that the stitches are hard, but you really have to pay attention since there are very few straight knit stitches on some of the rows. But I think you all are ready for it!


----------



## moherlyle

Dee, what is the name of the shawl on your avatar?
Thanks!
Linda


----------



## BlueButterfly

Well somehow I don't get the posts from this KAL since Apr. 1, so I will have to talk to Admin abut it. I see that you girls have all been very busy. 

I'm glad that Sharon has gone back to knitting her shawl. It is just such a bad feeling when you decide you just can't do it any more. I finished my afgan only to find an uneven edge on one side which I don't know how I missed it. So I am ripping it all out and starting over again. If it had been knitted I would just steek it and put on an I cord edging but it is crochet (double and half dbl crochet) and I don't think I can do this. Oh well - onward and upward (or downward) Starting over can be fun - frogging .....?

I have finally got the hang of my Kobo e-reader. Still have a couple of things to work out but it is coming - slow but sure - got my new phone working as well. 

Could not work on my Alex this week because of the afgan but did manage to get 4 rows done on chart 5. I am also fighting a virus infection in my middle ear. Dizziness looking down has not helped with my crochet or knitting. It is gradually going away but it will probably be with me for a few more days but dizziness is less frequent.

Nanciann - Sorry I missed your birthday - belated best wishes - hope it was a good one!

Britgirl - nice Paris shawl. Very good colours for Paris in Spring.

Grannysk - lovely pink shawl and good work.
Mamared - nice shawls in cream and blue. Love the blue.
Agnescr- nice Wilshire in Red
terrachroma - beautiful Elizabeth in purple 

May you all have a nice Easter week-end and happy knitting


----------



## britgirl

The Glenallen is really gorgeous. Definitely want to knit that one, but first will be Nadira.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

moherlyle said:


> Dee, what is the name of the shawl on your avatar?
> Thanks!
> Linda


It is called Elizabeth, it is one of my designs and the pattern is available through the site here.


----------



## DanaKay

Hoppy Easter to everyone!


----------



## EqLady

BlueButterfly - the "unwatch" button at top left of the page is the likely culprit. Just click it once, then back again, and you should be back to getting all the good stuff!


----------



## roed2er

Hooray! I have finished chart three, first time. All my stitches are where they should be, my safety line is placed, and I am set to go forth. Thank you for all your helpful guidence and suggestions that let me get this far on my first lace.


----------



## Jenwild

WOW out of service for a couple of days and Bing about 13 pages of fab stuff to read, wonderful shawls I especially love the Dark Blue one, I just love Navy Blue and think it's going to be my next choice. The new carrot that has been dangled before us just makes me drool. Dee it's just torture to see these fabulous creations just waiting to be conquered. I am happy to report that I am half way through chart 3 for the second time, and it's making sense, in a very logical way. I am so happy that my logical side has kicked in it makes it so much easier to concentrate on the seven stitches between the "columns" OMG I hope I haven't upset the Karma Fairies LOL now it's going to turn all pear shaped I guess !! Wish me luck !!


----------



## EqLady

I hope this doesn't turn out to be a dupe posting, but I don't see the original. My Alexandra is finished and she is beautiful, even if I do say so myself! Thank you, Dee, for such a beautiful pattern and for giving me the confidence to work from charts! I used Heritage Silk from Cascade Yarns, color 5675 - which is a light slate blue, not the pastel blue I wanted, but OK.


----------



## nancibt

Beatuiful! The work and the color!


----------



## nanciann

That shawl is beautiful in that color. What a great representation of Alexandra. Great job!


----------



## BlueButterfly

EqLady said:


> I hope this doesn't turn out to be a dupe posting, but I don't see the original. My Alexandra is finished and she is beautiful, even if I do say so myself! Thank you, Dee, for such a beautiful pattern and for giving me the confidence to work from charts! I used Heritage Silk from Cascade Yarns, color 5675 - which is a light slate blue, not the pastel blue I wanted, but OK.


Lovely blue shawl. It is such a calming shawl. Nice work too. The colour shows off the pattern very well.

Thanks for the tip on the unwatch button. It seems to be comming through now. I think I have also solved my crochet problem so I can get back to my shawl.


----------



## knitgirl389

gogeous!


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, all - I never dreamed I could make something like this!


----------



## AlderRose

Congratulations. Your Alexandra is beautiful.


----------



## Dreamfli

Beautiful Alexandra! I am on chart 3 first time after frogging twice, forgot to put in lifelines and ended up undoing much more than I wanted to correct a missing yo.


----------



## britgirl

EqLady, that is a beautiful shawl. 

Sue


----------



## DanaKay

Fantastic knit on that Alexandra EqLady. Beautiful color and your blocking is perfection! Enjoy wearing your shawl!:thumbup:


----------



## thegrape

EqLady, very beautiful! I decided I would use blocking wires for Alexandra but had to order them. My Alexandra is finished just waiting to be blocked.


----------



## stevieland

Eqlady, that blue Alex is absolutely breathtaking!!! My goodness, it is exquisite. I love that color, so peaceful and gentle, and your blocking is as perfect as blocking can be. Give yourself a huge pat on the back, heck just knock yourself over you deserve it!!!


----------



## EqLady

Thank you all so much! I used blocking wires across the top, and that made it easier to do the rest. I'm curious, though, does anyone ever use wires for the points? I have been using the yardstick from the top point to the bottom and making sure the points are the same, but I wonder if the wires will work. I'm getting antsy to start Wilshire - I have the yarn wound and am waiting for my KnitPicks #4 to arrive - it should have been here last week! What to do, what to do????


----------



## Debiknit

WOW,Your shawl is beautiful. The stitches are so nice and even. Love the color. Nice work. I did use the blocking wires for the points of mine. I think it worked out fine.


----------



## EqLady

Debiknit said:


> WOW,Your shawl is beautiful. The stitches are so nice and even. Love the color. Nice work. I did use the blocking wires for the points of mine. I think it worked out fine.


Thank you! I think I'll try the wires on the points next time.


----------



## umozabeads

Eqlady, your Alexandra is just down right awesome!


----------



## -knitter

umozabeads said:


> Eqlady, your Alexandra is just down right awesome!


It certainly is!!


----------



## Toby

Fantastic knitting and blocking! Gorgeous color!! Don't think you could have possibly done anything any better!!! Was this your first time doing lace knitting? - if so, that is something to wear with the utmost pride.


----------



## EqLady

Toby said:


> Fantastic knitting and blocking! Gorgeous color!! Don't think you could have possibly done anything any better!!! Was this your first time doing lace knitting? - if so, that is something to wear with the utmost pride.


Ashton was my first lace, this was my second. I had done the stitches before, though, in scarves and blankets, but not lace lace. I'm addicted!


----------



## Carol (UK)

Thanks for reply Dee, here is picture. Hope turns out ok.
PS: Husband having more tests. but feeling better.Thank you.


----------



## stevieland

Carol (UK) said:


> Thanks for reply Dee, here is picture. Hope turns out ok.
> PS: Husband having more tests. but feeling better.Thank you.


Hey Carol, welcome... I know I speak for everyone when I say we hope hubby keeps getting better and better.

Now for your Alex. The yarn is beautiful.... this is going to look marvelous when you are done. I think you will get back on track with no problem.

Please rip out 2 rows, because your last knit row is wonky and I think you forgot some yarnovers, it doens't look like there are two yarn overs on each side of the single YO from the previous RS row. And 167 st is not a correct row count.

If you rip out those two rows, you will have Row 14 from Chart 3, first repeat, and you will have 165 stitches.

And you will be ready to rock!!! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

Wow Carol, that is going to be really nice! Love your color choice.

Eqlady, I used wires on my point for the first Ashton, but have only been using them on the top and I pin out the points. I think that goes faster for me. Try both ways and see which you like best.


----------



## Jenwild

EqLady,

I just love your shawl, the colour is just lovely, and when I looked at your Alex before it was blocked it gave me such a sigh of relief because mine looks a lot like yours so I really hope my shawl turns out just as lovely. I have not attempted anything like this before so I was very unsure what an unblocked shawl should look like. You have put a huge smile on my face, THANKYOU !! I've got about 6 rows to do on chart 3 second time around, and have started to see the light at the end of the tunnel, as they say it could be a clown with a candle but it's out there just the same


----------



## Carol (UK)

Thanks so much Dee, saved my bacon again! and thank you for good wishes for hubby. Thank you too Danakay for your comments.
Love and God Bless to all KP knitters. Carol x


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady, your Alex is exquisite! Your knitting and blocking look perfect, and the color is beautiful. You hit a home run on this one! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Carol, your Alex will be beautiful! The yarn looks tonal -- gorgeous color!


----------



## Ellen36

I have a question for Dee and all you experienced Alex shawl knitters. I am knitting with Debbie Bliss Rialto lace yarn and my shawl is looking small. I am almost finished with Chart 5. Can I do a repeat of Chart 5 so the shawl will be larger? Please let me know as soon as possible because I am almost there. I have enough yarn. I am so impressed by all the work I have seen and am now hooked on lace. I tell myself that it is good exercise for the brain. You are all so talented and I strive to knit so beautifully.


----------



## nanciann

Ellen36 said:


> I have a question for Dee and all you experienced Alex shawl knitters. I am knitting with Debbie Bliss Rialto lace yarn and my shawl is looking small. I am almost finished with Chart 5. Can I do a repeat of Chart 5 so the shawl will be larger? Please let me know as soon as possible because I am almost there. I have enough yarn. I am so impressed by all the work I have seen and am now hooked on lace. I tell myself that it is good exercise for the brain. You are all so talented and I strive to knit so beautifully.


Did you do Chart 3 twice? Is your stitch count correct? Have you blocked shawls before? Sometimes it looks small but after blocking it makes a big difference. 
Take a look at my Wilshire shawl before blocking , during blocking and after. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55090-1.html
I am not familiar with your yarn. If after checking all the above and you still feel you would like to make it larger...perhaps Dee will have a suggestion for you to achieve this.


----------



## Ellen36

I did Chart 3, 3 times because it looked so small. I think it will still be skimpy after blocking and I do have the extra yarn. I just don't want the pattern to be off or look funny.
Thank you so much for your very prompt reply. Somewhere I thought that Dee said this could be done but forgot to bookmark the page and now can't find it.


----------



## nanciann

Ellen36 said:


> I did Chart 3, 3 times because it looked so small. I think it will still be skimpy after blocking and I do have the extra yarn. I just don't want the pattern to be off or look funny.
> Thank you so much for your very prompt reply. Somewhere I thought that Dee said this could be done but forgot to bookmark the page and now can't find it.


I'm sorry, I didn't note that either. Dee isn't online at the moment. Maybe one of the others will remember that and know where the reference to that is on the KAL.
My Alexandra was knit without any extras to the pattern and measured 33" x 66". As I am only 5'2" that was fine for me. But someone taller might enjoy a little more coverage.


----------



## stevieland

Ellen36 said:


> I did Chart 3, 3 times because it looked so small. I think it will still be skimpy after blocking and I do have the extra yarn. I just don't want the pattern to be off or look funny.
> Thank you so much for your very prompt reply. Somewhere I thought that Dee said this could be done but forgot to bookmark the page and now can't find it.


I'm not sure I would repeat chart 5 again. Technically you can, but it would totally change the design and not for the better in my opinion. You can certainly try it, but I don't think two rows of those big diamonds would look right.

Rather, I think you will surprised by how much bigger it gets when you block. Check out Terrachromas yellow lace weight version, you can search for her in the user list and then look at her topics she started, or you can page through the KAL here, I think she is probably on of the early finishers.

If you repeated Chart 3 an extra time you will have 211 st on your needles to bind off and I am speculating that you might end up with about a 68 x 34" shawl in lace weight.

But try this. Take the garter border from the center to the tip of one side. Stretch it as far as it will go without breaking, but really stretch the heck out of it. Then measure that and multiply x2. That is about how big your shawl will be after you heavily block it, which if you have lace weight yarn, you will want to do.


----------



## Ellen36

Thank you so much for responding so quickly. I will follow your advice and not add the extra repeat of chart 5. Do not want to ruin your beautiful design. It is quite stretchy and I will block it as large as I can. Thanks for all your advice that I have read and reread and learned so much.


----------



## sharonbartsch

OOOO...WOW....I was getting worried and lonely...thought you were all eating too much chocolate and not KALing....and then I went and checked...coz I was not getting email notifications....and here you all are....I was so glad to see I am not the last soldier still crawling through this new language of lace knitting by chart...

I am doing OK...at row 11 or chart 6...am pretty sure I have some errors but luckily the yarn I am using will hide lots I reckon...(hope) as its not smooth....hehehe....wont look anything like those magnificent creations I see here....but it will be - well...it will be!!

Am choosing a very smooth yarn with no colour variation for the next one...SO...that will be a challeng hahahaha

Eq Lady your blue number is so YUMMY!!!!

*I missed you all* and hope you had a greatEaster. xx


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

I have hit my first snag and I need help. I am on chart 5. I finished row 11, purled back row 12 with 15 stitches in the white area. The chart seems to indicate that I'm ok so far...I should have 15 stitches. Now, when I start row 13, I don't have 3 stitches to do the sl 1, k2tog, psso at the end. When I count stitches needed in row 13, it seems like I need 16 not 15. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## stevieland

yo k2tog in CA said:


> I have hit my first snag and I need help. I am on chart 5. I finished row 11, purled back row 12 with 15 stitches in the white area. The chart seems to indicate that I'm ok so far...I should have 15 stitches. Now, when I start row 13, I don't have 3 stitches to do the sl 1, k2tog, psso at the end. When I count stitches needed in row 13, it seems like I need 16 not 15. Where am I going wrong?


Are you using stitch markers? I am guessing you are. Those sk2p "borrow" a stitch from inside the blue shaded stitches, so you'll have to keep moving the markers here. I would just bag them for this row and put them back in the next RS row if you like.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA

Yes, I am using stitch markers between every section. So, if I borrow from the first blue, I will keep borrowing from each blue area across, right? Oh, I see (I think)...at the last white area I have 14 stitches but will only need 13. I'll try that. Thank you Dee.


----------



## CathyAnn

I know that we all use what we can in order to keep on top of repeats, what stitch is where, etc. However, Dee has cautioned us about using markers between repeats, and she knows whereof she speaks. For that reason, if we can avoid using them between repeats, we should. We can keep track of where we are by reading the stitches below. It gets to the point that just by looking, we see which way the decrease about to be knit should lean, for example. 

What I'm trying to say (and rather badly at that), is that if markers can be avoided except for marking the center stitch and borders, it is to our benefit in the long run, developing VERY desirable habits instead. It's just a matter of practice.


----------



## sharonbartsch

CathyAnn said:


> I know that we all use what we can in order to keep on top of repeats, what stitch is where, etc. However, Dee has cautioned us about using markers between repeats, and she knows whereof she speaks. For that reason, if we can avoid using them between repeats, we should. We can keep track of where we are by reading the stitches below. It gets to the point that just by looking, we see which way the decrease about to be knit should lean, for example.
> 
> What I'm trying to say (and rather badly at that), is that if markers can be avoided except for marking the center stitch and borders, it is to our benefit in the long run, developing VERY desirable habits instead. It's just a matter of practice.


CathyAnn,
You are the voice of reason and encouragement at exactly the right time - again...I just frogged back to row 5 of chart 6 and discovered that it was indeed the stitch markers that I had relied so so heavily upon that were confusing me!!!!....I hear you..with THANKS....

Sharon


----------



## Jenwild

Sharon

Look at you go !! and you were about to give up, I'll bet London to a brick you are pleased you stuck around, Right !!
I am getting really impatient to see your finished masterpiece. Good for you, and how did the kittens end up ??


----------



## sharonbartsch

Jenwild said:


> Sharon
> 
> Look at you go !! and you were about to give up, I'll bet London to a brick you are pleased you stuck around, Right !!
> I am getting really impatient to see your finished masterpiece. Good for you, and how did the kittens end up ??


Here are the kittens.....and yes I ma glad I did not chuck in the towel....but...it wone look like the perfect renditions you can see on here.....


----------



## EqLady

Ooohhh, I love that first picture of the kittens on your feet! Brings back memories...


----------



## EqLady

For the questioner on size, I made mine by the pattern and blocked to the size given - I'm 5'7" and the points were below my waist at the back and at my waist in the front. It's amazing how the shawl grows when it is wet. I was reminded of the first time I dunked a big cross stitch creation - I was sure it would be ruined, but of course it looked 100% better when dried and pressed. Alexandra was the same - a not too big pile of yarn that stretched easily when wet and dried beautifully.


----------



## Lucille103

Ohhhhh i want a kitten - they are just soooooooo cute!


----------



## Lucille103

i had to put my Alexandra down last week, had a nasty dose of food poisoning, too sick to knit or even sit up = am better now but will wait for a couple more days before i will have enough concentration to do it without messing it up. everyones looks so great so far, cant wait to finish mine. Am only up to chart 3 second time row 21.


----------



## EqLady

Hope you're feeling better fast!


----------



## stevieland

Lucille103 said:


> i had to put my Alexandra down last week, had a nasty dose of food poisoning, too sick to knit or even sit up = am better now but will wait for a couple more days before i will have enough concentration to do it without messing it up. everyones looks so great so far, cant wait to finish mine. Am only up to chart 3 second time row 21.


Food poisoning is the worst! I feel so sorry for you. I never realized how bad it could be until I had it about 10 years ago, and that was the worst night of my life. Hope you get back to normal asap, you poor thing.

Sharon, those kittens are so cute!!! I love the one with the kitty, the dog and the yarn. Thanks for sharing those while we wait for the big reveal on you Alex.


----------



## CathyAnn

Lucille, I'm so sorry about the food poisoning. It's happened to me too so I know how bad it is -- as bad as the worst flu -- and I so glad you're well on your way to getting over it.

Sharon, those kittens are precious! I especially like the picture with your poodle, that kitten so relaxed as only a cat can be, looking right at the camera!


----------



## Lucille103

Thank you everyone, yes i am feeling better but it is taking a while to recover my energy level, but nearly there  i wont eat prawns (shrimp for those in the US) for a while !


----------



## sharonbartsch

You poor thing...Foos poisoning form a prawn is the WORST...because the smell is so distinctive... I had it once and now I can smell a prawn at 1000 paces....eeeep

Hope your gooder every day..and soon back at your knitting


----------



## sharonbartsch

CatYes the kittens are lively and sure do inject life into the house....and with that little poodle due to Whelp on Easter MOnday!!!!....I reckon we will have a whole lot more any ol time....hehehe


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96943-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

